# Croydon - nightlife, accommodation, things to do and general chat



## strung out (Apr 13, 2010)

or is it as utterly depressing as i've heard it is?

good points, bad points, things i should know etc are all gratefully received.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 13, 2010)

It's where the West Indian population of Brixton move to when after they sell up to white boho yuppies from the home counties.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Apr 13, 2010)

Quoting Sandi Toksvig, 'Croydon - twinned with Mordor'.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I am a resident of the borough which will no doubt put most people off. 

The town centre itself gets a bit of a bad rep and whilst I loathe shopping it does seem to hit all the main buttons that you would find in most British city centres.

It offers fast services to central London ( I think Victoria is about 20 minutes direct from East Croydon) and good bus and tram services.

Personally I think the 'Clock Tower' complex is very good with a massive libary, changing exhibitions and the David Lean cinema which is well worth looking out for as it shows some great films. 

South Croydon has some good restaurants and a nice selection of small pubs.

Go much further south than that and its all leafy suburbs which suits me and mine but I can see why that unless you have a young family, it might not be for anybody else. 

West Croydon has all the ups and towns of any multicultural part of the country and does offer some relatively cheap housing.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 13, 2010)

Seems a bit pointless to move to London and end up in Croydon. Not the same.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 13, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Seems a bit pointless to move to London and end up in Croydon. Not the same.



Give us a run-down on the lifestyle requirements of a 20-something tryhard then.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 13, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Give us a run-down on the lifestyle requirements of a 20-something tryhard then.



The OP can do that as he is one.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 13, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> The OP can do that as he is one.



Did I get your age wrong?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 13, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Did I get your age wrong?



I'm not 20-something if that's what you mean. I see where this is going


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 13, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm not 20-something if that's what you mean. I see where this is going



Better start again.

The run-down on life in the locust class please.


----------



## IMR (Apr 13, 2010)

Croydon's OK, it's just a bit too far away imo. Plenty of places to eat and drink and good for shopping. You don't see many very rich or very poor people there, it's like a demographic average of the country as a whole.


----------



## southside (Apr 13, 2010)

No, it's gone to pot I grew up in Croydon and I love the place because there are so many memorys but it's gone down hill imo.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 13, 2010)

IMR said:


> Croydon's OK, it's just a bit too far away imo. Plenty of places to eat and drink and good for shopping. You don't see many very rich or very poor people there, it's like a demographic average of the country as a whole.



Far more racially mixed.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 13, 2010)

Croydon has a Tiger Tiger there ffs!
Says it all really...


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 13, 2010)

(I think) Croydon’s a bit more subtle than meets the eye. It struck me that, in the day time, it attracts – for want of a better phrase – ‘bargain shoppers’ from a huge catchment area across south London, ditto at night in relation to de yoof; Croydon’s been a night out for decades and the club/bar culture is as strong as ever in a Benidorm kind of way. A lot of those people come into Croydon for shopping and fun.

Visually, there is the late 60s architecture and, what seems now, a bizarre dual carriageway running through the middle of the town like a huge scar.

So, it doesn’t look so good on first appearances, but it has 3-4 very nationally rated schools, a really decent housing stock and fantastic transport links, which will improve even more when the East London Line kicks in.

Away from the main throng – mainly going south – there are decent places to eat and drink.

It feels suburban to the south and pretty close to metropolitan to the north, imo.


----------



## southside (Apr 13, 2010)

Avoid West Croydon it's a Dump.


----------



## cesare (Apr 13, 2010)

The dual carriageway's been there for decades.


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Seems a bit pointless to move to London and end up in Croydon. Not the same.



i know. just trying to weigh up the benefits of being able to live with the gf against the cons of it being in croydon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 13, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i know. just trying to weigh up the benefits of being able to live with the gf against the cons of it being in croydon.



Ah. Is she going to be working in Croydon then? If you lived in South London she could commute. I dunno. I'd never consider moving from one fair-sized town (Bristol) to another fair-sized town (Croydon) when you could move to London... what's the point? I say this as a _bean_, I think.


----------



## cesare (Apr 13, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i know. just trying to weigh up the benefits of being able to live with the gf against the cons of it being in croydon.



If she's already living there, and you'd like to move in with her - getting to central London's quick and easy and the trains run late etc etc


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Ah. Is she going to be working in Croydon then? If you lived in South London she could commute. I dunno. I'd never consider moving from one fair-sized town (Bristol) to another fair-sized town (Croydon) when you could move to London... what's the point? I say this as a _bean_, I think.



I agree, when I first moved to London, I moved in with an equallky clueless mate, who'd moved up a few months before...to Buckhurst Hill, which is Essex ffs - even though it had a tube, it didn't feel like living in London


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I agree, when I first moved to London, I moved in with an equallky clueless mate, who'd moved up a few months before...to Buckhurst Hill, which is Essex ffs - even though it had a tube, it didn't feel like living in London



Yah. I first lived in Canning Town and it's just _not the same_. Gotta get into zone 2 Northside to count.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Yah. I first lived in Canning Town and it's just _not the same_. Gotta get into zone 2 Northside to count.



plus there's the question 

"where do you live?"

"Croydon"

"oh......." 

used to get that with living in Hackney tbf, not nowadays though


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 13, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> (I think) Croydon’s a bit more subtle than meets the eye. It struck me that, in the day time, it attracts – for want of a better phrase – ‘bargain shoppers’ from a huge catchment area across south London, ditto at night in relation to de yoof; Croydon’s been a night out for decades and the club/bar culture is as strong as ever in a Benidorm kind of way. A lot of those people come into Croydon for shopping and fun.
> 
> Visually, there is the late 60s architecture and, what seems now, a bizarre dual carriageway running through the middle of the town like a huge scar.
> 
> ...



What you are very unsubtlely saying: 'avoid Croydon it's full of working class people, including blacks'


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 13, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Yah. I first lived in Canning Town and it's just _not the same_. Gotta get into zone 2 Northside to count.



Yah.

Insights from the locust class.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 13, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> What you are very unsubtlely saying: 'avoid Croydon it's full of working class people, including blacks'


It struck me a few days ago you're very much like JC2 in style and content; a little too keen for attention and not quite worth the time.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2010)

strung_out said:


> or is it as utterly depressing as i've heard it is?
> 
> good points, bad points, things i should know etc are all gratefully received.


It's pretty awful and soulless. A bit like a new town that hasn't quite been worked out properly, so there's no real identity to the place. Shopping's quite good though. And it's got s tram!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 13, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Yah.
> 
> Insights from the locust class.



Nu urbans, ern. Get used to it.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 13, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> What you are very unsubtlely saying: 'avoid Croydon it's full of working class people, including blacks'


You are very, very bizarre.


----------



## mack (Apr 13, 2010)

Croydon's not that bad really.

If you like shopping, a vibrant but cheesy night life and a wide range of places to eat then it should suit you.  The further south you go the better/cleaner/nicer it is. 

It's got excellent transport links, Go one way and you can be in London in 20 minutes or you can be in Gatwick in half an hour.

There is plenty of potential for jobs although like everywhere else there's fuck all around at the moment.

Also plenty of properties to choose from either renting or buying, Cable broadband is pretty much everywhere if you need that.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 13, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Croydon has a Tiger Tiger there ffs!
> Says it all really...



It's only fair to point out that it has its bad points, too.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 13, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> What you are very unsubtlely saying: 'avoid Croydon it's full of working class people, including blacks'



Ern's right. Once you move into more central bits of London, it's nothing but top-hatted, monocled palefaces, as far as the eye can see.

e2a: The white man's eye, obviously.


----------



## cesare (Apr 13, 2010)

editor said:


> It's pretty awful and soulless. A bit like a new town that hasn't quite been worked out properly, so there's no real identity to the place. Shopping's quite good though. And it's got s tram!



That makes it sound like MK. It's not though, it's an old town that just grew and grew as people moved further out of London.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 13, 2010)

editor said:


> It's pretty awful and soulless. A bit like a new town that hasn't quite been worked out properly, so there's no real identity to the place. Shopping's quite good though. And it's got s tram!


Simplistic and cliched. Sorry!


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 13, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It struck me a few days ago you're very much like JC2 in style and content; a little too keen for attention and not quite worth the time.



What else do your descriptions of people being 'bargain', 'Benidorm' and 'de yoof' mean, followed by advice to avoid them? 

You're a fucking snob.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 13, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Gotta get into zone 2 Northside to count.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 13, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


>



I'm being inflammatory


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Simplistic and cliched. Sorry!


It's my opinion based on loads of visits to the place, and it's _every bit_ as valid as yours. Sorry!

I'd *hate* to live there.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 13, 2010)

editor said:


> It's pretty awful and soulless. A bit like a new town that hasn't quite been worked out properly, so there's no real identity to the place. Shopping's quite good though. And it's got s tram!


Soulless is how I would describe it really. As Ed says it's got more shops than you could possibly need and the tram and rail links means it easy to get to and just as easy to escape from but it's got no heart. There are pockets where it seems OK - mostly on the south side. The strip of restaurants and pubs leading south towards Purley gives you plenty of choices to socialise.


----------



## southside (Apr 13, 2010)

It's got Lunar House which is the only place to come if you have snuck into the country. 

Part of the reason for it's diverse population.  

Theres a Witherspoons pub called The George on george st and is full of tottie on a Friday and Saturday night.

Every silver lining has a black cloud.


----------



## Santino (Apr 13, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> What else do your descriptions of people being 'bargain', 'Benidorm' and 'de yoof' mean, followed by advice to avoid them?
> 
> You're a fucking snob.



Nonsense. His top hat and monocle are second-hand.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 13, 2010)

southside said:


> It's got Lunar House which is the only place to come if you have snuck into the country.


HQ of the UK Border Agency, sometimes better known as Lunacy House.

/doffs top hat


----------



## Callie (Apr 13, 2010)

editor said:


> It's my opinion based on loads of visits to the place, and it's _every bit_ as valid as yours. Sorry!
> 
> I'd *hate* to live there.



But you never have so shut it 

I have lived in croydon for many years, i guess im a bit biased cos its me hometown.

It's ok, i think its reputation as a shithole is wrong. As a place to live its ok, there are good areas and bad areas like anywhere else, rents are basically London prices maybe a bit on the cheaper side as its not so central. Plenty of good facilities as others have mentioned and one thing that people like to mockingly say is a good things about Croydon is that its easy to get out of  which is perfectly true - its really easy to hop on a train (which run all night, all be it a limited service of one per hour victoria to gatwick via east croydon), its really well served by buses and night buses - hey you can even get to Brixton easily 

East or South Croydon are probably the areas you'd want to head to for living. 

If you want any advice on areas or want me to keep an ear/eye out for flats or whatever let me know 

Also I think stella is way off course to compare Bristol to Croydon  thats just fucking funny  Croydon is a bit more like Southmead or something! Bristol is more like a mini-london without tubes (ish).

Good luck if you do move though dude


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 13, 2010)

Callie said:


> Also I think stella is way off course to compare Bristol to Croydon  thats just fucking funny  Croydon is a bit more like Southmead or something! Bristol is more like a mini-london without tubes (ish).



I am, of course, being prejudiced. 

It's just the idea that the OP has mentioned moving to London and now seems to be thinking about compromising on Croydon. I'm not saying it's a hideous shithole but I am strongly saying that _it's not the same_ and I suspect he knows it.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 13, 2010)

S'pect


----------



## kabbes (Apr 13, 2010)

Phil S'pect 'er.


----------



## cesare (Apr 13, 2010)

Whereabouts in Croydon does your girlfriend live, strung out?


----------



## keithy (Apr 13, 2010)

I wouldn't move there, it doesn't really feel like London for me and I don't like that it takes so long to get anywhere. Yeah, not far to Victoria but victoria is really far from loads of stuff centrally. It can get really expensive aswell because it's zone 5 or 6 or summet so travelcard is lots. 

My boyfriend used to live there, I busted him out lol 

e2a: forgot to put the good points. It's WELL SWISH and his school had peacocks in the 'grounds' and everything. Lots of nice restaurants. erm... shopping... stuffs.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 13, 2010)

I used to live in selhurst.  which is sligthly to the north of croydon. 


PROs

Excellent shopping and transport
cheap housing (compared to london proper)
bits are quite leafy and suburban, if that's your preference
ethnically diverse
relatively well-served for the arts


CONs

If you see yourself going out in more central london / brixton / the artschool east, then you'll find it easy to get in by public transport, but much harder getting home
the 'nightlife' for want of a better word, is quite limited in range and scope.  If you like RnB etc, this won't be a con - but there's very little by way of social diversity like there is i n other parts of london - all the bars and clubs cater for very similar crowds.


----------



## cesare (Apr 13, 2010)

keithy said:


> I wouldn't move there, it doesn't really feel like London for me and I don't like that it takes so long to get anywhere. Yeah, not far to Victoria but victoria is really far from loads of stuff centrally. It can get really expensive aswell because it's zone 5 or 6 or summet so travelcard is lots.
> 
> My boyfriend used to live there, I busted him out lol
> 
> e2a: forgot to put the good points. It's WELL SWISH and his school had peacocks in the 'grounds' and everything. Lots of nice restaurants. erm... shopping... stuffs.



I got from London Bridge to West Croydon in about 20 mins a couple of weeks back.


----------



## keithy (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah actually, I forgot that there are trains to london bridge too. But london bridge is still south. 

Like spanglechick says, it is fairly easy going out but then getting home is a bit of a bitch


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2010)

cesare said:


> Whereabouts in Croydon does your girlfriend live, strung out?



she lives in west norwood at the moment but is imminently moving to croydon as she works there and needs to move out of home. it's where all her friends and social life is so there's no persuading her to move somewhere else. i think she's looking at south or east croydon.

basically, the situation is that i _am_ moving to be with her, but i'm not sure whether to move in with her or move to south london somewhere on my own (in a houseshare probably). moving to croydon would be cheaper for both of us, and we'd get to see more of each other if we live together, but i'm slightly reluctant as well because it would mean i'd basically have to adopt her social circle as opposed to having my own life and friends in london.

decisions, decisions.


----------



## IMR (Apr 13, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Far more racially mixed.



True enough. Guess what strikes me as noticeable about Croydon is that the people there seem more on the same level in terms of how much money they've got, how they dress and so on.

Lots of parts of London have such a big class gap you can even see it in how one bunch of people look like they're going to live about 20 years longer than the other.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2010)

I do find some of the snobbery on this thread rather depressing.

Croydon has lots of good things going for it, not least that it is much less full of provincial Dorothies pretending that they're the big metropolitan I am, born and bred, than other boroughs. 

Good (and improving) transport links; pretty affordable; has its own identity and is not just orientated towards central London; plenty of distinctive neighbourhoods, lots of shops, restaurants etc; music culture; green spaces within reach; etc.

Good luck!


----------



## southside (Apr 14, 2010)

DaveCinzano said:


> I do find some of the snobbery on this thread rather depressing.
> 
> Croydon has lots of good things going for it, not least that it is much less full of provincial Dorothies pretending that they're the big metropolitan I am, born and bred, than other boroughs.
> 
> ...


You talking about the same place?


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 14, 2010)

I see the usual know-nothing snobs have chipped in with their typical ignorant crap about places they've never lived ffs.


----------



## keithy (Apr 14, 2010)

who?

didn't think op only wanted opinions from people who've lived there.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 14, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> I see the usual know-nothing snobs have chipped in with their typical ignorant crap about places they've never lived ffs.



Ain't that right. Are you a 'bargain shopper', Drew?


----------



## cesare (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> she lives in west norwood at the moment but is imminently moving to croydon as she works there and needs to move out of home. it's where all her friends and social life is so there's no persuading her to move somewhere else. i think she's looking at south or east croydon.
> 
> basically, the situation is that i _am_ moving to be with her, but i'm not sure whether to move in with her or move to south london somewhere on my own (in a houseshare probably). moving to croydon would be cheaper for both of us, and we'd get to see more of each other if we live together, but i'm slightly reluctant as well because it would mean i'd basically have to adopt her social circle as opposed to having my own life and friends in london.
> 
> decisions, decisions.



It sounds as if the big decision is whether to move in with her or not. I might be getting the wrong end of the stick here, but it sounds as if she's doing this thing anyway, and you have a choice whether to follow that or not.

If you'd said 'me and my gf have decided to live together, she works in Croydon so thinks it's a good plan to choose there but will consider a place within travelling distance of Croydon, and I'm not really bothered' I'd have said go for it. Doesn't sound like it's a joint decision though.

But if you're not working and she is, you have to uproot anyway, pin in the map - well, why not. 

As for Croydon as a place, I like it. Biased cos that's mostly where I grew up, it feels like familiar territory to me. There's upsides and downsides to everywhere but as a place to live, it's got a lot going for it, I wouldn't hesitate much on the grounds of location.


----------



## cesare (Apr 14, 2010)

DaveCinzano said:


> I do find some of the snobbery on this thread rather depressing.
> 
> Croydon has lots of good things going for it, not least that it is much less full of provincial Dorothies pretending that they're the big metropolitan I am, born and bred, than other boroughs.
> 
> ...



Not just snobbery, but also fuckwitted allusions to immigrants c/o southside.


----------



## Riklet (Apr 14, 2010)

Croydon? Stay in fucking Bristol mate....


----------



## Epona (Apr 14, 2010)

Never lived in Croydon but used to go there fairly frequently, it seems OK compared to a lot of places, and tbh I would rather live in Croydon than where I am right now - I'm technically in London but further out from the centre than you would be in Croydon with far worse transport links, abysmal shopping, and it's really rough and at times quite nasty and depressing here.  I wish I'd considered Croydon rather than restricting myself to somewhere "In" London.


----------



## southside (Apr 14, 2010)

cesare said:


> Not just snobbery, but also fuckwitted allusions to immigrants c/o southside.



I grew up there.

Go there and you'll know where I'm coming from and what I have said about Loony House was tongue in cheek but woe betide a fucking joke because someone  might cry.

I'm going there on Thursday for band practice because that's where most of my friends live.

Don't be too shocked I have some friends believe it or not.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> basically, the situation is that i _am_ moving to be with her, but i'm not sure whether to move in with her or move to south london somewhere on my own (in a houseshare probably). moving to croydon would be cheaper for both of us, and we'd get to see more of each other if we live together, but i'm slightly reluctant as well because it would mean i'd basically have to adopt her social circle as opposed to having my own life and friends in london.



Eh? were talking about Croydon, its hardly cut off from the rest of London. I go there regularly to see friends - it takes me 15 minutes on the train from Streatham.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 14, 2010)

Croydon is great, has all you want really.


----------



## Callie (Apr 14, 2010)

All the best people live there ;-) oh and Ronnie Corbet.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 14, 2010)

and Dot Cotton

some classic snobbery on this thread btw.

nowt wrong with Croydon really, it's just not as full of trendies from out of London as Brixton and Hackney.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> or is it as utterly depressing as i've heard it is?
> 
> good points, bad points, things i should know etc are all gratefully received.



I have lived all over London and Croydon has worked out no better or worse than anywhere else I have lived. Just like anywhere in London there are shit bits and posh bits quite close by. 
When I was looking to buy my third house I was put off the idea of even looking at croydon because of its rep (very much like the snob like comments on this very thread). I looked at all the areas around croydon but not croydon itself, even though I had never been. 
Turns out it's alright. In fact it was a hell of a lot nicer than living where I was before in SE1. 
I currently live on a nice suburban avenue 10 minutes walk from the station. Trains run so fast and frequently into london that I can get to town quicker than I ever could in a lot of areas of london that I have lived in. 

Its also the greenest London Borough believe it or not. 

Maybe stay away from the west croydon end and don't go anywhere near New Addington.


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 14, 2010)

DaveCinzano said:


> I do find some of the snobbery on this thread rather depressing.
> 
> Croydon has lots of good things going for it, not least that it is much less full of provincial Dorothies pretending that they're the big metropolitan I am, born and bred, than other boroughs.
> 
> ...



This ^^

Excellent post.

My views on Croydon are somewhat mixed, having grown up there and now moved away - albeit not very far away. Most of my opinions have at the very least been echoed in previous posts.

However, I find the inherent snobbery of many on these boards quite distatseful and in the main, out of character.
Its ironic and telling that plenty of these people hail from the 'provinces' but once here cant wait to start telling others what a shit suburban neighborhood they live in or that 'outside of zone 2 aint London'.......


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

keithy said:


> yeah actually, I forgot that there are trains to london bridge too. But london bridge is still south.
> 
> Like spanglechick says, it is fairly easy going out but then getting home is a bit of a bitch



The trains run later than the tubes. They stop for about an hour around just after 2 but start again at 3. The night busses are pretty good anyway. 
I'm not a super expert though as I don't like staying out late these days.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

editor said:


> It's pretty awful and soulless.



Depends which bits you mean. It's a big place. Addiscombe is like a little village with quality local butchers, fishmongers etc. There are also some nice little cosy pubs. 
There are also loads of quite nice parks and it's the greenest borough in the whole of london. You might not get that impression if you get out at east or west croydon and head straight for the centre.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2010)

On the other hand, I once received a highly dubious parking ticket in Croydon and I have nurtured a deep loathing of it ever since.


----------



## Cowley (Apr 14, 2010)

It's been mentioned countless times already but it really depends what you cater for.  Obviously Croydon is very much a "Suburban New Town". It doesn't aspire to be a "Urban Trendy Bohemian type village" like say Brixton or Hackney, but Croydon has it's uses and if you want a Suburban lifestyle then it wouldn't be a bad place to live pound for pound.

There are more upmarket Suburban New Towns like Kingston, but then you have to pays your money to live there.

The whole being as close to Central London as possible very much depends on what kind of person you are, what job you do and what interests you have.

Really saying Croydon is too far out and is not like London is like comparing Apples to Oranges.


----------



## cesare (Apr 14, 2010)

It's not a "new town". It's a very old town, that's got bigger and bigger because of its proximity to London. Some parts are new, some parts are very old. It's impossible to judge it from a few visits to the town centre.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2010)

It is possible to compare apples with oranges, of course, when you are considering which is your favourite fruit.


----------



## keithy (Apr 14, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The trains run later than the tubes. They stop for about an hour around just after 2 but start again at 3. The night busses are pretty good anyway.
> I'm not a super expert though as I don't like staying out late these days.



yeah the trains run all night but not very regularly and it becomes proper missions getting back to croydon late on if you're out in north london or east. before we lived together, if we went out in london he would always take longer getting home than me even though I don't live in central London or owt. It's because you can't just get a direct night bus home, you're always gonna have to get one or two buses then a train then a bus from the station to where you live in croydonia. 

Like I say though, it can work out well, the transport isn't actually that bad. Can be better than transport in some places in london.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm not sure strung-out wants leafy suburbs though, that's the point 

If _only_ he'd engage


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2010)

He should move to Dorking.


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2010)

i want somewhere that's cheap(ish), close to my gf, has decent job possibilities or is within commuting distance of somewhere that does, is close enough to london to be able to have a decent day/night out there if i want.

ideally i'd want to be further in, but given that the further in i go, the more expensive it gets both to live and to see my gf, i'm not sure how much of a starter it is


----------



## keithy (Apr 14, 2010)

kabbes said:


> He should move to Dorking.



my mam in law lives in Dorking and when we go to visit we get posh grub like pheasant and that! And she drives a jag.


----------



## Cowley (Apr 14, 2010)

cesare said:


> It's not a "new town". It's a very old town, that's got bigger and bigger because of its proximity to London. Some parts are new, some parts are very old. It's impossible to judge it from a few visits to the town centre.



I've visited it more than a few times thanks.  In general it has the look and feel of a new town, well the centre does anyway. Sure it has old parts, but plenty of historic towns have "new parts" but they are not deemed new towns.

Maybe I should've removed the new bit and called it a Suburban town.


----------



## Cowley (Apr 14, 2010)

kabbes said:


> It is possible to compare apples with oranges, of course, when you are considering which is your favourite fruit.



Yes but some folks are saying croydon isn't like london.  Of course it's not like London, it's a large town in it's own right.


----------



## keithy (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i want somewhere that's cheap(ish), close to my gf, has decent job possibilities or is within commuting distance of somewhere that does, is close enough to london to be able to have a decent day/night out there if i want.
> 
> ideally i'd want to be further in, but given that the further in i go, the more expensive it gets both to live and to see my gf, i'm not sure how much of a starter it is



You could consider Brixton or summet? More expensive than where I live but is nicer. V. Easy to get to from Croydon. 

Living costs are cheap as fuck in London, it's just the rent and bills. Everything else is peanuts if you are adaptable and that. 

I'd be hesitant about moving to croydon straight in with the gf because then if you decide you want to move somwhere else ( you may find a dream job that doesn't suit commuting from croy, for eg) it could be weird. Maybe just discuss all options/possibilities with her. We moved in on a trial basis kinda thing initially, with everything open so it would be ok to pack it in.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

keithy said:


> It's because you can't just get a direct night bus home, you're always gonna have to get one or two buses then a train then a bus from the station to where you live in croydonia.
> .


Can't you?
Trafalgar square to the end of my road. Or I have a choice of quite a few if I want to walk the last 10 minutes. 

Anyway I only take the bus when I am out late in Brixton. The trains from victoria and LB have always provided and they only take 15 - 20 minutes.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2010)

keithy said:


> my mam in law lives in Dorking and when we go to visit we get posh grub like pheasant and that! And she drives a jag.



There you go then.  Strung_out, move to Dorking and then you can eat pheasant and drive a Jag.


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2010)

keithy said:


> You could consider Brixton or summet? More expensive than where I live but is nicer. V. Easy to get to from Croydon.
> 
> Living costs are cheap as fuck in London, it's just the rent and bills. Everything else is peanuts if you are adaptable and that.
> 
> I'd be hesitant about moving to croydon straight in with the gf because then if you decide you want to move somwhere else ( you may find a dream job that doesn't suit commuting from croy, for eg) it could be weird. Maybe just discuss all options/possibilities with her. We moved in on a trial basis kinda thing initially, with everything open so it would be ok to pack it in.


yeah, well when i start the big move, i'm going to be moving up with her in croydon for a month or two, while i look for work and get settled. if it works out i may well stay, but we've already agreed that it'll only be a trial and i can move somewhere else afterwards if i want.


----------



## keithy (Apr 14, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Can't you?
> Trafalgar square to the end of my road. Or I have a choice of quite a few if I want to walk the last 10 minutes.
> 
> Anyway I only take the bus when I am out late in Brixton. The trains from victoria and LB have always provided and they only take 15 - 20 minutes.



but that means getting to trafalgar sq in first place. sounds like there are more night buses than I thought though so that's good.


----------



## keithy (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> yeah, well when i start the big move, i'm going to be moving up with her in croydon for a month or two, while i look for work and get settled. if it works out i may well stay, but we've already agreed that it'll only be a trial and i can move somewhere else afterwards if i want.



well then! That's perfect, you will likely know by 2 months whether croydon feels right for you


----------



## Crispy (Apr 14, 2010)

It's city in a city, got everything you'd ever need with a wide variety of neighbourhoods around a bustling center. Pity that the center is blighted by a massive motorway and some hideous concrete, but otherwise a decent place. Great transport.


----------



## keithy (Apr 14, 2010)

has anyone mentioned that it's the birthplace of dubstep yet? lol


----------



## gabi (Apr 14, 2010)

I wouldn't move to croydon... Brixton's just down the road and is infinitely nicer. croydon's milton keynes essentially from what i've seen. entirely lackin in soul.


----------



## keithy (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't think it's lacking in soul, maybe it's just that the soul isn't as easy to spot as some places.


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2010)

keithy said:


> has anyone mentioned that it's the birthplace of dubstep yet? lol



my girlfriend. every single fucking night we go out in croydon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> my girlfriend. every single fucking night we go out in croydon




You know it's going to be fucking awkward to 'leave' her after a couple of months 'settling in', don't you?


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 14, 2010)

gabi said:


> I wouldn't move to croydon... Brixton's just down the road and is infinitely nicer. croydon's milton keynes essentially from what i've seen. entirely lackin in soul.



What is this soul these locusts speak of?


----------



## gabi (Apr 14, 2010)

keithy said:


> I don't think it's lacking in soul, maybe it's just that the soul isn't as easy to spot as some places.



I've only had to go there to visit the home office i guess. so maybe biased. but walking around the centre while im waiting for my appointment has almost made me have second thoughts about getting citizenship


----------



## keithy (Apr 14, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You know it's going to be fucking awkward to 'leave' her after a couple of months 'settling in', don't you?



not necessarily. Depends if she feels like he's leaving her or not.


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You know it's going to be fucking awkward to 'leave' her after a couple of months 'settling in', don't you?



the thought had crossed my mind. i guess it depends how long we let it go on for. any less than a month and i think it's a reasonable amount of time for me to sort out job/accommodation. longer than that, and you're right that it could get a bit awkward.


----------



## keithy (Apr 14, 2010)

gabi said:


> I've only had to go there to visit the home office i guess. so maybe biased. but walking around the centre while im waiting for my appointment has almost made me have second thoughts about getting citizenship



Well then! 

I always take the piss out of Croydon just to wind my boyfriend up tbh, which always ends up in angry shrieking of stuff like "ONLY 20 MINS ON TRAIN TO VICTORIAAAAAAA" and "DUBSTEP! DUBSTEP!" but it's ok. Like people say, it's its own town.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 14, 2010)

It's not a bad base to get a feeling for the area. It does feel as though you're on the outside, looking in at London, but it's far from remote. Yes, it's a bit of a corporate town of faceless shopping centres and overfamiliar chain pubs on the whole, but there are some decent things, particularly food and record shop related, interspersed amongst the brands,

Transport links are ok, but you'll want to put aside a generous taxi fund really. The road links and bus routes also seem far longer and time consuming that they should mind - the traffic can be a real pain


----------



## Crispy (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh and it's scary as hell to cycle in - motorists in central London seem much more accustomed to bikes.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i want somewhere that's cheap(ish), close to my gf, has decent job possibilities or is within commuting distance of somewhere that does, is close enough to london to be able to have a decent day/night out there if i want.



Then Croydon may be fine for you.

I wouldn't live there but then I have different priorities.

People are saying that there are good transport links because you can get a train into Victoria or London Bridge in 15 or 20 mins. This is true but you have to bear in mind that a lot of times you will want to go into London neither of those places will be your end destination.

If you are in zone 2 and on a tube line, you can to most places in Z 1 or 2 within about 30mins to an hour. 

I would guess that from Croydon, you would need to add on another half hour at least. This may not seem much but may start to annoy you if you go into London a lot.

You also need to think about the cost. A Z1/2 travelcard is about £100 a month but a Z1-6 travelcard is about £180. You would have to ask yourself how that £80 and the extra travel time weighs up against the cheaper accommodation costs.

Also if you live in Z1/2 you can opt to use buses only and save on travel costs that way. I would say that doing this in Croydon would be impractical because it would simply take too long to get into town. Even Croydon to Brixton is a bit of a drag on the bus, especially in rush hour.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 14, 2010)

That long straight road to Croydon, incorporating the glorious worst High St in the country (Streatham), is a fucking pain in the arse that I've far too many hours of my life on. 

Yes, there are plenty of buses. But it doesn't half feel like the end of the world, especially a bladder-bumping night bus full of drunken numptards.


----------



## passenger (Apr 14, 2010)

lived in Croydon most of my life, its cheap to rent has excellent transport  
home to a very good football team, gets a bad name for no real reason 
no worse than any over suburb of London, just a short drive to some wonderfull countryside


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2010)

tarannau said:


> That long straight road to Croydon, incorporating the glorious worst High St in the country (Streatham), is a fucking pain in the arse that I've far too many hours of my life on.
> 
> Yes, there are plenty of buses. But it doesn't half feel like the end of the world, especially a bladder-bumping night bus full of drunken numptards.


From where I'm sitting, Croydon is practically central London.  There are places more wild, untamed and inaccessible even, yea, than Croydon.


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2010)

another thing to consider is which football team i go and watch when i can't make it back to bristol, or rovers are playing too far away. and don't say palace.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes, but you're virtually a hobbit living in some godforsaken hole only accessed by commuter rail. That way stockbrokers and yokels live.

Croydon is a bit more like a provincial town tacked inconveniently to London proper. It's not really got much flavour to itself - London's got the prestige entertainment and shopping venues within reach, so Croydon has become a kind of chain store zone echoing most other mid sized towns around the country.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't have hairy feet 

Can't argue with the rest of it.


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2010)

passenger said:


> home to a very good football team



which one's that then?


----------



## Leafster (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> which one's that then?


I think they must mean Palace.


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2010)

passenger said:


> very good football team





Leafster said:


> they must mean Palace.



does not compute.

i'd be happy to go non-league anyway. fed up with the glitz and glamour of league one.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 14, 2010)

That's lucky, because Selhurst Park is a shithole. One about as glamorous as a supermarket car park


----------



## Leafster (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> does not compute.
> 
> i'd be happy to go non-league anyway. fed up with the glitz and glamour of league one.


OK, not quite Croydon but...

The 'Leafe


----------



## gabi (Apr 14, 2010)

the mighty dulwich hamlet! (not *that* far from lovely croydon)

http://www.dulwichhamletfc.co.uk/


----------



## southside (Apr 14, 2010)

Ewwww he'd have to go to East Dulwich,  I wouldn't inflict that on him.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 14, 2010)

Majority of housing stock is very decent and Victorian which might make it a very old new town, I suppose.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2010)

I've just remembered something!  The PPF* are based in Croydon.  Which is useful if you want a job working for a government agency that is trying to safeguard people's income in old age.



*Pension Protection Fund.


----------



## passenger (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> which one's that then?



http://www.croydonathletic.net/


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2010)

Doesn't Croydon regularly apply for city status?


----------



## cesare (Apr 14, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Doesn't Croydon regularly apply for city status?



I don't know about regularly, but it's been turned down at least once.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 14, 2010)

passenger said:


> http://www.croydonathletic.net/


I know the non-league scene well in the area and Croydon Athletic are probably the better bet, you certainly don't want to go to Croydon FC and Whyteleafe, while pleasant enough, is a few miles down the road.

I suppose you could think about a tram ride to Carshalton or Tooting and Mitcham, or even AFC Wimbledon. Sutton isn't far away, etc, etc, etc. Locally, the above is the better option, especially as they have a very decent clubhouse and a community.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> another thing to consider is which football team i go and watch when i can't make it back to bristol, or rovers are playing too far away. and don't say palace.



Depends whether you are a glory boy who will thumb his nose at non-league or not. Croydon has two teams, Croydon FC play at the Arena in South Norwood, in the Combined Counties (Step 9). Croydon Athletic are top of the Ryman Div One South, same as Dulwich Hamlet, I went there last week and they have a very nice little ground and clubhouse. They are between TH Pond and the cemetery.
There are lots of other grass roots clubs where you would enjoy SUPPORTING as well: Carshalton, Sutton, Bromley, Cray, Kingstonian, AFC Wimbledon, Dulwich...


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 14, 2010)

Forgot Tooting&Mitcham, nice ground and lots of nearby pubs. Heh heh, in Mitcham - only the brave!


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Depends whether you are a glory boy who will thumb his nose at non-league or not. Croydon has two teams, Croydon FC play at the Arena in South Norwood, in the Combined Counties (Step 9). Croydon Athletic are top of the Ryman Div One South, same as Dulwich Hamlet, I went there last week and they have a very nice little ground and clubhouse. They are between TH Pond and the cemetery.
> There are lots of other grass roots clubs where you would enjoy SUPPORTING as well: Carshalton, Sutton, Bromley, Cray, Kingstonian, AFC Wimbledon, Dulwich...



yeah, when i do move to the area (whether it's croydon or somewhere more central) i definitely won't be looking to support a league club. i'd still go to rovers wherever possible, but can't be arsed with the shit that comes with league football at a different club. whyteleafe looks nice and i've got a few other rovers exile friends who follow afc wimbledon. i'd probably try out a few different places before i found one i liked.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

keithy said:


> but that means getting to trafalgar sq in first place. sounds like there are more night buses than I thought though so that's good.



Doesn't it for everyone in London unless you are already on route?


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> yeah, when i do move to the area (whether it's croydon or somewhere more central) i definitely won't be looking to support a league club. i'd still go to rovers wherever possible, but can't be arsed with the shit that comes with league football at a different club. whyteleafe looks nice and i've got a few other rovers exile friends who follow afc wimbledon. i'd probably try out a few different places before i found one i liked.



Non-league is a fucking breath of fresh air. May lock horns with you next season depending on who you end up supporting.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

gabi said:


> I wouldn't move to croydon... Brixton's just down the road and is infinitely nicer. croydon's milton keynes essentially from what i've seen. entirely lackin in soul.



I might have said the same before I spent some time there. I have lived in and around Brixton but I would rather be where I am now. I am in a nice street in a nice house though. 

If you come straight off the train or road and head to an office or the town centre it's not going to give you a very good impression of what's really on offer. There is a great community spirt round my way and zero towering blocks of offices or flats.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

keithy said:


> I don't think it's lacking in soul, maybe it's just that the soul isn't as easy to spot as some places.



Yes I think this is what i was trying to say.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

gabi said:


> I've only had to go there to visit the home office i guess. so maybe biased. but walking around the centre while im waiting for my appointment has almost made me have second thoughts about getting citizenship



Then you have only seen some of the worst of croydon. I had to go to the home office with my wife before we moved here and that might well have been what put me off moving here for so long. Still, it worked out ok for me in the end. I got a far cheaper house than I would anywhere else and I am happier with it more so than any other house I have ever lived in in london. I am more of a family man than I was when I was younger though (when I didn't have a family).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

keithy said:


> "ONLY 20 MINS ON TRAIN TO VICTORIAAAAAAA" and "DUBSTEP! DUBSTEP!" but it's ok. .



It's far less than 20 minutes to victoria. 

Dubstep sucks. 

It might be better to say it was the home Arthur Conan Doyle. 
Sir Philip Green and Martin Clunes could probably afford to live somewhere else if they wanted to.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 14, 2010)

Croydon?! That's sawth of da river guv. 

I don't do sawth of da river. 

/Anon taxi driver


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

The massive massive massive cue of black cabs that run for about a mile down the road from East Croydon station at rush hour says different.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

What's wrong with me? I can't stop.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 14, 2010)

It's also where Peep Show was set. Make of that what you will.


----------



## cesare (Apr 14, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What's wrong with me? I can't stop.


----------



## Callie (Apr 14, 2010)

You fucking loves it! Those taxi drivers are a nuisance. Bunch of nutters, think they own the road.


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2010)

living somewhere that has a tram appeals


----------



## Crispy (Apr 14, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Croydon?! That's sawth of da river guv.
> 
> I don't do sawth of da river.
> 
> /Anon taxi driver


what the hell accent is that supposed to be?


----------



## southside (Apr 14, 2010)

Crispy said:


> what the hell accent is that supposed to be?



Geordie?


----------



## Callie (Apr 14, 2010)

Tram doesn't really go anywhere useful. Unless you live in new addington and want to go to ikea! Needs extending imo


----------



## Leafster (Apr 14, 2010)

Callie said:


> Tram doesn't really go anywhere useful. Unless you live in new addington and want to go to ikea! Needs extending imo


I use it to go to Wimbledon.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 14, 2010)

Crispy said:


> what the hell accent is that supposed to be?



It's taxi accent that has evolved over the decades (bit like the street Lang in Blade Runner). 

It's a mix of Cockney, Indian and African.


----------



## southside (Apr 14, 2010)

Callie said:


> Tram doesn't really go anywhere useful. Unless you live in new addington and want to go to ikea! Needs extending imo



The tram also goes to Wombledon.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 14, 2010)

re the earlier comment about it all being 'chain pubs'

have to disagree with that, on the main drag in Croydon yes it is all chain pubs but step away from that a street or two and Croydon is very well served with decent pubs etc.

when i lived in Addiscombe we had 3 in short walking distance. The Glamorgan (decent food), the Builders Arms (nice fullers pub) and the musical randomness of the Oval Tavern http://ovaltavern.co.uk/default.aspx

thats just one small area of Croydon.

i don't think i ever went out in the high street tbh. local pubs or over to South Croydon for the myriad of decent eateries.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 14, 2010)

Re the train line. I've caught the Vic to East Croydon train (and back) too many times. It get very busy and cramped on occasions. 

But there are plenty of trains.


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2010)

do/did any of you lot ever go to the black sheep bar? i seem to get dragged there far too often...


----------



## tarannau (Apr 14, 2010)

Yer what?

I think it's probably better to suggest  that you have cloth ears, no talent for accents or comedy instead. All things considered like


----------



## Dan U (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> do/did any of you lot ever go to the black sheep bar? i seem to get dragged there far too often...



about 15 years ago, yeah 

it never changes


----------



## tarannau (Apr 14, 2010)

The black sheep is about the only thing folks keep wittering on about in Croydon ime.

It's a bit dull, or am I missing anything?


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2010)

Dan U said:


> about 15 years ago, yeah
> 
> it never changes



my gf's brother is bar manager there. apparently it's 'the only good place to go out in croydon'


----------



## Dan U (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> my gf's brother is bar manager there. apparently it's 'the only good place to go out in croydon'



depends what you want really.

i've had some cracking nights in the Oval Tavern i linked to earlier for example but then i'm not really in to listening to 'bum and face' when i go to the pub

scream bar has lots of gigs just down the road from the black sheep if guitars and shouting are more your thing


----------



## southside (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> do/did any of you lot ever go to the black sheep bar? i seem to get dragged there far too often...



Yes sadly.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 14, 2010)

Still? Blimey and it wasn't even any good all that time ago either.

Croydon's not terrible ime, but that's a terrible indictment of the nightlife. If it's a choice between the BS and Yates Wine Lodge alone I could understand it, but that's pretty poor.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> do/did any of you lot ever go to the black sheep bar? i seem to get dragged there far too often...



When I was 15, and last time I went past the clientèle didn't seem much past that age either. Or maybe I'm just getting old ?


----------



## Callie (Apr 14, 2010)

I used to in to the sheep a lot. Haven't been there for ages since they started wanting your finger print to get in. Am mildly intrigued by loop but don't think it has the kind of crowd i'd want to spend an evening with. Mostly drink in the dog and bull - needs more sun to appriciate the garden - or the green dragon.


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2010)

yep, i drink in the dragon a lot when i'm up visiting.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 14, 2010)

i've been to loop a couple of times. it's not all that tbh.

i also shamefully went to the titty bar next door once and was confronted by the admin girl from my mums office with her norks out, but thats a different story


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 14, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Still? Blimey and it wasn't even any good all that time ago either.
> 
> Croydon's not terrible ime, but that's a terrible indictment of the nightlife. If it's a choice between the BS and Yates Wine Lodge alone I could understand it, but that's pretty poor.



It's all gone down hill since Cinatra's and The Blue Orchid closed


----------



## Dan U (Apr 14, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> It's all gone down hill since Cinatra's and The Blue Orchid closed



ahh the blue school kid

and the all you can drink/grab a granny nights at Cinatras

RIP the place in Purley as well, 50p a pint nights.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 14, 2010)

Not the Blue Orchid too. Whatever will sleazy predators do now those places and Caesars has gone - where will they find their victims at the end of the £15 'All you can Drink' party now?


----------



## Dan U (Apr 14, 2010)

has Caesars gone?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> my gf's brother is bar manager there. apparently it's 'the only good place to go out in croydon'



The manager of the Croydon Reflex 80's bar would disagree. 

I spent most of the night outside talking to fellow smokers rather than be inside that night. It's not the done thing to tell your GF her pub choice is shite when it's her birthday.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't know tbh. It has looked shut for a goodly while, but I'm rarely passing the Streatham Riviera at the appropriate times to confirm.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 14, 2010)

It should be a unwritten rule of bardom that anyone drinking in somewhere billed as the '80s Reflex Bar' has no fucking right to comment on standards elsewhere.

FFS, a themed 80s bar. Wacky


----------



## southside (Apr 14, 2010)

The Cartoon is a tragedy in my book, no disrespect to what ever is going on there now but I lost my rock and roll virginity in that place


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 14, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> It's all gone down hill since Cinatra's and The Blue Orchid closed





Ditto 'Watertown 2'....

The Oval is a cracking boozer. My Croydon based mates use it for the occasional get together's. The Dog and Bull is a great summer's afternon pub. The Royal Standard seems to atract plenty of real ale types from far and around.

Wonder if the editor would consider a Croydon forum given the amount of attenton this and any other thread always gets in the London section?????


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 14, 2010)

southside said:


> The Cartoon is a tragedy in my book, no disrespect to what ever is going on there now but I lost my rock and roll virginity in that place



My mate owned and ran the Cartoon a while back. Cost him a bleedin fortune it did. Dunno who took over or its curent state..


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 14, 2010)

Callie said:


> Tram doesn't really go anywhere useful. Unless you live in new addington and want to go to ikea! Needs extending imo


At 7.00pm last night there were 200 crowded onto my tram, and they were coming along at rush hour frequency - I went from one end of the line to almost the other. 

Imo, anything that operates counter to the traditional wagon wheel shape of public transport (i.e. eveything into the centre) has increasing merits as London diversifies.

The main point is though it does go "somewhere useful" which is Croydon, esp. if you're a commuter into Croydon.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 14, 2010)

Dan U said:


> has Caesars gone?



I think at least 5 yrs ago.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

Callie said:


> You fucking loves it! Those taxi drivers are a nuisance. Bunch of nutters, think they own the road.



I know. I hate them.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

Callie said:


> Tram doesn't really go anywhere useful. Unless you live in new addington and want to go to ikea! Needs extending imo



It's fab for ikea and wimbledon. Fairly useless beyond that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

Dan U said:


> when i lived in Addiscombe we had 3 in short walking distance. The Glamorgan (decent food), the Builders Arms (nice fullers pub) and the musical randomness of the Oval Tavern http://ovaltavern.co.uk/default.aspx



Oh yeah the Glamorgan has great food and is a lovely pub. It was a bit of a bummer outside summer when it went no smoking, but I guess that doesn't matter anymore. I'm not too far from the builders or the oval but have never been. The cricketers is at the end of my road. It's nice unless you go on a saturday night. Well it was a bit shit when I went 'one' saturday night.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 14, 2010)

Who the fuck wants to go to Wimbledon though? It's just another Croydon with better PR.

I believe there's some notional posher village and some tennis tournament there mind


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> my gf's brother is bar manager there. apparently it's 'the only good place to go out in croydon'



That's not a good advert for Croydon. I don't think it's true either.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

Dan U said:


> scream bar has lots of gigs just down the road from the black sheep if guitars and shouting are more your thing



I keep meaning to go and look at this. You know, for the community spirt thing and all that.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 14, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh yeah the Glamorgan has great food and is a lovely pub. It was a bit of a bummer outside summer when it went no smoking, but I guess that doesn't matter anymore. I'm not too far from the builders or the oval but have never been. The cricketers is at the end of my road. It's nice unless you go on a saturday night. Well it was a bit shit when I went 'one' saturday night.



you should try the Oval Tavern imo.

Builders has a good garden as well as a good quiz night. nice locals pub (quite a lot of ex Glamorgan people when it went foodie)

i used to live right opposite the Alma Tavern, only went a few times was an interesting place


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 14, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Who the fuck wants to go to Wimbledon though? It's just another Croydon with better PR.
> 
> I believe there's some notional posher village and some tennis tournament there mind



How old are you?


----------



## tarannau (Apr 14, 2010)

Slightly younger than you, ancient bean


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 14, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Slightly younger than you, ancient bean



You seem to have all the rage of a teenage NME reader. Why so sad?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2010)

My sister lives in Wimbledon, giving me a need to be able to get there.

It seems like quite a nice place to live to me.  WAY too urban, of course.  Not enough forests.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 14, 2010)

The town centre of Wimbledon is damn awful mind, far removed from the village idyll promoted by its posher named neighbour. 

A revamped shopping centre alongside some pubs and clubs that wouldn't seem out of place in Mitcham or Morden, albeit with more Australasians. It's one of the more disappointing areas of London in my book, although things do become much nicer in 'The Village'


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2010)

tarannau said:


> The town centre of Wimbledon is damn awful mind, far removed from the village idyll promoted by its posher named neighbour.
> 
> A revamped shopping centre alongside some pubs and clubs that wouldn't seem out of place in Mitcham or Morden, albeit with more Australasians. It's one of the more disappointing areas of London in my book, although things do become much nicer in 'The Village'


Yes, they're half way between the two.  Guess which one we'll choose to walk to if we want to go to a cafe?

Wimbledon Village still isn't a village, mind.  It's London.  A village is like where I live


----------



## El Sueno (Apr 14, 2010)

In Croydon's favour:-
*Travel *- trains are very regular from East Croydon, only 10-15 mins to Victoria and 15-20 mins to London Bridge. Trains run from Victoria to East Croydon all through the night on the hour, every hour. Plus night buses too, so no problem getting in and out of town.
*Pubs* - Green Dragon, Dog & Bull, Ship, Oval Tavern, Builders Arms, Black Sheep Bar, Scream Lounge, all vaguely alternative and a far cry from your usual townie Yates' style bar (although there's plenty of them too in the town centre)
*Music* - most nights you'll find live music in Croydon, and plenty are free. Black Sheep has a hip-hop open mic night, Green Dragon has a free accoustic night every Tuesday and there's usually a band playing either The Ship or Scream Lounge most nights. 
*Open spaces* - despite central Croydon being a concrete jungle, step outside and there's so much green land it's staggering. From the centre of Croydon, you can walk through Park Hill, into Lloyd Park, up through Addiscombe Hills into Selsdon Woods and then you're in the countryside.
*Shopping* - shops are fucking everywhere. As well as the usual high street chains, there's a neat little indoor market called 'Stuff' where Beanos used to be, with lots of little stalls and... stuff.
_But:-_
It's not as cheap as it used to be, there are a lot of commuters renting cos of the good transport links to London.
I imagine it's just like any other town with pretentions of being a city; lots of visitors so everyone bustles about at a breakneck pace and consequently it doesn't feel quite as friendly or have a sense of community like I guess some other places do. But hang around in the right places and you'll soon meet plenty of the right kinda people. I quite like hanging out in Croydon now, now I know where to go and what goes on. Some really good cheap nights out to be had, eg. Black Sheep Bar where it's half price drinks Monday nights, The Green Dragon with its quarterly ale festivals etc...
From somebody who used to always answer 'South London' when asked where I was from, I am now quite proud to be an active member of the local community and happy to say I'm from Croydon! But I can understand that, based on a visit to the Whitgift shopping centre or a night out on the town without any inside knowledge of where to go, one may leave thinking it's an absolute hell-hole.


----------



## Onket (Apr 14, 2010)

What you thinking then, string_out? I'm not reading all 8 pages (yes, eight).


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2010)

i'm thinking i'll probably go for a month or so, then see how i like it.


----------



## Onket (Apr 14, 2010)

A sensible approach.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

El Sueno said:


> In Croydon's favour:-
> *Travel *- trains are very regular from East Croydon, only 10-15 mins to Victoria and 15-20 mins to London Bridge. Trains run from Victoria to East Croydon all through the night on the hour, every hour. Plus night buses too, so no problem getting in and out of town.
> *Pubs* - Green Dragon, Dog & Bull, Ship, Oval Tavern, Builders Arms, Black Sheep Bar, Scream Lounge, all vaguely alternative and a far cry from your usual townie Yates' style bar (although there's plenty of them too in the town centre)
> *Music* - most nights you'll find live music in Croydon, and plenty are free. Black Sheep has a hip-hop open mic night, Green Dragon has a free accoustic night every Tuesday and there's usually a band playing either The Ship or Scream Lounge most nights.
> ...



Humm, good post I think this sums it up pretty well. There are some pretty good places to eat too to suit all pockets. 

For me it has also served me very well in that . . . 

It has an amazing birthing centre.
A fantastic local nursery. 
Loads of NHS dentists.
Stupidly cheap language lessons for residents.
A local Japanese school for my daughter (for extra lessons that she probably won't love).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i'm thinking i'll probably go for a month or so, then see how i like it.



Maybe it is time for another Croydon meet. I haven't checked out half the pubs mentioned.


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2010)

i'll come to a croydon meet. as long as it's a weekend i'm up visiting anyway.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

I thought you were coming up for a month.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 14, 2010)

kabbes said:


> A village is like where I live



Quite close to Leith Hill, I note. South East England's highest mountain, of which I made an ascent a couple of years ago.


----------



## strung out (Apr 14, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought you were coming up for a month.



i am. not sure when that's going to be though... probably not til the end of the year or early next year.

i'm usually in croydon a couple of times a month though at the moment.


----------



## Callie (Apr 14, 2010)

Do it!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

DO IT!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 14, 2010)

My mate moved to Brixton two years ago having grown up near Croydon and lived for most of the last decade in and around Croydon.  He prefers Brixton.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 14, 2010)

Did anyone yet mention the . . . . .



















Mayday


----------



## Diamond (Apr 14, 2010)

I've got a few mates who teach in schools in Croydon.

From their accounts it sounds like a hellhole but it's a big place and I'm sure they're only in the worst parts.

Then again its a bit like London's closest exurb so it's never going to be that fascinating/exciting.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Did anyone yet mention the . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mentioned the excellent birthing centre. 

I have only been to Mayday for myself twice and it was fine.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Quite close to Leith Hill, I note. South East England's highest mountain, of which I made an ascent a couple of years ago.


The kabbess runs up it every single day.  I do it once a week.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 15, 2010)

The quality of life in Croydon can be very good indeed. I have a five minute walk from my house in the old town to the tram stop, then a five minute tram ride to work. The countryside is a ten minute drive away, farm produce of decent quality always available. I do voluntary shepherding work for a project nearby, also my allotment is just up the road. Great pubs, music always scheduled, decent shops. I like the concrete tower blocks too, they have a certain charm.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 15, 2010)

I like the Old Town.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 15, 2010)

The old town is good, I have a decent pub on my road, another Fullers pub 2 mins away and more decent eateries nearby than anyone could really hope for. 

Here is one of the lambs born recently on the farm up the road I help out on...


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 15, 2010)

Cool, Jacob sheep is it?


----------



## TopCat (Apr 15, 2010)

It is a Jacob! The sheep are raised as part of the Old Surrey Downs project which uses grazing animals to help control scrub on the downs and hence restore the chalk grassland with all it's lovely flowers.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 15, 2010)

A worthy cause. Do any local schools send volunteers? It would do a lot of kids the world of good.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 15, 2010)

They have good links with local people. Flocks of sheep are kept on Riddlesdown, in a field at New Addington as well as another dozen sites. They let the sheep grow old too which is rare and very cool.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 15, 2010)

I used the think sheep were daft but I am less sure now. They try and rush the townie (me) when I feed them.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 15, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Yes, they're half way between the two.  Guess which one we'll choose to walk to if we want to go to a cafe?
> 
> Wimbledon Village still isn't a village, mind.  It's London.  A village is like where I live



missed this post and off topic, i love abinger hammer, am jealous 

occassionaly go to the (over priced) farm shop just before it.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 15, 2010)

Dan U said:


> missed this post and off topic, i love abinger hammer, am jealous
> 
> occassionaly go to the (over priced) farm shop just before it.


Kingfishers?  That's my local shop.  Beat that for a corner shop!


----------



## Dan U (Apr 15, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Kingfishers?  That's my local shop.  Beat that for a corner shop!



thats the one!


----------



## strung out (Apr 15, 2010)

great feedback people. despite visiting croydon fairly regularly, i'm a whole load more confident and happy about possibly moving there after seeing this thread. seems like it's got a lot more going for it than most would have you believe.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## El Sueno (Apr 15, 2010)

TopCat said:


> They have good links with local people. Flocks of sheep are kept on Riddlesdown, in a field at New Addington as well as another dozen sites. They let the sheep grow old too which is rare and very cool.



I roam around Riddlesdown, Farthing Downs (kinda Coulsdon/Chaldon way) etc. quite a bit and always read the signs about the volunteers helping to keep it nice. So that's you then! 







Lots more pics here, taken last summer on 'open London' day or whatever it was called, when they opened up all the buildings for the great unwashed to waltz around like they owned the place, which is exactly what D'wards and myself did.

Lots of interesting architecture, some very old listed buildings in Old Town and even the concrete monstrosities have a certain charm if you look at them from the right angles.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 18, 2010)

RIP The Swan and Sugar Loaf


----------



## cesare (Apr 18, 2010)

When did it close Drew?


----------



## thriller (Apr 18, 2010)

cant be arsed to read the whole thread. but west croydon with the whitgift centre seems fine. Got all the shops etc there. 

Must say, Croydon ought to be classed as a city on its own or classed as not part of London as its a bit far, really, I reckoneth.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> When did it close Drew?



Must have been recently, I'm sure it looked open when I went past there at the end of January/beginning of February.

Had some good nights in there and the Sunday roasts weren't too shabby either. Last time I went in though it seemed pretty run-down, and there were some very nasty characters about. Seemed like they were taking in all the waifs and strays that had managed to get themselves barred from everywhere else.


----------



## cesare (Apr 18, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Must have been recently, I'm sure it looked open when I went past there at the end of January/beginning of February.
> 
> Had some good nights in there and the Sunday roasts weren't too shabby either. Last time I went in though it seemed pretty run-down, and there were some very nasty characters about. Seemed like they were taking in all the waifs and strays that had managed to get themselves barred from everywhere else.



I hope they're not going to demolish it, it's been a landmark for so long. Maybe it's listed?


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> I hope they're not going to demolish it, it's been a landmark for so long. Maybe it's listed?



I'd imagine so judging by how old that picture above is. It's a pretty prominent building too.

I could easily see it turning into a Harvester/Beefeater/Wetherspoons.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 18, 2010)

thriller said:


> cant be arsed to read the whole thread. but west croydon with the whitgift centre seems fine. Got all the shops etc there.


Well that's the bit most people object to so you will love Croydon. 



thriller said:


> Must say, Croydon ought to be classed as a city on its own or classed as not part of London as its a bit far, really, I reckoneth.



Too far is it? Well we you would also have to exclude the London boroughs of Bromley, sutton, Merton, Kingston, Hillingdon, Harrow, Enfield, Waltham Forest, Redbridge, Barking & Dagenham, Havering and Bexley. 

It's not that sodding far, I live in the middle and could quite happily cycle to work in the centre.


----------



## cesare (Apr 18, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> I'd imagine so judging by how old that picture above is. It's a pretty prominent building too.
> 
> I could easily see it turning into a Harvester/Beefeater/Wetherspoons.



I think you're right, I can imagine Wetherspoons snapping it up. It's a lovely old building, I hope it doesn't stay boarded up for long.

Is the Red Deer still going strong btw?


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 18, 2010)

cesare said:


> I think you're right, I can imagine Wetherspoons snapping it up. It's a lovely old building, I hope it doesn't stay boarded up for long.
> 
> Is the Red Deer still going strong btw?



It is afaik, recently I've have only been past in a car or bus though.


----------



## cesare (Apr 18, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> It is afaik, recently I've have only been past in a car or bus though.



I haven't been down that way for years, should do really to see how it's changed. The Red Deer was prepare to get off the bus time for school.


----------



## thriller (Apr 18, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well that's the bit most people object to so you will love Croydon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to work in west croydon in 2005. Took about 50 minutes on the 109/250 bus from Brixton police station. Then another 50 minutes back home. Never liked the journey.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 18, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> RIP The Swan and Sugar Loaf



Er it's still there, still open and all pints are £2.50 all the time with B&B available as well.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 18, 2010)

Only went to Croydon once, to deliver someone there. 

Was not particularly impressed. 
It was a friday night and I was driving.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 18, 2010)

beat me to it Top Cat.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 18, 2010)

thriller said:


> I used to work in west croydon in 2005. Took about 50 minutes on the 109/250 bus from Brixton police station. Then another 50 minutes back home. Never liked the journey.



Yes those buses take ages, I hate them. I think the 109 is only supposed to take 30 minutes but never does. I have got the N109 home from Brixton in about 20 minutes before though. 

I would have taken the train to victora. That only takes about 15 minutes and comes every about every 5 minutes.


----------



## thriller (Apr 18, 2010)

Yep the 109 is meant to be quicker, as the 250 goes via Norbury. Haven't been to Croydon in 5 years.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 18, 2010)

TopCat said:


> Er it's still there, still open and all pints are £2.50 all the time with B&B available as well.



I heard from a mate it was closed when he went there this weekend.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 19, 2010)

thriller said:


> Yep the 109 is meant to be quicker, as the 250 goes via Norbury. Haven't been to Croydon in 5 years.



PLus waiting at that stop outside the whitgift gives you one of the most depressing views of Croydon possible.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 19, 2010)

Both the 109 and 250 go through Norbury, albeit the 250 goes down side roads, well Green Lane anyway, whilst the 109 goes down the long straight 'high road' from Brixton, Streatham, Norbury, Thornton Heath, Croydon etc. You'd be up against the trades description act to describe either of them as speedy, particularly with the nightmare of that long, straight high road to fight through.

I briefly stayed in Croydon when first back from uni and money was tight - didn't last long admittedly. It's alright, but it really is too cut off for me Getting to Victoria is OK, but you've still got Croydon and surrounds to negiotiate, plus who wants to go to Victoria? By the end I'd have murdered for a tube station and cheaper taxis


----------



## jefflightfoot (Apr 21, 2010)

i lived there for a year, the only bad thing was someone throwing a brick at my head from the rooftops on the high street in broad daylight.


----------



## Onket (Apr 21, 2010)

At your head? Or in your general direction?


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Apr 21, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Yah. I first lived in Canning Town and it's just _not the same_. Gotta get into zone 2 Northside to count.



as. if.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 21, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> I heard from a mate it was closed when he went there this weekend.



Your right, it is shut......


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 21, 2010)

tarannau said:


> plus who wants to go to Victoria? By the end I'd have murdered for a tube station and cheaper taxis



I used to live in Stockwell and could ask the same question. Turns out you can change stations and continue your journey on another line. If only I had known. 

Victoria and London Bridge are on tube lines? What difference would it make if the tube extended those lines to Croydon? Well it would make them a lot slower that's for sure.


----------



## Onket (May 4, 2010)

So, hows the move going?


----------



## strung out (May 4, 2010)

she wants me to move up soon. i'm thinking more like november or something


----------



## Onket (May 4, 2010)

That's quite a long way away.


----------



## strung out (May 4, 2010)

i've got to fulfill certain promises i made before i move to london/croydon


----------



## Onket (May 4, 2010)

Anything I can help with?


----------



## strung out (May 4, 2010)

i don't think so. family stuff innit


----------



## Onket (May 4, 2010)

Hope it goes ok.


----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i don't think so. family stuff innit


----------



## sim667 (May 4, 2010)

Im a croydon boy, and even tho its a dump i have a lot of time for it....... the town centre has pretty much everything you need, and its got good links to london........


----------



## strung out (May 15, 2010)

i'm spending a week in croydon from tomorrow


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 15, 2010)

good luck, you'll need it.


----------



## 43mhz (May 15, 2010)

ahh.. I remember Croydonia! Is Alleycats still the hip place to hang out?


----------



## strung out (May 17, 2010)

when i move up, i'm going to be living on chatsworth road, near the police station. that near anyone else?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 17, 2010)

strung_out said:


> when i move up, i'm going to be living on chatsworth road, near the police station. that near anyone else?



Looks about 15 - 20 walk from me I think. No idea what it is like round there.


----------



## Leafster (May 17, 2010)

strung_out said:


> when i move up, i'm going to be living on chatsworth road, near the police station. that near anyone else?


It's not a bad part of Croydon. It's very near my old office in Beech House Road. You're very close to the centre for shops, East Croydon Station and the trams. You've got Park Hill just round the corner which from memory is a decent small park. The strip of pubs and restaurants on the High Street/South End are in very easy walking distance too.


----------



## Dan U (May 17, 2010)

Park Hill is indeed a nice park


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 17, 2010)

Park hill is nice and pretty but Lloyd Park is also close and nice (about another five minutes or so walk). It has large open areas and pockets of wilderness.


----------



## Dan U (May 17, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It has large open areas and pockets of wilderness.



i'll second that. get away from the footie pitches and it goes quite wild and meadow like


----------



## Blackout (May 17, 2010)

I dont find Croydon very nice


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 17, 2010)

strung_out said:


> when i move up, i'm going to be living on chatsworth road, near the police station. that near anyone else?



I'm in South Norwood, so a 5 min train ride away.


----------



## SwanLake (May 18, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm in South Norwood, so a 5 min train ride away.



...and I'm near The Glamorgan (great food)!


----------



## Dan U (May 18, 2010)

SwanLake said:


> ...and I'm near The Glamorgan (great food)!



x2

i still pop in sometimes since moving away as my mum lives not far.

apparently it's just had a refurb, not been yet. any reports?


----------



## Blackout (May 18, 2010)

I still say NO dont do it!


----------



## SwanLake (May 18, 2010)

Dan U said:


> x2
> 
> i still pop in sometimes since moving away as my mum lives not far.
> 
> apparently it's just had a refurb, not been yet. any reports?



Hi...no, I haven't been in since the refurb but it looks good from the outside.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 18, 2010)

Dan U said:


> x2
> 
> i still pop in sometimes since moving away as my mum lives not far.
> 
> apparently it's just had a refurb, not been yet. any reports?



X3 

Great food!.


----------



## strung out (May 19, 2010)

might not be moving now...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 19, 2010)

Why?


----------



## strung out (May 19, 2010)

urgh, sorry, slightly drunk and feeling sorry for myself post last night. we'll see, it depends on gf stuff.


----------



## strung out (May 22, 2010)

ok, definitely not moving to croydon now


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 22, 2010)

Women. *shakes head*

What a waste of a thread.


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2010)

I only went to Croydon once, in a car on Friday night, it was chaos, and I did not get a very good impression.


----------



## Callie (May 22, 2010)

strung_out said:


> ok, definitely not moving to croydon now



Oh dear  sorry to hear that dude, Croydon will always welcome you. 


sort of


----------



## strung out (May 22, 2010)

well ya know. things haven't worked out with (now ex) missus. i'll still come to visit


----------



## Onket (May 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, mate.


----------



## strung out (May 22, 2010)

it's ok, was all very friendly. we just wanted different things innit. congrats on your news btw!


----------



## boohoo (May 22, 2010)

strung_out said:


> ok, definitely not moving to croydon now



That's a shame.... definitely not fixable?


----------



## strung out (May 22, 2010)

never say never, but probably not no. she never wants to get married or have kids, and i do, so unless one of us changes our mind, that's it 

all very friendly anyways, so no drama


----------



## quimcunx (May 22, 2010)

Onket said:


> Sorry to hear that, mate.



This.  Sorry you're going to miss out on Croydon too. 



strung_out said:


> congrats on your news btw!



  News?   Have you completed your Panini sticker collection already, Onkey?


----------



## boohoo (May 22, 2010)

strung_out said:


> never say never, but probably not no. she never wants to get married or have kids, and i do, so unless one of us changes our mind, that's it
> 
> all very friendly anyways, so no drama



The marriage and kids thing.... that can change - however it is easier to get out of something if it seems what you want is so different rather than attempt to change their mind.


----------



## strung out (May 22, 2010)

there was other stuff too, we'll see what happens a few years down the line. i told her that if she ever changes her mind and i'm single to give me a call


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 22, 2010)

strung_out said:


> ok, definitely not moving to croydon now


hard luck mate, keep your chin up


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 22, 2010)

boohoo said:


> The marriage and kids thing.... that can change .



Indeed it can. I have a friend who has been stoney dead against both for the 15 years that I have known her. 

She is happily expecting her first child and is about to get married and is as giddy as a teenager.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 22, 2010)

strung_out said:


> never say never, but probably not no. she never wants to get married or have kids, and i do, so unless one of us changes our mind, that's it
> 
> all very friendly anyways, so no drama



She's probably just terrified of becoming a single mother stuck out in New Addington. 

Although there's a couple of girls I know who consider that as "living the dream" 

Anyway chin up geez, Croydon mourns your non-arrival.


----------



## cesare (May 22, 2010)

strung_out said:


> never say never, but probably not no. she never wants to get married or have kids, and i do, so unless one of us changes our mind, that's it
> 
> all very friendly anyways, so no drama



Still, sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## strung out (May 23, 2010)

i've just returned from a week in croydon anyway, and i must say it's a nicer than i expected. the people sticking up for it on this thread were correct to do so.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 23, 2010)

sorry about your sad news

you should move there anyway after converting to croydon


----------



## Onket (May 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> it's ok, was all very friendly. we just wanted different things innit. congrats on your news btw!



Cheers. 



quimcunx said:


> News?   Have you completed your Panini sticker collection already, Onkey?



Nearly.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 17, 2010)

Okay, so don't laugh at the title but I'm helping to organise a 4,000-strong, week-long conference that will be held in Croydon next August. 

Any recommendations for restaurants, pubs in Croydon?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 17, 2010)

Thread over.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 17, 2010)

Avoid Tiger Tiger at all costs.


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2010)

i've got the names of one or two people i need beating up if you like


----------



## discokermit (Nov 17, 2010)

burn down my workshop. that'll be fun.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 17, 2010)

Go to Yates


----------



## ernestolynch (Nov 17, 2010)

Is the conference for Beans or for Normals?


----------



## Callie (Nov 17, 2010)

A bit more info about the conference goers would be useful!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 17, 2010)

Maybe a Palace game ?

There are some good pubs in the back streets that are worth a visit. The Royal Standard is a good one and South Croydon has lots of restaurants and bars. 

You also have the David Lean cinema in the Clock Tower complex and central London is easily accessible with fast trains from East Croydon to London Bridge and Victoria.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks Stoat. The most sensible response so far. Can you list the other decent pubs?


----------



## FoxyRed (Nov 18, 2010)

OMG.... take them shopping in the Whitgift Centre


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 18, 2010)

Not too many restaurants in Croydon seat 4,000 . 

Best bet for anything involving large numbers is  Lunar(cy) House.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 18, 2010)

The immigration center?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 18, 2010)

Warehouse Theatre.
Clocktower

Galicia Tapas restaurant on south end is yummy, big and good value.
Oshushi a bit further down is also nice. 

Pubs? 
I don't go out much but I like the builders arms on Leslie Park Road. Not the greatest location though.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 18, 2010)

Divisive Cotton said:


> Okay, so don't laugh at the title but I'm helping to organise a 4,000-strong, week-long conference that will be held in Croydon next August.
> 
> Any recommendations for restaurants, pubs in Croydon?


block booking @ Joe Bananas?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 18, 2010)

Toryboy said:
			
		

> central London is easily accessible with fast trains from East Croydon to London Bridge and Victoria



He does have some sensible suggestions...


----------



## Maggot (Nov 18, 2010)

Divisive Cotton said:


> Okay, so don't laugh at the title but I'm helping to organise a 4,000-strong, week-long conference that will be held in Croydon next August.
> 
> Any recommendations for restaurants, pubs in Croydon?


 Are you looking for stuff for yourself or for 4,000 delegates?

The Green Dragon is possibly my favourite pub in Croydon, and regularly hosts nights organised by an urbanite. Always a good ale selection, but no smoking area. The Dog and Bull is a good down to earth pub, full of market traders in the day time. 

South Croydon has a huge number of restaurants, including some good indian ones. 

Go on the trams for the novelty factor.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 18, 2010)

okay thanks Maggot, any more? I'm going to cut and paste your answers and post it on the organisers forum


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 18, 2010)

If you're getting that many people in for a single conference, I'd contact the council's tourism board and see what they can arrange in terms of local discounts and suchlike - that's a _lot_ of business you're bringing into town. Maybe they already have someone who liaise with people doing your thing?

http://www.croydon.gov.uk/leisure/?WT.svl=ff


----------



## mack (Nov 18, 2010)

If you need somewhere that can hold a few people then this place has just opened..

http://www.cosmo-restaurants.co.uk/find.php?rst_id=26

not been myself, it looks a bit wanky, but it's all set prices and only a tram ride away.


----------



## Callie (Nov 18, 2010)

That cosmo restaurant is in the valley park retail centre - maybe you could all wander round Ikea afterwards? 

I think all the pubs mentioned so far I would also reccommend. 

The Oval Tavern often has blues bands on during the week http://ovaltavern.co.uk/gigs.aspx

There are comedy nights on the first and second tuesday of the month at the Dog and Bull and Royal Standard respectively.

South Croydon does have a huge number of restaurants and all within walking distance so you could just wander along and pick one. I must admit I haven't eaten out in Croydon though for ages so can't reccommend anywhere on that basis. I would like to go to The Tree House http://www.treehousepeople.com/croydon/menu.php and Le Cassoulet http://www.lecassoulet.co.uk/


----------



## Utopia (Nov 19, 2010)

My brother lives in Croydon so I know the area pretty well, unfortunately, its a FUCKING SHITHOLE with no redeeming features apart from the fact the trains to central London are reliable and regular!


----------



## Maggot (Nov 19, 2010)

Utopia said:


> My brother lives in Croydon so I know the area pretty well, unfortunately, its a FUCKING SHITHOLE with no redeeming features apart from the fact the trains to central London are reliable and regular!


 
How original.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 19, 2010)

Callie - The landlord of The Oval has gone apparently, unsure of it's future.

The Glamorgan on Cherry Orchard Road does a nice meal.

support most of the other recommendations on this thread, although i am a bit out of the Croydon loop as i haven't lived there for 18 months


----------



## Dan U (Nov 19, 2010)

Utopia said:


> My brother lives in Croydon so I know the area pretty well, unfortunately, its a FUCKING SHITHOLE with no redeeming features apart from the fact the trains to central London are reliable and regular!


 
you live in Dalston, also a 'fucking shithole', albeit with smarter jeans and hair cuts

numpty


----------



## TopCat (Nov 19, 2010)

There is loads to do in Croydon, its a grand place to be. The Green dragon is my favourite pub of the moment. £4.45 for a roast dinner and pudding. Jazz on Sundays, good beer, pool, great staff.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 19, 2010)

The only thing I have a problem with in Croydon is sourcing decent drugs. I am fed up with travelling to get a regular source of green K and pills. PM gratefully received.


----------



## Utopia (Nov 19, 2010)

Dan U said:


> you live in Dalston, also a 'fucking shithole', albeit with smarter jeans and hair cuts
> 
> numpty


 
Clearly an un informed opinion.  And Reigate is good for what exactly?

dildo


----------



## Callie (Nov 19, 2010)

Dan U said:


> Callie - The landlord of The Oval has gone apparently, unsure of it's future.
> 
> The Glamorgan on Cherry Orchard Road does a nice meal.
> 
> support most of the other recommendations on this thread, although i am a bit out of the Croydon loop as i haven't lived there for 18 months



Yeah I know the Oval has changed hands recently but they still seems to be trying to keep the same music thing running, unless thats just a very temporary until the new landlords settle in? Was it a couple running the place before do you know?


 Divisive Cotton - do you know where in Croydon you will all be staying? Somewhere central or a bit further out?


----------



## Callie (Nov 19, 2010)

Utopia said:


> My brother lives in Croydon so I know the area pretty well, unfortunately, its a FUCKING SHITHOLE with no redeeming features apart from the fact the trains to central London are reliable and regular!


 
How many of the places mentioned have you been to?


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2010)

1. Get cab to Brixton


----------



## ernestolynch (Nov 19, 2010)

editor said:


> 1. Get cab to Brixton


 
I don't think the 4,000 BNP Party Conference delegates will enjoy that much.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 19, 2010)

Is it seriously 4000 candidates? I cant think of a single hotel anywhere in inner or outer London that could hold that many people. 

I do 4 conferences a year. If its really is this many (or is actually a more manageable amount) I would suggest putting up an itinery in the hotel(s) that gives the options for a night out.

Half will either stay in their room/the bar/ go out for local food. Half will want to go out, especially if they come from overseas and think they are in London.

So for those you need to get hold of some coaches.

Suggest renting a club each night for the party people and coaching in and out.
See what is on at the 02 for others.
Organise a night trip down the Thames
A comedy night at Jongleurs
A tourist trip walk around Soho with beers etc
A shopping trip

Thats about all I can think of off the top of my head, but with that many people, although most will be able to please themselves, there will always be a percentage that will complain. So give them options.

Or you can go out for a night with Dane Bowers


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 19, 2010)

Utopia said:


> My brother lives in Croydon so I know the area pretty well, unfortunately, its a FUCKING SHITHOLE with no redeeming features apart from the fact the trains to central London are reliable and regular!


 
Says you from shit hole Dalston of all places. Croydon is huge. I doubt you know it all, if you did you wouldn't have made such blindly dumb statement. Greenest London borough for a start. 
I'm not super protective of Croydon, it's not the greatest place on earth but I have lived all over London and it is a whole lot better than a lot of it. There are some really nice parts and some really nice things about it. Like I said I have lived all over London but Croydon seems to be where I have chosen to settle, can't be that bad.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 20, 2010)

Utopia said:


> Clearly an un informed opinion.  And Reigate is good for what exactly?
> 
> dildo



it was about as uniformed and a sweeping generalisation as yours

Dalston was only good for one thing, and that shut down many years ago

RIP Four Aces.


----------



## bromley (Nov 20, 2010)

Judging my last night, stamping on my mate's girlfriend appears to be popular. Fucking shithole.


----------



## bromley (Nov 20, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Greenest London borough for a start.


Where did you get that from?

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23840820-islington-is-named-as-londons-greenest-borough.do


----------



## Maggot (Nov 20, 2010)

bromley said:


> Where did you get that from?
> 
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23840820-islington-is-named-as-londons-greenest-borough.do


 I think AS was using greenest as in 'The highest percentage or parks, woodland etc' not most environmentally friendly.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 20, 2010)

bromley said:


> Where did you get that from?
> 
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23840820-islington-is-named-as-londons-greenest-borough.do


 
Greenest as in trees and parks and wotnot.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 20, 2010)

Maggot said:


> I think AS was using greenest as in 'The highest percentage or parks, woodland etc' not most environmentally friendly.


 
Indeed I was.


----------



## Callie (Nov 20, 2010)

bromley said:


> Judging my last night, stamping on my mate's girlfriend appears to be popular. Fucking shithole.


 
where did you go last night?!


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 20, 2010)

Bromley.


----------



## bromley (Nov 20, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Bromley.


I wish! Was in Croydon high street.


----------



## Callie (Nov 21, 2010)

what, just hanging around? need more information


----------



## sir.clip (Nov 21, 2010)

there is always somehing interesting happening at Fairfield halls

i've seen some fantastic acts there..

affraid the calender does not extend to next August..


----------



## bromley (Nov 21, 2010)

Callie said:


> what, just hanging around? need more information


 It was in the High street around 3:30am, we were leaving a club and were trying to get a cab back to Lewisham. There was some confrontation which I missed before it kicked off. We manage to separate the girls but once it seemed to have calmed down they went at her again like animals. Took her to the hospital and she seems to be alright. None of the locals helped out.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 22, 2010)

Yep, cos they're all "locals" at 3.30 in the morning in Croydon High Street.


----------



## bromley (Nov 22, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, cos they're all "locals" at 3.30 in the morning in Croydon High Street.


If you're wondering she's doing O.K.


----------



## Callie (Nov 22, 2010)

What club did you go to?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 23, 2010)

Utopia said:


> Clearly an un informed opinion.  And Reigate is good for what exactly?
> 
> dildo


 
Laughing at middle aged women , who drive freelanders, wear waxed coats and have weimaraners. Its also well place for access to london, brighton and gatwick.

Has got pretty good shops, schools and a decent community feel (I could walk into most pubs in reigate at the weekend and know at least one person in there). But its expensive, hence I live in the arsehole of surrey (redhill).

Oh yeah, I also forgot to mention that its not fill of cunts in skinny jeans, chequered shirts, with shit moustaches thinking that holga photography of the local shit band is the new best thing


----------



## sim667 (Nov 23, 2010)

Forgot to add i quite like the green dragon too..... its the only reason i'd go to croydon, that and yo! sushi 

They could probably organise stuff for 4000 people at the fairfield halls, its not the nicest of places, but it would do.....



However I do feel at home there, growing up there and stuff.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Forgot to add i quite like the green dragon too..... its the only reason i'd go to croydon, that and yo! sushi


 
Yo sushi? Yuck. Osushi is ok though. 
Green Dragon is ok but I prefer the old man pubs with a nice beer garden.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 23, 2010)

What pubs with beer gardens? I have never found much?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 23, 2010)

bromley said:


> If you're wondering she's doing O.K.


I wasn't, but that's because you already said:


bromley said:


> Took her to the hospital and she seems to be alright.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 23, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yo sushi? Yuck. Osushi is ok though.
> Green Dragon is ok but I prefer the old man pubs with a nice beer garden.


 
TBF yo sushi is the only sushi place i know in croydon.....

And the green dragon is the only pub i know, except the ship, black sheep and the cartoon (which has been closed iirc)


OP you should book them all into sinatra's


----------



## Dan U (Nov 23, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Laughing at middle aged women , who drive freelanders, wear waxed coats and have weimaraners. Its also well place for access to london, brighton and gatwick.
> 
> Has got pretty good shops, schools and a decent community feel (I could walk into most pubs in reigate at the weekend and know at least one person in there). But its expensive, hence I live in the arsehole of surrey (redhill).
> 
> Oh yeah, I also forgot to mention that its not fill of cunts in skinny jeans, chequered shirts, with shit moustaches thinking that holga photography of the local shit band is the new best thing


 
a fair summary 

if one thing Reigate is blessed with, it's pubs. shit loads of pubs.


----------



## bromley (Nov 23, 2010)

Callie said:


> What club did you go to?


Black sheep. The pub we were at stopped serving and we wanted to carry on. Why do you ask?


----------



## Maggot (Nov 23, 2010)

TopCat said:


> What pubs with beer gardens? I have never found much?


 
The Dog and Bull has a beer garden and so does the Gun.


----------



## Callie (Nov 23, 2010)

bromley said:


> Black sheep. The pub we were at stopped serving and we wanted to carry on. Why do you ask?


 
I'm just really nosey.

Either that or I was waiting for you to say 'tiger tiger' so I could say 'serves you right'


----------



## Callie (Nov 23, 2010)

oops


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2010)

Maggot said:


> The Dog and Bull has a beer garden and so does the Gun.


 
Is that the one by the market? I like that one. Loads have gardens.


----------



## Utopia (Nov 24, 2010)

Dan U said:


> if one thing Reigate is blessed with, it's pubs. shit loads of pubs.


 ......says it all really.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 24, 2010)

Utopia said:


> ......says it all really.


 
it's better than being full of sneering twats like you

oh look at me, i am well cool, i moved to dalston


----------



## sim667 (Nov 25, 2010)

Dan U said:


> a fair summary
> 
> if one thing Reigate is blessed with, it's pubs. shit loads of pubs.


 
And a poker club.....

I will never ever venture in there...... or JJ Whispers.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 25, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is that the one by the market? I like that one. Loads have gardens.


 
That's right, Surrey St.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 25, 2010)

Is the blue orchid still going?


----------



## Dan U (Nov 25, 2010)

sim667 said:


> And a poker club.....
> 
> I will never ever venture in there...... or JJ Whispers.



i went to JJ Whispers once after a lock in at my local. don't remember much, but it was funny.

streathamite - no, it's been shut for years


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2010)

If you want something to do near Croydon tomorrow night, then you could do worse than nip down to Crawley and see the mighty Swindon Town play football against them in the FA Cup.

Crawley are doing quite well at the moment.

We're not.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 25, 2010)

Crawley isn't that near Croydon. It's about 22 miles away. The same distance from Croydon as Barnet!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 26, 2010)

Onket said:


> If you want something to do near Croydon tomorrow night, then you could do worse than nip down to Crawley and see the mighty Swindon Town play football against them in the FA Cup.
> t.


 
It's only bloody 9 miles to central London


----------



## sim667 (Nov 26, 2010)

Dan U said:


> i went to JJ Whispers once after a lock in at my local. don't remember much, but it was funny.


 
I refuse to go in the market, jj's, the poker club, or the embo (liquid/envy)..... oh and the panther or the abbot.

Whats yer local eh eh?


----------



## Onket (Nov 27, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Crawley isn't that near Croydon. It's about 22 miles away. The same distance from Croydon as Barnet!


 
It was only a few minutes on the train.


----------



## Onket (Nov 27, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's only bloody 9 miles to central London


 
See post #72.

Anyway, the game wasn't very good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 27, 2010)

Onket said:


> See post #72.
> 
> Anyway, the game wasn't very good.


 
Yes 30 of them. From Croydon that will take you to clapham junction and back then back to clapham junction again.


----------



## Onket (Nov 28, 2010)

Took me about 10 mins on Friday night. 2nd stop after East Croydon.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 28, 2010)

Onket said:


> Took me about 10 mins on Friday night. 2nd stop after East Croydon.


 
Whaaaat? Let me check. Booze and drugs can make time seem like it is going faster.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 28, 2010)

Actually the 17.49 appears to only take 21 minutes. Though that is still twice as long as your estimate.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 29, 2010)

sim667 said:


> I refuse to go in the market, jj's, the poker club, or the embo (liquid/envy)..... oh and the panther or the abbot.
> 
> Whats yer local eh eh?



The Black Horse and the Skim are nearest to where I live.

I like the Blue Anchor and the other one behind the car park, totally forgotten its name right now

the Market is shocking, only been in once and never again


----------



## Onket (Nov 29, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Whaaaat? Let me check. Booze and drugs can make time seem like it is going faster.


 
That's a bit of a low blow. I'd only had 1 can of Hoslten Pils.



ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Actually the 17.49 appears to only take 21 minutes. Though that is still twice as long as your estimate.



And so we're back to what I said originally-



Onket said:


> If you want something to do near Croydon tomorrow night, then you could do worse than nip down to Crawley and see the mighty Swindon Town play football against them in the FA Cup.
> 
> Crawley are doing quite well at the moment.
> 
> We're not.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 29, 2010)

Dan U said:


> The Black Horse and the Skim are nearest to where I live.
> 
> I like the Blue Anchor and the other one behind the car park, totally forgotten its name right now
> 
> the Market is shocking, only been in once and never again


 
Ah seen, you live reigate heath ways then.........I've never been to the skim, went to the black horse..... wanky overpriced gastropub imho....... 

The nutley hall is the one behind the carpark, well old school but still  i like the fact he leaves chopped up pork pies on the bar. Last time i went i took my uncle, who's very into beers and ended up behind the bar getting shown around.

I only really do the blue anchor in the summer, tis nice to sit in the garden and watch the cricket..... Used to be even better before the manager cocked it up and ran off with three months earnings...... They used to do the nicest pub grub in town, but thats changed a bit now.....

The market is god awful so is the priory (i go to the priory a lot though as my mate dj's there on saturday nights....... well he puts music on, but the managers tell him what he is and isnt allowed to play 

I think my fave pub reigate wise has to be the red cross....... You can get away with blue murder in there when you're pissed, and its open til 1.30. The plough in st johns (redhill) is a really nice freindly old man pub, thats where i go for a drink when i just want to pop out (basically my local).... the feathers in merstham is worth a look too. 

I actually came on to this thread to speak of the 'massage parlour' in south croydon..... thought it might be useful for evening ents at the conference.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 29, 2010)

This is a thread about Croydon. Go start your own Reigate thread.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 29, 2010)

Onket said:


> That's a bit of a low blow. I'd only had 1 can of Hoslten Pils.
> -


 
It wasn't supposed to be.  



Onket said:


> And so we're back to what I said originally-



What? That Croydon was near Crawley when in fact it's not?


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 29, 2010)

the Gypsy Tavern is a nice place to hang out... not sure it would cater for 4000 people though


----------



## Onket (Nov 29, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What? That Croydon was near Crawley when in fact it's not?


 
It's near enough for my (now completely out of date) message to be valid (at the time).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 29, 2010)

Onket said:


> It's near enough for my (now completely out of date) message to be valid (at the time).


 
That's what I am contesting. Its so far away that by the same yardstick of 'nearness' you could have listed any event that was going on in the whole of London as far north as Barnet.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 29, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> the Gypsy Tavern is a nice place to hang out... not sure it would cater for 4000 people though


 
Wheres that?


----------



## Onket (Nov 29, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That's what I am contesting. Its so far away that by the same yardstick of 'nearness' you could have listed any event that was going on in the whole of London as far north as Barnet.


 
If Barnet was 2 stops and 21 mins (assuming you are correct) away then yes, you'd be correct in saying you could nip down there to do whatever it was you were suggesting.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 29, 2010)

Onket said:


> If Barnet was 2 stops and 21 mins (assuming you are correct).


 
It's very easy to check, you can look at the train times website. There only appeared to be one train that took 21 minutes, they average at 30. 
And OK I was going by distance not time. Anyway even if we were going to include every station that was a maximum of two stops and less than 21 minutes away then we would still be in central London. The trains are far more frequent and take less time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 29, 2010)

Best thread ever by the way.


----------



## Onket (Nov 29, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's very easy to check, you can look at the train times website. There only appeared to be one train that took 21 minutes, they average at 30.
> And OK I was going by distance not time. Anyway even if we were going to include every station that was a maximum of two stops and less than 21 minutes away then we would still be in central London. The trains are far more frequent and take less time.


 
I'm sure it was less than 21 mins. It's certainly only 'down the road' in terms of accessibility.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 29, 2010)

@sim667

The skim is good, esp in summer.
Used to get lock ins at the black horse but its got a new manager.
I like the pub near the station cos its random as well

Where is the priory? Worth checking out? 

(sorry maggot)


----------



## sim667 (Nov 29, 2010)

Dan U said:


> @sim667
> 
> The skim is good, esp in summer.
> Used to get lock ins at the black horse but its got a new manager.
> ...


 
Ill look at the skim, ive heard freinds talk about it before...... is the one down by the golf course? Have i got that right, or the one near the railway bridge? I've only ever been to the black horse once, for a meal, wasnt all that imho....

Do you mean the prince of wales? Or the P.O.W as its known........ we basically took over that place when i was at the college, the amount of stuff that went down in there was , one particular favourite was when it was so icy we slid my freinds car out from the car park, and round the corner (with the handbrake on)....... He loved that escort and went mental 

The priory is down by the majestic wine, opposite the priory car park..... It used to be a 'sports' pub called the castle, meaning it had ten year out of date football shirts on the wall, but it did £1.50 pints and £1 for anything on the menu at lunch. It got bought up, renamed and became a wannabe wine bar, with a plan to compete for jj's clientele, but its failed miserably. Lots of chavs, and yoot, but mainly chav yoot, but quite often its empty...... basically dont bother.

The venture inn round the corner from the priory is alright, one of them thai pub....... If you ever want a bit of discomfort in your life then try the panther, its ridicuously yokel.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah its by the golf course. Nice pub.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 29, 2010)

Onket said:


> I'm sure it was less than 21 mins. It's certainly only 'down the road' in terms of accessibility.


 
Check the train timetable. I'm pretty sure they would not have ran a train at twice the speed of one of their direct trains.


----------



## Callie (Nov 29, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> the Gypsy Tavern is a nice place to hang out... not sure it would cater for 4000 people though


 
is the gypsy tavern the tiny tiny pub on station road in west croydon? never been in there


----------



## Utopia (Nov 30, 2010)

By reading this thread I now know that Croydon is in fact BRILLIANT, I mean look at all the things you can do there....you can go to a pub, and then to a pub, onto a pub with a garden, then a pub that has Goth's in it and a pub that does ok food, then a pub thats close to a pub, check out a pub with music.  

What a wonderful, life affirming place it is!

Live the dream, live in Croydon.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 30, 2010)

Utopia said:


> By reading this thread I now know that Croydon is in fact BRILLIANT, I mean look at all the things you can do there....you can go to a pub, and then to a pub, onto a pub with a garden, then a pub that has Goth's in it and a pub that does ok food, then a pub thats close to a pub, check out a pub with music.
> 
> What a wonderful, life affirming place it is!
> 
> Live the dream, live in Croydon.


 

The OP asked for pubs and restaurants, and that's what he got.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 30, 2010)

Indeed and theatre etc was mentioned as well anyway.


----------



## Onket (Nov 30, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Check the train timetable. I'm pretty sure they would not have ran a train at twice the speed of one of their direct trains.


 
I don't need to, it's close enough.


----------



## Onket (Nov 30, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Indeed and theatre etc was mentioned as well anyway.


 
And FA Cup football not far away.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 30, 2010)

Onket said:


> And FA Cup football not far away.


 
Selhurst is in Croydon


----------



## Onket (Nov 30, 2010)

There was no FA Cup football at Selhurst that night.

Or any football, in fact.


----------



## Utopia (Nov 30, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Selhurst is in Croydon



Ha!, next you'll be saying Croydon is in London!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 30, 2010)

Utopia said:


> Ha!, next you'll be saying Croydon is in London!


 
Selhurst is well within the *london* bourough of Croydon you numpty.


----------



## Utopia (Nov 30, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Selhurst is well within the *london* bourough of Croydon you numpty.


 
Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2010)

Is beano's record store still there?


----------



## Dan U (Nov 30, 2010)

Maggot can you start a Dalston thread for utopia to be a cunt on

Worked for me


----------



## tastebud (Nov 30, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> central London is easily accessible with fast trains from East Croydon to London Bridge and Victoria.


This is your best bet, yes.


----------



## tastebud (Nov 30, 2010)

Maggot said:


> This is a thread about Croydon.


May I request that we keep these to a minimum please?


----------



## Callie (Nov 30, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Is beano's record store still there?


 
Sadly beano's is long gone.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2010)

Callie said:


> Sadly beano's is long gone.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 1, 2010)

Dan U said:


> Maggot can you start a Dalston thread for utopia to be a cunt on
> 
> Worked for me


 
Utopia hasn't actually said anything good about Dalston, he's just here to slag off Croydon.

He would feel at home here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/331440-hackney-hipster-hate?


----------



## Utopia (Dec 1, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Utopia hasn't actually said anything good about Dalston, he's just here to slag off Croydon.
> 
> He would feel at home here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/331440-hackney-hipster-hate?


 
I don't feel the need to hype up Hackney, if you lived here you'd know how its simply one of the best places in London to live, well it is for me and my lifestyle anyway.  

Croydon (or Little Britain as we commonly refer to it) is rubbish, violent and a cultural vaccum and anyone that says different is either dillusional, an utter chav or is easily impressed.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 1, 2010)

Utopia said:


> I don't feel the need to hype up Hackney, if you lived here you'd know how its simply one of the best places in London to live, well it is for me and my lifestyle anyway.
> 
> Croydon (or Little Britain as we commonly refer to it) is rubbish, violent and a cultural vaccum and anyone that says different is either dillusional, an utter chav or is easily impressed.


 
Can we kill this prick?


----------



## TopCat (Dec 1, 2010)

Callie said:


> Sadly beano's is long gone.


 
His business plan was mental. Buy _all_ the LP's and then er... er...er. 

They only ever used to offer enough for ten fags as well no matter how much vinyl you sold them.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 1, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Is beano's record store still there?


 
Sadly no. it closed and the guy used all the money (and his life savings) turning it into a into a crazy indoor market. 

. . . . Which went out of business six months later.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 1, 2010)

Utopia said:


> I don't feel the need to hype up Hackney, if you lived here you'd know how its simply one of the best places in London to live, well it is for me and my lifestyle anyway.
> 
> Croydon (or Little Britain as we commonly refer to it) is rubbish, violent and a cultural vaccum and anyone that says different is either dillusional, an utter chav or is easily impressed.


 
I have lived in Hackney. It wasn't great and I would no way go back. There are some nice bits but not enough of them to make me want to live there or make it a nice place. 
It's not the worst place in the world but it's nothing to rave about that's for sure. (Dalston is the shit end BTW).

Your comments about Croydon are common for someone who has never been there. I was an instant convert as soon as I actually went there and looked around (for a house). 
Initially I looked for houses everywhere around croydon but resisted Croydon itself because of the rep. Finally I gave in because of the house prices and had a look. It was basically more than twice as good as anywhere around it and six times as easy to zip into central London from.  
I love living in Addiscombe, as I am in a nice suburban community with loads of parks fields and woods nearby, but am only ten minutes walk from East Croydon station. It also has the advantage of being near large shopping centers one way, or quality local butchers and fishmongers etc in a village like set up in the other direction. 
It's great for the daughter, I am happy to raise a family here.


----------



## Utopia (Dec 1, 2010)

TopCat said:


> Can we kill this prick?


 
Ahhhhh, thats nice, from Croydon by any chance?, if not maybe you should move there...you'd fit right in.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 1, 2010)

Are you like 12 or something. Geez what a prick, you'll fit in just fine with Dalston half mast jeans dicks.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 1, 2010)

Utopia you are a complete cheesepiece


----------



## Onket (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Streathamite (Dec 1, 2010)

Utopia said:


> I don't feel the need to hype up Hackney, if you lived here you'd know how its simply one of the best places in London to live, well it is for me and my lifestyle anyway.
> 
> Croydon (or Little Britain as we commonly refer to it) is rubbish, violent and a cultural vaccum and anyone that says different is either dillusional, an utter chav or is easily impressed.


 ignorant cretin


----------



## Utopia (Dec 3, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> ignorant cretin


 
A 'cretin'...perhaps but 'ignorant' well no not at all, sadly and solely due to family commitments i've been visiting Croydon for almost 10 years now so my opinion is an informed one.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 3, 2010)

Utopia said:


> A 'cretin'...perhaps but 'ignorant' well no not at all, sadly and solely due to family commitments i've been visiting Croydon for almost 10 years now so my opinion is an informed one.


 
It's a big place, have you been visiting it all? Your ignorance is showing. For instance there is a big big difference between west croydon and East Croydon. Waddon or shirley, or New addington and Ranmore ave.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 3, 2010)

Dot Cotton and the alive one from the Two Ronnies, whats not to like tbh


----------



## Utopia (Dec 6, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's a big place, have you been visiting it all? Your ignorance is showing. For instance there is a big big difference between west croydon and East Croydon. Waddon or shirley, or New addington and Ranmore ave.


 
I see what you're trying to do, make out I don't know Croydon at all so to make my opinion invalid, well i'm afraid I do have experience of the area as my Brother has lived in West/East(where he is now, just off Landsdowne rd) & South Croydon all since 2000, he's not lived in North Croydon if there is such a place......I guess that would be the delightful/leafy Thorton Heath perhaps!! ;-)  but I, sadly, lived in Streatham for a short period so I know that part of the A23 very well indeed.

So I do know the differing areas of Croydon. Have to say I do admire your defence of the grim area you live in, shows loyalty, even if its misplaced.  Enjoy living there, nice to hear you make the most of it.  stiff upper lip & all that!


----------



## sim667 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hackneys one of those pretentious areas where its the place to be seen even though its a shithole, because of such its outpricing the people who gave the area any sense of character and filling it up with skinny jeaned twats.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 6, 2010)

Utopia said:


> I see what you're trying to do, make out I don't know Croydon at all so to make my opinion invalid, well i'm afraid I do have experience of the area as my Brother has lived in West/East(where he is now, just off Landsdowne rd) & South Croydon all since 2000, he's not lived in North Croydon if there is such a place......I guess that would be the delightful/leafy Thorton Heath perhaps!! ;-)  but I, sadly, lived in Streatham for a short period so I know that part of the A23 very well indeed.
> !


So you don't know any of the places I mentioned then apart from near west croydon, east croydon and south croydon stations? 
You are just proving my point you dimwit. 

. . . and Landsdown road ain't in a great area BTW. It's not the worst bit of croydon by a long chalk but you are clearly highlighting your ignorance.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh come on, he knows enough of Croydon to have a decent claim to suggest that he knows what he's talking about. It's not as though you have to possess special croydon knowledge to slag the place off.

I know the place really well and although I'm more sympathetic to the place than most, Croydon is a bit of an undistinguished corporate anytown - a handful decent pubs and venues succeed in spite, not because of, the largely sterile chainstore atmosphere. At chucking out time sometimes Croydon still feels more like a provincial town than a part of London. It's not where I'd choose for a night out - one or two okish restaurants excluded -  that's for sure.

If it's any compensation, I've no love for Hackney either.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 6, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Oh come on, he knows enough of Croydon to have a decent claim to suggest that he knows what he's talking about. It's not as though you have to possess special croydon knowledge to slag the place off.
> 
> I know the place really well and although I'm more sympathetic to the place than most, Croydon is a bit of an undistinguished corporate anytown - a handful decent pubs and venues succeed in spite, not because of, the largely sterile chainstore atmosphere. At chucking out time sometimes Croydon still feels more like a provincial town than a part of London. It's not where I'd choose for a night out - one or two okish restaurants excluded -  that's for sure.
> 
> If it's any compensation, I've no love for Hackney either.


 
I think you missed the point I was making. I had said it was no better or worse than most other areas of London, and that it was very big with some very nice bits, some really shit bits and some ok bits. I never claimed it was Mayfair. 
He said it was all one big shit hole so I pointed out some shit bits and some very nice looking bits but it seems he didn't know where they were.

I don't mind going out for food in Croydon but I don't think I would go on a pub crawl there. Well I don't really like pub crawls anyway, I like I nice quiet old man pub and there is a good enough one at the end of my road.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 6, 2010)

The trouble is that the main bit of Croydon is largely undifferentiated chain store spread and that the bits don't hold well together  - it's not cheek-by-cheek intermingling as you see in much of London, but more of the sprawl and differentiated zones you'd expect of some provincial town. It doesn't need to provide services for all its residents - the better off can schlep to London central easily enough - so it often feels a bit like a downmarket dormitory town of brand chainstores in the centre. Blandtown UK rather than London

It's marginally better than Sutton I guess.


----------



## Onket (Dec 6, 2010)

I lived in Sutton for a year. I'd not move back. Might as well move to Wootton Bassett.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 6, 2010)

Onket said:


> I lived in Sutton for a year. I'd not move back. Might as well move to Wootton Bassett.


----------



## Utopia (Dec 8, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Hackneys one of those pretentious areas where its the place to be seen even though its a shithole, because of such its outpricing the people who gave the area any sense of character and filling it up with skinny jeaned twats.


 

Yes that is right what you say, clearly you know 'Hackers' very well indeed, here look at this music video made about my friends and I...........


----------



## sim667 (Dec 9, 2010)

That's like, so last month.


----------



## Utopia (Dec 9, 2010)

sim667 said:


> That's like, so last month.


 
Maybe, but its funny and relevant to this thread, besides..............last month was only 9 days ago.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 10, 2010)

Utopia said:


> besides..............last month was only 9 days ago.


 
touche


----------



## Utopia (Dec 10, 2010)

sim667 said:


> touche



Tis a pleasure


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 10, 2010)

RE the OP: two words, Susanna Reid.


----------



## ernestolynch (Dec 10, 2010)

Lots of racism and classism on this thread.


----------



## Utopia (Dec 10, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Lots of racism and classism on this thread.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Dec 15, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Lots of racism and classism on this thread.


 
Nah, just misunderstanding.

Croydons 'problem' is that its of such a size that its effectively a town attached to a much larger city. It also emcompasses everything that people claim to like about living in London i.e its multicultural, big selection of restaurants and bars, lots of shopping with everything they dislike as well in terms of potential violence in parts of it and so on.

I live to the very south of the borough and its a good place for families to live. Schools are all very good, there are lots of community based activities if you want to be involved and plenty of green space that is easily acccessible along with having great transport links to the centre. I think that the David Lean cinema offers one of the best selections of art house cinema outside of West End and its also got a great libary.

Where I see a lot of dislike from people on Urban is that perhaps its a bit too like the places that many of them come from and that now they are in the 'Smoke' they like to think of themselves as all Metrosexuals and so on and Croydon just reminds them of their own small town roots.

As one of the few 'real' South Londoners on here I admit that when I first moved out down here I was not that keen but I have grown rather fond of it now.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 15, 2010)

spot on Stoat Boy 

apart from all the schools being 'very good'. My Wife has taught in some primaries in Croydon that wouldn't be classed as 'very good'.
but that is the same everywhere


----------



## sim667 (Dec 16, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> Where I see a lot of dislike from people on Urban is that perhaps its a bit too like the places that many of them come from and that now they are in the 'Smoke' they like to think of themselves as all Metrosexuals and so on and Croydon just reminds them of their own small town roots.
> 
> As one of the few 'real' South Londoners on here I admit that when I first moved out down here I was not that keen but I have grown rather fond of it now.



The metrosexual comment is spot on, but i think it relates to the wider public, not just urban..... Ive got a lot of freinds who are like that up in london, but also down in brighton.....

Im not sure where I can claim I come from, I was say around croydon as thats where ive spent the vast majority of my life...... Was born in st albans though..... I think we stayed there for all of about 10 mins


----------



## Maggot (Dec 16, 2010)

Dan U said:


> apart from all the schools being 'very good'. My Wife has taught in some primaries in Croydon that wouldn't be classed as 'very good'.
> but that is the same everywhere


 TBF Stoat Boy was talking about the area to the south of the Borough (presumably Coulsdon, Kenley), not the whole Borough.


----------



## sir.clip (Dec 16, 2010)

Harry Hill Loves Croydon.
I love Croydon.
Chennai Dosa Restaurant Rules. You can get a 6 foot Dosa..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 16, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> Nah, just misunderstanding.
> 
> Croydons 'problem' is that its of such a size that its effectively a town attached to a much larger city. It also emcompasses everything that people claim to like about living in London i.e its multicultural, big selection of restaurants and bars, lots of shopping with everything they dislike as well in terms of potential violence in parts of it and so on.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah good post i think. Sums it up. 
It is a good library. What I like in Croydon is the community feel I never got from any of the other London boroughs I lived in in London. I'm sure it does exist in other areas though. There are people I wave to or say hello to on a daily basis here and that has never happened anywhere else. 

I still haven't managed the dream of having local pub mates though. Oh hum, I guess that's fatherhood etc.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 17, 2010)

I had the same thing when I lived in your area Atomic. Some great pubs but normally it was just me and the Mrs.

Although we did get to know a few folk in the Builders by doing the quiz.



Maggot said:


> TBF Stoat Boy was talking about the area to the south of the Borough (presumably Coulsdon, Kenley), not the whole Borough.



Oh yeah, i didn't pick up on that bit. Although the worst school my Wife has ever taught in was in New Addington - nothing to do with the area, but to do with the management being fucking terrible (it ended up on special measures).


----------



## sim667 (Dec 17, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah good post i think. Sums it up.
> It is a good library. What I like in Croydon is the community feel I never got from any of the other London boroughs I lived in in London. I'm sure it does exist in other areas though. There are people I wave to or say hello to on a daily basis here and that has never happened anywhere else.
> 
> I still haven't managed the dream of having local pub mates though. Oh hum, I guess that's fatherhood etc.


 
You call it 'community feel' everyone else calls it 'postcode gangs' 

I do see what you mean though......


----------



## hash tag (Nov 13, 2013)

We are thinking of moving, staying with in the general London area and have thought about moving back to Croydon. Is it a goer?
There are a few modern high rise developements there, quite high spec and would buy us a lot more than what we have now, should we do it, what do people think?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2013)

It's the greenest London borough they say. Wouldn't wanna live in town myself.


----------



## xenon (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah, why not. Transport links aren't bad, considering no tube. SO not like you have to do everything within Croydon town. Which TBF is a bit of a concrete jungle.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 13, 2013)

Lots of woodlands in Croydon. I can see it  (just about) from my window.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 13, 2013)

hash tag said:


> what do people think?


 
No.


----------



## HST (Nov 13, 2013)

A great range of tattoo & piercing parlours.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 13, 2013)

I would have thought Wandsworth (my current borough) would have been one of the greenest, what with all the Commons...

Tattoo's and piercing's, been there done that one!


----------



## Utopia (Nov 13, 2013)

hash tag said:


> We are thinking of moving, staying with in the general London area and have thought about moving back to Croydon. Is it a goer?
> There are a few modern high rise developements there, quite high spec and would buy us a lot more than what we have now, should we do it, what do people think?


 
My brother lived in Croydon for 6 years so i've visited area quite a bit.  My advice to you would be - If you've got any other option, ANYWHERE, take it, Croydon's an utter shithole....the only positive is the multitude of travel options that take you away from the desolate, violent, souless, drab place.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2013)

hash tag said:


> I would have thought Wandsworth (my current borough) would have been one of the greenest, what with all the Commons...
> 
> Tattoo's and piercing's, been there done that one!


Croydon's almost three times the size of Wandsworth, and a lot of the outer bits in particular are fields.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2013)

hash tag said:


> We are thinking of moving, staying with in the general London area and have thought about moving back to Croydon. Is it a goer?
> There are a few modern high rise developements there, quite high spec and would buy us a lot more than what we have now, should we do it, what do people think?



Personally I love it. 
I lived in fairly central London locations for about 15 years, and only moved to Croydon for the promise of a bigger property. 
I have heard the rep and was really reluctant. 
I have found since that . . Croydon is big. It has some really shit bits and some really posh bits. 
. . and yes it is the greenest borough. I go running though the various parks and woods about three or four times a week, plenty to choose from. 

I guess it depends on what you want out of your location though. I personally wouldn't move here for the modern highrise developments. They look horrible and don't apear to be in very nice locations from what I have seen.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 13, 2013)

Run, save yourself!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2013)

Utopia said:


> My brother lived in Croydon for 6 years so i've visited area quite a bit.  My advice to you would be - If you've got any other option, ANYWHERE, take it, Croydon's an utter shithole....the only positive is the multitude of travel options that take you away from the desolate, violent, souless, drab place.


Croydon is BIG.
It most certainly is not all a shithole.


----------



## Utopia (Nov 13, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Croydon is BIG.
> It most certainly is not all a shithole.


 
He lived in 4 properties over the 6 years in most of the areas of Croydon, he also had quite a few friends in different areas of Croydon which we sadly visited......indeed it is not a 'shithole' moreso a blend of 'shitholes'.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2013)

Utopia said:


> He lived in 4 properties over the 6 years in most of the areas of Croydon, he also had quite a few friends in different areas of Croydon which we sadly visited......indeed it is not a 'shithole' moreso a blend of 'shitholes'.



Most of the areas of Croydon? 4 places?

Well I have lived here for ten years in a couple of places and it isn't a shit hole. However I have also been to many other parts and they are indeed utter shit holes.
There is not much call for visiting some of the nicer (are I say lovely) suburbs of Croydon if you don't live there.

When I lived in my shit hole in SE1 I didn't hang out by the nice houses on the other side of town.


So I guess I am wrong then and I live in a shithole  in denial  because you brother lives in some shit places?


----------



## Utopia (Nov 13, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well I have lived here for ten years in a couple of places and it isn't a shit hole. However I have also been to many other parts and they are indeed utter shit holes.
> There is not much call for visiting some of the nicer (are I say lovely) suburbs of Croydon if you don't live there.
> 
> When I lived in my shit hole in SE1 I didn't hang out by the nice houses on the other side of town.


 
Fair enough, maybe I was just unlucky where I visited! .....all I can say is I won't be returning to Croydon in any hurry!


----------



## HST (Nov 13, 2013)

Crime map of Croydon.

http://maps.met.police.uk/access.php?area=00AH&sort=rate

Fairfield is posh - I reckon they get burgled a lot.

ETA - Fairfield includes a bit of central Croydon - drunks duffing each other up.
Broad Green has always been rough.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2013)

But also . . .


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2013)

HST said:


> Crime map of Croydon.
> 
> http://maps.met.police.uk/access.php?area=00AH&sort=rate
> 
> Fairfield is posh - I reckon they get burgled a lot.



New addington is pretty low.


----------



## HST (Nov 13, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> New addington is pretty low.



Yes, I used to go swimming in New Addington. I found the people there very friendly.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 13, 2013)

Croydon is a mix of very nice and very nasty....... I've grown up around there so am well aware of that.

Have you thought about carshalton or anywhere like that?


----------



## Callie (Nov 13, 2013)

HST said:


> Crime map of Croydon.
> 
> http://maps.met.police.uk/access.php?area=00AH&sort=rate
> 
> ...


Fairfield includes East Croydon station through which 60 million billion people pass every day and the only people I know to have had bags snatched have been around there. Probably the same erm target audience for bags thieves the world over, busy stations with people looking a bit lost or worse for wear.

Broad Green presumably included West Croydon station, same thing. I live in Broad Green, its cool. Not very green at akl sadly, no nice parks or open spaces that close to me which is sad. By that I mean on my doorstep!




hash tag said:


> We are thinking of moving, staying with in the general London area and have thought about moving back to Croydon. Is it a goer?
> There are a few modern high rise developements there, quite high spec and would buy us a lot more than what we have now, should we do it, what do people think?


 
What are you looking for in a place to live? where do you work and what do you like to do when you are not working? Do you have any hobbies interests? what sort of nightlife do you want, if any?


----------



## Callie (Nov 13, 2013)

HST said:


> Crime map of Croydon.
> 
> http://maps.met.police.uk/access.php?area=00AH&sort=rate
> 
> ...


 Really not sure what use that is meant to be? Is there a point you are making that goes with it?


----------



## xenon (Nov 13, 2013)

Move to Thornton Heath.


----------



## HST (Nov 13, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Croydon is a mix of very nice and very nasty....... I've grown up around there so am well aware of that.
> 
> Have you thought about carshalton or anywhere like that?



I think the OP is looking for a high rise development. I don't think there are any in carshalton. The ponds are nice.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 13, 2013)

HST said:


> I think the OP is looking for a high rise development. I don't think there are any in carshalton. The ponds are nice.



Fuck high rises.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 13, 2013)

xenon said:


> Move to Thornton Heath.



I was laying into fornton heaf the other day totally forgetting thats where my dads from.....

He didn't half give me what for


----------



## HST (Nov 13, 2013)

Callie said:


> Really not sure what use that is meant to be? Is there a point you are making that goes with it?


 That croydon is a big place and some parts are rough, others less so. I've worked with people who've bought property in broad green and they hate the area. I know people who live in new addington and they love it.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2013)

Fort Neaf is as dull as Croydon and is shit for transport links.


----------



## HST (Nov 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Fort Neaf is as dull as Croydon and is shit for transport links.


but fort neaf is cheap.


----------



## xenon (Nov 13, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I was laying into fornton heaf the other day totally forgetting thats where my dads from.....
> 
> He didn't half give me what for



I grew up there... Not as bad as some people reckon. Though I wouldn't call it nice or anything. Just another bit of greater London really.


TruXta said:


> Fort Neaf is as dull as Croydon and is shit for transport links.



Course depends where you want to go. Regular busses to Brixton, trains to Clapham Junction, Victoria, London Bridge and further into Surrey etc.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 13, 2013)

As with any other area, visit it at least a few times before moving - not always during the weekend, not always at the same time of day.  Bits of Croydon are okay, and it's probably not bad for commuting, but I hate the place.

BTW I don't regard the wide choice of public transport routes to leave Croydon as a point in its favour.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2013)

xenon said:


> Course depends where you want to go. Regular busses to Brixton, trains to Clapham Junction, Victoria, London Bridge and further into Surrey etc.



Sure, but it can be a long way to the train station.


----------



## HST (Nov 13, 2013)

Callie said:


> Fairfield includes East Croydon station through which 60 million billion people pass every day and the only people I know to have had bags snatched have been around there. Probably the same erm target audience for bags thieves the world over, busy stations with people looking a bit lost or worse for wear.
> 
> Broad Green presumably included West Croydon station, same thing. I live in Broad Green, its cool. Not very green at akl sadly, no nice parks or open spaces that close to me which is sad. By that I mean on my doorstep!
> 
> ...




The  Met site shows the main crime in Fairfield was anti-social behaviour - 137 cases, followed by violence against the person - 83 cases. Then we get to personal robbery, which will include bag snatching - 18 cases. So anti-social behaviour and violence are the biggies.
http://maps.met.police.uk/access.php?area=00AHGM&sort=rate&order=a

Broad Green has fewer anti-socials - 72, and fewer violence against the person - 55. It does however have 9 for most serious violence. Again anti-social behaviour and violence are the biggies.

http://maps.met.police.uk/access.php?area=00AHGH&sort=rate&order=a


----------



## Callie (Nov 13, 2013)

HST said:


> That croydon is a big place and some parts are rough, others less so. I've worked with people who've bought property in broad green and they hate the area. I know people who live in new addington and they love it.


 
I dont think the crime stats for a borough nescessarily tell you anything about the area so its pretty useless without some kind of explanation as to why some of the stats might be so high eg fairfield containing the pubs/club/bars/high street shops/train stations.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 13, 2013)

loving the posts, croydon really is a marmite place ie love it or hate it....may i return to my op, moving BACK to croydon...have not lived there fir a long time. looking for comfortable modern flat with easy eccess to station...


----------



## HST (Nov 13, 2013)

When I last walked up Chepstow Road in Fairfield I was struck by the number of properties with those sliding security grills on the ground floor windows. Maybe a really good salesperson had been in the area.


----------



## HST (Nov 13, 2013)

hash tag said:


> loving the posts, croydon really is a marmite place ie love it or hate it....may i return to my op, moving BACK to croydon...have not lived there fir a long time. looking for comfortable modern flat with easy eccess to station...



There's a development on Wellesley Road might suit you
http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/prop...s/saffron-square/current-phases/saffron-tower


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2013)

Callie said:


> I dont think the crime stats for a borough nescessarily tell you anything about the area so its pretty useless without some kind of explanation as to why some of the stats might be so high eg fairfield containing the pubs/club/bars/high street shops/train stations.



I would agree, and personally I have never had the slightest bit of trouble in Croydon, but have been stabbed in Stockewell and nearly beaten to death in Clapham. 
Mind you, I don't really do the town center much apart from the market, 101 records and south end restaurants. 
Better and faster transport than a lot of places further in. 
I miss being able to walk into the centre of London but I would really miss Lloyd Park, the woods, and the first sense of any kind of community that I have ever experienced in 20 years of London living.


----------



## Callie (Nov 13, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I would agree, and personally I have never had the slightest bit of trouble in Croydon, but have been stabbed in Stockewell and nearly beaten to death in Clapham.
> Mind you, I don't really do the town center much apart from the market, 101 records and south end restaurants.
> Better and faster transport than a lot of places further in.
> I miss being able to walk into the centre of London but I would really miss Lloyd Park, the woods, and the first sense of any kind of community that I have ever experienced in 20 years of London living.


 woah! is 101 still open?! I thought they'd shut and gone a long, long time ago! never venture down that way.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2013)

Callie said:


> woah! is 101 still open?! I thought they'd shut and gone a long, long time ago! never venture down that way.



I only discovered it about a year or so ago. 
Their records are always really well graded. They don't update the stock enough for me to go more than every couple of weeks though, and the 'just in' section has been pretty much the same massive unalphabetized wad for about two months.


----------



## mack (Nov 13, 2013)

Callie said:


> woah! is 101 still open?! I thought they'd shut and gone a long, long time ago! never venture down that way.



Used to work there on their now defunct website many moons ago - great times. lovely people.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2013)

Just one person now.


----------



## mack (Nov 13, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just one person now.



Yeah - Dunc - guy with the very white hair. Top bloke and knows his onions


----------



## Callie (Nov 13, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I only discovered it about a year or so ago.
> Their records are always really well graded. They don't update the stock enough for me to go more than every couple of weeks though, and the 'just in' section has been pretty much the same massive unalphabetized wad for about two months.


ahh but that means you can stand and rifle through


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2013)

mack said:


> Yeah - Dunc - guy with the very white hair. Top bloke and knows his onions


Shame he doesn't work around the corner on surrey street then.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 13, 2013)

HST said:


> When I last walked up Chepstow Road in Fairfield I was struck by the number of properties with those sliding security grills on the ground floor windows. Maybe a really good salesperson had been in the area.


FWIW a lot of properties on this estate (not in Croydon have security grilles at the back or front doors, sometimes on the balconies too.  It doesn't mean that the area's a crime hotspot now - a lot of the grilles on this estate were fitted over 14 years ago - but leaving them there after the trouble seems to have died down appears to help to keep people honest.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 14, 2013)

Crime would not deter me from buying somewhere, everywhere has crime, some areas a bit worse than others, some areas have
different types of crimes. It is something we have to put up with unfortunately. In my immediate neighbourhood, we have had the odd
murder or two over recent years (probably kds on kids), we have had busts nearby for some serious armoury and despite our
"defences" I have had two bicycles stolen from a vewry secure area.

Speaking to someone from the "pond" today, he tells me that Croydon is one of the most ethnically diverse areas in the country as well
as having the Palace!


----------



## Pgd (Nov 14, 2013)

hash tag said:


> loving the posts, croydon really is a marmite place ie love it or hate it....may i return to my op, moving BACK to croydon...have not lived there fir a long time. looking for comfortable modern flat with easy eccess to station...



Marmite... definitely 

It's got an entrenched image problem that'll be hard to shake off, but I don't see that it's any worse than any other outer-suburban area (e.g. crime etc), and has quite a few advantages.  I'm far from a hardcore city dweller but we moved down here when our little 'un came along for a bigger place, and this Spring bought a house in Broad Green, and it's been fine so far.  Lots of folk would disagree but I really like the walk up London Road from W Croydon station, past all the busy grocery shops.  Also it's close enough to central London that I can cycle it in well under an hour, but equally I can get the train towards Caterham or Tattenham Corner and be right in the countryside with gorgeous woods & hills.

As for modern flats... don't know the details but seems as though there's quite a few, e.g. Altitude 25 and Saffron Square, and I think the ex-Nestle building is being converted to residential too.  Trouble is I get the impression they're all being marketed to overseas buy-to-let prospectors, and might be unreasonably expensive for what they are


----------



## Chz (Nov 15, 2013)

hash tag said:


> I would have thought Wandsworth (my current borough) would have been one of the greenest, what with all the Commons...
> 
> Tattoo's and piercing's, been there done that one!


Sutton and Bromley both claim to it. Both in with a chance, I reckon. It certainly isn't Croydon or Wandsworth though.


----------



## mack (Nov 15, 2013)

Another thing to bear in mind is the Westfield/Hammersons development plans are due to be submitted in a couple of weeks - so the whole place could be a building site for next 3 or more years!


----------



## Pgd (Nov 15, 2013)

Chz said:


> Sutton and Bromley both claim to it. Both in with a chance, I reckon. It certainly isn't Croydon or Wandsworth though.


 
It might also be Richmond, with both Richmond and Bushy Parks.

Depends whether you're including farmland, too, or just publically-accessible open space.  Bromley (and e.g. Hillingdon) are enormous boroughs with enormous amounts of open land, but most of it's farmland. [ETA: or golf courses.] Sutton, by contrast, is tiny, so might well be up there on a relative basis.  Eyeballing the map, I'd say on an absolute basis Croydon has slightly more open space than Sutton.

Surely someone's looked at this properly -- Google isn't being very helpful for me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 15, 2013)

Chz said:


> Sutton and Bromley both claim to it. Both in with a chance, I reckon. It certainly isn't Croydon or Wandsworth though.



Hummm, a GLA report says Croydon is the seventh greenest out of 33 boroughs with 32% open greenery. 

The Royal Horticultural Society's said it was the '_Greenest_ large city'. Slightly odd thing to say as it's not a city.


----------



## slightlytouched (Nov 15, 2013)

hash tag said:


> We are thinking of moving, staying with in the general London area and have thought about moving back to Croydon. Is it a goer?
> There are a few modern high rise developements there, quite high spec and would buy us a lot more than what we have now, should we do it, what do people think?


I moved there in 2005 for 8 months, very glad to leave!  It was by Mayday hospital, where the area was OK, but going into the town to get to work etc was always fraught with angst.  Way too crowded and crappy transport links.  The b/f got mugged there too.  On the plus side ther are, or was, plenty of fresh fish shops!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 15, 2013)

slightlytouched said:


> I moved there in 2005 for 8 months, very glad to leave!  It was by Mayday hospital, where the area was OK, but going into the town to get to work etc was always fraught with angst.  Way too crowded and crappy transport links.  The b/f got mugged there too.  On the plus side ther are, or was, plenty of fresh fish shops!


Not sure to or where you were going from each day but unless something odd happends I never get transport angst going to London. 
Best fishmongers is Prawnbrokers in Addiscombe. 
I'm not a fan of the mayday hospital area though. If we were only talking about west croydon then I would agree with the some of the anti croydon remarks on the thread. It's a big place, there is a lot to like and dislike here. 

When I lived in SE1 I was only 15-20 minutes walk away from tower bridge but my direct location was a dangerous shit hole of an area with no redeeming features


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 16, 2013)

slightlytouched said:


> I moved there in 2005 for 8 months, very glad to leave!  It was by Mayday hospital, where the area was OK, but going into the town to get to work etc was always fraught with angst.  Way too crowded and *crappy transport links*.  The b/f got mugged there too.  On the plus side ther are, or was, plenty of fresh fish shops!



You sure that was Croydon? Sure, there's a lot about the place I don't like, but the transport links are pretty hard to beat.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 16, 2013)

Utopia said:


> My advice to you would be - If you've got any other option, ANYWHERE, take it, Croydon's an utter shithole....the only positive is the multitude of travel options that take you away from the desolate, violent, souless, drab place.



I try not to dislike things too much but I find myself drawn to this opinion too.  I really can't find anything likeable about Croydon.  

I don't believe in Satan but I believe he designed this place.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2013)

Sirena said:


> I try not to dislike things too much but I find myself drawn to this opinion too.  I really can't find anything likeable about Croydon.
> 
> I don't believe in Satan but I believe he designed this place.



The only thing I can say is the same thing again. It's a big place. There are lots of shit bits, but a lot of it is lovely. I live about 10 minutes walk from East Croydon Station but I have just been for a 45 minute jog across big open countryside park lands and though woods. Hopping over logs and through trees. If someone says that all of Croydon is a dump then I know for sure they have not seen all of croydon. 
I'm not saying it's all wonderful, but it most certainly does not deserve the sweeping generalisations it tends to be given.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 16, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The only thing I can say is the same thing again. It's a big place. There are lots of shit bits, but a lot of it is lovely. I live about 10 minutes walk from East Croydon Station but I have just been for a 45 minute jog across big open countryside park lands and though woods. Hopping over logs and through trees. If someone says that all of Croydon is a dump then I know for sure they have not seen all of croydon.
> I'm not saying it's all wonderful, but it most certainly does not deserve the sweeping generalisations it tends to be given.


You're right, of course, about the parks.  There are some glorious areas around East and South Croydon.  It's just the Town Centre that has been damaged beyond repair. 

The last time I looked, the Council had given clearance for another bunch of skyscrapers and the irony is that the Town Hall (where the Council lives) is probably the only pretty thing in central Croydon


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2013)

Sirena said:


> You're right, of course, about the parks.  There are some glorious areas around East and South Croydon.  It's just the Town Centre that has been damaged beyond repair.
> 
> The last time I looked, the Council had given clearance for another bunch of skyscrapers and the irony is that the Town Hall (where the Council lives) is probably the only pretty thing in central Croydon



That's true (though the clocktower is not the main council building, that's the god awful place across the road). 
Closing down the clocktower, the cinema, the museum, and cafe (thank goodness they didn't manage a full shutdown of the library) is a shocking shame when they have just spent MILLIONS moving from a perfectly acceptable building into a brand new one built just for them across the road. The official reason? Now they will not waste tax payers money as waste time crossing the road when they have to talk to other departments. I assume they have not heard of phones or the internet? Even more shocking are the large amounts of empty office buildings with massive TO LET signs all over them right next door. 

Sorry, we don't have a million pounds to keep the library but we do have billions to build a new building for ourselves. Yes they had a shit building, but if you don't have any money to look after your children, you don't buy yourself a new house. 

I hate Croydon Council, they really do seem to just be there to make horrible business deals to big business building investments. There is always a massive public outcry, with crowds opposing the plans at official meetings, but somehow they always just plow ahead, they never listen to the residents.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 18, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That's true (though the clocktower is not the main council building, that's the god awful place across the road).
> I hate Croydon Council, they really do seem to just be there to make horrible business deals to big business building investments. There is always a massive public outcry, with crowds opposing the plans at official meetings, but somehow they always just plow ahead, they never listen to the residents.


Again, I would not blame Croydon for this, it is the same with all councils. They can't afford to fight the proposals, get bought off by a unit or two of affordable housing being built, get bought off by one or two "improvements" being made to the local area and getting lots of people into a small space generates a lot more council tax for no outlay.


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Dec 29, 2014)

..... So, where's ok to stay? (company credit card, £100 per night say, prefer beer to lager and no poncing about)

Company starts big project in January. Need to be there, well, Beddington, two or three nights a month.

Can't say I relish it, how can l make it positive?

Thanks


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 29, 2014)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/search/34103595/?q=croydon&o=relevance&c[title_only]=1


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 29, 2014)

Ice -well hello stranger!


----------



## wiskey (Dec 29, 2014)

ice-is-forming said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/search/34103595/?q=croydon&o=relevance&c[title_only]=1



was wondering where you were 

No idea about croydon


----------



## Callie (Dec 29, 2014)

If you need to get to Beddington West Croydon is closer and will have better transport links but East Croydon or South Croydon is probably preferable and has more places to stay. East Croydon has great transport links and South Croydon has loads of restaurants and some bars. 

Are you looking for hotels/b&bs?

Might be with looking on airbnb but im not sure there is a lot for croydon on there.

Where will you be heading in from and what will you be looking to do while you are here?


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2014)

*Several Croydon-tastic merged into one loveball


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2014)

Still not convinced that Croydon should qualify as 'London,' mind.


----------



## Callie (Dec 29, 2014)

Ahh well if we are having a general chat how about a current croydon roll call and an update to the thread as the stuff at the start is nearly 5 years old now!


Green dragon has gone downhill imo but The Oval Tavern is still good and is now run by the ex Green Dragon owner. I like all the pubs in that little area near East Croydon (The Porter and Sorter - Marstons, The Oval - indy, The Glamorgan - ?indy and The Builders Arms - Fullers).


----------



## Callie (Dec 29, 2014)

editor said:


> Still not convinced that Croydon should qualify as 'London,' mind.


  me neither, CROYDON FOR CITY STATUS, YEAH, WOO! ill settle for conurbation though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 29, 2014)

If I stay put in my current job (SW Londonish) then I really do need to move a  bit closer.  I am pissed off with the balls-aching commute from darkest berkshire, and could do with being a bit nearer mum-tat who is not getting any younger.

In terms of travel and affordability, Croydon seems a reasonable option.

In all other respects, blargh.

I'm not sure there's anything I can put into words, but I have never liked Croydon.  I regard it as the murky end of the 75 bus route and that's about it.

Can anyone persuade me Croydon is a good idea?


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Can anyone persuade me Croydon is a good idea?


Not me. I played a gig there a while ago and found the place SOUL DESTROYING.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 29, 2014)

Callie said:


> Ahh well if we are having a general chat how about a current croydon roll call and an update to the thread as the stuff at the start is nearly 5 years old now!
> 
> 
> Green dragon has gone downhill imo but The Oval Tavern is still good and is now run by the ex Green Dragon owner. I like all the pubs in that little area near East Croydon (The Porter and Sorter - Marstons, The Oval - indy, The Glamorgan - ?indy and The Builders Arms - Fullers).


Shame I never go to the pub in Croydon, as I live only a minute from all of these.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 29, 2014)

editor said:


> Not me. I played a gig there a while ago and found the place SOUL DESTROYING.



I don't think that's fair. Croydon is shit for gigs for lots of reasons, I am however fond of the area for lots of other reasons. Its a big place, many parts are shit, but there is a lot to love, not least the fact that it is the first place I lived in London in 20 years that I felt any real sense of community.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't think that's fair. Croydon is shit for gigs for lots of reasons, I am however fond of the area for lots of other reasons. Its a big place, many parts are shit, but there is a lot to love, not least the fact that it is the first place I lived in London in 20 years that I felt any real sense of community.


I can only report as I found the place!

I've been there a few times and always found the architecture bleak, the pubs awful, the gig scene just about non-existent and the general vibe horrible. It feels like a London version of Milton Keynes.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2014)

Callie said:


> Green dragon has gone downhill


We had their PA in the Albert!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 29, 2014)

editor said:


> I can only report as I found the place!
> 
> I've been there a few times and always found the architecture bleak, the pubs awful, the gig scene just about non-existent and the general vibe horrible. It feels like a London version of Milton Keynes.


The pubs Callie mentioned are pretty good but any live music I have seen in them has been rather embarrassing. The architecture varys. South Croydon is nothing like west Croydon. There are some great parks and woodlands. If you get out and head to the shopping centre and clubs then I can understand, it really can be depressing. The way they have laid out the roads and ignored the towns history has not done it any favours.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The pubs Callie mentioned are pretty good but any live music I have seen in them has been rather embarrassing. The architecture varys. South Croydon is nothing like west Croydon. There are some great parks and woodlands. If you get out and head to the shopping centre and clubs then I can understand, it really can be depressing. The way they have laid out the roads and ignored the towns history has not done it any favours.


I've no doubt that there is something good going on there somewhere, but I've yet to find it, and the architecture in the centre of town really doesn't do much to raise expectations.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 30, 2014)

editor said:


> I've no doubt that there is something good going on there somewhere, but I've yet to find it, and the architecture in the centre of town really doesn't do much to raise expectations.


I agree. If you only see the centre it truly does look shit.


----------



## xenon (Dec 30, 2014)

you People deserve Croydon. You created it. It's what you want. Deal with it.

Wankers. Croydon is shit though. The town centre anyway.


----------



## xenon (Dec 30, 2014)

Since when do we have to make sense.

Merry Christmas motherfuckers.


----------



## Callie (Dec 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Not me. I played a gig there a while ago and found the place SOUL DESTROYING.


Ooh where did you play?


----------



## Callie (Dec 30, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> If I stay put in my current job (SW Londonish) then I really do need to move a  bit closer.  I am pissed off with the balls-aching commute from darkest berkshire, and could do with being a bit nearer mum-tat who is not getting any younger.
> 
> In terms of travel and affordability, Croydon seems a reasonable option.
> 
> ...


What do you need to persuade you Tat? What are the things you think are bad about Croydon and what do you need to make a happy home? We have a wealth of knowledge here to help you!


----------



## boohoo (Dec 30, 2014)

Croydon is really growing on me. Glimmers of the older market town poke out here and there  - the museum is interesting and I'm looking forward to exploring the parks. I'd hate for everyone to come and move in and gentrify the place so let's keep telling everyone it's a shit hole.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 30, 2014)

Croydon used to have a thriving music and record shop scene. Like many places it got licensed pretty much out of existence over the last 20 odd years. 

It's never been bohemian and middle class enough for some so it gets hated on.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Croydon used to have a thriving music and record shop scene. Like many places it got licensed pretty much out of existence over the last 20 odd years.
> 
> It's never been bohemian and middle class enough for some so it gets hated on.


It's mainly the architecture that does it for me.


----------



## Callie (Dec 30, 2014)

embrace the architecture!


----------



## Dan U (Dec 30, 2014)

editor said:


> It's mainly the architecture that does it for me.


It certainly felt the rough end of the town planners back in 60s, no denying that.

Today they seem to be having a crack at the gleaming glass tower thing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 30, 2014)

editor said:


> It's mainly the architecture that does it for me.


Most of Croydon is low level suburban housing. Some grotty some not. The built up area of horrible office buildings and shopping centres by the flyover do not interest me. 

The impression you get from what you see by the stations and the main through roads and around the purly way would indeed put me off, and did for many years of house hunting.


----------



## Callie (Dec 30, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Today they seem to be having a crack at the gleaming glass tower thing.


disaster IMO and will just become dated and grim like the rest of it, especially the multicoloured giant mega tower at saffron square.

I do not understand the building of new office spaces when there are so many empty office buildings. Im sure there is a need for all the residential builds going on (not that any of them are affordable) but the office blocks are just stupid.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 30, 2014)

Callie said:


> disaster IMO and will just become dated and grim like the rest of it, especially the multicoloured giant mega tower at saffron square.
> 
> I do not understand the building of new office spaces when there are so many empty office buildings. Im sure there is a need for all the residential builds going on (not that any of them are affordable) but the office blocks are just stupid.



It's The Island that is the poster boy for foolish Croydon projects. 

They started building that when I lived on Lower Addiscombe Road over 5 years ago. Still going... 

I saw a TV show a while back about the London property market and investors in at a property show in Hong Kong were buying flats off plan at Saffron Square with the intention of selling them on before they were built at a profit. 

Madness. 

Re office buildings I assume developers have an eye on the Thameslink upgrade and the opening up of East Croydon station at the back with the new bridge. Plus Stuart Wingate at Gatwick is wooing very hard for support from Croydon businesses for a second runway. Chuck all that together and with relatively affordable rents and Croydon could potentially have a boom in relocations again. It's speculate though as you say.


----------



## Callie (Dec 30, 2014)

Dan U said:


> It's The Island that is the poster boy for foolish Croydon projects.
> 
> They started building that when I lived on Lower Addiscombe Road over 5 years ago. Still going...



well it did get zapped by lightning so even him upstairs isnt impressed. How the fuck they can charge £300K for a 2 bed flat thats actually a roundabout I do not know.


----------



## xenon (Dec 30, 2014)

editor said:


> It's mainly the architecture that does it for me.



That is just the town though. It is not somewhere I'd want to live, that bit. But shit though it is, I like the Lego Manhatten, dystopian scifi-ness of it.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2014)

xenon said:


> That is just the town though. It is not somewhere I'd want to live, that bit. But shit though it is, I like the Lego Manhatten, dystopian scifi-ness of it.


The thought of living in some satellite suburb of Croydon depresses me even more than the architecture in the centre of town!


----------



## xenon (Dec 30, 2014)

Well as others have said, it's a big burrough.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 30, 2014)

Callie said:


> disaster IMO and will just become dated and grim like the rest of it, especially the multicoloured giant mega tower at saffron square.
> 
> I do not understand the building of new office spaces when there are so many empty office buildings. Im sure there is a need for all the residential builds going on (not that any of them are affordable) but the office blocks are just stupid.


Yes, there are empty office blocks everywhere. Just across the road from where they built the new council building, a whole relatively new towerbock stands empty. They want a new shopping centre, yet the newest one right in the heart of town has stood more than half empty for years, with more shops closing and leaving all the time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 30, 2014)

Dan U said:


> It's The Island that is the poster boy for foolish Croydon projects.
> 
> They started building that when I lived on Lower Addiscombe Road over 5 years ago. Still going...
> 
> ...


They seemed to stop working on it for quite a long time, seems like they have had a recent spurt though. I think its been going on since I moved to croydon , which would now be something like 10 years!


----------



## Dan U (Dec 30, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes, there are empty office blocks everywhere. Just across the road from where they built the new council building, a whole relatively new towerbock stands empty. They want a new shopping centre, yet the newest one right in the heart of town has stood more than half empty for years, with more shops closing and leaving all the time.


Part of that is due to the interminable process to finally agree on a developer to move forward, it's been going on for years and years. 

Should change when Westfield and other developer finally get their claws in to it

See also the site next to East Croydon station, has been going to be a sports stadium and God knows what else over the years. Iirc Croydon couldn't agree on a developer for that either!


----------



## ffsear (Dec 30, 2014)

Callie said:


> I do not understand the building of new office spaces when there are so many empty office buildings.



To be fair you could say exactly the same about the City of London.	I'm sure someone knows what they are doing.


----------



## ffsear (Dec 30, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> If I stay put in my current job (SW Londonish) then I really do need to move a  bit closer.  I am pissed off with the balls-aching commute from darkest berkshire, and could do with being a bit nearer mum-tat who is not getting any younger.
> 
> In terms of travel and affordability, Croydon seems a reasonable option.
> 
> ...




I just moved to South Croydon and am very happy their having lived in Brixton for the last 10 years. Loved Brixton but was sick of renting.   As long as you are in walking distance to either East/West or South Croydon stations then is as good as living near a tube station IMO. I can actually get in to town much faster now then I could from Brixton hill.  Ok the Architecture ain't great,  but this is London, Not Venice.

As a South Lononder,  wanting to buy.  Croydon was the best option really.	I looked at places like Norbury, Hither Green, Ladywell etc etc...  When you look round those areas, croydon becomes a brighter prospect


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 30, 2014)

xenon said:


> Well as others have said, it's a big burrough.


Indeed.


Dan U said:


> Part of that is due to the interminable process to finally agree on a developer to move forward, it's been going on for years and years.
> 
> Should change when Westfield and other developer finally get their claws in to it
> 
> See also the site next to East Croydon station, has been going to be a sports stadium and God knows what else over the years. Iirc Croydon couldn't agree on a developer for that either!


They kept trying to put through stupid bids that campaigners always blocked. There was overwhelming hatred for the new tower but they put it through anyway. Shops want more business, and the developers agreed to update the stations understructure. I'm not sure how providing easyer access to the platforms 
is going to make them less crowded.


----------



## Callie (Dec 30, 2014)

I often use the 'back' entrance/exit these days from East Croydon. Its much better for me getting back to West Croydon and I would imagine it helps clear the platforms a bit as you dont get the stampede up to the front. Never there at peaks times though so it probably doesnt help much then.


----------



## Callie (Dec 31, 2014)

There is a survey from the council going on at the moment for people to comment on the cultural side of Croydon life so if anyone can be arsed it might be worth a minute of your time. I mentioned the lack/under use of live music in Croydon and the fact that we have lots of potential but not much to my interest going on.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/ambitiousforculture


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2015)

I took a camera out on my jog around Croydon. I don't think it looks too bad. I run past some shit bits sometimes too, but in general the shit bits are by the busy roads.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2015)

I like my street for the most part, and I am only 5 or ten minutes from the ugly hub station area.












As you walk down to the station it gets a little more industrial.




But it's not hideous.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2015)

The side streets are generally quite decent. 








Near the tram there is the addiscombe railway park. Quite nice if you would rather avoid walking up the busy main road through addiscombe.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2015)

It used to be a railway . . . well dur. 




Useful for a quiet 
jog to ashburton park.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2015)

And Brixton isn't the only one with a windmill.













Me doing some communityish stuff. . . 








. . . and finally. . . about 15 minutes walk from the station, a rather nice place for a picnic. 













This has been a public information announcement on behalf of the Croydon tourist board.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 2, 2015)

Mrs U went to a soft play with our lad today in Addiscombe 

Got a thumbs up


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2015)

Dan U said:


> Mrs U went to a soft play with our lad today in Addiscombe
> 
> Got a thumbs up


That small one with a cafe right opposite the co-op? I used to go a lot when my daughter was younger. Became a sort of community hub. 
Some of the addiscome cafes can be good. PMT was good but closed and has become the tram stop, but pretty much looks like it's just more of the same, though i have not been in since the change. 
The addiscombe fishmongers is brilliant. The butchers is good too, but that's not my thing. 
The local grocers is a little pricey for me, but does seem to deal in locally grown produce, a lot from the allotments over at Lloyd park apparently. 
I prefer the market in town, which is always very reasonably priced.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 2, 2015)

Callie said:


> What do you need to persuade you Tat? What are the things you think are bad about Croydon and what do you need to make a happy home? We have a wealth of knowledge here to help you!





dunno really.

i don't need that much in the way of excitement (i live somewhere obscure near wokingham at the moment)

as i said, i can't quite put in to words what it is about croydon makes me  



boohoo said:


> I'd hate for everyone to come and move in and gentrify the place



not sure my moving there would contribute to gentrification





ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> This has been a public information announcement on behalf of the Croydon tourist board.





I guess I need to spend a saturday or two meandering round croydon.  i've not seen much of it other than main roads and the town centre


----------



## Dan U (Jan 2, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That small one with a cafe right opposite the co-op? I used to go a lot when my daughter was younger. Became a sort of community hub.
> Some of the addiscome cafes can be good. PMT was good but closed and has become the tram stop, but pretty much looks like it's just more of the same, though i have not been in since the change.
> The addiscombe fishmongers is brilliant. The butchers is good too, but that's not my thing.
> The local grocers is a little pricey for me, but does seem to deal in locally grown produce, a lot from the allotments over at Lloyd park apparently.
> I prefer the market in town, which is always very reasonably priced.


Yeah I guess so, can't see their being two on that shops bit. 

Used to go to the fishmongers and greengrocers regularly when I loved on Lower Addiscombe Road. 

Ok set of shops that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> dunno really.
> 
> i don't need that much in the way of excitement (i live somewhere obscure near wokingham at the moment)
> 
> ...


I lived in Croydon for about four years before I started finding all the interesting things that were on my doorstep. The railway park is not that amazing, but I lived right next to it for years and had no idea it was there.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2015)

Dan U said:


> Yeah I guess so, can't see their being two on that shops bit.
> 
> Used to go to the fishmongers and greengrocers regularly when I loved on Lower Addiscombe Road.
> 
> Ok set of shops that.


What a bump that fishmonger at prawn brokers is, but his wares are of great quality. Fish mongers should not smell of fish. Fishy smells come from fish that are not fresh. We reguarly eat sashimi we slice up from prawn brokers.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks ATOMIC SUPLEX  for the lovely  photos. I plan to visit Shirley Windmill when it's open. I think Croydon and it's suburbs are interesting - lots of new things to discover.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Thanks ATOMIC SUPLEX  for the lovely  photos. I plan to visit Shirley Windmill when it's open. I think Croydon and it's suburbs are interesting - lots of new things to discover.



My daughter looked bored stiff throughout the tour, but later talked quite excitedly about it. Also, tea and cakes, it was very nice.

Croydon has an interesting history, and has basicly been shat all over by the dreadful town planning, and massive roads cutting right through it at every opportunity. Its pedestrian hell in places.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 2, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My daughter looked bored stiff throughout the tour, but later talked quite excitedly about it. Also, tea and cakes, it was very nice.



My daughter is nearly three so she will probably just tell me that "I DON'T LIKE IT" and then throw a tantrum!  Gone are the days of dragging her around things we like.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 2, 2015)

Might need a summer Croydon park picnic -


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2015)

boohoo said:


> My daughter is nearly three so she will probably just tell me that "I DON'T LIKE IT" and then throw a tantrum!  Gone are the days of dragging her around things we like.



My daughter is seven, it was her idea to go. There is still hope.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 3, 2015)

thornton heath here. it does have its problems. the fly tipping, imo, is NUMBER 1, crack the general cleanliness of the place and it'll be 3x more attractive. dirty scum from out of the borough unload their shit here, it seems. I like it though. There's a strong community feel and, shock horror, the place is full of normal families raising kids - all due to the fact that decent, roomy houses can be bought relatively cheeply. south norwood lakes, grange park, the blue and orange cafe, sainsburys and tescos, swimming pool, croydon down the road, pound shop, a busy high street, it has far more going for it than people give it credit. racists everywhere hate it, which is another plus - it keeps them away.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 3, 2015)

25 minute drive and i am out into the countryside. was at happy valley yesterday, lovely spot. beyond that the wilds of catherham, etc.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 3, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> And Brixton isn't the only one with a windmill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice stuff. i't's only going to get better, too, as more interesting and creative people are pushed out of the centre of london by ridiculous prices and souless richmans' ghettos.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Shhhhhhh BigMoaner  They'll all start coming out this way, gentrifying the place. 

I really like Grange wood Park. But also really like South Norwood Lake.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Shhhhhhh BigMoaner  They'll all start coming out this way, gentrifying the place.
> 
> I really like Grange wood Park. But also really like South Norwood Lake.



I fished South Norwood lake about twenty times this summer, all in teh evening after work. Get home, get rods, ten minutes later  I am watching flocks of birds flying over the mill pond-like lake, rods cast out, little radio on and a cup of valerian tea on the go! never catch anything though! One evening, just when I was thinking the lake was 100% devoid of all fish life, all of a sudden about four 1/2 meter long carp leapt out of the shallows by the island. incredible sight! Normally have lake to myself. If you see a bloke fishing there in the evenings next summer, it'll be me.


----------



## Onket (Jan 4, 2015)

I worked next to Thornton Heath Pond about 15 years ago and guess what my old office block was turned into a few years back?!


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2015)

Onket said:


> I worked next to Thornton Heath Pond about 15 years ago and guess what my old office block was turned into a few years back?!



Chicken shop? Nail Shop? Tesco Metro? Money Transfer? Seriously, no idea?

Has everyone seen what they've done to the pond that isn't a pond? They've finally, after about 20 years, cut the the undergrowth down!!!!!!!?? I almost swerved into a wall when I saw it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2015)

i still maintain that a massive factor in brixton's recent gentrification is urban75! fact!


----------



## boohoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Photo from South Norwood Lakes -tree eats sign


----------



## Onket (Jan 4, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Chicken shop? Nail Shop? Tesco Metro? Money Transfer? Seriously, no idea?
> 
> Has everyone seen what they've done to the pond that isn't a pond? They've finally, after about 20 years, cut the the undergrowth down!!!!!!!?? I almost swerved into a wall when I saw it.


Flats.

F. L. A. T. S.

The onward charge of gentrification is truly relentless.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2015)

Onket said:


> Flats.
> 
> F. L. A. T. S.
> 
> The onward charge of gentrification is truly relentless.


i have not seen a cupcake in 25 years in Tho Heath proper, if it's any comfort.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2015)

although i did see a man, under thirty, with a beard, getting his tires done on the corner of thirsk road. apart from that, zero gentrification.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Onket said:


> I worked next to Thornton Heath Pond about 15 years ago and guess what my old office block was turned into a few years back?!


They got a greggs in Thornton Heath Pond.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2015)

boohoo said:


> They got a greggs in Thornton Heath Pond.


and it's a sit-down greggs.


----------



## Onket (Jan 4, 2015)

All the best ones are.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2015)

Onket said:


> All the best ones are.


when i first saw one 8 years ago, i grabbed my wife by the arm and just told her to look at it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 4, 2015)

There was or is a cupcake shop on the south Croydon restaurant road. Beware.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> There was or is a cupcake shop on the south Croydon restaurant road. Beware.


sickening.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey Atomic, thanks for the pics, made me all nostalgic. Used to love LLoyd Park and Shirley ( Addington ) Hills as a kid 
Croydon certainly has much going for it in terms of shopping, transport, housing and entertainment BUT could I go back; doubt it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 26, 2015)

boohoo said:


> View attachment 65941
> 
> Photo from South Norwood Lakes -tree eats sign


Where is this? My latest jogging spot is south norwood country park, is it near? I assume it can't be the the small lake into the park.


----------



## Callie (Jan 26, 2015)

its not in South Norwood Country Park. South Norwood Lake is further up. Its on the 410 bus route....  you need to be beyond the Norwood rail lines (up past the junction) on the way to CP. Im not very good at directions! Look up Auckland Road South Norwood


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 26, 2015)

Callie said:


> its not in South Norwood Country Park. South Norwood Lake is further up. Its on the 410 bus route....  you need to be beyond the Norwood rail lines (up past the junction) on the way to CP. Im not very good at directions! Look up Auckland Road South Norwood


Ah cool, thanks, now I have a jogging mission for tomorrow.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2015)

South norwood lake was a major disappointment.


----------



## Callie (Jan 28, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> South norwood lake was a major disappointment.



What makes a good jog? I had a little walking route Railway Park -> Ashburton Park -> Escourt Road -> South Norwood Country Park -> Long Lane Woods -> Ashburton Playing Fields -> ?Glenthorne Avenue -> Bingham Road -> Ashburton Rd then along the alleyway to Canning Road.

Not amazingly scenic but a decent stroll in a circle. Havent found a nice circular walk from where I live these days yet.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 28, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> South norwood lake was a major disappointment.


 I like the lake!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2015)

boohoo said:


> I like the lake!


I guess it is ok, but it's quite a long jog up some shitty looking roads (not that I really mind that) and then just a small lake with a concrete path around it.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 28, 2015)

For a good jog, i would suggest Lloyd Park if you want things flattish and cleanish. For a better jog, bit hilly, muddy right now Addington/Shirley hills would be great. Never sure what to call them!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2015)

Callie said:


> What makes a good jog? I had a little walking route Railway Park -> Ashburton Park -> Escourt Road -> South Norwood Country Park -> Long Lane Woods -> Ashburton Playing Fields -> ?Glenthorne Avenue -> Bingham Road -> Ashburton Rd then along the alleyway to Canning Road.
> 
> Not amazingly scenic but a decent stroll in a circle. Havent found a nice circular walk from where I live these days yet.


Probably the same things that make a good walk. 
Personally I like to explore a bit, be on my own a bit, and have a fairly nice view. 
At the moment I am sort of doing the railway park to Ashburton park then on to south norwood country park do a loop or so of that and back the opposite side of ashburton and through addiscome. Just a loop of Lloyd park can be interestingish, as there are flats, woods, exercise thingys. Sometimes a run though addiscombe up to the windmill, there is a little wood there to potter around, then down oaks road, coombe wood, lloyd park and home. 
Sometimes I just give myself locations to run to just to figure out the lay of the land. Sometimes I just run until I get lost and then try and find my way home (a different way from where I have come). 
What I have generally discovered is that nothing is as far away as it seems. I wish I had been more like this when I first moved to london. I remember living 15 minutes walk from Vauxhall tube and getting a bus, then a tube from there to Waterloo. 
What an idiot.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2015)

hash tag said:


> For a good jog, i would suggest Lloyd Park if you want things flattish and cleanish. !



What I like about Lloyd park is that you can do a flat run or take to the hills or run though rough land or though crazy woodland style paths. There is a nice hill that you can see all around from, and nobody is ever around. It's nice to get there and just take a little break. Especially when it is cold but your running has given you a warm coat and the endorphins kick in making you feel like a superhero surveying your patch.


----------



## xenon (Jan 28, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I guess it is ok, but it's quite a long jog up some shitty looking roads (not that I really mind that) and then just a small lake with a concrete path around it.


There is a bit off to the side with some obstacle course things in it. Wooden beams to walk along that sort of thing and blackberries to pick at least there was last time I went in the early 90s.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 28, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I guess it is ok, but it's quite a long jog up some shitty looking roads (not that I really mind that) and then just a small lake with a concrete path around it.



You could have gone up the hill along Auckland road then cut into Beaulieu Heights to get to the top of South Norwood Hill

Which roads did you take?


----------



## boohoo (Jan 28, 2015)

maybe I need to make a jogging podcast of local history to make the route more interesting


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2015)

xenon said:


> There is a bit off to the side with some obstacle course things in it. Wooden beams to walk along that sort of thing and blackberries to pick at least there was last time I went in the early 90s.


Yeah I looked at that but it was only a  five minute jog so I thought I would save it for another time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2015)

boohoo said:


> You could have gone up the hill along Auckland road then cut into Beaulieu Heights to get to the top of South Norwood Hill
> 
> Which roads did you take?



Railway park, ashburton park, portland road, Lancaster road, Auckland road.
Yes I should have checked that out, but I don't take maps or back up plans.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 28, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Railway park, ashburton park, portland road, Lancaster road, Auckland road.
> Yes I should have checked that out, but I don't take maps or back up plans.



Create a back street route! How long are your routes?


----------



## boohoo (Jan 28, 2015)

There are some nice large Victorian houses in Lancaster Road - a real symbol of the reclusive middle classes of that period. According to local historian John Coulter, this development was a fairly successful piece of speculative development.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Create a back street route! How long are your routes?


I don't really have planed routes and I can't remember long lists of backstreets. Lately I do about an hour to an hour and a half in the morning.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 28, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX That's a lot of jogging. I tried jogging once but I kept wishing I had my camera with me to take pictures of buildings. I did plan a route but was bored of it by the third time I ran it.


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2015)

You jog non-stop for an hour and a half?!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 29, 2015)

Onket said:


> You jog non-stop for an hour and a half?!


Yes, its not sprinting. I've only really been doing that this week though because I'm not working. Plus its been fun exploring. Generally I'll only do 30 - 45 minutes.


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2015)

Fair play to you. 

I sometimes have to run to catch the train and I reckon I can do 2 or 3 mins max.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 29, 2015)

Onket said:


> Fair play to you.
> 
> I sometimes have to run to catch the train and I reckon I can do 2 or 3 mins max.


I do remember thinking it great that I could run non stop to waitrose (5 minutes maybe), but honestly it only takes a very short time to build yourself up to jogging as far as you want. I am certainly not the poster boy for fitness. I don't think it has lost me any substantual weight or changed my physique, but I do have more energy and feel better in general.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 29, 2015)

I was discussing fitness and stamina with a young smoker at work earlier. Its amazing how quickly your fitness levels increase with a little regular exercise, she agreed. I used to jog round the streets and after a lay if for quite a while, i am now going to a gym. I managed a straight 45 minute run in there yesterday, my longest ever in there and without assistance. I did not touch the sabutamol before, during or after and feeling very smug with myself


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 3, 2015)

matthews yard has gone into administration.

(i drove around broad green the other day and by GOD the level of fly tipped filth in that part of town is truly worrying. i don't like the word but it really has stared to look like a slum. i concluded that i had not seen a filthier place in the whole of the UK. very sad. who does it? why? why that particular area?? hopefully west field will give the place new life...and hope. it makes thornton heath look like an immaculate heaven!)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 14, 2015)

I am really enjoying south norwood country park at the moment. Suddenly it seems too small. Usually I like to vary my running but I have settled into a routine and so far have three regular 'good mornings' to say to people (and I hate all that shit usually). 

I stopped doing weekend running last year but even found myself getting up this morning for a muddy run.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 14, 2015)

croydon residents - please, please, please fill this in. it could help horrible landlords turning areas and homes into scruffy hell holes:

https://www.croydon.gov.uk/housing/privatehousing/selective-licensing


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 15, 2015)

don't think there's a 'croydon history' thread - got alerted to this collection on flickr via tweeter today - mostly croydon town centre, 1970s onward


----------



## Callie (Feb 15, 2015)

So, have you joined us now Puddy_Tat?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 15, 2015)

Callie said:


> So, have you joined us now Puddy_Tat?



in a word, no.

what with other commitments outside work, i'm not going to have time to think about selling the current place until mid may, so no point in giving moving much further thought at the moment.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 17, 2015)

visisted Park Hill Park in central croydon on Sunday. lovely place, great views across croydon. looks like a small american city!


----------



## Dan U (Feb 17, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> visisted Park Hill Park in central croydon on Sunday. lovely place, great views across croydon. looks like a small american city!


Decent Park that. Used to be a post rave favourite on the way home through East Croydon


----------



## Maggot (Feb 19, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> don't think there's a 'croydon history' thread - got alerted to this collection on flickr via tweeter today - mostly croydon town centre, 1970s onward


There's a bygone Croydon page on Facebook, with loads of old photos and memories. https://www.facebook.com/BygoneCroydon?fref=ts


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 20, 2015)

the labour party have done a great deal in getting the place looking cleaner. really great to see the work they are doing. just about to hand out 125,000 wheelie bins. each house gets a second one instead of them ridiculous small tubs that leave the contents open to the wind when the lid falls off. 

i urge all of your croydonians to vote labour locally, it really is important to the borough and the tories neglected it for years. it's got some serious deprivation in areas and cannot just be left alone


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 20, 2015)

The recycling boxes?
I personally have no problem with mine, but I see people packing them wrong, and with the wrong things. My lids clip on, (though actual lid theft has been a problem recently). There seems to be a widespread lack of education, but i have no idea how to broach this. 
I certainly don't need another wheelie bin, I have a small one, but after recycling it only gets a small bag every two weeks.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 20, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The recycling boxes?
> I personally have no problem with mine, but I see people packing them wrong, and with the wrong things. My lids clip on, (though actual lid theft has been a problem recently). There seems to be a widespread lack of education, but i have no idea how to broach this.
> I certainly don't need another wheelie bin, I have a small one, but after recycling it only gets a small bag every two weeks.


i think you can exempt yourself.

something needs to be done, especially in the north of the borough that are heavily populated (10+ to a house, etc). broad green, i really hate to say, is looking like a slum. more space to dispose of rubbish can't be a bad thing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 20, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> i think you can exempt yourself.
> 
> something needs to be done, especially in the north of the borough that are heavily populated (10+ to a house, etc). broad green, i really hate to say, is looking like a slum. more space to dispose of rubbish can't be a bad thing.


I'm not saying its not a problem. I'm only saying that what I see around my way i find disappointing. Wheelie bins overflowing with plastic bottles, and empty recycle bins. Blue bins full of green bin stuff (and they wonder why it is not taken away, so stuff it in their wheelie bin instead).


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 20, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> South norwood lake was a major disappointment.


I guess it depends what you want from a park/lake. It is just round the corner from where my daughter lives, so I go there a lot. 

On Sundays, there is sailing on the lake, which is glorious to watch, particularly on a sunny day. There is fishing, if you are into that sort of thing, and in season. There are loads of water birds, including guillemots and herons, as well as coots, moorhen, geese and different varieties of ducks, and you often see young birds and families.   There is a little cabin selling tea and cakes and chips. There is a playpark which is pretty run down, but there is a local group working with the council to get it renovated. There is a cricket pitch which often has kids playing various ball games on it as well as, occasionally, cricket. There is a day centre building, which also runs children's activities and a baby clinic.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 20, 2015)

The centre of the borough of Croydon, around East Croydon and West Croydon stations, is horrible, for many reasons, but, as others on this thread have said, this is only a small part of Croydon itself, which is one of the biggest London boroughs. 

A fact about Croydon which seems to have been overlooked on this thread is that it has the site of the first passenger airport in the world, so that Croydon became prosperous in the 1920s and 30s, and lots of businesses moved there. This is also why there is a lot of 1930s housing in Croydon. I live in a 1930s house, and so does my daughter and her family. The airport also started running commercial flights, and was seen by the Germans as a significant target, so Croydon was bombed relentlessly during the second world war, and lots of it was destroyed. 

After the war, particularly during the 50s and 60s, there doesn't appear to have been any strategy about rebuilding Croydon, or planning controls, and that was, I believe, what led to the foulness which is central Croydon now.  There are lovely little pubs and houses which survived the bombing overshadowed by horrible skyscrapers, flyovers and multistory carparks!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 20, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> matthews yard has gone into administration.


I thought that they had avoided administration?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 20, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> don't think there's a 'croydon history' thread - got alerted to this collection on flickr via tweeter today - mostly croydon town centre, 1970s onward


There is a facebook group called "bygone croydon", which may well use the same photos, but which I find fascinating.

ETA - oops - I note that this was referred to above. I missed a few posts before I started posting. Sorry.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 20, 2015)

On Sundays, there is sailing on the lake, which is glorious to watch, particularly on a sunny day. There is fishing, if you are into that sort of thing, and in season. There are loads of water birds, including guillemots and herons, as well as coots, moorhen, geese and different varieties of ducks, and you often see young birds and families.   There is a little cabin selling tea and cakes and chips. There is a playpark which is pretty run down, but there is a local group working with the council to get it renovated. There is a cricket pitch which often has kids playing various ball games on it as well as, occasionally, cricket. There is a day centre building, which also runs children's activities and a baby clinic.[/QUOTE]

the amount of hours i have spent fishing on glorious summer evenings on that lake! watching the flocks of birds and the carp leaping! it's a very, very tough lake to fish, though, with only a few swimming about (but they are big, grow up to 40lb). 

it's the best thing about that area...i like the little hut as welll that sells cheap-o but tasty food.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 20, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> On Sundays, there is sailing on the lake, which is glorious to watch, particularly on a sunny day. There is fishing, if you are into that sort of thing, and in season. There are loads of water birds, including guillemots and herons, as well as coots, moorhen, geese and different varieties of ducks, and you often see young birds and families.   There is a little cabin selling tea and cakes and chips. There is a playpark which is pretty run down, but there is a local group working with the council to get it renovated. There is a cricket pitch which often has kids playing various ball games on it as well as, occasionally, cricket. There is a day centre building, which also runs children's activities and a baby clinic.
> 
> the amount of hours i have spent fishing on glorious summer evenings on that lake! watching the flocks of birds and the carp leaping! it's a very, very tough lake to fish, though, with only a few swimming about (but they are big, grow up to 40lb).
> 
> it's the best thing about that area...i like the little hut as welll that sells cheap-o but tasty food.


Fishing by humans is probably not assisted by the number of birds who are also fishing that lake


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 20, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> The centre of the borough of Croydon, around East Croydon and West Croydon stations, is horrible, for many reasons, but, as others on this thread have said, this is only a small part of Croydon itself, which is one of the biggest London boroughs.
> 
> A fact about Croydon which seems to have been overlooked on this thread is that it has the site of the first passenger airport in the world, so that Croydon became prosperous in the 1920s and 30s, and lots of businesses moved there. This is also why there is a lot of 1930s housing in Croydon. I live in a 1930s house, and so does my daughter and her family. The airport also started running commercial flights, and was seen by the Germans as a significant target, so Croydon was bombed relentlessly during the second world war, and lots of it was destroyed.
> 
> After the war, particularly during the 50s and 60s, there doesn't appear to have been any strategy about rebuilding Croydon, or planning controls, and that was, I believe, what led to the foulness which is central Croydon now.  There are lovely little pubs and houses which survived the bombing overshadowed by horrible skyscrapers, flyovers and multistory carparks!



I made a TV show ( how london was built - airports) which incorporated some stuff about Croydon airport (obviously). I think they are currently replaying the series on london live. I would love to see it again.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 20, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> A fact about Croydon which seems to have been overlooked on this thread is that it has the site of the first passenger airport in the world, so that Croydon became prosperous in the 1920s and 30s, and lots of businesses moved there. This is also why there is a lot of 1930s housing in Croydon. I live in a 1930s house, and so does my daughter and her family. The airport also started running commercial flights, and was seen by the Germans as a significant target, so Croydon was bombed relentlessly during the second world war, and lots of it was destroyed.



I recommend going to Croydon Airport visitor centre, which is open the first Sunday of the month. It's in the old airport building and run by volunteers, mainly old men in blazers who probably flew from there. There is lots of interesting stuff and things to keep the kids amused such as clothes to dress up in and a flight simulator.

http://www.croydonairport.org.uk/Visitor-Centre


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 20, 2015)

Maggot said:


> I recommend going to Croydon Airport visitor centre, which is open the first Sunday of the month. It's in the old airport building and run by volunteers, mainly old men in blazers who probably flew from there. There is lots of interesting stuff and things to keep the kids amused such as clothes to dress up in and a flight simulator.
> 
> http://www.croydonairport.org.uk/Visitor-Centre


I agree - I've been a few times, and found it fascinating.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 23, 2015)

someone's graffitied all over the graffiti art works (!) that were done on george street.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 23, 2015)

I remember seeing in the airport visitor centre scales..in the earlier days of flight, passengers, as well as luggage, were weighed 
Did you see the radio bit? All the old chaps in there doing their air traffic control bit


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 23, 2015)

I think they have the scales in the hall downstairs.


----------



## Callie (Feb 23, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> someone's graffitied all over the graffiti art works (!) that were done on george street.



Im not sure anyone can moan about graffiti over graffiti  but I guess in this case its street _art _rather than graffiti. I think I would feel sadder about it being ruined if the street art artists had strong local inks or the artworks were relevant to the area/businesses. I havent actually been along St Georges walk for ages so hadnt seen the work that was done.

Its easy to dismiss taggers but I wonder if they could/would produce interesting pieces given the time, space, resources and funding to do it?


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 17, 2015)

licensing scheme for landlords was approved last night. could see an end to over crowding in houses, filth in front gardens, etc. good for the borough.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 29, 2015)

thornton heath is getting a 3 million make over. trees, new bins, some gardens, park tidy up...about time, after years of neglect.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 20, 2015)

christ almighty there's some cunts about

http://www.croydonadvertiser.co.uk/...ttack-leaves/story-26360515-detail/story.html


----------



## hash tag (Apr 20, 2015)

It is horrible, but croydon shouldnt take it personally as something like that could have happened in any number of places.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 20, 2015)

hash tag said:


> It is horrible, but croydon shouldnt take it personally as something like that could have happened in any number of places.


True, but it happened at the end of my road, so makes me feel a bit nervous.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 20, 2015)

Not a great feeling when you wave your kids away at the front door.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 21, 2015)

if you know these people, grass them up!

http://www.croydonadvertiser.co.uk/...dumping-bags/story-26360587-detail/story.html


----------



## hash tag (Apr 21, 2015)

Just before i moved into where i now live in wandsworth, there was a murder a couple of hundred yards away from my gates, its not nice, its not right but it happens


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 21, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Just before i moved into where i now live in wandsworth, there was a murder a couple of hundred yards away from my gates, its not nice, its not right but it happens


no, but when you're sending 12 year old kids out into the world alone on the streets of london, trust me these stories get to you


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 21, 2015)

but there's not anything really that can be done but grin and bare it. people murder each other, it's just the way of the world sadly


----------



## BigMoaner (May 3, 2015)

prince george in thornton heath now sells nice cake and coffee.

the hills over at crooham in croydon are beautiful, as is grangewood park on a windy day like today.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 3, 2015)

the new IBS (sic) bakery in Selhurst is excellent too, lovely baked bread and cakes.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 3, 2015)

best selection of cakes in the borough. good coffee too. thornton heath, near station.


----------



## Dan U (May 3, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> prince george in thornton heath now sells nice cake and coffee.
> 
> the hills over at crooham in croydon are beautiful, as is grangewood park on a windy day like today.


Croham. My mum lives right near them

If you are up that way, there is a great cafe in this lovely little Park just past the Beefeater near lloyds Park going up towards gravel hill 

http://www.coachhousecafecroydon.co.uk/

Recommended, as is the little Park it is in.


----------



## Callie (May 3, 2015)

Lots of lovely little birds in the pine trees at coombe woods. Tis lovely there


----------



## BigMoaner (May 3, 2015)

we'll def have a look at that dan


----------



## BigMoaner (May 4, 2015)

Utopia said:


> I don't feel the need to hype up Hackney, if you lived here you'd know how its simply one of the best places in London to live, well it is for me and my lifestyle anyway.
> 
> Croydon (or Little Britain as we commonly refer to it) is rubbish, violent and a cultural vaccum and anyone that says different is either dillusional, an utter chav or is easily impressed.


what a fucking bell piece.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 4, 2015)

anywehre good in croydon for african dishes?


----------



## boohoo (May 4, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> what a fucking bell piece.


 
quite.

Utopia Hackney is marvellous - totally miss the place - but Croydon is full of interest too. Lots of greenery and interesting places. Let's not encourage negative stereotypes of London's varied area.


----------



## boohoo (May 4, 2015)

BigMoaner  Love Grangewood Park. I will check out that coffee shop next time I'm down in the Heath.


----------



## sim667 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## hash tag (May 4, 2015)

I was working with the geezer from fornton eath earlier, who was saying gentrification is a good thing. He notes that a sainsburys local has replaced londis.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 4, 2015)

there is no gentfrification in fort neef. a few more middle class families moving in, but apart from that zilch.

i prefer it that way, tbh. it is a community blessed with cheap housing, not some play ground for home county youngsters to swan around in before fing off to said home counties again.


----------



## xenon (May 4, 2015)

Not been to Grangewood park since I was a kid. Glad to hear it's still nice. Apart from the dog turds, it always seemed well tended. Flower beds, neat lawns and working swings 'n slides.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 9, 2015)

i really have to mention the YBR turkish bakery again in thornton heath. the cakes are brilliant and the turkish pastry type things are too. it makes cakes professionally, but is a cafe in the main with cakes, pastry, breads etc freshly cooked on site. always busy.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 9, 2015)

xenon said:


> Not been to Grangewood park since I was a kid. Glad to hear it's still nice. Apart from the dog turds, it always seemed well tended. Flower beds, neat lawns and working swings 'n slides.


Grangewood Park has been saved by a group of local bods who call themselves Friends of Grangewood Park. 

http://www.grangewood.btik.com/

They have organised events, funded by the council, like tree planting and bulb planting, and they have campaigned, successfully, for the play equipment to be fixed. And they have run carols in the park by candlelight.  Oh, and they have a picnic in the park once a year in the summer, which is wonderful.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 9, 2015)

grangewood park is at the top of our road, off there once we've got this house tidy! it's nice for a stroll with kid.


----------



## Maggot (May 9, 2015)

Dan U said:


> Croham. My mum lives right near them
> 
> If you are up that way, there is a great cafe in this lovely little Park just past the Beefeater near lloyds Park going up towards gravel hill
> 
> ...


 It's not cheap, but the food is great. Definitely recommended. 

Nearby there are some lovely gardens near there off Ballards Way, I think they're called Heathfield.


----------



## boohoo (May 9, 2015)

Went to Lloyds Park today - great playground - we had an ace time. The beautiful old tree sitting on its own looks like its dying though. It has been badly burnt and the leaves aren't looking too healthy. I will post some photos.

I had another nose around Croydon - love it - some good shops and the old areas of the town are interesting. I can't help but associate the word Croydon with something modern and dull but it is far from that.


----------



## xenon (May 9, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> i really have to mention the YBR turkish bakery again in thornton heath. the cakes are brilliant and the turkish pastry type things are too. it makes cakes professionally, but is a cafe in the main with cakes, pastry, breads etc freshly cooked on site. always busy.



What road's that on? I'm in Thornton Heath once a month or so, my dad still lives there.

Aha, Brigstock Rd, near the train station.
http://www.ybrcake.com/


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 9, 2015)

Yeah, I like Lloyd Park. I've had a few picnics there as well, with my grand niece and, more latterly, my grandson.


----------



## oryx (May 10, 2015)

Maggot said:


> there are some lovely gardens near there off Ballards Way, I think they're called Heathfield.



I believe Heathfield was bequeathed to the Council by a local wealthy family and the old house was used as a staff training centre when I worked for them about ten years ago. I got to do a couple of days' training on really hot days and it was absolutely beautiful round there. Made 'Advanced Word' and 'Intermediate Excel' a bit more interesting when you got to look out over the countryside during the breaks.


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2015)

im surprised torys won in croydon - do they always?

eta: croydon central and croydon south....south makes more sense i guess, but still...


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 10, 2015)

ska invita said:


> im surprised torys won in croydon - do they always?
> 
> eta: croydon central and croydon south....south makes more sense i guess, but still...


It was very close in Croydon Central.  Very close. Depressingly so.  Just a few hundred more, and we would have made it. And the Labour candidate got more than 22 thousand votes - lots more than some MPs who were elected. 

Croydon North is a Labour stronghold and Croydon South is a Tory stronghold. Central is a mixture of the two, so is marginal. 

Bastard Tories.


----------



## Maggot (May 10, 2015)

ska invita said:


> im surprised torys won in croydon - do they always?
> 
> eta: croydon central and croydon south....south makes more sense i guess, but still...


The Tories won Central by just 165 votes from Labour. I work in that constituency and saw how hard the Labour party were working to win the seat, pounding the streets, leafleting, canvassing, getting people out to vote etc. It is heartbreaking to see them lose by such a small amount.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2015)

the tories have treated north croydon with utter neglect for years and i wish a plague on all their houses because of it.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2015)

the labour party is great in croydon. lots of people in the party care.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2015)

i say that and i am not particularly left wing either


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 10, 2015)

Maggot said:


> The Tories won Central by just 165 votes from Labour. I work in that constituency and saw how hard the Labour party were working to win the seat, pounding the streets, leafleting, canvassing, getting people out to vote etc. It is heartbreaking to see them lose by such a small amount.


Yeah, I live in that constituency, too, and it is frustrating how close they got to winning. 

I repeat - bastard Tories.


----------



## Dan U (May 10, 2015)

The Glamorgan on Cherry Orchard Road is becoming a Tesco 

Shite. Decent pub that


----------



## Callie (May 10, 2015)

a fucking tesco?  another pub going and another bloody supermarket arriving. this makes me very sad. there are no pubs near me really but there used to be. now just empty husks or flats in their place. 

why cant it just be a pub. or a bakers, id take a proper bakers too!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 10, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yeah, I live in that constituency, too, and it is frustrating how close they got to winning.
> 
> I repeat - bastard Tories.


and yet people who live round there are hardly tory central when you walk those streets round cherry orchard road!!! ???


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 10, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> and yet people who live round there are hardly tory central when you walk those streets round cherry orchard road!!! ???



The ward where I live is staunchly Labour, and has been for a long time. I am not sure exactly where the Bastard Tories are. Perhaps towards the South of the constituency, where it gets close to the Bastard Tory consituency?

Don't forget how close the vote was. Sarah Jones, the losing Labour candidate, got more votes than lots of MPs in other parts of the country who were elected!

I suppose, looking for the silver lining, it is good to know that there are more than 22,000 people in Croydon Central who wanted her as MP.  However, there are also more than 22,000 who are Bastard Tories.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 16, 2015)

thornton heath was great today. My daughter had football practice at the leisure centre, then on to the watch repair shop who fixed my watch for free, then onto the YBR bakery for the best cakes in croydon, then had a ice slush of the geezer who wheels around a slab of ice and carves it up to make a slush puppy type drink. shops all busy.


----------



## SE25 (May 20, 2015)

Really  should have a look around Croydon/Palace/Penge etc more often (ie when I'm not so lazy). So much to do these days.


----------



## Belushi (May 27, 2015)

You're in the Guardian today! apparently you're ready to love yourself 

http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2...on-is-londons-punchline-having-the-last-laugh


----------



## Maggot (May 27, 2015)

Belushi said:


> You're in the Guardian today! apparently you're ready to love yourself
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2...on-is-londons-punchline-having-the-last-laugh






> Bowie, whose personality was shaped in the electrifying cultural climate of Bromley,


----------



## ska invita (May 27, 2015)

"Culturally, Croydon has plenty to shout about. " < so do prisons

5bn redevelopment money? anyone know what thats being spent on?


----------



## Maggot (May 27, 2015)

ska invita said:


> "Culturally, Croydon has plenty to shout about. " < so do prisons
> 
> 5bn redevelopment money? anyone know what thats being spent on?


It tells you later in the paragraph.


----------



## ska invita (May 27, 2015)

Maggot said:


> It tells you later in the paragraph.


ah thanks - doh!

". Around 30 blocks are being built or converted, as the council attempts to transform redundant offices into high-value residential properties and attract new firms: 170 start-ups are set to occupy one tower called Tech City. And there’s a new shopping centre from Westfield and Hammerson to replace the ageing Whitgift Centre. “It’s a real indicator of the market,” says Negrini. “People are saying if Westfield will invest, there must be something going on.”"

I think I was expecting more than just a new shopping centre where theres already a shopping centre and tarting up existing blocks.


----------



## xenon (May 27, 2015)

Will they keep the whirligig ramp.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 2, 2015)

Big cycle event in Central Croydon today

http://www.tourseries.co.uk/home.php

http://www.croydonguardian.co.uk/sp...s_cycling_in_Croydon__Your_at_a_glance_guide/

Unfortunately I am working away or we'd head up after work with the toddler to cheer on the riders, couple of decent UK names riding including Wiggins new team.

If it's anything like the Tour of Britain we saw in Reigate park it should be fun. Although weather is shite where I am today, so no idea what it's like in The Don.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 2, 2015)

Dan U said:


> Big cycle event in Central Croydon today
> 
> http://www.tourseries.co.uk/home.php
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. A friend of mine who works in the industry and who lives out in the sticks somewhere, is going to be there, and I have arranged to meet him, thanks to this post!

The weather is horrendous at the moment, so I am only going if it clears up!


----------



## Callie (Jun 2, 2015)

xenon said:


> Will they keep the whirligig ramp.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 2, 2015)

One more Croydon post from me. 

Guy I know Matt runs this street cocktails thing http://www.streetcocktails.co.uk/

They are doing a cocktail thing on Friday night at matthews yard


----------



## hash tag (Jun 3, 2015)

Callie said:


> a fucking tesco?  another pub going and another bloody supermarket arriving. this makes me very sad. there are no pubs near me really but there used to be. now just empty husks or flats in their place.
> 
> why cant it just be a pub. or a bakers, id take a proper bakers too!



Please be careful what you wish for, depending on how you define "proper bakers". Part of the gentrification of where I live is the opening up of loads of "artisan bakers". They make and sell about 20 loaves a day charging a few quid a time for them!


----------



## Maggot (Jun 3, 2015)

There was a serious motorbike crash in the area where I work yesterday.  http://www.croydonguardian.co.uk/ne...o_flames__in_New_Addington_crash/?ref=mr&lp=3

I saw the aftermath and it was amazing he survived.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 7, 2015)

Croydon Heritage Festival starts next week:

http://www.croydonheritagefestival.co.uk/

Anyone want to do a Croydon meetup/drinks?


----------



## Maggot (Jun 8, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Croydon Heritage Festival starts next week:
> 
> http://www.croydonheritagefestival.co.uk/
> 
> Anyone want to do a Croydon meetup/drinks?


I wish they still held that music festival in Lloyd Park


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2015)

Does anyone read the Croydon Citizen free paper?

A link to an article just popped up on my news feed, I read it and maybe I am misreading but:

"Students are a huge boost to a city’s economy. Loans are there to be spen t, and millions of pounds are poured into cafés, restaurants, bars, pubs, clubs and shops in university cities every year. Many of these businesses are also staffed by students, with the majority being under 21 and willing to work long shifts for the lower level of minimum wage."

What the actual fuck is this moron on about? http://thecroydoncitizen.com/economics-business/halls-residence-can-done-save-west-croydon-part-2/ 

I bet he lives in South Croydon


----------



## SE25 (Jun 9, 2015)

The last thing Croy needs is another rag like that.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 17, 2015)

fishing South Norwood Lake last night, first night of the season.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 3, 2015)

written by some blogger. liked it. very close to reality.

*London Neighbourhoods 1: Thornton Heath*
Posted on December 27, 2014


_This following is adapted from a piece I penned purely for my own amusement in early 2009. A recent return visit to the place in question suggests that it is still a reasonable reflection and I hope it will be the first in a sporadic series of odes to the less celebrated corners of London._

Thornton Heath, on the northern fringes of the London Borough of Croydon is a land that seems little touched by recent decades. Out of the station you step onto a busy road that on first glance is devoid of charm. There are no nice restaurants or shops in sight, the architecture is forgettable and the street-life is seedy without the mitigating vibrancy of Brixton, Peckham or Dalston. Across the road is an infinitely drab Wetherspoons, the Flora Sandes, named after the only British woman who officially served as a solider in World War I. Peer inside and the likelihood is a row will be breaking out between a couple of Caribbean men, ignored by the old Indian crosspatches who drink in silence, enervated by the demands of South London life. In the mornings, belligerent English alcoholics sit joylessly with their pints outside so they can smoke.

But resist the urge to turn back into the station: give the place a chance. With years of intimate acquaintance you might even come to love it. The classic South London hallmarks are all here – tiny jerk chicken emporia presided over by affable mommas; insalubrious kebab joints whose Turkish and Afghan staff produce minor miracles out of all proportion to their bargain prices; _halal_ butchers which have Pakistani names and play Indian music; greasy spoons such as the Brigstock Café where a charming family of Copts serve (arguably) the best bacon in London. And everywhere you will find outlets for the beautification of Afro-Caribbean womanhood – nail parlours, wig shops, make-up salons, the works.

This is a corner of London untroubled by Starbucks, although it boasts a large Tesco, and Subway made it in in mid-2007. I can’t imagine anybody campaigned against either of these in a bid to keep Thornton Heath local. The poshest joint in town is generic Mediterranean and serves _meze_ at passable prices. Perhaps the most famous local amenity, other than the charming 1900 clock-tower, is the Leisure Centure, whose much-loved swimming pool appears to act as a focal point for the community. All are welcome here, from doggy-paddling Punjabi matriarchs to voluminous Jamaicans who bob and sway in the name of exercise to some anodyne derivative of reggae, their efforts magnified in waves across the pool.

Any timelessness you sense is probably an illusion. The leisure centre, for example, only dates from 2004, and required the demolition of an earlier public bathhouse built in the suburb’s Victorian heyday. Indeed, in the late 19th century Thornton Heath was quite something, jolted out of rural anonymity by the arrival of the railway. There was a cinema, plenty of pubs and a bustling parade of shops serving the area’s respectably middle-class residents. But a combination of time and urban development has not been kind. The cinema has long since gone, the pubs are down-at-heel and today’s shops are of a kind that, as a friend once described it “could only survive in South London.” The once-famous Thornton Heath Pond was drained in the 1950’s to make way for a roundabout.

The respectable middle-classes, meanwhile, have by and large upped sticks and made way for a motley snapshot of London’s human tapestry: impeccably upright Caribbean grandmothers and their hooded adolescent grandsons; rambunctious Nigerian taxi drivers; shy Tamils hurrying to the “Ghanapati Temple”; Pakistanis and Kashmiris selling meat, fish and veg; East African Indians such as sweet-natured Surinder from the sandwich shop who calls himself “David”; and, judging by their garb, even the odd Wahhabi hanging about outside the Islamic Centre.

On deeper acquaintance you discover gems, of course. There is a peaceful wooded park on top of a hill, while the Jam Rock café serves an excellent goat curry and the beer garden of the Railway Pub is a fine enough spot for a summer evening. Even the godawful Wetherspoons which, being on the ground floor of the block that used to house my office, claimed more than its fair share of my Friday evenings, turned out in retrospect to be a rich den of humanity compared to the dismal blandness of the successor we appointed when we relocated to East Croydon. A recent reunion there with ex-colleagues reacquainted us with the advantages of good, cheap beer and a spacious saloon bar.

In all, though, not much seems to happen here. Granted you see the occasional police drug search and on some days an Evangelist comes to harangue her fellow sinners while the legless man effs and blinds in his wheelchair over a can of Old Speckled Hen, but mostly you have the sense of a neglected, but oddly content little community lost between London and Croydon. There is no real sign of gentrification – it’s not going the way of Brixton any time soon, let alone Shoreditch – too much effort, and who’d come anyway? For now, I like it like it is.


----------



## komodo (Aug 3, 2015)

I only drive through 'four-ton-eef' and it reminds me of Brixton 25 years ago.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 17, 2015)

Dan U said:


> The Glamorgan on Cherry Orchard Road is becoming a Tesco
> 
> Shite. Decent pub that


What!!!! Really. Fuck that. There is a fucking tesco five minutes walk from there, a co-op on the end of the road and a Sainsburys the other. Are there any campaigns to stop this?


----------



## Dan U (Aug 17, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What!!!! Really. Fuck that. There is a fucking tesco five minutes walk from there, a co-op on the end of the road and a Sainsburys the other. Are there any campaigns to stop this?


I doubt it, from what I know the owner has been trying to sell the place as a pub business for years but with no takers. 

It's a freehold as opposed to a brewery pub so he is just selling up. 

It's weird because you would think in the not too distant future it could be a good earner with all the new developments nearby but I think he has struggled with the closing of the nearby offices etc in the last few years. He doesn't open on Sundays for example (or never used to)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 17, 2015)

Dan U said:


> I doubt it, from what I know the owner has been trying to sell the place as a pub business for years but with no takers.
> 
> It's a freehold as opposed to a brewery pub so he is just selling up.
> 
> It's weird because you would think in the not too distant future it could be a good earner with all the new developments nearby but I think he has struggled with the closing of the nearby offices etc in the last few years. He doesn't open on Sundays for example (or never used to)


Oh man, its quite a nice pub too with really nice food.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 17, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh man, its quite a nice pub too with really nice food.


Yeah, it was a regular place for me when I lived nearby, also my mum and step dad worked across the road in the old business centre for years so we all knew the place pretty well. 

Had my first date with Mrs U there!


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 17, 2015)

trust me, culture as we know it in this country is on the decline. there'll be no books shops soon. or cinemas.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 28, 2015)

thornton heath london's fastest growing house prices.  

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...lsea-as-london-investors-chase-rental-returns


----------



## xenon (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh god, they can't gentrify Thornton Heath surely.

Bound to happen I spose. Transport links and all that, people moving further out, snobbish anti Croydon / anti TH attitudes having to give way to financial reality.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 28, 2015)

Dan U said:


> I doubt it, from what I know the owner has been trying to sell the place as a pub business for years but with no takers.
> 
> It's a freehold as opposed to a brewery pub so he is just selling up.
> 
> It's weird because you would think in the not too distant future it could be a good earner with all the new developments nearby but I think he has struggled with the closing of the nearby offices etc in the last few years. He doesn't open on Sundays for example (or never used to)


This is a real shame - I don't often go to pubs these days, but that was one of the pubs I went to regularly, albeit not frequently.

I remember when it was the Grouse and Claret - it wasn't as nice.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 30, 2015)

xenon said:


> Oh god, they can't gentrify Thornton Heath surely.
> 
> Bound to happen I spose. Transport links and all that, people moving further out, snobbish anti Croydon / anti TH attitudes having to give way to financial reality.


And look who's bigging up the vile ES's gentrification puff-piece, with all the social cleansing that it promises...



Bell-end.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 31, 2015)

I hate barwell so much. When he actually replies to an email rather than cut and pasting the Tory line he doesn't even bother to hide his disgust for the working class and his self righteousness. The giant baby headed tosser.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I hate barwell so much. When he actually replies to an email rather than cut and pasting the Tory line he doesn't even bother to hide his disgust for the working class and his self righteousness. The giant baby headed tosser.


I'm sure that I'm one of many....my 'crime'? I mentioned the 'Arab girls'!







As you say; tosser.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 3, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I'm sure that I'm one of many....my 'crime'? I mentioned the 'Arab girls'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I missed that story - made me smile 

Nasty piece of work that he is.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey, I signed up for this thing

Croydon Voluntary Action | John Muir Family Award Scheme in Croydon

Its a sort of parents and kids thing in the woods. "*Bush craft; camp fire cooking; shelter building; tree felling; tree climbing; wild food foraging; wildlife watching and surveys; orienteering; and much more*."
The first one is next sunday in selsdon woods. I bet they woulds still take more families if anyone is interested? I think they were a little short of takers.


----------



## ffsear (Sep 7, 2015)

Foxtons to Croydon high street


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 8, 2015)

Just saw this on the Guardian website:

PSPOs: the new control orders threatening our public spaces

Affects us all but this article is re Croydon in particular


----------



## hash tag (Sep 8, 2015)

I can't believe Foxtons have only just discovered Croydon


----------



## Belushi (Sep 16, 2015)

Sorry Croydon but you're 'pas tres chic' 

French rugby team gets culture shock in 'sad and monotonous' Croydon


----------



## Callie (Sep 16, 2015)

Croydon: c'est comme ca, comme ca. Bof.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 16, 2015)

A tad contentious. Many fa cup finanalists have stayed at that hotel. Anyone would think they are moaning from Tunbridge wells


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey Croyds...another vid using our fab town as the back-drop.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 22, 2015)

That's the inside of the Friends' Meeting House Hall on Park Lane isn't it?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

Leafster said:


> That's the inside of the Friends' Meeting House Hall on Park Lane isn't it?


Yep.
Bit ear-wormy, that one.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Yep.
> Bit ear-wormy, that one.


I used to play Badminton in there every Monday night for years!


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

Leafster said:


> I used to play Badminton in there every Monday night for years!


@1.09...must be one of the most filmed roads in GL. Seems like there's a film unit there most weekends.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> @1.09...must be one of the most filmed roads in GL. Seems like there's a film unit there most weekends.


Is it St Georges Walk? (Long time since I've walked about there)

I once absent-mindedly nearly walked into them filming The Bill outside the Registry Office.


----------



## ffsear (Sep 22, 2015)

Best pub in Croydon anyone?	I drink in the Dog and Bull on Surrey Street,   that's about the best i been able to find in the 9 months i live there.   A lot of shit one though!


----------



## Dan U (Sep 22, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh man, its quite a nice pub too with really nice food.



update, deal fell through apparently. 

Grant continues onwards.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 22, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I hate barwell so much. When he actually replies to an email rather than cut and pasting the Tory line he doesn't even bother to hide his disgust for the working class and his self righteousness. The giant baby headed tosser.


He nearly upset his own election campaign when he claims to have helped save Crystal Palace from administration - cue many angry tweets from Palace fans stating he did fuck all to help despite them requesting it at the time.
Nob only won by relatively small margin


----------



## brogdale (Sep 22, 2015)

D'wards said:


> He nearly upset his own election campaign when he claims to have helped save Crystal Palace from administration - cue many angry tweets from Palace fans stating he did fuck all to help despite them requesting it at the time.
> Nob only won by relatively small margin


The twat twitter blocked me when I mentioned the 'Arab girls' episode.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 23, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> thornton heath london's fastest growing house prices.
> 
> Croydon Beats Chelsea as London Investors Chase Rental Returns


I know ...I was looking in July and now the agents are adding 30 to 50 k for same properties


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 24, 2015)

Half-naked 'world's grumpiest woman' glues her bum to Debenhams in Croydon


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2015)

Hmmm, mental health issues?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 24, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Half-naked 'world's grumpiest woman' glues her bum to Debenhams in Croydon


----------



## hash tag (Sep 25, 2015)

People in Croydon will do anything for a little attention!


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2015)

wtf...went of my usual Saturday perambulation to Croydon in search of 'tramps' buffet' goodies and....got to the Park Hill Park gate to find my way barred...because there was a Red Deer Stag at large!

How the fuck?



She's not wrong; what a beaut!


----------



## Leafster (Sep 26, 2015)

I didn't realise there were any Red Deer anywhere near Croydon.

ETA: Apart from the old pub that's now a supermarket.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2015)

Leafster said:


> I didn't realise there were any Red Deer anywhere near Croydon.
> 
> ETA: Apart from the old pub that's now a supermarket.


Me neither. I heard something about it maybe coming up the railway lines...even so it must be a fair old gallop (???) to get from the nearest deery area to Croydon?


----------



## Leafster (Sep 26, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Me neither. I heard something about it maybe coming up the railway lines...even so it must be a fair old gallop (???) to get from the nearest deery area to Croydon?


This article UPDATE: Warnings to public as large stag locked in Croydon park overnight seems to confirm it got there via the railway.

There are Fallow Deer just on the outskirts but I've never heard of anyone seeing a Red Deer before.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 26, 2015)

Leafster said:


> This article UPDATE: Warnings to public as large stag locked in Croydon park overnight seems to confirm it got there via the railway.
> 
> There are Fallow Deer just on the outskirts but I've never heard of anyone seeing a Red Deer before.


ETA: I can see two Fallow Deer from my window now! 

(Bollocks, this was supposed to be an edit of my post above  )


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2015)

Leafster said:


> This article UPDATE: Warnings to public as large stag locked in Croydon park overnight seems to confirm it got there via the railway.
> 
> There are Fallow Deer just on the outskirts but I've never heard of anyone seeing a Red Deer before.





> The stag had been distressed by people trying to take pictures of him, a council spokeswoman said this morning.


Bit of a diva.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2015)

Uh oh...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 22, 2015)

:flamethrower:


----------



## Belushi (Oct 22, 2015)

foxtons windows always look so smashable


----------



## Dan U (Oct 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Uh oh...


Beginning of the end.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan U said:


> Beginning of the end.


"Southern powerhouse"


----------



## hash tag (Oct 23, 2015)

Seeing earlier posts, I thought the red deer disappeared from Sth Croydon years ago.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 23, 2015)

The South Norwood Arts Festival kicks off tomorrow with a family craft and arts fair at Stanley Halls, followed by lots of different events over the next fortnight.

The programme is here:

http://www.peopleforportlandroad.org.uk/images/ppr_snaf_2015_3.pdf


----------



## Dan U (Nov 3, 2015)

this is fucking terrible

Croydon has built only 12 council homes in 18 months


----------



## hash tag (Nov 3, 2015)

Thats no surprise. These days everyone is trying to sell social housing and housing assc. property come to that.
But they are encouraging the building of lots of "affordable" housing 

How come Foxtons waited until after the riots to open in Croydon? Did they know something we didn't?


----------



## happie chappie (Nov 9, 2015)

Not sure this needs much of a comment:

Woman, 87, punched in the face on Croydon bus - BBC News


----------



## ffsear (Nov 9, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Thats no surprise. These days everyone is trying to sell social housing and housing assc. property come to that.
> But they are encouraging the building of lots of "affordable" housing
> 
> How come Foxtons waited until after the riots to open in Croydon? Did they know something we didn't?



I've noticed all the for sale singes in Croydon say 0% commission.  We keep getting letters through the door asking is we want to sell.   They seem desperate for a piece of Croydon.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 9, 2015)

.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 9, 2015)

Class. Girl arrested as woman, 87, punched on Croydon bus - BBC News


----------



## ffsear (Nov 9, 2015)

This is why Croydon gets a bad rep...   This actually happened in Coulsdon,  but has the words Croydon plastered all over it.   Couldson is 5 miles from the centre of Croydon.	Its like a stabbing happening in East Dulwich and saying it was in Brixton.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 9, 2015)

ffsear said:


> This is why Croydon gets a bad rep...   This actually happened in Coulsdon,  but has the words Croydon plastered all over it.   Couldson is 5 miles from the centre of Croydon.	Its like a stabbing happening in East Dulwich and saying it was in Brixton.


No it is not, because Coulsdon is (mostly) in Croydon but East Dulwich is not in Brixton. 

It is like if a stabbing happened in East Dulwich, saying that it happened in Southwark. Which it would have done.


----------



## happie chappie (Nov 9, 2015)

ffsear said:


> This is why Croydon gets a bad rep...   This actually happened in Coulsdon,  but has the words Croydon plastered all over it.   Couldson is 5 miles from the centre of Croydon.	Its like a stabbing happening in East Dulwich and saying it was in Brixton.



I’d have thought the more important part of the story is the disgusting behaviour of the girl rather than a debate about geography.

In the absence of the stocks she should be paraded round Croydon town centre with a placard saying "I punched an 87 year old woman in the face".


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 9, 2015)

happie chappie said:


> I’d have thought the more important part of the story is the disgusting behaviour of the girl rather than a debate about geography.
> 
> In the absence of the stocks she should be paraded round Croydon town centre with a placard saying "I punched an 87 year old woman in the face".


I agree, but my innate pedantry and need to defend Croydon, meant I couldn't let that go unchallenged.


----------



## Callie (Nov 9, 2015)

happie chappie said:


> I’d have thought the more important part of the story is the disgusting behaviour of the girl rather than a debate about geography.
> 
> In the absence of the stocks she should be paraded round Croydon town centre with a placard saying "I punched an 87 year old woman in the face".



Hopefully given she's only 14, her own dear, old nan will give her what for!


----------



## happie chappie (Nov 9, 2015)

Callie said:


> Hopefully given she's only 14, her own dear, old nan will give her what for!



She should be publicly humiliated (and no, I'm not joking).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 9, 2015)

ffsear said:


> I've noticed all the for sale singes in Croydon say 0% commission.  We keep getting letters through the door asking is we want to sell.   They seem desperate for a piece of Croydon.


Yeah I get two or three every week now.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 10, 2015)

here you go, name and shame


----------



## ffsear (Nov 10, 2015)

Not sure if be able to hold myself back if I had been on that bus and witnessed that.


----------



## Callie (Nov 12, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a tiler in Croydon? I am harvesting numbers from the Brixton tradesman thread but someone more local might be better?


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 20, 2015)

large  double fronted Costa opening in Thornton Heath, by the leisure center.

can't quite believe it, tbh.


----------



## Callie (Nov 20, 2015)

Foxtons opening on Sutton high Street soon too.


----------



## hipipol (Jan 9, 2016)

only just noticed the logical inconsistency in the OP
Surely that should read, "Nightdeath in Croydon?"


----------



## brogdale (Jan 9, 2016)

hipipol said:


> only just noticed the logical inconsistency in the OP
> Surely that should read, "Nightdeath in Croydon?"


Ahem....


----------



## hipipol (Jan 9, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Ahem....


----------



## ffsear (Jan 9, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> large  double fronted Costa opening in Thornton Heath, by the leisure center.
> 
> can't quite believe it, tbh.



Me either !  You have a lesiure center ?


----------



## boohoo (Jan 9, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> large  double fronted Costa opening in Thornton Heath, by the leisure center.
> 
> can't quite believe it, tbh.



it is next to one of the lovely selection of betting shops in the Heath.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 9, 2016)

Apparently Tiger Tiger is closing 

Plastician (well know ex dub step DJ and addiscombe resident) was bemoaning the effective death of late nightlife in Croydon on Facebook 

He said tiger tiger is shit but it's symptomatic of the wider problems of venues shutting. 

It's in this article as well 

Closure of Tiger Tiger is the 'nail in the coffin' of Croydon's ailing nightlife


----------



## hash tag (Jan 16, 2016)

Am I right in thinking Chas Roberts has gone from Gloucester rd? If so, that's a real blow.


----------



## ffsear (Jan 26, 2016)

Has the Westfield developments started?  Walked down the high street on Saturday,   lots of scaffolding going up where Burton used to be,  around the current entrance to the whitgift centre. 

Also noticed Tiger Tiger has closed down,   good riddance!


----------



## ffsear (Jan 26, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Apparently Tiger Tiger is closing
> 
> Plastician (well know ex dub step DJ and addiscombe resident) was bemoaning the effective death of late nightlife in Croydon on Facebook
> 
> ...



Reflex also gone.  Can't say I'm bothered.  None of these venues were unique.   They had a townie feel about them.  Booze Britain IMO. Attracting idiots from small towns all over Surrey.  I'm glad that Croydon is no longer becoming a centre for weekend  boozing.   They all go to Clapham hight street now!


----------



## Dan U (Jan 26, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Has the Westfield developments started?  Walked down the high street on Saturday,   lots of scaffolding going up where Burton used to be,  around the current entrance to the whitgift centre.
> 
> Also noticed Tiger Tiger has closed down,   good riddance!


It is starting soon I think if it hasn't already. 

I've just started working in Croydon 2 days a week, first real time I've spent since I lived on addiscombe Road (apart from visiting my mum in South Croydon) 

Town centre is really tired, you can really tell they've let the Whitgift centre run down. 

Found two decent places to get coffee from though so it isn't all bad.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 31, 2016)

"Croydon - nightlife, accommodation, things to do and general chat"



*Winston McKenzie shares his views*​


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 3, 2016)

Any Corbyn supporters with a sense of fun/humour, may like to go along to this event at the Fairfield Halls on 13 March. 

https://www.fairfield.co.uk/en-GB/shows/jc4pm tour/info

At the time of writing, there are still tickets available.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 3, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Any Corbyn supporters with a sense of fun/humour, may like to go along to this event at the Fairfield Halls on 13 March.
> 
> https://www.fairfield.co.uk/en-GB/shows/jc4pm tour/info
> 
> At the time of writing, there are still tickets available.


No Mark Steel.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 3, 2016)

Mark steel lives in Thornton heath. Not cystal palace, not penge. T Heath. Like the fact that he has stayed there when its a town most have a sneer for.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 5, 2016)

And a good night was had by all 

UPDATE: Three arrested after police officers injured in East Croydon station violence


----------



## Maggot (Feb 5, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Mark steel lives in Thornton heath. Not cystal palace, not penge. T Heath. Like the fact that he has stayed there when its a town most have a sneer for.


I thought he lived in Crystal Palace.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 14, 2016)

It's official; Croydon is strange, poetic and beautiful Will Self: Croydon? It’s strange, poetic and beautiful


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 14, 2016)

hash tag said:


> It's official; Croydon is strange, poetic and beautiful Will Self: Croydon? It’s strange, poetic and beautiful


Private educates his kids.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 14, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Private educates his kids.


and?


----------



## sim667 (Feb 16, 2016)

I wish I had more reason to go to croydon, as it would be convenient for going out etc.

But I don't


----------



## hash tag (Feb 16, 2016)

You don't necessarily need a reason to do anything. Just go!


----------



## sim667 (Feb 16, 2016)

hash tag said:


> You don't necessarily need a reason to do anything. Just go!



I might wander down to up in smoke soon


----------



## hash tag (Feb 20, 2016)

I think similar has been posted elsewhere. Dont be a cat in Croydon 'Croydon cat killer': Animals lured with raw chicken, vet says - BBC News


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 23, 2016)

*STUTTER:WATCH DEALER BLASTED RANGE ROVER AFTER LOVE 'SHOWDOWN'*
CROYDON, WARLINGHAM, SURREY A luxury watch dealer blasted a Range Rover with a sawn off shotgun after a 'showdown' with a man who accused him of sleeping with his partner, a court heard. Joshua Stutter, 25, claims he arranged the meeting after he got a string of threatening phone calls accusing him of having an affair. Witnesses saw his damaged Mercedes screeching past the four-wheel-drive, which had blacked out windows, before the vehicles came to a halt on Eskdale Gardens, near Riddlesdown Common, in Croydon, south London. The co-founder of Chaps & Co, which offers a range of Rolex, Cartier and Patek Philippe timepieces, then fired at the vehicle after it came to a halt following the high-speed chase.

- See more at: News and photo gallery of UK courts, court and professional disciplinary cases


----------



## Dan U (Feb 23, 2016)

i saw that on the Court News twitter and thought it said 'Watch - Dealer blasted Range Rover after love showdown'

was pretty gutted when there was no video of a drug dealer wielding a shotgun in Warlingham but instead a report about a watch dealer.

I know brogdale writes for them occasionally but there is a massive twitter fight going on between Inside Croydon and the guy who runs St Matthews Yard at the moment.

Also the Council appear to be letting out the top two floors of Bernard Weatherhill House according to Inside Croydon - views from up there are great!


----------



## Leafster (Feb 23, 2016)

Just nit-picking but isn't that Riddlesdown rather than Warlingham?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 23, 2016)

Dan U said:


> i saw that on the Court News twitter and thought it said 'Watch - Dealer blasted Range Rover after love showdown'
> 
> was pretty gutted when there was no video of a drug dealer wielding a shotgun in Warlingham but instead a report about a watch dealer.



Great minds, etc


----------



## Maggot (Feb 26, 2016)

Does anyone know where to get good vegetable samosas in Croydon? Not the standard supermarket ones, but freshly made, and authentic.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 26, 2016)

Ethnic shop/supermarket somewhere?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 28, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Does anyone know where to get good vegetable samosas in Croydon? Not the standard supermarket ones, but freshly made, and authentic.



I'd have a look a some of the Tamil places along London Road that do dosas and the like.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh dear, I have been promised a trip back to Croydon tomorrow, for no particular reason. I am having difficulty looking beyond hmv and the green dragon.


----------



## ffsear (Mar 8, 2016)

hash tag said:


> green dragon.



decent pub!   Also check out the Dog and Bull on Surrey Street


----------



## Dan U (Mar 8, 2016)

If you want fancy beer, beards and burgers check out Matthews Yard 

Decent coffee - crushed bean down near the flyover on the high street 

Not been in any central pubs since working back in Croydon except the Porter and sorter and that never changes.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 8, 2016)

We went and drank in the dog after getting our wedding rings.
I see the " beanos"  website is still going 

Matthews yard -" craft beers" hmm


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 8, 2016)

ffsear said:


> decent pub!   Also check out the Dog and Bull on Surrey Street


Yeah it's great out the back as well as inside now, and the food is pretty good. I am not super keen on the green dragon.


----------



## ffsear (Mar 8, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> not super keen on the green dragon.



Not on a friday/saturday night.   But its good during day,  and they do some decent beers, and some crazy ciders in there.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 8, 2016)

hash tag said:


> We went and drank in the dog after getting our wedding rings.
> I see the " beanos"  website is still going
> 
> Matthews yard -" craft beers" hmm


Matthews yard is a bit overpriced but I like that they put on weird plays and bands etc. 

There is still 101 records but only three days a week or something.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 8, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Not on a friday/saturday night.   But its good during day,  and they do some decent beers, and some crazy ciders in there.



Ive been in the day and I'd still prefer the duck or the builders arms.


----------



## ffsear (Mar 8, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ive been in the day and I'd still prefer the duck or the builders arms.




where are they?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 8, 2016)

ffsear said:


> where are they?


Shit I meant the dog and bull and the builders arms.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 9, 2016)

From memory, The green Dragon usually plays good music.
I see the Ship has been taken over by Marstons. Pedigree, emmm.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2016)

Oh dear, St Georges Walk was derelict. Whitgift was a shadow of it's former self as I remember it. Can't believe that shopping outlet thing that replaced Allders is still open. The town seemed to have a ghost town feel about it and certainly appeared to have more than an average number of people with mental health or addiction issues floating around. HMV was tatty. Even Croydon's highlight, House of Fraser appeared relatively empty and desperate for trade. The Museum was interesting showing Croydon "then and now". The Clocktower cafe and the library were, surprisingly, the two buzzing bits. Thankfully we did not get caught up with the Zac moneybags charade. I see there is lots of developement going on and they are finally doing something with the land at the side of East Croydon; UK's biggest boxpark 
The most unexpected thing was seeing Croydon's old water tower  which I had never seen before . Beautiful.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 10, 2016)

It's a real shame that attempts to make something of the area around that water tower have not (as yet?) succeeded. It's a good space, and not far from the centre. Would be good for bars and street cafes, I'd have thought.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 10, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Oh dear, St Georges Walk was derelict. Whitgift was a shadow of it's former self as I remember it. Can't believe that shopping outlet thing that replaced Allders is still open. The town seemed to have a ghost town feel about it and certainly appeared to have more than an average number of people with mental health or addiction issues floating around. HMV was tatty. Even Croydon's highlight, House of Fraser appeared relatively empty and desperate for trade. The Museum was interesting showing Croydon "then and now". The Clocktower cafe and the library were, surprisingly, the two buzzing bits. Thankfully we did not get caught up with the Zac moneybags charade. I see there is lots of developement going on and they are finally doing something with the land at the side of East Croydon; UK's biggest boxpark
> The most unexpected thing was seeing Croydon's old water tower  which I had never seen before . Beautiful.


I can't picture where that water tower is. I always think of the one in Parkhill.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2016)

That was my fave park as a toddler; got taken there to watch the trains.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2016)

BTW the water tower was between the market and Croydon Parish Church. And Guin, you are right, it would make a great place for outdoor seating at Cafes bars and the like. There must have been some buildings or something previously blocking the view from the market. I really can't understand why I have not seen it before.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 10, 2016)

hash tag said:


> BTW the water tower was between the market and Croydon Parish Church. And Guin, you are right, it would make a great place for outdoor seating at Cafes bars and the like. There must have been some buildings or something previously blocking the view from the market. I really can't understand why I have not seen it before.


I don't remember ever noticing it either. I guess I never had cause to walk down that way.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 10, 2016)

Leafster said:


> I don't remember ever noticing it either. I guess I never had cause to walk down that way.


I spotted it a few years and was startled, I must admit, but I figured everyone except me knew about it. 

It's near Matthews Yard cafe, behind Surrey street market and near the Surrey street car park.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 10, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> I spotted it a few years and was startled, I must admit, but I figured everyone except me knew about it.
> 
> It's near Matthews Yard cafe, behind Surrey street market and near the Surrey street car park.


I worked for years just by the Police Station so often walked around near Surrey Street at lunch time but I rarely had a reason to cross over to the western (?) side of the market although I do remember wandering around outside the Church. I must have taken a different route to get there or more likely I was too preoccupied with something else to notice!


----------



## Dan U (Mar 10, 2016)

St Matthews yard is down near that water tower but that is about it. 

Must admit I was shocked at how run down central Croydon is and how many empty office buildings their are when I started working there again recently. 

Feels like the whole place is in a waiting for Westfield limbo


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 10, 2016)

Dan U said:


> St Matthews yard is down near that water tower but that is about it.
> 
> Must admit I was shocked at how run down central Croydon is and how many empty office buildings their are when I started working there again recently.
> 
> Feels like the whole place is in a waiting for Westfield limbo


Yeah, it's bad, isn't it? 

It's bad in the evenings now as well. The Clocktower has stopped being a cultural centre and Fairfield Halls is about to close for refurbishment. 

Even the clubs and bars are mostly closing down. 

It's rough.


----------



## ffsear (Mar 10, 2016)

Westfields development start now pushed back to 2017

Hammerson confirms construction of  £1.5 billion Croydon scheme pushed back to 2017


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2016)

Sounds like the perfect time to buy in Croydon, maybe I should move back.


----------



## ffsear (Mar 10, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Even the clubs and bars are mostly closing down.



There a very few left.  Good riddance to be honest.	Generic chain  Bars like Tiger Tiger,Yates Reflex have a habit of attracting twats.   Croydon will always have a night life,  but I'm hoping it will evolve into more unique, interdependent place to go out on a Friday / Saturday night


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 10, 2016)

ffsear said:


> There a very few left.  Good riddance to be honest.	Generic chain  Bars like Tiger Tiger,Yates Reflex have a habit of attracting twats.   Croydon will always have a night live,  but I'm hoping it will evolve into more unique, interdependent place to go out on a Friday / Saturday night


I agree about the clubs and bars, but the closure of the Clocktower as an arts venue meant that I stopped going in to central Croydon in the evenings, so I stopped eating in the restaurants and pubs in central Croydon as well, as did hundreds of other people. 

I still go in occasionally to Fairfield Halls - going there this weekend, in fact - but that's rare, and it's going to be closed for several years, apparently.


----------



## ffsear (Mar 10, 2016)

Got somthing about this in the post the other day.   Looks good.

Rare First World War objects go on display in Croydon - BBC News


----------



## hash tag (Mar 11, 2016)

Didn't realise Whitgift had an exhibition centre and cafe.
Went to the old Aerodrome museum a while back, that was interesting.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 11, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Didn't realise Whitgift had an exhibition centre and cafe.
> Went to the old Aerodrome museum a while back, that was interesting.


Neither did I. Where is it? 

I assumed this exhibition was in the Clocktower, where the museum and library are, but it seems not.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 11, 2016)

They haven't put the story online yet but the Croydon Ad have tweeted this - outrageous 

One reason why the nightlife might be on its knees when dibble sets the play list.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 11, 2016)

Whitgift school is i Hayling Park Rd (avenue?) down at South Croydon.
Jamican music is not acceptable!


----------



## Dan U (Mar 11, 2016)

Full article up now 

Exclusive: Police in Croydon accused of racial profiling after ban on 'unacceptable' Jamaican music


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 15, 2016)

20 year old stabbed to death, yards from my house. Fucking awful. They have caught him though, i a led to believe.


----------



## Callie (Mar 19, 2016)

Think I'm going to pop along to the Croydon beer festival later at Braithwaite Hall


----------



## hash tag (Mar 19, 2016)

There is ONLY one place to be in the Croydon area today; Croydon's premier league team at Selhurst Park.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 19, 2016)

So it looks like we are moving to Thornton Heath! Have had offer accepted and now waiting for all the surveys and legal stuff to be done.

I grew up in Croydon so it feels a bit weird to be moving back after 12 years out of the borough and after my family have all moved away. Looking forward to finally having a garden after living in flats for so long [emoji267][emoji269][emoji268][emoji258]


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 19, 2016)

Nice1 - what part? Welcome to the heath.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 19, 2016)

Thornton Heath Community Action Team for new arrivals are worth a look, Imo.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 19, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Nice1 - what part? Welcome to the heath.



Cheers! It's Bensham ward, near to the Recreation ground. Already been In touch with the THCAT and followed a load of Heath people on Twitter, one of them is a Millwall supporter as it happens [emoji848]


----------



## Callie (Mar 19, 2016)

Ooh I used to live on Boswell Road many years back  welcome to Croydon Hoss!

Didn't make it to the beer festival but did drive past an interesting looking micropub, The Radius Arms in Whyteleaf. Anyone been? Leafster ?


----------



## Callie (Mar 19, 2016)

AND I saw a very funny thing near the swan and sugarloaf proclaiming "SOUTH CROYDON VILLAGE" 

 we'll never get city status with that going on


----------



## Dan U (Mar 19, 2016)

Just went for dinner at Annabellas in the 'restaurant quarter' very nice it was too


----------



## Callie (Mar 20, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Just went for dinner at Annabellas in the 'restaurant quarter' very nice it was too


Don't you start!


----------



## Dan U (Mar 20, 2016)

Callie said:


> Don't you start!


[emoji1]


----------



## Leafster (Mar 20, 2016)

Callie said:


> Didn't make it to the beer festival but did drive past an interesting looking micropub, The Radius Arms in Whyteleaf. Anyone been? Leafster ?


Not been in the Radius Arms yet (no drinking buddies left in Whyteleafe ). It seems popular when I've been past it. Although it really doesn't have much competition!


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 20, 2016)

the Railway in Thornton Heath is having a new kitchen installed to do the whole food thing


----------



## ffsear (Mar 24, 2016)

Excellent work by one of our muppet residents!



Man Arrested For 'Explain Brussels' Tweet

He's even left his page up!

Matthew P Doyle (@MatthewDoyle31) on Twitter


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 24, 2016)

reports on twitter that he is and was in the midst of quite a serious nervous breakdown.


----------



## ffsear (Mar 24, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> reports on twitter that he is and was in the midst of quite a serious nervous breakdown.




He's a palace fan!   we all are at the moment!


----------



## Dan U (Mar 24, 2016)

Check this grade A cunt out 

Long and grim read but worth a look 

In-depth: How Croydon councillor 'fleeced' mentally-ill wife and left her sleeping rough in a park


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 24, 2016)

oh god i've met him a few times and follow him on twitter. totally normal and unassuming seeming. wow, what a cunt!


----------



## Dan U (Mar 24, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> oh god i've met him a few times and follow him on twitter. totally normal and unassuming seeming. wow, what a cunt!


Nuts isn't it. Just incredibly wrong.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 25, 2016)

Dan U said:


> ... In-depth: How Croydon councillor 'fleeced' mentally-ill wife and left her sleeping rough in a park



This *May 2014* seems to relate to the same individual:

_"A LABOUR councillor has avoided being deselected from standing in this month's elections, despite being exposed as a member of a conservative party ..."_

How is he Ghana explain this? Labour councillor in Croydon avoids being deselected despite being exposed as member of conservative party (click for more)


----------



## hash tag (Mar 26, 2016)

The Greyhound Park Lane - showing my age here 
I've just been listening to Golden Earring's Radar Love on the radio and it took me back to the time I saw them at the Greyhound, which must be a year or two ago now! Anyone else around who "remembers" gigs at The Grayhound?


----------



## Maggot (Mar 26, 2016)

hash tag said:


> The Greyhound Park Lane - showing my age here
> I've just been listening to Golden Earring's Radar Love on the radio and it took me back to the time I saw them at the Greyhound, which must be a year or two ago now! Anyone else around who "remembers" gigs at The Grayhound?



I don't think I went to the Greyhound, but I used to go to gigs at the Cartoon in the 80s.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 26, 2016)

hash tag said:


> The Greyhound Park Lane - showing my age here
> I've just been listening to Golden Earring's Radar Love on the radio and it took me back to the time I saw them at the Greyhound, which must be a year or two ago now! Anyone else around who "remembers" gigs at The Grayhound?


Was is on 3rd March 1974?


----------



## hash tag (Mar 26, 2016)

Are you serious? 3.3.74?
You are joking.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 28, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Full article up now
> 
> Exclusive: Police in Croydon accused of racial profiling after ban on 'unacceptable' Jamaican music








*... looks like it's Goodbye to them ...*​





*... and Hello to him ...*​


----------



## ffsear (Mar 28, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> *... looks like it's Goodbye to them ...*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure I buy this.  The Croydon clubs and bar owners have had it in for the police for the a while now.   Seems like an attempt at slander.  Since when had 'dive"	oopps i mean dice bar played solely jamacian music ?  Its always been house, garage and dubstep when I've been in there.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 28, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Are you serious? 3.3.74?
> You are joking.


According to this,they played there then. The Greyhound, Croydon, London - Live Music


----------



## hash tag (Mar 29, 2016)

good grief. 3.3.74!


----------



## Maggot (Mar 29, 2016)

hash tag said:


> good grief. 3.3.74!


You must be even older than me!


----------



## hash tag (Mar 29, 2016)

Well, I defo saw Golden Earring at the Greyhound around the time of Radar Love, whether it was that gig or not, who knows!

PS remember Bert Head?


----------



## hash tag (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh dear, a fire in Centrale Centrale shopping centre evacuated after fire breaks out in store


----------



## Dan U (Mar 31, 2016)

Chief Executive of Croydon Council, Nathan Elvery has resigned for a new job with West Sussex. 

Inside Croydon has a typically scathing summary of the state he leaves the council in. 

Chief executive Elvery has quit £180,000 Croydon Council job


----------



## sim667 (Apr 1, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Chief Executive of Croydon Council, Nathan Elvery has resigned for a new job with West Sussex.
> 
> Inside Croydon has a typically scathing summary of the state he leaves the council in.
> 
> Chief executive Elvery has quit £180,000 Croydon Council job



The name "Walter Cronxite" has to be a fake name, right?


----------



## Dan U (Apr 3, 2016)

sim667 said:


> The name "Walter Cronxite" has to be a fake name, right?



yeah i think so


----------



## boohoo (Apr 3, 2016)

Dan U said:


> yeah i think so



Tricky Skills writes for Inside Croydon - is it him?


----------



## Dan U (Apr 4, 2016)

boohoo said:


> Tricky Skills writes for Inside Croydon - is it him?



ah does he.

no idea but i suspect he won't out himself if it is!


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 4, 2016)

3beds creeping up to 450k in heath  could always rely on far cheaper prices around there, this is changing.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 4, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> 3beds creeping up to 450k in heath  could always rely on far cheaper prices around there, this is changing.



I couldn't afford to buy in croydon when I wanted to 8 years ago, because of the price hike between redhill and croydon

It hasn't been cheap to buy in croydon for a long time.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 4, 2016)

Sure, I mean in being relative to rest of south London. No where in London is "cheap" I guess


----------



## sim667 (Apr 4, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Sure, I mean in being relative to rest of south London. No where in London is "cheap" I guess


No where between london and brighton is cheap.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 4, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> 3beds creeping up to 450k in heath  could always rely on far cheaper prices around there, this is changing.



Not surprise it is creeping up - it has some nice housing stock.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 4, 2016)

sim667 said:


> I couldn't afford to buy in croydon when I wanted to 8 years ago, because of the price hike between redhill and croydon
> 
> It hasn't been cheap to buy in croydon for a long time.


I bought my three bed for £300,000 about 9 years ago. Ten years previous to that the last owners bought it for 70,000. Bummer.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 7, 2016)

sim667 said:


> No where between london and brighton is cheap.



Not even Crawley?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Not even Crawley?


a cheap shot


----------



## hash tag (Apr 7, 2016)

Do you, would you?


----------



## sim667 (Apr 7, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Not even Crawley?


I doubt even Crawley is that cheap these days

Edit: I looked 300 to 350k will get you a 3 bed end of terrace, which is similar to mine. The market value is comparable too, so it's not really any cheaper than Redhill


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 17, 2016)

Detectives hit 'wall of silence' in hunt for *Mujaahid Wilson* killer after fatal stabbing in Thornton Heath High Street  (click for more)​


----------



## hash tag (May 23, 2016)

Very sad to hear a young female cyclist was killed in St James road earlier today


----------



## hash tag (May 24, 2016)

Lorry driver arrested after death of cyclist, 25, in Croydon


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 24, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Lorry driver arrested after death of cyclist, 25, in Croydon


When I lived further up selhurst way and had to walk over that bridge daily there was always some flower tributes pinned to walls for one reason or another. 
It's a nightmare around there, tiny pavements, Lorrys everywhere because of the industrial estate and all the builders. Just crossing grange road as a pedestrian is a major pain in the arse.


----------



## hash tag (May 24, 2016)

I'm shocked, I have just found out that one of the best buke builders in the country, Chas Roberts has hung up his cleats 
I see he came from Butlers and Holdsworth both of whom are linked to the Croydon area.


----------



## Maggot (May 24, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I'm shocked, I have just found out that one of the best buke builders in the country, Chas Roberts has hung up his cleats
> I see he came from Butlers and Holdsworth both of whom are linked to the Croydon area.



Do you mean bike builders?


----------



## Callie (May 24, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> When I lived further up selhurst way and had to walk over that bridge daily there was always some flower tributes pinned to walls for one reason or another.
> It's a nightmare around there, tiny pavements, Lorrys everywhere because of the industrial estate and all the builders. Just crossing grange road as a pedestrian is a major pain in the arse.


It's a complete blind turn out of Gloucester Rd onto Windmill Bridge, that bit is awful.

Very sad to hear this happened. I don't really understand with all the redevelopment going on why they aren't incorporating cycle lanes? There's nothing that I'm aware of. I guess that bit wouldn't be a major cycle route but all along London Road, West Croydon they've done nothing.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 25, 2016)

traffic in croydon is horrible. and there's more cars each and every year, (probably more adn more people too). where's it going to end?


----------



## ffsear (May 25, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> Detectives hit 'wall of silence' in hunt for *Mujaahid Wilson* killer after fatal stabbing in Thornton Heath High Street  (click for more)​




Nice big bag of scunk next to him on of the photos they used.   Journalist's should be more careful


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> traffic in croydon is horrible. and there's more cars each and every year, (probably more adn more people too). where's it going to end?


It's so stupid in the morning, jam packed and nothing is moving. Usualy stretches right to the other side of Addiscombe. I don't have a car and have never 'really' needed one, so just wonder where they are all going. I know some people must have a very good reason and some people are just idiots. 
The trains aren't much better though. It will be interesting to see what happens when all those flats by the station fill up.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 25, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's so stupid in the morning, jam packed and nothing is moving. Usualy stretches right to the other side of Addiscombe. I don't have a car and have never 'really' needed one, so just wonder where they are all going. I know some people must have a very good reason and some people are just idiots.
> The trains aren't much better though. It will be interesting to see what happens when all those flats by the station fill up.


People just unthinkingly use their cars for everything. Makes me laugh how many flash cars you see as well...outside properties that have tons of rubbish piled up, bed sheets as curtains etc...but 50k merc in drive.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 25, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Nice big bag of scunk next to him on of the photos they used.   Journalist's should be more careful


They found NINE knives discarded on or near the high street after that particular killing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> People just unthinkingly use their cars for everything. Makes me laugh how many flash cars you see as well...outside properties that have tons of rubbish piled up, bed sheets as curtains etc...but 50k merc in drive.


Every day  I pass the Guy at the end of my road as he loads up his daughter for the school run. It's a ten minute walk at its worst! I generally arrive with ten minutes to spare, but because of traffic he's always late. Why?????!!! He must have learnt by now. He's not even going somewhere afterwards, he just goes straight back home. A couple of times school mums have passed me in the car and offered me a lift, and been dumbfounded when I said I would rather walk. Five minutes later, I'm at school and they are in a traffic jam looking for a parking space.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 25, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Every day  I pass the Guy at the end of my road as he loads up his daughter for the school run. It's a ten minute walk at its worst! I generally arrive with ten minutes to spare, but because of traffic he's always late. Why?????!!! He must have learnt by now. He's not even going somewhere afterwards, he just goes straight back home. A couple of times school mums have passed me in the car and offered me a lift, and been dumbfounded when I said I would rather walk. Five minutes later, I'm at school and they are in a traffic jam looking for a parking space.


Frustrating. He and his kids would probably enjoy it far more too.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 25, 2016)

Both parents often work now, and I think this has driven people into cars more and more for things like the school run. However if there's no valid reason to drive, then there's no reason to be driving!...rant over


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> Frustrating. He and his kids would probably enjoy it far more too.


Me and my daughter use the school run as skateboarding practice so it's  always fun.


----------



## hash tag (May 25, 2016)

I like my car, I like driving BUT the only reason I have a car is for work, it's a requirement of my job and my job can't be done without it. For ordinary every day living I always walk, run or use public transport.
BTW I was born in Addiscombe!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I like my car, I like driving BUT the only reason I have a car is for work, it's a requirement of my job and my job can't be done without it. For ordinary every day living I always walk, run or use public transport.
> BTW I was born in Addiscombe!


Home birth?


----------



## hash tag (May 25, 2016)

yup, was a year or two back.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2016)

hash tag said:


> yup, was a year or two back.


Which street?


----------



## hash tag (May 25, 2016)

Funnily enough it was in a room over a garage with a car in it; Outram Road.


----------



## Dan U (May 27, 2016)

‘Scandal’ of £388m-worth of Croydon homes standing empty


----------



## Dan U (Jun 2, 2016)

It's the cycle race thingy in Croydon again on Tuesday 

The council (and I assume the promoters) are calling it the premier professional cycling event in the UK, which the tour of Yorkshire, tour of Britain and even Ride London might take umbrage at 

Still, it's on Tuesday afternoon/evening 

Venues


----------



## Leafster (Jun 2, 2016)

Dan U said:


> It's the cycle race thingy in Croydon again on Tuesday
> 
> The council (and I assume the promoters) are calling it the premier professional cycling event in the UK, which the tour of Yorkshire, tour of Britain and even Ride London might take umbrage at
> 
> ...


I looked at the map of the route for Croydon and it confused me. It's side-ways and they've got "North" pointing south.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 2, 2016)

Leafster said:


> I looked at the map of the route for Croydon and it confused me. It's side-ways and they've got "North" pointing south.


If it is the same as last year, it goes right through the pedestrianised bit near the whitgift. That was where all the stalls and things were.


----------



## Leafster (Jun 2, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> If it is the same as last year, it goes right through the pedestrianised bit near the whitgift. That was where all the stalls and things were.


I don't think it goes as far north as that. Now I've worked out the map, it heads north up the High Street past the lower entrance to Surrey Street and then takes a right down Katharine Street before the pedestrianised bit and then heads south again down Fell Street.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 2, 2016)

Leafster said:


> I don't think it goes as far north as that. Now I've worked out the map, it heads north up the High Street past the lower entrance to Surrey Street and then takes a right down Katharine Street before the pedestrianised bit and then heads south again down Fell Street.


Sounds like it is a slightly different route from last year, then. 

I'm hoping to get down there, not least because a friend of mines works on it - last year, he got us back stage passes and we got free food and drink.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 2, 2016)

Leafster said:


> I don't think it goes as far north as that. Now I've worked out the map, it heads north up the High Street past the lower entrance to Surrey Street and then takes a right down Katharine Street before the pedestrianised bit and then heads south again down Fell Street.


Gosh, that was a difficult map to read!!

in the end, I saved it and turned it round. 

But yes - I think you are right.

It is looking like a radically different route from last year. Perhaps they got in the way of the shops and shoppers too much last time.

I am not sure where the best spot to watch them will be, but I will probably head for the area around the start and finish.

Are you going?


----------



## Leafster (Jun 2, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Gosh, that was a difficult map to read!!
> 
> in the end, I saved it and turned it round.
> 
> ...


I wasn't planning on going to watch - just interested to see if the route went past my old office - it doesn't.

The start/finish area does seem like a good place to watch. If the restaurant (used to be il Ponte) under the flyover is still there and open you might be able to bag a table near the window and watch them from there as it would seem they will be going past in both directions at that point.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 2, 2016)

Leafster said:


> I wasn't planning on going to watch - just interested to see if the route went past my old office - it doesn't.
> 
> The start/finish area does seem like a good place to watch. If the restaurant (used to be il Ponte) under the flyover is still there and open you might be able to bag a table near the window and watch them from there as it would seem they will be going past in both directions at that point.


Good thinking. Not sure what that place is like these days, as I have not been for about 15 years, but it is worth checking it out. Particularly if the weather is like this!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 2, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Nice big bag of scunk next to him on of the photos they used.   Journalist's should be more careful




 i would suggest they know exactly what they are doing


----------



## Leafster (Jun 2, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Good thinking. Not sure what that place is like these days, as I have not been for about 15 years, but it is worth checking it out. Particularly if the weather is like this!


I haven't been the place for years either! My old office was just up the slope opposite the Police Station so we regularly used it for work and after-works things then.


----------



## ffsear (Jun 2, 2016)

Used to eat here all the time as a kid!

Network Rail said it is 'a serious concern' £100k of cannabis found in Purley building it owns


----------



## Dan U (Jun 2, 2016)

It's called Ponte Nuovo now and has a coffee shop next to it as well with seats outside. There is an American diner also under the underpass across the road. 

Not working in Croydon on Tuesday or I would go


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 9, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> Detectives hit 'wall of silence' in hunt for *Mujaahid Wilson* killer after fatal stabbing in Thornton Heath High Street  (click for more)​


A teenager accused of murdering 20-year-old *Mujaahid Wilson* is to stand trial in December.

A 17-year-old, who cannot be named because of his age, appeared at the Old Bailey today charged with killing 20-year-old *Mujaahid *in Thornton Heath High Street on March 14.

The teenager is set to appear in court to enter a plea on 25 August 2016 before the trial starts on 5 December 2016.

*Mujaahid*, known by friends as Tiny Sneaky, died of a single stab wound to the heart following a fight outside a pizza takeaway.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 13, 2016)

The charity that is now running Stanley Halls is looking for a new chairperson, preferably with some commercial experience. 

Details are on this website. 

Chair of trustees

If anyone is interested, they need to contact our current Chair, Kathy Bee. Her email address is Kathy@kathybee.co.uk or her telephone number is 07788852385

Closing date for applications is 4 July.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 26, 2016)

There's a food festival in South End today.



> *Enjoy amazing street food and delicious drinks at the Croydon Food Festival, on Sunday 26th June at South End Croydon. Get the opportunity to eat from every corner of the world, with Vietnamese delights from Vietvan, French cuisine by Brasserie Vacherin, and the spice of the Caribbean courtesy of Jam and Jerk, plus more. You can even sample ale brewed right here in the borough from locals, The Cronx Brewery.*
> 
> 
> *The festival will be filled with live entertainment with 3 street stages, featuring dance groups, choirs and singers from Croydon and beyond. Croydon’s premier live music venue Scream Lounge will be hosting their own stage as well as local bar Beats and Eats, with DJ's and live performers throughout the day. See below for the music line up.*
> ...



South End Restaurant Quarter


----------



## hash tag (Jun 26, 2016)

Restaurant Quarter?


----------



## Callie (Jun 26, 2016)

South End Village dahling

I might actually go and have a look. Dan U s ?? mates the street cocktails gang will be there

Presumably the weather is a bit dicey though


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 26, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Restaurant Quarter?









Blates


----------



## Callie (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey that's not in South Croydon!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 26, 2016)

Don't blame the craftsman for the raw material he has to work with


----------



## Dan U (Jun 26, 2016)

Callie said:


> South End Village dahling
> 
> I might actually go and have a look. Dan U s ?? mates the street cocktails gang will be there
> 
> Presumably the weather is a bit dicey though



Yeah he is doing his thing! 

Had my hair cut in the 'restaurant quarter' yesterday as it goes. The Turkish place next to Annabels. Its ace.


----------



## Callie (Jun 26, 2016)

Now that's a south end village chicken shop


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 26, 2016)

Maggot said:


> There's a food festival in South End today.
> 
> 
> 
> South End Restaurant Quarter


I might go. I'm feeling hungry .


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 26, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Yeah he is doing his thing!
> 
> Had my hair cut in the 'restaurant quarter' yesterday as it goes. The Turkish place next to Annabels. Its ace.


Hadis barbers is the best place to go for man hair in Croydon. Great price too.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 26, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Hadis barbers is the best place to go for man hair in Croydon. Great price too.



Where's that at? One I mentioned is near my work so handy.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 26, 2016)

Maggot said:


> There's a food festival in South End today.
> 
> 
> 
> South End Restaurant Quarter


Oh bugger


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 26, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Where's that at? One I mentioned is near my work so handy.


Addiscome road I think. Quite unassuming but the guys are brilliant. Propper hairdressers with awards.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 27, 2016)

Callie said:


> Now that's a south end village chicken shop


oooh! hark at your more-lays


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 27, 2016)

Went to this. Some nice things about it but ultimately I spent a fortune got too wasted and now feel a bit ikky.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 27, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Went to this. Some nice things about it but ultimately I spent a fortune got too wasted and now feel a bit ikky.


How much money can you spend in Morleys?


----------



## Callie (Jun 27, 2016)

Plenty if they're selling street cocktails outside. I didn't go, got stuck tidying up then the weather looked a bit iffy.

How big was it ATOMIC SUPLEX ?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 8, 2016)

Croydon - crap town.  Croydon - Rough. National Trust to offer guided tours of Croydon 

National Trust offers walking tours of 'crap town' Croydon


----------



## ffsear (Jul 8, 2016)

Box park is finally taking shape,   plenty of shipping containers in there now.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 8, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Croydon - crap town.  Croydon - Rough. National Trust to offer guided tours of Croydon
> 
> National Trust offers walking tours of 'crap town' Croydon



Article about Croydon trying to get away from it's crap town image, so the Torygraph calls it a crap town in the headline


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 8, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Article about Croydon trying to get away from it's crap town image, so the Torygraph calls it a crap town in the headline


And taken a rainy day picture not of the town centre to illustrate how crap the town centre is. I agree that the tow. Centre is crap though.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 8, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> And taken a rainy day picture not of the town centre to illustrate how crap the town centre is. I agree that the tow. Centre is crap though.


Ignore the Torygraph - look at this one instead

Never mind the concrete: National Trust to show the beauty of Croydon


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 8, 2016)

I didn't know that Terry and June was set in Croydon!

According to that article, the Whitgift Centre appears in the opening titles.

I just looked it up on youtube, and it starts at East Croydon station and includes Fairfield Halls and then the Whitgift Centre.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 8, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> I didn't know that Terry and June was set in Croydon!
> 
> According to that article, the Whitgift Centre appears in the opening titles.
> 
> I just looked it up on youtube, and it starts at East Croydon station and includes Fairfield Halls and then the Whitgift Centre.


But they lived in Purley.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm sure there are many purley folk who shop in Croydon. It is allowed. Besides shops much better in Croydon. Last time I saw purley, I seem to remember large stretches of shops were being redeveloped.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 8, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I'm sure there are many purley folk who shop in Croydon. It is allowed.


I know, I wasn't pointing out an inconsistency, just that they weren't Croydon dwellers.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 8, 2016)

Saying all this, purley is of course, part of the London borough of Croydon.


----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2016)

Maggot said:


> But they lived in Purley.


Which is part of Croydon ... ?!


----------



## Maggot (Jul 8, 2016)

Callie said:


> Which is part of Croydon ... ?!


No it fucking isn't.

It's in the borough of  Croydon, but it's not in Croydon.

You don't say that Hampstead is in Camden, do you?


----------



## Maggot (Jul 8, 2016)

Sorry, I got a bit worked up there!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 8, 2016)

Maggot said:


> I know, I wasn't pointing out an inconsistency, just that they weren't Croydon dwellers.


Purley is in Croydon though. 

Isn't it?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 8, 2016)

Maggot said:


> No it fucking isn't.
> 
> It's in the borough of  Croydon, but it's not in Croydon.
> 
> You don't say that Hampstead is in Camden, do you?


I don't understand why you're getting so wound up. 

Purley is in Croydon according to everyone except you.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 8, 2016)

Maggot said:


> No it fucking isn't.
> 
> It's in the borough of  Croydon, but it's not in Croydon.
> 
> You don't say that Hampstead is in Camden, do you?



Yes.


.


----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2016)

Yep sorry Maggot 

If Purley isn't in Croydon....where does Croydon end and begin?

Granted saying east Croydon in Croydon sounds a bit daft but Addiscombe is in Croydon, Broad Green is in Croydon, Sanderstead is in Croydon and mother flipping PURLEY IS IN CROYDON.

Purley probably likes to think it isn't though.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 9, 2016)

Going off at a tangent here, what happened to North Croydon? There is East, West and South but no North; how come?
Is West Croydon really West, is it not really North and if so, West Croydon should be down towards Old Town/Duppas Hill?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 9, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Going off at a tangent here, what happened to North Croydon? There is East, West and South but no North; how come?
> Is West Croydon really West, is it not really North and if so, West Croydon should be down towards Old Town/Duppas Hill?


Those are just the names of the railway stations. I guess North Croydon would be Norwood Junction.


----------



## Callie (Jul 9, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Going off at a tangent here, what happened to North Croydon? There is East, West and South but no North; how come?
> Is West Croydon really West, is it not really North and if so, West Croydon should be down towards Old Town/Duppas Hill?


Its just a lie, Croydon is full of LIES. Croydon has no compass!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 9, 2016)

Callie said:


> Its just a lie, Croydon is full of LIES. Croydon has no compass!


Good point


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 9, 2016)

Selhurst is north Croydon


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 9, 2016)

NoCro


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 9, 2016)

The dirty north is more south London than south London, and the south is another world. Next.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 9, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Selhurst is north Croydon


True, but I think Norwood Junction is a) more northerly than Selhurst station, and b) was supposed to be called North Croydon station. 

Which is why I suggested that


----------



## hash tag (Jul 9, 2016)

Norwood junction should really be north Croydon? Wow, where did that come from, what happened? My only thought on that is the junction has an SE postcode as opposed to a Croydon one.


----------



## Callie (Jul 9, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Norwood junction should really be north Croydon? Wow, where did that come from, what happened? My only thought on that is the junction has an SE postcode as opposed to a Croydon one.


Lots of places in Croydon have SE postcodes. I grew up on a road where my nan's house on one side was a CRO postcode but my cousins over the road had an SE. This was in Addiscombe.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 9, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Norwood junction should really be north Croydon? Wow, where did that come from, what happened? My only thought on that is the junction has an SE postcode as opposed to a Croydon one.


It was named before we had postcodes.

I may have misremembered, but I thought I read somewhere they wanted it to call it Jolly Sailor or something similar related to the canal, but that wasn't allowed, so it was going to be North Croydon, but that was thrown out, so it became Norwood Junction.

I have no idea where I got that from. Possibly from a dream. But it would be a sad dream if so.

ETA - looks like I may have made that bit up. I was right about the Jolly Sailor, though. Norwood Junction railway station - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 9, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Norwood junction should really be north Croydon? Wow, where did that come from, what happened? My only thought on that is the junction has an SE postcode as opposed to a Croydon one.


But I could add that it is (probably?) the most northerly railway station in Croydon?


----------



## Hoss (Jul 9, 2016)

Callie I grew up in Addiscombe too!

And Norbury surely the most northern of northern places in Croydon?

.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 9, 2016)

Hoss said:


> Callie I grew up in Addiscombe too!
> 
> And Norbury surely the most northern of northern places in Croydon?
> 
> .


Ah - Norbury. I didn't realise that was in Croydon. 

Yep - I reckon that'll do it. 

Although it is also probably further West than West Croydon station


----------



## TruXta (Jul 9, 2016)

Surely Norwood Junction is South Norwood, not fucking North Croydon? Might as well call Upper Norwood North Croydon then. Selhurst, fine. I don't give a shit about Selhurst


----------



## TruXta (Jul 9, 2016)

Apropos of nothing the wikipedia page on the history of Fort Neaf is interesting. History of Thornton Heath - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 9, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Ah - Norbury. I didn't realise that was in Croydon.


 
Yes - according to this, the name derives from Northbury, the ‘northern manor house’ of Croydon

Norbury was the northern terminus of Croydon Corporation Tramways







it was well in to the 1920s before the lines at Hermitage Bridge (still the boundary between Croydon and Lambeth boroughs) were joined to those of the London County Council Tramways so that trams could run through from Croydon to central London - before that you had to get off one tram, walk across the boundary and get on another - there were a few nonsenses like that around London and elsewhere)


----------



## TruXta (Jul 9, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Yes - according to this, the name derives from Northbury, the ‘northern manor house’ of Croydon


Interesting, the wiki article I linked to above disputes that.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 9, 2016)

TruXta said:


> Interesting, the wiki article I linked to above disputes that.


 


history is like that

although the difference between northbury / northborough is not that great, and it's worth bearing in mind that English was a spoken language and spelling was pretty flexible until dr johnson got involved...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 10, 2016)

TruXta said:


> Surely Norwood Junction is South Norwood, not fucking North Croydon? Might as well call Upper Norwood North Croydon then. Selhurst, fine. I don't give a shit about Selhurst


Yes, Norwood Junction is South Norwood, but it's also Croydon, whereas Upper Norwood is in several London Boroughs, not just Croydon.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yes, Norwood Junction is South Norwood, but it's also Croydon, whereas Upper Norwood is in several London Boroughs, not just Croydon.


I wasn't talking about the borough, I meant the town. Up thread it was said Purley was in Croydon, which is fine if you're on about the borough.


----------



## Callie (Jul 10, 2016)

Hoss said:


> Callie I grew up in Addiscombe too!
> 
> And Norbury surely the most northern of northern places in Croydon?
> 
> .


what school did you go to:


----------



## Hoss (Jul 10, 2016)

TruXta said:


> I wasn't talking about the borough, I meant the town. Up thread it was said Purley was in Croydon, which is fine if you're on about the borough.



Is Up Thread in the North or South of the borough?


.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 10, 2016)

Callie said:


> what school did you go to:



Davidson and then Shirley High.

You?


.


----------



## Callie (Jul 10, 2016)

Ashburton Juniors then the same. Im now frantically trying to work out how old you are! my detective skills say you might know my cousin  


someone who went to the same school as me. how terrifying!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 10, 2016)

Callie said:


> Ashburton Juniors then the same. Im now frantically trying to work out how old you are! my detective skills say you might know my cousin
> 
> 
> someone who went to the same school as me. how terrifying!



[emoji15]

What's your cousins name? PM if you prefer!



.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 10, 2016)

My daughter goes to Davidson. Can I be in the gang too?


----------



## Maggot (Jul 10, 2016)

Callie said:


> Yep sorry Maggot
> 
> If Purley isn't in Croydon....where does Croydon end and begin?
> 
> ...





TruXta said:


> I wasn't talking about the borough, I meant the town. Up thread it was said Purley was in Croydon, which is fine if you're on about the borough.



Truxta has hit the nail on the head here. There is a difference between being in Croydon and being in the Borough of Croydon. If you say something is in Croydon, it means it's in the town of Croydon (IMO), so Broad Green is in Croydon, but Sanderstead and Purley aren't. 

It doesn't happen in other boroughs: People don't say Eltham is in Greenwich, or Earls Court is in Kensington and Chelsea do they?


----------



## Callie (Jul 10, 2016)

There is no area called 'Croydon' apart from the borough of. IMO

Draw me where your Croydon is on a map. Then lets really have a row about it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 10, 2016)

Callie said:


> There is no area called 'Croydon' apart from the borough of. IMO
> 
> Draw me where your Croydon is on a map. Then lets really have a row about it


Exactly.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 10, 2016)

TruXta said:


> I wasn't talking about the borough, I meant the town. Up thread it was said Purley was in Croydon, which is fine if you're on about the borough.


sorry - I don't follow. 

I thought we were talking about railway stations.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 10, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Truxta has hit the nail on the head here. There is a difference between being in Croydon and being in the Borough of Croydon. If you say something is in Croydon, it means it's in the town of Croydon (IMO), so Broad Green is in Croydon, but Sanderstead and Purley aren't.
> 
> It doesn't happen in other boroughs: People don't say Eltham is in Greenwich, or Earls Court is in Kensington and Chelsea do they?


There is no town of Croydon.

And this thread is about Croydon. So, perhaps not the best place to pick a fight as to what is in Croydon.



And yes, they do


----------



## Maggot (Jul 10, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> There is no town of Croydon.





Really, so how do you explain this?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 10, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Really, so how do you explain this?


The same way that we have to explain all the other former town halls which are now in the London Borough of Croydon. That particular one happens to house (some of) the Croydon Borough Council offices. There is no town council, although there used to be. 

But you know what? I really can't be bothered with yet another fucking argument about what is in Croydon and what is not in Croydon, and particularly on a thread about Croydon.

So, I am zoning out of this one.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2016)

Just because there's no town council doesn't mean that the town is gone


----------



## Callie (Jul 10, 2016)

TruXta said:


> Just because there's no town council doesn't mean that the town is gone


Draw it on a map. I dare ya!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2016)

Callie said:


> Draw it on a map. I dare ya!


What would that prove?


----------



## Callie (Jul 10, 2016)

You and maggot appear to be in agreement that there is a place...space...area within the borough of Croydon that is recognised as Croydon when referring to Croydon..Purley is not in it, Broad Green is. Norwood Junction is not in it presumably East, West and South are in.

It might prove you're talking nonsense


----------



## Maggot (Jul 10, 2016)

I can't draw maps, but the town of croydon is made up from part of CR0 and part of CR2. Definitely not CR7, SE25 CR8 or CR5!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2016)

Callie said:


> You and maggot appear to be in agreement that there is a place...space...area within the borough of Croydon that is recognised as Croydon when referring to Croydon..Purley is not in it, Broad Green is. Norwood Junction is not in it presumably East, West and South are in.
> 
> It might prove you're talking nonsense


There's been a town called Croydon for a good long time now. I don't see why the current administrative boundaries come into it at all.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 10, 2016)

"town
taʊn/
_noun_

a built-up area with a name, defined boundaries, and local government, that is larger than a village and generally smaller than a city."


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 10, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> defined boundaries


 
that's kinda difficult in much of greater london - a few centuries ago, you could see the gaps between each settlement - you can't now.

and whose boundaries?

to a large extent, borough boundaries (even of London boroughs) owe something to the manors carved up after the norman conquest and hence the church parishes (although there has been tinkering at the edges occasionally since, in particular the creation of Greater London and the 1965 London Boroughs which - in most cases - meant that two or more boroughs became one new London Borough)

postcode boundaries and dialling code areas were as much a matter of operational convenience to the post office and don't neatly match borough boundaries

and there are housing developments that have been built over the last century that don't neatly fit within either existing boundary - I can't immediately think of one round Croydon, but the LCC's Downham estate was (and remains) partly within Lewisham borough (which was inside the LCC) and partly within Bromley borough (which wasn't)


----------



## Maggot (Jul 10, 2016)

From wikipedia:



> *Croydon* is a large town in south London, England, the principal settlement of the London Borough of Croydon. It is located 9.5 miles (15.3 km) south of Charing Cross. It is one of the largest commercial districts outside of Central London, bearing one of the largest shopping districts and a developed night-time economy. It is identified in theLondon Plan as one of 11 metropolitan centres in Greater London.[2] It has a population of 52,104 in the 2011 census, comprising the Addiscombe, Broad Green and Fairfield wards.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 11, 2016)

Hoss said:


> Davidson and then Shirley High.
> 
> You?
> 
> ...





Callie said:


> Ashburton Juniors then the same. Im now frantically trying to work out how old you are! my detective skills say you might know my cousin
> 
> 
> someone who went to the same school as me. how terrifying!



I too was Shirley High!


----------



## Dan U (Jul 11, 2016)

personally speaking I would say Croydon is the middle bit with shops and concrete.

When I go up Duppas Hill from Waddon I think of myself as being in Croydon.
Same as coming up the A23 round about the bus garage.
Coming up Cherry Orchard Road from Addiscombe

etc. the rest is the 'Borough of'

same as Sutton, Kingston etc.

I take Callie  point though if we drew it on a map we would probably come up with something different, as Croydon is as much a state of mind mmmaaannn


----------



## Callie (Jul 11, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I too was Shirley High!


I had three cousins there...unless you're really old you probably knew one too  




Are you really old? :Hmm:  yellow jumpers for goal posts etc etc


----------



## ffsear (Jul 11, 2016)

Callie said:


> There is no area called 'Croydon' apart from the borough of. IMO
> 
> Draw me where your Croydon is on a map. Then lets really have a row about it


----------



## Callie (Jul 11, 2016)

Excellent mapping skills  the breadth is a bit off though, not sure anyone needs to include Hounslow. In anything. Ever.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 11, 2016)

that is essentially where I would say 'Croydon' is


----------



## Callie (Jul 11, 2016)

IKEA is in!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 11, 2016)

ffsear said:


> View attachment 89449


Wow. I went for a run around Croydon today and it turns out I wasn't even in Croydon.


----------



## Callie (Jul 11, 2016)

You were in Croydon but not Croydon, Croydon.


----------



## Callie (Jul 11, 2016)

Are there any parks in Croydon not looked after by a 'friends of' group? I'm sure there are loads actually but is this a fairly new phenomenon because councils don't want to invest? Is it just Croydon? Probably not. Maybe we should club together and take over a park?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 11, 2016)

Callie said:


> Are there any parks in Croydon not looked after by a 'friends of' group? I'm sure there are loads actually but is this a fairly new phenomenon because councils don't want to invest? Is it just Croydon? Probably not. Maybe we should club together and take over a park?


Friends groups appear to be the only way to get the council to do anything because they have so little money that they can't afford to pay people to do the planting, for example, even though they can afford to buy the bulbs. 

Friends groups also raise money and get donations for planting and fixing stuff. 

I am sure there are plenty still waiting to be loved, although I guess that the prettiest ones have all been taken


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 11, 2016)

My garden is in Croydon (although possibly not in Croydon, Croydon) and in need of friends. It is not a park, but I would be more than happy for anyone to come and do some planting/weeding/litter collection/pond maintenance for me, in exchange for which you can sit on my patio furniture or lawn 

(worth a try, I thought)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 11, 2016)

Callie said:


> You were in Croydon but not Croydon, Croydon.


Looks like I only just live in Croydon despite being 10 minutes walk from the station. Lloyd park isn't even in Croydon anymore.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 11, 2016)

Thornton Heath isn't in Croydon, I've just noticed they've got  their own thread. Splitters!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 11, 2016)

But they are right by Croydon hospital.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 11, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Looks like I only just live in Croydon despite being 10 minutes walk from the station. Lloyd park isn't even in Croydon anymore.


You live in Croydon. 

I live in Croydon. 

End of.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 11, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> You live in Croydon.
> 
> I live in Croydon.
> 
> End of.


You live in south norwood, I'm practically in Shirley or something.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 11, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> You live in south norwood, I'm practically in Shirley or something.


Technically, if we are doing wards, I don't even live in South Norwood. I live in Woodside.

But you are north of East Croydon station, so you are definitely not Shirley. Almost North Croydon, in fact


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 11, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Technically, if we are doing wards, I don't even live in South Norwood. I live in Woodside.
> 
> But you are north of East Croydon station, so you are definitely not Shirley. Almost North Croydon, in fact


Im not north of East Croydon station, I am directly east of it on a compass.
Selhurst is north of the station.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 11, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Im not north of East Croydon station, I am directly east of it on a compass.
> Selhurst is north of the station.


Oh, are you? That just shows my lack of directional awareness 

Because I am north of East Croydon, and you are between me and East Croydon, as far as buses go, I figured that put you north of it.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 12, 2016)

Forget all this whats where in Croydon stuff. Who is going to volunteer to go on one of the National Trust Tours ad report back?
Edge City: Croydon
Croydon and District Centre


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 12, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Forget all this whats where in Croydon stuff. Who is going to volunteer to go on one of the National Trust Tours ad report back?
> Edge City: Croydon
> Croydon and District Centre


I have already booked my ticket 

It is only on for a short time, so anyone who might be interested should get on and book


----------



## Dan U (Jul 12, 2016)

in other definitely Croydon news, bit of a kerfuffle going on as the Council want to open Surrey Street Market on a Sunday but not to the fruit and veg traders and local residents not 100% convinced

Surrey Street residents stage meeting over Sunday market

tbh if you go to Surrey Street market on a Friday it is getting nearly 50/50 trad market stalls vs food.

a new coffee stall opened last week selling coffee made with Monmouthshire beans but my sample of 1 coffee suggests it is not as good as the place near the flyover


----------



## Callie (Jul 12, 2016)

Gregg's?! 

I think the market would benefit for a bit if diversification and if there are issues actually doing something in Surrey street why not use St Georges walk (suitable in all weathers, could sit and have a coffee/natter) or ?exchange square or whatever it is called near Matthews yard.


----------



## Callie (Jul 12, 2016)

In other Croydon Croydon news: reassessing the ward boundaries as some wards have far more people than others who broad green vs east coulsdon or somewhere which is essentially a field. Interesting, has that happened elsewhere?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 12, 2016)

I see the Fairfield closed its doors today, which explains why it had goodbye posted all over the place yesterday. Closed for good or return I wonder. I understand the underpass is open again, closure due to massive hole caused by tramlines. Disappointed. The news is not being kept up to date for this Croydon old boy. Full report please Guineveretoo


----------



## Maggot (Jul 12, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I see the Fairfield closed its doors today, which explains why it had goodbye posted all over the place yesterday. Closed for good or return I wonder. I understand the underpass is open again, closure due to massive hole caused by tramlines. Disappointed. The news is not being kept up to date for this Croydon old boy. Full report please Guineveretoo


A quick google tells me it's closing for 2 years, for a refurb.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 13, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I see the Fairfield closed its doors today, which explains why it had goodbye posted all over the place yesterday. Closed for good or return I wonder. I understand the underpass is open again, closure due to massive hole caused by tramlines. Disappointed. The news is not being kept up to date for this Croydon old boy. Full report please Guineveretoo


Sorry for not keeping you up to date. 

Yes, Fairfield Halls has closed for refurbishment. But not without controversy. Some of us signed a petition calling on the council to keep it open while they refurbished it, rather than sacking all the staff, some of whom had been there for a very long time, disbanding the Trust which has been running it, and breaking the long established links with tour and concert organisers who have been putting on gigs at Fairfield Halls for decades. 

It is not good. 

I didn't know that was why the underpass was closed, although I did know that it was closed


----------



## ffsear (Jul 13, 2016)

Plans for a large lidl just past south Croydon

Lidl South Croydon


----------



## hash tag (Jul 13, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Sorry for not keeping you up to date.
> 
> 
> I didn't know that was why the underpass was closed, although I did know that it was closed


The Fairfield. It's a way of getting rid of expensive staff and rehiring with minimum wages and zero hours probably 
Fairfield Halls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Fairfield @50
Saw my first gig at the Fairfield. Amongst others, I saw Hawkwind there a "year or two" back. Reflecting, it would seem much to respectable to hold some of the gigs it did, Hawkwind included.


----------



## Callie (Jul 13, 2016)

I think Croydon needs a decent large venue for music, shows, comedy etc. Fairfield should fit the bill but they just don't seem to have had much on that people would want to go to. Which is a real shame. And I'm not sure why? Maybe the capacity is too much si they can only hold events for much bigger crowds?


----------



## Dan U (Jul 13, 2016)

Callie said:


> Gregg's?!
> 
> I think the market would benefit for a bit if diversification and if there are issues actually doing something in Surrey street why not use St Georges walk (suitable in all weathers, could sit and have a coffee/natter) or ?exchange square or whatever it is called near Matthews yard.



ha ha no not Greggs, across the road from Greggs - called Crushed Bean

Problem with St Georges Walk is it is going to be flattened if they ever get their shit together with Westfield etc.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Plans for a large lidl just past south Croydon
> 
> Lidl South Croydon



Now I love Lidl, but isn't two enough?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2016)

Dan U said:


> ha ha no not Greggs, across the road from Greggs - called Crushed Bean
> 
> Problem with St Georges Walk is it is going to be flattened if they ever get their shit together with Westfield etc.


What about that square around St Mathews year that is empty of shops and anything else.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2016)

In other news. . . 101 records is closing after 30 years. 
Will be gone between December 2016 and March 2017

Bummer.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 13, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What about that square around St Mathews year that is empty of shops and anything else.



yeah that would be good i reckon.

and bummer indeed about 101, will have to do a lunchtime visit at some point


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 13, 2016)

Callie said:


> I think Croydon needs a decent large venue for music, shows, comedy etc. Fairfield should fit the bill but they just don't seem to have had much on that people would want to go to. Which is a real shame. And I'm not sure why? Maybe the capacity is too much si they can only hold events for much bigger crowds?


It is partly a matter of taste. I have been there quite a few times in recent years. For comedy events, musicals, theatre and ballet, classical concerts, children's theatre, even for the JC4PM tour. 

They do have more than one hall there, so I don't think the capacity is the issue.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 13, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What about that square around St Mathews year that is empty of shops and anything else.


I think it is very odd that that square is not used. Slap bang next to a car park, as well, so people could come in from wherever. Very odd.


----------



## Callie (Jul 13, 2016)

The only issue with that square is the fact that its surrounded by flats. All around the ground floor are retail units that have never had anything in them. 

There have been a couple of days time events there eg Croydon bake off but that's about it. It would be ideal for an extra market in addition the Surrey street and could pull in more people to the fruit and veg?

As for Fairfield halls I agree it is a matter if taste. I gave been to events there but nothing recently and usually when I've looked at what's on there is hardly anything alluring. I just feel they could do better!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 13, 2016)

Perhaps they will when they reopen in 2 years!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 14, 2016)

Callie said:


> The only issue with that square is the fact that its surrounded by flats. All around the ground floor are retail units that have never had anything in them.
> 
> There have been a couple of days time events there eg Croydon bake off but that's about it. It would be ideal for an extra market in addition the Surrey street and could pull in more people to the fruit and veg?
> 
> As for Fairfield halls I agree it is a matter if taste. I gave been to events there but nothing recently and usually when I've looked at what's on there is hardly anything alluring. I just feel they could do better!


There are flats all around Surrey street too.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 15, 2016)

We are having a sneaky drinks in Thornton Heath tonight which, since it is in Croydon (glares around) I thought I should advertise on here. 

We are starting off in this pub - Railway Telegraph, 19 Brigstock Road, Thornton Heath, Surrey, CR7 7JJ, Contact Us, Make an Enquiry (which none of us have been to, but which claims to be family friendly and serves real ale) at 7:30. 

Tonight. (Friday 15 July). 

Maggot 
ATOMIC SUPLEX 
Leafster 
Dan U 
hash tag


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 15, 2016)

Also, alien nation Rutita1 8115 oryx buscador


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 15, 2016)

And Monkeygrinder's Organ spanglechick friendofdorothy smmudge


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 15, 2016)

Sorry, daughter duty, a longish late walk and an early hospital appointment tomorrow means I'll have to bow out.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 15, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Sorry, daughter duty, a longish late walk and an early hospital appointment tomorrow means I'll have to bow out.


I knew you would have an excuse. You would have invented one if not. 

I don't think you like us anymore


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 15, 2016)

Too late notice for me... Am out with colleagues. Have fun.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 15, 2016)

Sorry, I can't make it either - I've got to do some prep in the garden as I need to do some painting over the weekend. 

Hope you have a good night!


----------



## oryx (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks for tag. Off to local later on with partner & neighbours, but have fun.

Might see some of you at the Penge meet next week, which I'm hoping to get to.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 15, 2016)

oryx said:


> Thanks for tag. Off to local later on with partner & neighbours, but have fun.
> 
> Might see some of you at the Penge meet next week, which I'm hoping to get to.


Oh yeah - I forgot about that, because I can't make it so it is not in my diary


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 15, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> I knew you would have an excuse. You would have invented one if not.
> 
> I don't think you like us anymore


That's three good excuses right there. 
I don't make excuses for fun though, I rarely have free weekends of any sort. I'd love to walk to pub and home. If it was the builders I'm sure I'd have time for a quick one or two after I put my daughter to bed (and my wife was back).


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 15, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That's three good excuses right there.
> I don't make excuses for fun though, I rarely have free weekends of any sort. I'd love to walk to pub and home. If it was the builders I'm sure I'd have time for a quick one or two after I put my daughter to bed (and my wife was back).


We will do the Builders again some time. You will see


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks for the tag - but buscador and me can't make it this evening. Hope you all enjoy yourselves.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 15, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I see the Fairfield closed its doors today, which explains why it had goodbye posted all over the place yesterday. Closed for good or return I wonder. I understand the underpass is open again, closure due to massive hole caused by tramlines. Disappointed. The news is not being kept up to date for this Croydon old boy. Full report please Guineveretoo


Last time I was there (June) I took a few pics of the fabric...just for posterity like....hope they don't ruin the interior...


----------



## hash tag (Jul 15, 2016)

Crikey, that brings back some memories. Thank you.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 16, 2016)

Good photos!


----------



## hash tag (Jul 16, 2016)

To be fair, I think the Fairfield has had it's day. In it's day it was cutting edge. That wood panelling for the best accoustics of the day. Several different audotoria in one building, with cafe etc. It's all very provincial. The trouble is it is very close to London and Croydon has London style ambitions. The way forward appears to be the likes of the 02, which I hate. When you look at some of the shows they put on, you would think they are never 20,000 seat events and it won't be able to continue on that basis, but it does continue. 
Bless the Fairfield. I used to live close by. Have been there many times, saw my first gig there......


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## brogdale (Jul 16, 2016)

As I was leaving the Fairfield, after taking the pic above, I happened to snap the Clocktower at dusk...and when I came to look at the shots afterwards...I couldn't help but think about a certain album cover.






_"You can check-out any time you like,
But you can never leave! "_


----------



## Maggot (Jul 16, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> We are having a sneaky drinks in Thornton Heath tonight which, since it is in Croydon (glares around) I thought I should advertise on here.
> 
> We are starting off in this pub - Railway Telegraph, 19 Brigstock Road, Thornton Heath, Surrey, CR7 7JJ, Contact Us, Make an Enquiry (which none of us have been to, but which claims to be family friendly and serves real ale) at 7:30.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tag. I was busy last night. How did it go?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 16, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Thanks for the tag. I was busy last night. How did it go?


It was lovely. It is a great pub. We should go there again.


----------



## Callie (Jul 22, 2016)

I'd been meaning to go to Wandle Park for ages and went for a late stroll yesterday. It was lovely, lots of little wild flower areas, loads of benches, it was quiet and the Wandle trickling through. There was a big flock of starlings too that looked a bit like they were going to make one of those twirling, swirling murmurations but they all just went to roost in a big lime tree.

Recommended!

Has anyone been to the Wandle Arms nearby? Might go and investigate.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 22, 2016)

Callie said:


> I'd been meaning to go to Wandle Park for ages and went for a late stroll yesterday. It was lovely, lots of little wild flower areas, loads of benches, it was quiet and the Wandle trickling through. There was a big flock of starlings too that looked a bit like they were going to make one of those twirling, swirling murmurations but they all just went to roost in a big lime tree.
> 
> Recommended!
> 
> Has anyone been to the Wandle Arms nearby? Might go and investigate.


It is a lovely park, especially when the sun is shining. It's very close to my work, and I sometimes walk through it to get to the tram stop. 

Don't think  I've ever been to the Wandle Arms. Would be up for a drink there.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2016)

Callie said:


> I'd been meaning to go to Wandle Park for ages and went for a late stroll yesterday. It was lovely, lots of little wild flower areas, loads of benches, it was quiet and the Wandle trickling through. There was a big flock of starlings too that looked a bit like they were going to make one of those twirling, swirling murmurations but they all just went to roost in a big lime tree.
> 
> Recommended!


Recommended indeed; it's a little gem, isn't it? Mrs B & myself walk through it a few times every week as we walk over to Croydon and its great to see it change with the seasons.
This is a useful little history page that includes some shots of the 1960's works that saw the river culverted/ buried from view under the park.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 22, 2016)

Yesterday I went on the National Trust Edge City tour of central Croydon and it was really good.  Edge City: Croydon

I went partly because I don't like central Croydon and particulary don't like all the post war tower blocks and concrete monstrosities, but I decided that I should be more open-minded about it. 

The tour included a backstage tour of (the recently closed) Fairfield Halls, which could have lasted a lot longer.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 28, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yesterday I went on the National Trust Edge City tour of central Croydon and it was really good.  Edge City: Croydon
> 
> I went partly because I don't like central Croydon and particulary don't like all the post war tower blocks and concrete monstrosities, but I decided that I should be more open-minded about it.
> 
> The tour included a backstage tour of (the recently closed) Fairfield Halls, which could have lasted a lot longer.


Looks like _Diamond Geezer _was on the same tour. Here's a link to his splendid Flickr file of pics from the tour.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 28, 2016)

No mention of ye olde Croydone anywhere?
I believe it there are two seperate Almsehouses, on at the bottom of George St and the other Freemason's Road.
Then there are the little terraces in the Junction Road area of South Croydon and the is/was this in Park Street


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 28, 2016)

hash tag said:


> No mention of ye olde Croydone anywhere?
> I believe it there are two seperate Almsehouses, on at the bottom of George St and the other Freemason's Road.
> Then there are the little terraces in the Junction Road area of South Croydon and the is/was this in Park Street


No - the tour was mostly about post war development, although some of the older stuff was referred to.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 28, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Looks like _Diamond Geezer _was on the same tour. Here's a link to his splendid Flickr file of pics from the tour.


Wow - those photos are much better than the ones I took!
And there were fewer people on the tour when he went on it, it seems.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 28, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Wow - those photos are much better than the ones I took!
> And there were fewer people on the tour when he went on it, it seems.


He's a good photographer, but I'd love to see some of your pics....or have you already posted some?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 28, 2016)

brogdale said:


> He's a good photographer, but I'd love to see some of your pics....or have you already posted some?


Only on Facebook. 

I might put them flickr actually - I have not put anything up on there for a while 

If/when I do, I will link from here.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 28, 2016)

Shame; the older bits are disappearing and will continue to disappear.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 28, 2016)

Have just found out that FAirfield (Croydon) Ltd. The charity that ran the Fairfield has folded and possibly no money for redundancy!

Charity that runs Fairfield Halls files for administration days after venue shuts for £30m refurbishment

and after that, I found this Fairfield Halls secures lottery funding to preserve 'half a century of memories'


----------



## brogdale (Jul 28, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Have just found out that FAirfield (Croydon) Ltd. The charity that ran the Fairfield has folded and possibly no money for redundancy!
> 
> Charity that runs Fairfield Halls files for administration days after venue shuts for £30m refurbishment
> 
> and after that, I found this Fairfield Halls secures lottery funding to preserve 'half a century of memories'


Don't you follow Steven Downes' output?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 28, 2016)

no, never heard of him before, but I am just an exile trying to keep in touch for me ome town like


----------



## brogdale (Jul 28, 2016)

hash tag said:


> no, never heard of him before, but I am just an exile trying to keep in touch for me ome town like


You could do worse.
(Transparency : I'm an occasional contributor)


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 28, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Have just found out that FAirfield (Croydon) Ltd. The charity that ran the Fairfield has folded and possibly no money for redundancy!
> 
> Charity that runs Fairfield Halls files for administration days after venue shuts for £30m refurbishment
> 
> and after that, I found this Fairfield Halls secures lottery funding to preserve 'half a century of memories'


The staff were employed by the Council and have already been paid, I believe. 

The Charity didn't really have much choice than to fold after Fairfield closed. The Council will be running the halls again once they reopen, at least in the short term.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2016)

Free rent on offer: Last chance to win free shop space in South Norwood


----------



## boohoo (Jul 29, 2016)

editor said:


> Free rent on offer: Last chance to win free shop space in South Norwood



It's a good offer but Portland Road through rather lovely, is a little dead. Have you been to South Norwood?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 29, 2016)

boohoo said:


> It's a good offer but Portland Road through rather lovely, is a little dead. Have you been to South Norwood?


To be fair, that's what this offer is about. There are groups of people trying to resuscitate South Norwood. 

But I guess, if they succeed, people on urban will start complaining that it's being ruined by gentrification and hipsters. 

Can't win , really.


----------



## Callie (Jul 29, 2016)

I think gentrification for London suburbs will happen regardless. It's probably better if it's sort if steered the community and people that live there.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 29, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> To be fair, that's what this offer is about. There are groups of people trying to resuscitate South Norwood.
> 
> But I guess, if they succeed, people on urban will start complaining that it's being ruined by gentrification and hipsters.
> 
> Can't win , really.



It seems more dead than it was a couple of years ago.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> To be fair, that's what this offer is about. There are groups of people trying to resuscitate South Norwood.
> 
> But I guess, if they succeed, people on urban will start complaining that it's being ruined by gentrification and hipsters.
> 
> Can't win , really.


There's a whole rainbow of colours between run down and hipster infested.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 30, 2016)

editor said:


> There's a whole rainbow of colours between run down and hipster infested.


I agree.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 30, 2016)

boohoo said:


> It seems more dead than it was a couple of years ago.


I don't think it is.  The opposite, in fact. There have been a few attempts in the last couple of years to get things moving on, including, of course, the reopening of Stanley Halls as a community and cultural focus. 

Also, the Gold Coast is currently running comedy nights as part of the croydon comedy festival. 

And the recent South Norwood Community Festival which has only been running for a couple of years, but which is providing a community focus. 

And we've now got a sparkly Aldi instead of a run down co-op with broken freezers and unstaffed tills. 

And Antic are on their way - that'll be open soon.  

In fact, there are loads of examples of the local community trying to improve life in South Norwood.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 30, 2016)

And that's on top of the new sparkly Sainsburys and Tesco Express, both of which opened new branches on Portland Road in the last couple of years.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 22, 2016)

Is it a Forest dale problem? I know somone who has just had a place valued on Forestdale for £200K with the warning that places there are not selling at the moment. The valuer gave the warning that he knows of places for sale there since April which are not selling. Is it just over priced, the market or just Forestdale?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 22, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Is it a Forest dale problem? I know somone who has just had a place valued on Forestdale for £200K with the warning that places there are not selling at the moment. The valuer gave the warning that he knows of places for sale there since April which are not selling. Is it just over priced, the market or just Forestdale?


I had never heard of Forestdale so I looked it up. It is Addington so nowhere near Portland Road....

Or were you referring to a different discussion?


----------



## Callie (Aug 23, 2016)

Croydon thread innit.

My friends live over that way and they've got badgers.

Maybe that's why? 

I want badgers


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 23, 2016)

Callie said:


> Croydon thread innit.
> 
> My friends live over that way and they've got badgers.



Badgers? Badgers?! We don't need no steenkin' badgers!


----------



## hash tag (Aug 24, 2016)

Forestdale is more Selsdon than Addington  It has a CR0 postcode so definitly Croydon. So whats wrong with it, why isn't stuff there selling?


----------



## Manter (Aug 26, 2016)

London teachers and parents:


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 26, 2016)

Callie said:


> Croydon thread innit.
> 
> My friends live over that way and they've got badgers.
> 
> ...



I've just had a new mega fence put around my garden and now I no longer get Croydon badgers to oogle from my patio.


----------



## Callie (Aug 26, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Forestdale is more Selsdon than Addington  It has a CR0 postcode so definitly Croydon. So whats wrong with it, why isn't stuff there selling?


Housing stock? I guess it's not cool and any commuters would have to bus it or walk n tram to get a train to central. Transport isn't brilliant to Addington or Selsdon. No idea what schools are like up that way.


----------



## Callie (Aug 26, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I've just had a new mega fence put around my garden and now I no longer get Croydon badgers to oogle from my patio.


You had badgers tooooo?! Really?! Or are you joking? I don't have badgers


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 26, 2016)

Callie said:


> You had badgers tooooo?! Really?! Or are you joking? I don't have badgers


Yeah I have come across badgers several times in my garden. The first time I was just sitting really still on the patio and one came out of the bushes and walked right up to me. I then remembered that they could be bitey so got up and it ran off like a shot. 
Since then I have seen a few when I have been outside. Or seen them pass the full length glass doors at the back as I'm watching TV. 
Ive just had all my inviting rough foliage cleared and new fences with concrete bases put in and the foxes and badgers are history. However the birds and the squirrels are loving it. In fact I never saw any squirrels before. . . . but they are not that interesting. Shame it doesn't keep the slugs out.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 30, 2016)

Silicon Valley, Croydon; well who would of thought it, Croydon start to come good. What with box park, the planned Westfield and this, it's the place to be Croydon 'has fastest-growing economy'


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 30, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Silicon Valley, Croydon; well who would of thought it, Croydon start to come good. What with box park, the planned Westfield and this, it's the place to be Croydon 'has fastest-growing economy'


I've seen more things close than open in the last ten years. They've never been able to fill the shop units in centrale and office blocks stand empty. The box park is a joke, doubt it will be open by winter, and nobody seems to be that interested in renting any space there.


----------



## Callie (Aug 30, 2016)

Went to Croydon Pride Sunday along Surrey Street. Twas nice, friendly crowd, stalls, good stall, craft beer, a wee stage with a variety of live acts.

If they can, I think next year they should do it in queens gardens as that's a much nicer space but it was good. I did miss the parade down the High street though past all the shouty preachers


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 30, 2016)

Callie said:


> Went to Croydon Pride Sunday along Surrey Street. Twas nice, friendly crowd, stalls, good stall, craft beer, a wee stage with a variety of live acts.
> 
> If they can, I think next year they should do it in queens gardens as that's a much nicer space but it was good. I did miss the parade down the High street though past all the shouty preachers


Aw what? I would have gone. I never know when these things are going on.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 30, 2016)

Callie said:


> Went to Croydon Pride Sunday along Surrey Street. Twas nice, friendly crowd, stalls, good stall, craft beer, a wee stage with a variety of live acts.
> 
> If they can, I think next year they should do it in queens gardens as that's a much nicer space


 And appropriately named


----------



## Callie (Aug 30, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Aw what? I would have gone. I never know when these things are going on.


Sorry! If I had been more organised I would have posted here. 

There's a thread in community about an event in Carshalton in the 3rd Septbyou might be interested in?!


----------



## Callie (Aug 30, 2016)

Maggot said:


> And appropriately named


Haaa! Yes I didn't even twig that  they have to do it


----------



## Callie (Aug 30, 2016)

Callie said:


> Sorry! If I had been more organised I would have posted here.
> 
> There's a thread in community about an event in Carshalton in the 3rd Sept you might be interested in?!


Thread here: 

https://www.urban75.net/forums/thre...aw-jack-saturday-3-9-16.346882/#post-14677769

All welcome to tag along/invade


----------



## ffsear (Aug 31, 2016)

Fastest growing economy in the UK!

Croydon dubbed 'Silicon Valley of South London' as economy grows faster than any other in UK

The Silicon Valley of South London takes UK fastest economic growth crown


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Fastest growing economy in the UK!
> 
> Croydon dubbed 'Silicon Valley of South London' as economy grows faster than any other in UK
> 
> The Silicon Valley of South London takes UK fastest economic growth crown


Unsurprisingly, all a load of bollux.


----------



## ffsear (Sep 3, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Unsurprisingly, all a load of bollux.




thats just an angry one man band


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2016)

ffsear said:


> thats just an angry one man band


As you wish, but the 'content' of the story you linked was bollux.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 3, 2016)

ffsear said:


> thats just an angry one man band


And so he should be, being fed such bollocks. . . But look at all the other shit wipes that just reprint the 'news'. Thought it sounded a bit suspect.


----------



## ffsear (Sep 4, 2016)

brogdale said:


> As you wish, but the 'content' of the story you linked was bollux.




Sorry. But why would the national press make a story like that up ?   Its Croydon !


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 4, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Sorry. But why would the national press make a story like that up ?   Its Croydon !


Did you even read the link?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 4, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Did you even read the link?


Would appear not.


----------



## ffsear (Sep 4, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Did you even read the link?



The one I put up or the angry Croydon jobsworth ?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 4, 2016)

Meanwhile Croydon vermin hold a "party" to welcome "new" members.







Looks more like a 1980's NPofSA party. Croydon FFS.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 4, 2016)

ffsear said:


> The one I put up or the angry Croydon jobsworth ?


The one by the actual journalist that checks the sources and finds the press release reported practically  word for word by hacks to be bollocks. The only thing he was angry about was being fed a press release of made up rubbish. Hardly a jobsworth unless you think actually doing you job is being a jobsworth.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 5, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Is it a Forest dale problem? I know somone who has just had a place valued on Forestdale for £200K with the warning that places there are not selling at the moment. The valuer gave the warning that he knows of places for sale there since April which are not selling. Is it just over priced, the market or just Forestdale?



I lived the first 9 months of my life on Forestdale 

Utterly useless fact but there we are. 

Saw this on Inside Croydon re Boxpark. Oct opening with a fairly decent gig for Croydon 

Boxpark opening airbrushes all mention of Ambition Festival


----------



## Dan U (Sep 5, 2016)

This may interest some

Stanley Halls launches weekly movies with membership offer

Also in other kinda relevant to previous posts news, according to my step dad (who is not always totally reliable) the land lady from The Oval Tavern is running a cafe in that new tech place in Davis House

Also HMRC have taken a big building in the new shiny East Croydon development for 2,500 staff. That is actually true I think


----------



## Dan U (Sep 15, 2016)

Most of St George's Walk is standing in for Istanbul this week for a big Hollywood film with Michael Keaton in it. 

Film trucks all over the shop and shop fronts redone to look Turkish, cars with Turkish numbers plates etc and loads of extras queueing for food in one of the clubs near Surrey Street. 

There till tomorrow I think.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2016)

Oh dear, what does that say for St George's walk?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 15, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Most of St George's Walk is standing in for Istanbul this week for a big Hollywood film with Michael Keaton in it.
> 
> Film trucks all over the shop and shop fronts redone to look Turkish, cars with Turkish numbers plates etc and loads of extras queueing for food in one of the clubs near Surrey Street.
> 
> There till tomorrow I think.


Is it worth a look? I'm at a bit of a loose end.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 15, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is it worth a look? I'm at a bit of a loose end.



There is a lot going on but you can't  see a huge amount of filming, just a lot of extras walking across the road that disects the Walk. 

I think there is a lot of filming inside some premises as well in the actual walk. 

Lots of crew about


----------



## ffsear (Sep 16, 2016)

Hope this happens

Turtle Bay planning to open on Croydon's former Tiger Tiger site

The one in Brixton is excellent


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 16, 2016)

Never went to tiger tiger, didn't even know it was supposed to be a 'club'. Open to 3am? Jesus.
I know nothing of Turtle Bay so I guess I just have to wait and see.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 16, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Hope this happens
> 
> Turtle Bay planning to open on Croydon's former Tiger Tiger site
> 
> The one in Brixton is excellent



Whole place is being gutted at the moment. 

Wonder what is going upstairs, it's huge inside.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 19, 2016)

Fun article.

Why You Should Go To... Croydon


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 19, 2016)

10 years ago I bought my house for £300,000. If I had bought it ten years before it would have been £75,000. Now it in excess of £500,000. But most of Croydon is still an ugly looking dump.


----------



## ffsear (Sep 19, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> 10 years ago I bought my house for £300,000. If I had bought it ten years before it would have been £75,000. Now it in excess of £500,000. But most of Croydon is still an ugly looking dump.



I bought 2 years ago for 285k,  valued at 360k last month when we had it valued for a new mortgage (CR0) .   Crazy.

Agree about how ugly it looks though.  One thing that annoys me in Croydon is the street cleaners. Clearly underfunded and not enough of them. When i lived in Brixton they used to be out in force early doors, have the place cleaned up and did a bloody good job of it.  A Sunday morning walk down south croydon high street and its a pretty disgusting mix of kebab meat, vomit and broken glass.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 20, 2016)

Now they're doing a feature on Addiscombe, which is part of Croydon and nothing like the description. Although the Tram Stop cafe is okay, I guess.

Next stop, Addiscombe - Croydonist


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 20, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Now they're doing a feature on Addiscombe, which is part of Croydon and nothing like the description. Although the Tram Stop cafe is okay, I guess.
> 
> Next stop, Addiscombe - Croydonist


Ha ha yes they have kind of bigged it up a bit. I do like addiscome, but the tram stop, the valet, and the veg shop are super overpriced. Well expensive. I use the railway park a lot but screw Bingham park, what about ashburton park? Addiscome has got a long way to go before it becomes the delightful village high street in the article.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 20, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ha ha yes they have kind of bigged it up a bit. I do like addiscome, but the tram stop, the valet, and the veg shop are super overpriced. Well expensive. I use the railway park a lot but screw Bingham park, what about ashburton park? Addiscome has got a long way to go before it becomes the delightful village high street in the article.


Ashburton Park does get a mention, although it's not in Addiscombe, seemingly. 

I know the railway park, but I'm not sure I've seen the other park mentioned in the article. Might check it out.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 20, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Ashburton Park does get a mention, although it's not in Addiscombe, seemingly.
> 
> I know the railway park, but I'm not sure I've seen the other park mentioned in the article. Might check it out.


Oh yeah so it does. Must have skipped that. I prefer the wilderness of South Norwood country park, but I'm always running so it doesn't seem that far away. 
Bingham park is small and boring. It's just a small patch of green with a crap small play park for small children at the bottom.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 20, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh yeah so it does. Must have skipped that. I prefer the wilderness of South Norwood country park, but I'm always running so it doesn't seem that far away.
> Bingham park is small and boring. It's just a small patch of green with a crap small play park for small children at the bottom.


Perhaps I won't bother then. 

What about South Norwood lake? What are your views on that, since you are such an expert on local parks?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 20, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Perhaps I won't bother then.
> 
> What about South Norwood lake? What are your views on that, since you are such an expert on local parks?



I wouldn't say I'm an expert, I just have jogging routes through most of Croydons parks. For me south norwood lake is boring. Too far to go for too little park reward. It's not a wilderness like south norwood country park, which also has a lake if you like looking at those. South Norwood lake is too small and urban for me. I believe there is a nature trail but I have only visited the park two or three times on a jog as it wasn't as good as I had hoped. 

South Norwood Country Park on the other hand has become a pretty regular morning jog. I also have a regular run around Lloyd park and it's woodland bits, but that's a little too short so heading up to woodland in addington hills is fun. You can see the whole of London from the viewing platform up there. 

There are loads of nice places to visit in and around Croydon like Selsdon Wood and some lovely well tended gardens around Shirley (can't remember the name). 

There is hardly any bugger about in any of these places, even at the weekend. Such a waste.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 21, 2016)

Addington Hills were destroyed by the trams.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 21, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Addington Hills were destroyed by the trams.


Well I guess still some of it exists. I only cross the tram lines a couple of times.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 21, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Addington Hills were destroyed by the trams.



That's a slight exaggeration. The majority of the woodland is untouched. The tramway cut off a slice of the side but most of it was left alone and intact.


.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 21, 2016)

Hoss said:


> That's a slight exaggeration. The majority of the woodland is untouched. The tramway cut off a slice of the side but most of it was left alone and intact.
> 
> 
> .


That sounds more like it. I go through there all the time and it seems pretty woodlandy to me. Of course I don't know how big it was before the trams, but you wouldn't have to go far left of the tram to be cut off by the road anyway.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 24, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Addington Hills were destroyed by the trams.


I'm sorry, but that's complete rubbish.  The trams follow Coombe Road pretty closely, and are no more than about 50m away from the road at any point. This leaves the vast majority of the hillls, about 95% intact.


----------



## jils (Sep 24, 2016)

Hello all, stumbled across this thread while looking for information on living in Croydon. My partner and I are looking to possibly move to the area and have seen a few good properties. We have found a house in Broad Green which seems like a real steal in fantastic condition. My only concern is the area, as we have literally only visited it once and have no knowledge of life here.

Is Broad Green a reasonable area in which to live? We currently live in Stratford which while rapidly redeveloping is still rough around the edges, so we have some experience of walking home quickly at night.. Unfortunately much of what I can find online about the BG area focuses on London Road's involvement in the riots, so would love an up to date idea of what the area is like!

We're not looking for much culture/nightlife wise on our doorstep but would ideally like to be in a reasonably safe and well regarded area. Suspect we will move in 5+ years time, so would like to think that others will be attracted to the property in the future. While the house itself is fantastic it has been on the market for some time, which makes me wonder if the area is the big downside..?

Okay, end of essay. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## boohoo (Sep 24, 2016)

jils Lots of good food shops in Broadgreen - I like the Turkish place. Don't know about it safety wise - can't be worse than anywhere else. All London houses are still increasing in value - even when they are crap.

Not sure if Croydon or anything surrounding it (certainly to the North)  is well regarded.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2016)

Croydon is no more or less safe than anywhere in London. I've never had any trouble in the 14 years I've been here.
Broad green wouldn't be my first choice, and a bit far from east Croydon for a comfortable walk home. West Croydon and it's 'tube' is a joke. "Ooh Croydon's getting a tube"' yeah but it lost a railway route that better served the line and east Croydon is still the best way into London.
South or east and closer to east Croydon station is better if you can afford it.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 25, 2016)

Maggot said:


> I'm sorry, but that's complete rubbish.  The trams follow Coombe Road pretty closely, and are no more than about 50m away from the road at any point. This leaves the vast majority of the hillls, about 95% intact.



One whole side of the hills was taken out.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2016)

hash tag said:


> One whole side of the hills was taken out.


Where? There is a road around it and you can cross the tram line. . . . Where you come to the road. Do you have a map before the tram? Genuinely interested. I just can't see how that much could be missing, I mean the tram just follows the road and there is only a tiny bit to the south and you can cross the track anyway.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 25, 2016)

The road has stayed exactly as it was. There was no pavement up that side of the hills. The tram lines were put into the woods from very bottom at Shirley Oaks Road at the bottom very nearly to the top just before Shirley Hills Road.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2016)

hash tag said:


> The road has stayed exactly as it was. There was no pavement up that side of the hills. The tram lines were put into the woods from very bottom at Shirley Oaks Road at the bottom very nearly to the top just before Shirley Hills Road.


The tram pretty much follows coombe road and still has trees etc to the south in the very small section the lines intersect. I can't see how a whole side of the hill has been leveled if the road was always there anyway.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi jils I worked for years in Windmill Road, which I guess, is in Broad Green. Never thought of it as being anything but safe. As ATOMIC SUPLEX said, it's a bit of a hike to East Croydon station though.


----------



## jils (Sep 27, 2016)

boohoo said:


> jils Lots of good food shops in Broadgreen - I like the Turkish place. Don't know about it safety wise - can't be worse than anywhere else. All London houses are still increasing in value - even when they are crap.
> 
> Not sure if Croydon or anything surrounding it (certainly to the North)  is well regarded.





ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Croydon is no more or less safe than anywhere in London. I've never had any trouble in the 14 years I've been here.
> Broad green wouldn't be my first choice, and a bit far from east Croydon for a comfortable walk home. West Croydon and it's 'tube' is a joke. "Ooh Croydon's getting a tube"' yeah but it lost a railway route that better served the line and east Croydon is still the best way into London.
> South or east and closer to east Croydon station is better if you can afford it.





Leafster said:


> Hi jils I worked for years in Windmill Road, which I guess, is in Broad Green. Never thought of it as being anything but safe. As ATOMIC SUPLEX said, it's a bit of a hike to East Croydon station though.



Thank you all for your advice, very helpful. Seeing the house again today and will be sure to walk around the area to try to get a feel for it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 27, 2016)

jils said:


> Thank you all for your advice, very helpful. Seeing the house again today and will be sure to walk around the area to try to get a feel for it.


Try to head for places you may need to go. South from there to the shopping centre. Bit of a weird place isn't it? Kind of round by the hospital?


----------



## Hoss (Sep 27, 2016)

Jils, if you find Broad Green is not what you're after, what about Thornton Heath (turn right down Brigstock Rd at the bus garage  or Norbury a mile or 2 up London Road. Some good housing, though prices seem to be going upwards month by month, seemingly the result of F**tons agressive marketing.

We moved here a couple of months ago, still finding our feet and whilst the area has been unloved for a long time, there's some positive community action stuff going on to clean up high streets and parks. 




.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 27, 2016)

The very fact that f*xtons have moved in confirms the place is on the up. Potentially a very good time to buy. It's fine for transport and not a million miles away from Croydon or London. Good luck.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 27, 2016)

hash tag said:


> The very fact that f*xtons have moved in confirms the place is on the up. Potentially a very good time to buy. It's fine for transport and not a million miles away from Croydon or London. Good luck.



They have not arrrived in Thornton Heath just yet. Still operating out of Croydon office.


.


----------



## Callie (Sep 27, 2016)

I live in Broad Green, there isn't much excitement happening in the immediate area but you're not far from the centre of town, close to West Croydon for trains, buses, trams and overground, a little but further and you can get into the back entrance of East Croydon.

I've been in Broad Green for 3 and a bit years, never had any hassle.
I know my immediate neighbours.
The nearest pub is a bit rubbish and there just aren't many here!
There isn't a lot of outdoor green space
No idea what schools are like
Parking is a bit rubbish near me
There are lots of independant shops for groceries
The closest supermarkets are lidl, a little Sainsbury's and a little tesco
Lots of restaurants mainly South Indian cuisine based

Erm can't think what else would be useful. The area isn't very pretty, theres lots of fly tipping, crap in front gardens, rubbish in the streets but it's a reasonable place to live imo

There are probably nicer areas of Croydon but they wouldn't compete on price...Thornton Heath as mentioned would be a goer though


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 27, 2016)

Callie said:


> I live in Broad Green, there isn't much excitement happening in the immediate area but you're not far from the centre of town, close to West Croydon for trains, buses, trams and overground, a little but further and you can get into the back entrance of East Croydon.
> 
> I've been in Broad Green for 3 and a bit years, never had any hassle.
> I know my immediate neighbours.
> ...


That big lidl is ace. New secondary school going up in front of it. I'd still rather be east and south, but I don't know how the prices compare. I know I couldn't afford my place in addiscome now if I was buying it. Feck if I'd have bought my house here instead of the first house I bought in bermonsey id have paid the mortgage off three times by now.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2016)

Oh dear, Croydon is not a very happy place REVEALED: Where does your London borough rank on the happiness scale?


----------



## Dan U (Oct 2, 2016)

Why You Should Go To... Croydon


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Why You Should Go To... Croydon


Already been posted.
I do love this pic though. "This is here now" is the caption. No it isn't, it's a disaster that is still far from completion, with nobody signing up for it apart from boozers. The promise of cool pop up food and market type stalls to browse isn't going to happen. 

 
Just in time for winter if we are lucky.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 3, 2016)

I recognise that picture, isn't it near, errr


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2016)

Look at all the exciting information you can get about the box park from their website.
BOXPARK CROYDON
So open just in time for November? Pay £15 for a load of bollocks I've never heard of, and my council tax is subsidising this??


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I recognise that picture, isn't it near, errr


Yes. In real life it's not quite the computer generated utopa.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 3, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Look at all the exciting information you can get about the box park from their website.
> BOXPARK CROYDON
> So open just in time for November? Pay £15 for a load of bollocks I've never heard of, and my council tax is subsidising this??



loaned them £3m iirc.

quite a lot of food places have signed up tbf, plus Cronx brewery.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 3, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Look at all the exciting information you can get about the box park from their website.
> BOXPARK CROYDON
> So open just in time for November? Pay £15 for a load of bollocks I've never heard of, and my council tax is subsidising this??


 You've never heard of Wiley? or Mistajam?    

I thought_ I_ was out of touch!


----------



## Chz (Oct 3, 2016)

Dan U said:


> plus Cronx brewery.


Great beer. Cringeworthy name.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 3, 2016)

Maggot said:


> You've never heard of Wiley? or Mistajam?
> 
> I thought_ I_ was out of touch!



it's a pretty big line up if that is your thing.

although they've missed a few locals like Plastician, Benga etc. they could have booked.

although iirc Benga moved to Redhill when he went a bit off grid


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 3, 2016)

We are now getting armed robberies of pedestrians in South Norwood!



VIDEO: Musician robbed at gunpoint in South Norwood on way home from gig

ETA - although this also begs the question as to why it is only being reported now, when it happened in May!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2016)

Dan U said:


> loaned them £3m iirc.
> 
> quite a lot of food places have signed up tbf, plus Cronx brewery.


Yeah actually loads of food, I guess they all needed booze licences. Not much in the way of walking around and checking things out. . . Yet. Good location for lunch I suppose, though pretty much all the other restaurants and lunch venues in that area have gone under. What about the food court in centrale? That never got anywhere and is now empty along with most of the top level. The old beanos redevelopment was a nice area and less ambitious but only lasted a couple of weeks.

Maybe I should just wait and see though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> We are now getting armed robberies of pedestrians in South Norwood!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh oh.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 3, 2016)

Given all the flats going up nearby and the 2500 civil servants moving to Ruskin Square I guess they see it as a meanwhile site with a captive audience. 

Will check it out if I am still working in Croydon if it ever opens but equally I like my sandwich bar near Surrey Street for lunch


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Given all the flats going up nearby and the 2500 civil servants moving to Ruskin Square I guess they see it as a meanwhile site with a captive audience.
> 
> Will check it out if I am still working in Croydon if it ever opens but equally I like my sandwich bar near Surrey Street for lunch


Supposedly the end of this month. I'm kind of guessing the food and drinks will be a bit pricey. I don't think I've ever really bothered with Croydon for lunch. Been here about 14 years and had lunch about five times.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 3, 2016)

Can recommend stuffins for a good honest sandwich. Up the side of sainsburys at the top of Surrey Street.

Load of street food in Surrey Street now too esp at end of the week.

Not had it yet but the curried goat place is really popular


----------



## Dan U (Oct 3, 2016)

Also the Vietnamese Cafe on Surrey Street is  excellent.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 3, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Also the Vietnamese Cafe on Surrey Street is  excellent.



This is relevant to my interests.

Good tip, cheers Dan [emoji1360][emoji899][emoji501]


.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Also the Vietnamese Cafe on Surrey Street is  excellent.


I do go to the Vietnamese place on lower addiscome road quite a lot.

Vietnamese Restaurant in Croydon | Thanh's Bistro


----------



## Hoss (Oct 3, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I do go to the Vietnamese place on lower addiscome road quite a lot.
> 
> Vietnamese Restaurant in Croydon | Thanh's Bistro



Another one? Excellent. I can collect from here with relative ease.


.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2016)

Hoss said:


> Another one? Excellent. I can collect from here with relative ease.
> 
> 
> .


It's worth a sit down. It's not expensive and you bring your own booze. £70 for four of us when we went out on Saturday.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 3, 2016)

Hoss said:


> This is relevant to my interests.
> 
> Good tip, cheers Dan [emoji1360][emoji899][emoji501]
> 
> ...



Finally made this connection I think Hoss


----------



## bemused (Oct 5, 2016)

I have to say Boxpark is shaping up to be rather nice - REVEALED: The restaurants, bars and coffee shops that will make up Boxpark Croydon

East Croydon station has always been rather grime, nice to see it perking up. West Croydon needs some love as well.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 5, 2016)

bemused said:


> East Croydon station has always been rather *grime*, nice to see it perking up. West Croydon needs some love as well.



 was that a deliberate typo?


----------



## bemused (Oct 5, 2016)

Maggot said:


> was that a deliberate typo?



Yes, yes it was ...... well maybe not.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 5, 2016)

bemused said:


> I have to say Boxpark is shaping up to be rather nice - REVEALED: The restaurants, bars and coffee shops that will make up Boxpark Croydon
> 
> East Croydon station has always been rather grime, nice to see it perking up. West Croydon needs some love as well.


Dosn't look that great. Better than the booze fest I thought it would be, but as a place to visit, well it's just a load of similar food shops, mostly of the top end lunch street food variety. 
I hope there is more to it than that.


----------



## bemused (Oct 5, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Dosn't look that great. Better than the booze fest I thought it would be, but as a place to visit, well it's just a load of similar food shops, mostly of the top end lunch street food variety.
> I hope there is more to it than that.



I stopped going into Croydon town centre a few years ago when the plan seemed to jam as many bars and pubs as quickly as possible. Some variation in the town centre I hope will be nice and I like food so I'm happy


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 5, 2016)

bemused said:


> I stopped going into Croydon town centre a few years ago when the plan seemed to jam as many bars and pubs as quickly as possible. Some variation in the town centre I hope will be nice and I like food so I'm happy


I never use the town centre for nightlife, but there are some decent places for food on southend (and other places). I'm not yet sure what this box park is bringing to the table. Can they really fill the place up with this kind of food every day and night when they can't keep any new lunch venues open in the centre for more than a couple of weeks. Is there going to be anything else to it?


----------



## bemused (Oct 5, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I never use the town centre for nightlife, but there are some decent places for food on southend (and other places). I'm not yet sure what this box park is bringing to the table. Can they really fill the place up with this kind of food every day and night when they can't keep any new lunch venues open in the centre for more than a couple of weeks. Is there going to be anything else to it?



I don't know tbh, but they are putting lots of parking for cycles so that's cool.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 5, 2016)

bemused said:


> I don't know tbh, but they are putting lots of parking for cycles so that's cool.


The empty ones across the road are not enough? 
The cycling infrastructure in croydon is ridiculous. That area is no exception. 
On the same subject, I notice they have got rid of a load of cycle lanes (that doubled as car parking spaces anyway) and they now have the cycle road print in the middle of the street. Not sure what it's about but I think it might at least raise awareness for cyclists on the road. So weird though. 

Croydon is also the home of the 1meter cycle lane that runs into a lampost.


----------



## bemused (Oct 5, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Croydon is also the home of the 1meter cycle lane that runs into a lampost.



Yeah I know 

They missed a trick when they laid down the tram.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm guessing boxpark are relying heavily on the commuter trade to make this viable. Haven't been through EC station during rush hour for years but judging by off peak use it's rarely quiet and so might rub off on boxpark.


.


----------



## bemused (Oct 5, 2016)

Hoss said:


> I'm guessing boxpark are relying heavily on the commuter trade to make this viable. Haven't been through EC station during rush hour for years but judging by off peak use it's rarely quiet and so might rub off on boxpark.
> 
> 
> .



I think it's only temporary until they build on it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 5, 2016)

bemused said:


> I think it's only temporary until they build on it.


FIve years and huge subsidies from the council when there have been massive massive cuts to public services. Pisses me off. 
They are really trying to make this boxpark, which they admit looks very risky even with public subsidies, into something. Forgetting of course about long term businesses in the area that are struggling. I'm not sure it's fair to subsidize temporary out of town pop ups with public money, that will take business from elsewhere. 
Also, (I've just looked), it's confirmed that it's just 'street food and entertainment' rather than any retail or any other reason to visit. The 'entertainment' appears to be drinking and chatting. 

It's going to be bollocks. 
I hope I am wrong. 
The whole redevelopment and all those horrible sky scrapers are pissing me right off.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 5, 2016)

Hoss said:


> I'm guessing boxpark are relying heavily on the commuter trade to make this viable. Haven't been through EC station during rush hour for years but judging by off peak use it's rarely quiet and so might rub off on boxpark.
> 
> 
> .



plus the shit loads of flats going up either side of the station + 2,500 HMRC workers moving in to Ruskin Square next year.

terrible time of year to open it though.

ATOMIC SUPLEX is it definitely a subsidy? I know they have loaned them £3m which is not quite the same, assuming they pay it back of course.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 5, 2016)

Dan U said:


> plus the shit loads of flats going up either side of the station + 2,500 HMRC workers moving in to Ruskin Square next year.
> 
> terrible time of year to open it though.
> 
> ATOMIC SUPLEX is it definitely a subsidy? I know they have loaned them £3m which is not quite the same, assuming they pay it back of course.


It's what I read in the advertiser, I'll have to find the article. As I recall there is a payout for the opening and setting up and a monthly subsidy.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 5, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's what I read in the advertiser, I'll have to find the article. As I recall there is a payout for the opening and setting up and a monthly subsidy.



will have a look on insidecroydon


----------



## Dan U (Oct 5, 2016)

not wrong ATOMIC SUPLEX 

After £3m loan, now council lays on festival for Boxpark

quite a bit in this article


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 5, 2016)

Dan U said:


> not wrong ATOMIC SUPLEX
> 
> After £3m loan, now council lays on festival for Boxpark
> 
> quite a bit in this article



Not seen that one. Quite damning, worse than I had read.


----------



## bemused (Oct 5, 2016)

This caption in that article made me legit LOL



> Council leader Tony Newman in discussion with Boxpark’s Roger Wade, Croydon’s most subsidised businessman


----------



## ffsear (Oct 5, 2016)

bemused said:


> I stopped going into Croydon town centre a few years ago when the plan seemed to jam as many bars and pubs as quickly as possible. Some variation in the town centre I hope will be nice and I like food so I'm happy



So did I,	Croydon used to be a mecca for cheap boozing and a punch up on the weekend, dragging idiots in from far and wide.   Good riddance I say!!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 5, 2016)

There used to be a small theatre on part of the site where the boxpark now is and there was, initially, an agreement that any development would include a theatre. 

however, the builders went bankrupt and, unrelatedly, so did the theatre company. 

Which is a shame, because it was a brilliant little theatre and was a reason for going out in East Croydon in the evenings. 

Then they closed the cinema and the theatre in the Clocktower (although they have since reopened the cinema on an occasional basis) and then they closed Fairfield Halls. 

And that is on top of all the clubs that have been forced to close for one reason or another. 

And they wonder why it is such a desert in the centre of Croydon??


----------



## hash tag (Oct 5, 2016)

Also, did that theatre not have a cafe with it?


----------



## Callie (Oct 5, 2016)

There was a bar. Not sure about café. You might have been able to get lunch there...not sure.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 5, 2016)

There used to be a fantastic games arcade attached to the Warehouse Theatre in the early 90's. Loads of games at 10/20p a go and single B&H sold from behind the counter. 

Guineveretoo makes a really good point. How can a town thrive when all its cultural spots are being closed down?

I grew up in Croydon and it always had a lot going on musically - from bands at the Cartoon, jam sessions and illegal gigs at Priddy's Yard studio to sound systems, squat parties, pirate radio stations and a ridiculous amount of good record shops. I spent many years djing at various venues from mid  90's and 00's. It always felt as though potential was bubbling away under the surface. Dubstep was born there but Croydons cultural and music scene seems to have died. Is this terribly pessimistic of me? Am I just old and not in touch?


.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 5, 2016)

on flickr today - west croydon station looking south, late 1940s / early 50s


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 5, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Maggot (Oct 5, 2016)

Hoss said:


> There used to be a fantastic games arcade attached to the Warehouse Theatre in the early 90's. Loads of games at 10/20p a go and single B&H sold from behind the counter.
> 
> Guineveretoo makes a really good point. How can a town thrive when all its cultural spots are being closed down?
> 
> I grew up in Croydon and it always had a lot going on musically - from bands at the Cartoon, jam sessions and illegal gigs at Priddy's Yard studio to sound systems, squat parties, pirate radio stations and a ridiculous amount of good record shops. I spent many years djing at various venues from mid  90's and 00's. It always felt as though potential was bubbling away under the surface. Dubstep was born there but Croydons cultural and music scene seems to have died. Is this terribly pessimistic of me? Am I just old and not in touch?


You are right. Some bars and restaurants in containers is no substitute for all the proper culture which has been lost.

Although I am old too, are there any young Croydonians who can fill us in on the state of culture in Croydon.


----------



## Callie (Oct 6, 2016)

Pretty sure I don't count as young anymore but the night life in Croydon is shite. There are a few places with live music, I'm not aware of any venues that play music I am interested in (anything that isn't chart shite, 80s/retro, rock), the cinema is shite blockbuster top ten films only.

We have potential, we have the venues, we have residents with skills but we just don't seem to have anything actually going on.

But yeah I'm sure I've missed things out... Scream studios, project b, Matthews yard maybe?! The spread-eagle try with theatre and film. The Oval has live music.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 6, 2016)

Hoss said:


> There used to be a fantastic games arcade attached to the Warehouse Theatre in the early 90's. Loads of games at 10/20p a go and single B&H sold from behind the counter.
> 
> Guineveretoo makes a really good point. How can a town thrive when all its cultural spots are being closed down?
> 
> ...



Spot on.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2016)

Maggot said:


> You are right. Some bars and restaurants in containers is no substitute for all the proper culture which has been lost.
> 
> Although I am old too, are there any young Croydonians who can fill us in on the state of culture in Croydon.



I knew some young people who were constantly battling to get some of the local scene back. Basically it all seemed to fail. Black Sheep, Scream lounge, gigs and theater at St Mathews yard. 
The council were certainly not interested in helping or even trumpeting any venture, so it makes me angry that they feel that this temporary white elephant deserves so much council money. 
They wanted to follow a successful shorditch model  . . . then did it all half arsed and half cocked and just threw money at (what they admit is risky as is).


----------



## ffsear (Oct 6, 2016)

Christ,  am i the only one who's actually excited about BoxPark ?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Christ,  am i the only one who's actually excited about BoxPark ?


You are excited about choosing which street food snack to eat? 
If you live in croydon you've already paid for it but you will have to pay again. No garden waste collection though, no money for that.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 6, 2016)

Yes.  I'm prepared to give it a chance at least.  Don't understand the level of pessimism here. 

Garden waste?  First world problem I can deal with.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 6, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Yes.  I'm prepared to give it a chance at least.  Don't understand the level of pessimism here.
> 
> Garden waste?  First world problem I can deal with.



I'm definitely prepared to give it a chance and make a few visits. I hope it's a success and that it will benefit the residents of the borough in some way.


.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Yes.  I'm prepared to give it a chance at least.  Don't understand the level of pessimism here.
> 
> Garden waste?  First world problem I can deal with.



They are spending my council tax on a venture that they think is unlikely to prop itself up even after that. Forget pessimism about the flawed business model being a success. That makes me mad.

Garden waste is a first world problem you can deal with? Good for you Jack, glad you are ok.  I'm not sure where high price street tacos in a container come in the queue there. My elderly neighbour can't afford to have hers taken away and has no way of removing her garden waste herself.  In a short sighted cut in waste disposal, the road to the tip is now at a constant traffic jam at the weekend, disrupting business, including the royal mail. People (even with back gardens and too small) are having bonfires, someones going to fuck up soon. I know my neighbour did, but it was sorted.
I've now bought an incinerator and do both our waste as best I can.

. . but yeah you can buy your bao and go to the (not free) lame arse festival at the Summer boxpark. I mean winter, or next year or whenever. I mean it's only us who are paying for it to happen.


----------



## Callie (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm excited about box park  sad that craft beer co won't be there now but hopefully Cronx will have a decent selection (I haven't liked many of their beers so far).

There is some other stuff going on, it's not all doom and gloom -> reinvestment in the Surrey street area, things happening there in Sundays (Pride, street cocktails did a thing?, Something happening this Sunday beats and eats), beer festival at braithwaite hall in a couple of weeks...there just seems to be too much shiny, standard development stuff rather than supporting home grown business and talent. I think there are only a couple of local Croydon businesses going into boxpark


----------



## ffsear (Oct 6, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> They are spending my council tax on a venture that they think is unlikely to prop itself up even after that. Forget pessimism about the flawed business model being a success. That makes me mad.
> 
> Garden waste is a first world problem you can deal with? Good for you Jack, glad you are ok.  I'm not sure where high price street tacos in a container come in the queue there. My elderly neighbour can't afford to have hers taken away and has no way of removing her garden waste herself.  In a short sighted cut in waste disposal, the road to the tip is now at a constant traffic jam at the weekend, disrupting business, including the royal mail. People (even with back gardens and too small) are having bonfires, someones going to fuck up soon. I know my neighbour did, but it was sorted.
> I've now bought an incinerator and do both our waste as best I can.
> ...




I'm sorry you feel that way.   That doesn't mean i have to share your view.

And i'm happy paying the yearly fee for Garden Waste removal (which i split with 4 of my neighbours).  Works out £15 a year!


----------



## bemused (Oct 6, 2016)

ffsear said:


> And i'm happy paying the yearly fee for Garden Waste removal (which i split with 4 of my neighbours).  Works out £15 a year!



I'm paying for it, although it was rather cheeky of them to remove it whilst at the same time pumping cashing into vanity projects. 

I dream for the day they allow you to use wheelie bins for recycling rather than the awful thinks you have to put bricks on to stop them blowing down the road.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 6, 2016)

bemused said:


> I'm paying for it, although it was rather cheeky of them to remove it whilst at the same time pumping cashing into vanity projects.
> 
> I dream for the day they allow you to use wheelie bins for recycling rather than the awful thinks you have to put bricks on to stop them blowing down the road.



Those boxes are ridiculously inconvenient. We bought a wheelie bin and fill it with glass/plastic etc and the binmen empty it with no problem.




.


----------



## bemused (Oct 6, 2016)

Hoss said:


> Those boxes are ridiculously inconvenient. We bought a wheelie bin and fill it with glass/plastic etc and the binmen empty it with no problem.
> .



Really? Fuck it I'm buying two then - where did you get it from?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 6, 2016)

Hoss said:


> Those boxes are ridiculously inconvenient. We bought a wheelie bin and fill it with glass/plastic etc and the binmen empty it with no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean it still gets recycled, or does it fill up precious landfill space?


----------



## Hoss (Oct 6, 2016)

bemused said:


> Really? Fuck it I'm buying two then - where did you get it from?



I'll dig out the link and get back to you.

Maggot it's the recycling team that take it away so I assume it's not dumped in landfill.


.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2016)

ffsear said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way.   That doesn't mean i have to share your view.
> 
> And i'm happy paying the yearly fee for Garden Waste removal (which i split with 4 of my neighbours).  Works out £15 a year!


What bemused said. They can fritter money away on their white elephant that even they don't think will break even after they have given it a load of cash but are happy to make cuts on things that actually affect ordinary people. How many tacos and bao could your £15 buy? They stole your money.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 6, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What bemused said. They can fritter money away on their white elephant that even they don't think will break even after they have given it a load of cash but are happy to make cuts on things that actually affect ordinary people. How many tacos and bao could your £15 buy? They stole your money.



Just because you want it to fail doesn't make it a white elephant.  Not point arguing over it,  lets wait a year and see.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 6, 2016)

Some new pics..  Almost finished! Photos show how Boxpark Croydon looks inside


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Just because you want it to fail doesn't make it a white elephant.  Not point arguing over it,  lets wait a year and see.


No, I didn't say that. It doesn't look to me like a great business model, and looks unlikely to go well.
I object to my very large council tax bill being wasted on what is essentially a vanity project.


----------



## bemused (Oct 6, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Some new pics..  Almost finished! Photos show how Boxpark Croydon looks inside



It's looking rather nice.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 6, 2016)

bemused the bin is from Amazon. Also bought some recycling bin stickers so the recycling guys know it's not landfill stuff.


.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2016)

bemused said:


> It's looking rather nice.


Almost finished??? Not really.


----------



## Callie (Oct 7, 2016)

So stuff going on in Croydon...

 New Rose: 40 Years of Croydon Punk (22 October): The space under the old Nestle tower (next to the iconic old Greyhound venue) will be turned into an outdoor exhibition featuring both new artwork and memorabilia from the period around 22 October 1976 when Croydon’s The Damned released the first ever punk single, New Rose. As well as a free launch event  between 4pm and 6pm (also supported by Croydon BID) there will be a gig at The Oval Tavern in the evening.

Neatneatneat?

Other bits here too:
Croydon is bursting with events this October


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 9, 2016)

another one on Flickr today



looking north on London Road, Thornton Heath, at the junction of Bridgstock Road.  Mid to late 1920s


----------



## Dan U (Oct 11, 2016)

Bit more detail on one of the events in Callie s link above 

I know one of the street cocktails crew and he is a good lad and a top DJ 

Bit gutted I'm out this Friday for the craft beer event all things considered, if I'd known earlier I would have gone to this


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 13, 2016)

*This is 22 year old Akeem Moore ...*





*... he was was shot dead in Croydon  on 7 October 2016.

Police were called to a block of flats in Eastney Road at around 11.25 p.m.

Mr Moore, a father-of-three from Croydon, was pronounced dead at the scene. A post-mortem gave cause of death as gunshot injuries to the head.

Detective Chief Inspector Lee Watling of the Homicide and Major Crime Command appealed for witnesses and information.

He said: "I need to hear from anyone who saw anything suspicious in the Eastney Road area late on Friday night.

"I would urge any witnesses, or anyone with information that may assist the investigation, to call police and tell us what they know."

The incident room at Sutton can be contacted on 020 8721 4205. To remain anonymous, call Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111.*


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 13, 2016)

That's not really in the category of "general chat"


----------



## Callie (Oct 13, 2016)

Don't see why not, although the poster gas not actually commented themselves. I guess it's relevant to the queries about Broad Green too as that's where Eastney Road is.

Very sad. Very close to home for me and I do hope it's an isolated incident. People being hurt or killed is never good


----------



## boohoo (Oct 13, 2016)

I think GarveyLives posts these murders on South Norwood, Thornton Heath and Croydon pages to discourage people from moving there.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 21, 2016)

Tomorrow!

Punk London


----------



## hash tag (Oct 22, 2016)

Anyone see hIgnfy last night. All thr refugees are coming to Croydon " well we want to welcome them gently to our sures" or something like that!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Tomorrow!
> 
> Punk London



I went past there the other day and there was a massive billboard advertising 40 years of punk and new rose, but zero information. I just figured it was a display. 
Thanks for posting, I would have had no idea this was going on at all. 
My daughter would be stoked to see captain sensible.

Not very impressed by the band line ups of pub rock nobodies. Not very punk at all.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I went past there the other day and there was a massive billboard advertising 40 years of punk and new rose, but zero information. I just figured it was a display.
> Thanks for posting, I would have had no idea this was going on at all.
> My daughter would be stoked to see captain sensible.
> 
> Not very impressed by the band line ups of pub rock nobodies. Not very punk at all.


I'd imagine that this event is primarily a(nother) promotional event for RISE (don't you like our new Winston Churchill muriel) Gallery, and an "opportunity to order" their over-priced Jamie Reid prints that they failed to shift when they hosted his artwork a few months ago.
Still...if there's free live music...worth a look?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2016)

Anyone going?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Anyone going?


Might do...depends on how I feel by pm (I'm recovering from an op.)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2016)

I have to go to lidl anyway so I'll pop by for sensible. Not sure if I should bring some records to sign.


----------



## Callie (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm going to wander along that way soon


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2016)

Callie said:


> I'm going to wander along that way soon


Says 4pm kick-off.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2016)

Callie said:


> I'm going to wander along that way soon


Bit early like.
I'm going to lidl first, who's coming?


----------



## Dan U (Oct 22, 2016)

Did anyone go to Hackney coillery band last night?


----------



## Callie (Oct 22, 2016)

did go for lunch first

But that may explain why there wasn't much happening.

Diwali celebrations on the high St.

I suppose I should go back out again but I had a 9.1% beer in the spoons and now I feel a bit blind


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2016)

Rather stupidly I turned up for the last few bars from Captain S, but hung around for 'Neck'!

The Captain






Neck...






and...our wonderful town in the sunset!






e2a: take back my earlier cynicism about RISE and their prints; there was no hard sell at all.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 23, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Rather stupidly I turned up for the last few bars from Captain S, but hung around for 'Neck'!
> 
> The Captain
> 
> ...


If anything a bit too soft.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 23, 2016)

My  copies of damned damned damned and women and captains first have now doubled in value.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> If anything a bit too soft.


Poor use of zooooooom; sorry.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 23, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Poor use of zooooooom; sorry.


I meant soft sell


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I meant soft sell


I see!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Callie (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh never mind


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 23, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My  copies of damned damned damned and women and captains first have now doubled in value.


If you (and/or your daughter) are a fan of Captain Sensible, you should have been at the Sensible Garden in South Norwood. He not only unveiled it when it was opened a couple of years ago, but returned last week to unveil a new bench. It was named after him.

Have you not heard about it?

Sensible Garden

#FindRobbie: Captain Sensible unveils second bench


----------



## ffsear (Oct 25, 2016)

New 'enhanced' Westfield proposals submitted to Croydon Council


----------



## Dan U (Nov 1, 2016)

One dead, two seriously injured in Croydon knife attack



ffsear i'm still not convinced Westfield will ever see the light of day, it is years late and now the Developers have Croydon Council over a barrel. They can simply walk away if the Council don't agree the revised plans and iirc the Council has spent millions on compulsory purchases.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 1, 2016)

Dan U said:


> One dead, two seriously injured in Croydon knife attack
> 
> 
> 
> ffsear i'm still not convinced Westfield will ever see the light of day, it is years late and now the Developers have Croydon Council over a barrel. They can simply walk away if the Council don't agree the revised plans and iirc the Council has spent millions on compulsory purchases.


I tend to agree.
The re-development of an ailing shopping centre in an existing CBD is a very different prospect to their development of a brownfield site at Stratford. The demographic and socio-economic profile of Croydon's foot-fall appears to have changed markedly since the development of previous shopping zones in Croydon, and especially since 2008. So, rather than building a retail sphere of influence from scratch, as with Stratford, the developers/Council face the challenge of bolting onto pre-existing patterns of usage and perception.
Big ask IMHO.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 1, 2016)

Whitgift Centre - Wikipedia "planning application now being decided upon in 2017 with construction to commence in 2018 "

Anyone remember the Forum in the Whitgift. I had certainly forgotton it's existance and don't think I ever went in there.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 1, 2016)

brogdale said:


> I tend to agree.
> The re-development of an ailing shopping centre in an existing CBD is a very different prospect to their development of a brownfield site at Stratford. The demographic and socio-economic profile of Croydon's foot-fall appears to have changed markedly since the development of previous shopping zones in Croydon, and especially since 2008. So, rather than building a retail sphere of influence from scratch, as with Stratford, the developers/Council face the challenge of bolting onto pre-existing patterns of usage and perception.
> Big ask IMHO.



Croydon just can't do this big development stuff well, I know where Boxpark/Ruskin Square etc is finally being built on but it has been well over a decade of mind changing, failed schemes, rows with developers on that whole strip of land down that side of East Croydon station.

Having said that, I do think Westfield in Croydon can work. I think the town centre is somewhat blighted because of the massive uncertainity and the nature of the retail offer has changed as the landlords have to lower rents to fill units.

The Whitgift Centre is super tired as a building and really needs investment.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 1, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Whitgift Centre - Wikipedia "planning application now being decided upon in 2017 with construction to commence in 2018 "


This gives a bit more detail regarding the timescale...if it ever happens.



> _The “rush” to redevelop the somewhat sad and down-at-heel Whitgift Centre has slowed to a crawl, with the promised shiny new £1.4billion megamall now unlikely to be ready to open until 2022 – a full decade since the scheme was first announced and five years later than the original 2017 completion date._


----------



## ffsear (Nov 1, 2016)

With the pound being weak at the moment,  Hammerson and Westfield Group really should be pushing to get this through ASAP to take advantage.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 1, 2016)

If they have never been able to fill central (less shops there now than when it started, food court is empty, practically nothing on the top level) how are they going to sort out anything new. 

Had a look at box park this morning. Still not finished, and already looks like a deserted shit hole. Obviously it was only early but it seems a really odd venture. There is nothing to browse, it's all food for lunch bar, a coffee hole in the wall and a cup cake shop. 
The list of shops on the wall is a bit weird too. Nothing but food, but you wouldn't have a clue what any of them were selling. Just odd names and no descriptions. 
I think perhaps I am being negative so I think I need to give it a week and visit at lunch and in the evening. . . but my first impressions were miserable.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 1, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> If they have never been able to fill central (less shops there now than when it started, food court is empty, practically nothing on the top level) how are they going to sort out anything new.
> 
> Had a look at box park this morning. Still not finished, and already looks like a deserted shit hole. Obviously it was only early but it seems a really odd venture. There is nothing to browse, it's all food for lunch bar, a coffee hole in the wall and a cup cake shop.
> The list of shops on the wall is a bit weird too. Nothing but food, but you wouldn't have a clue what any of them were selling. Just odd names and no descriptions.
> I think perhaps I am being negative so I think I need to give it a week and visit at lunch and in the evening. . . but my first impressions were miserable.


Had a glimpse of the inside the other day, (craning my neck round the very large security fella), and have to say I found the rules & regs a bit unwelcoming for a city centre eating area. I can see what they're up to, but they seem to be implying that people can't rock up after doing their shopping. All a bit un-necessarily unwelcoming.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 1, 2016)

am working in Croydon Thursday this week, hope to check it out.

if not definitely next week.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 1, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Had a glimpse of the inside the other day, (craning my neck round the very large security fella), and have to say I found the rules & regs a bit unwelcoming for a city centre eating area. I can see what they're up to, but they seem to be implying that people can't rock up after doing their shopping. All a bit un-necessarily unwelcoming.


Yeah, I can too see what they are up to, but what it seems to be really crying out for is a reason to hang out. If people are drawn there they might buy something there. Right now it seems really unwelcoming and miserable. No reason to go unless you are looking for a pricey lunch. Is there enough foot fall for that? I suppose if you are hungry and have just got off the train? 

Are they planning to put on any events?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 1, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah, I can too see what they are up to, but what it seems to be really crying out for is a reason to hang out. If people are drawn there they might buy something there. Right now it seems really unwelcoming and miserable. No reason to go unless you are looking for a pricey lunch. Is there enough foot fall for that? I suppose if you are hungry and have just got off the train?
> 
> Are they planning to put on any events?


Well they supposedly put on this year's 'Ambition' festival...but charged people for the privilege of getting in to the council-subsidised event. Corporate welfare and the privatising of the commons at a local scale. Can't say I'm too enamoured with the outfit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 1, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Well they supposedly put on this year's 'Ambition' festival...but charged people for the privilege of getting in to the council-subsidised event. Corporate welfare and the privatising of the commons at a local scale. Can't say I'm too enamoured with the outfit.


Yes. I wasn't too impressed by that. 
Was that on Sunday? I passed by and they said you could get in free if you had a copy of the NME, which they were giving away free outside. Looks like they were having trouble giving them away, but there was still a small queue to get in.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 1, 2016)

the Saturday event was busier I think, was also ££

I think there events on a Thursday night and some Sundays, mate of mine is certainly DJ'ing there this month at some point

http://www.boxpark.co.uk/events/

This Thursday has some old dubstep heads from Croydon playing


----------



## brogdale (Nov 1, 2016)

The author is a bit of a christo dick, but he seem ed to like what was put on.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 1, 2016)

Dan U said:


> the Saturday event was busier I think, was also ££
> 
> I think there events on a Thursday night and some Sundays, mate of mine is certainly DJ'ing there this month at some point
> 
> ...


Why only shitty music?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 1, 2016)

Dan U said:


> One dead, two seriously injured in Croydon knife attack


Oh, I used to live down a small ally off that street. Can be a little grim down there.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 1, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why only shitty music?



Not sure box park is ready for middle aged punk bands.

Which is a shame


----------



## Dan U (Nov 1, 2016)

brogdale said:


> The author is a bit of a christo dick, but he seem ed to like what was put on.
> 
> View attachment 94705



He gets a bit of stick on this twitter accoubt

Take a look at PoxparkCroydon (@PoxParkCroydon): PoxparkCroydon (@PoxParkCroydon) on Twitter

Surprised it took so long for a parody!


----------



## brogdale (Nov 1, 2016)

Dan U said:


> He gets a bit of stick on this twitter accoubt
> 
> Take a look at PoxparkCroydon (@PoxParkCroydon): PoxparkCroydon (@PoxParkCroydon) on Twitter
> 
> Surprised it took so long for a parody!


Bitter old cynics that we are, Mrs B & myself have been calling it that since we heard about its proposed development.


----------



## ffsear (Nov 2, 2016)

Dan U said:


> He gets a bit of stick on this twitter accoubt
> 
> Take a look at PoxparkCroydon (@PoxParkCroydon): PoxparkCroydon (@PoxParkCroydon) on Twitter
> 
> Surprised it took so long for a parody!




suspended already!

Heading down on Thursday, will take some pics


----------



## ffsear (Nov 2, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah, I can too see what they are up to, but what it seems to be really crying out for is a reason to hang out.




Southern rail's shitty service must be helping.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Southern rail's shitty service must be helping.


If there was cheap booze and a smoking area right by where you wait for trains from Victoria in the evening they would make a killing from me.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 2, 2016)

ffsear said:


> suspended already!
> 
> Heading down on Thursday, will take some pics


Precious, aren't they?

Back with @BoxkrapCroydon !


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 2, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> If there was cheap booze and a smoking area right by where you wait for trains from Victoria in the evening they would make a killing from me.


Yeah some mobile good and drink service could have cleaned up in 2016 in all the southern stations...

I would favour a cart at Victoria near to the departure boards ...I don't dare leave cos I don't know when my service will be shown but I can frequently wait half hour /40 mins (sometimes much longer)...a bit of light refreshments while I wait would go down well


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 2, 2016)

In other news I have vegan friends staying in a couple of weeks time.  Where can I take them in Croydon /south norwood ?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 2, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> In other news I have vegan friends staying in a couple of weeks time.  Where can I take them in Croydon /south norwood ?


Sunday Lunch at the Oval Tavern which is near East Croydon. Assuming they have started doing it again - I tried to go there on my birthday weekend and they were not doing proper Sunday roasts because it was still summer in their eyes!

The Mantanah Thai in South Norwood is wonderful and excellent for vegetarian and vegan food. 

Am struggling to think of anywhere else, since Peppertons closed (years ago) - I tend to go to Crystal Palace when my vegan friends visit. 

Of course, any Indian restaurant can do vegan food - Zafran on Lower Addiscombe Road is good. But not as good as the Indian Dining Club, which is not in Croydon or South Norwood 

HTH


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 2, 2016)

Than you it does


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 2, 2016)

What about the Caribbean place in Sydenham (which is also not Croydon)


----------



## Maggot (Nov 2, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> In other news I have vegan friends staying in a couple of weeks time.  Where can I take them in Croydon /south norwood ?


Have you been to Santok Maa in London Road? Excellent veggie Indian food, so am guessing some of it must be vegan. It's BYO too. Just watch out, as it's not open late.

Santok Maas - South East London  : Vegetarian Restaurant Reviews and Ratings - HappyCow

I was thinking of organising an Urban meal there.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 2, 2016)

Yes please do that and no I have not


----------



## Hoss (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey Maggot that's just round the corner from me and it crossed my mind as a recommendation - I've not yet eaten in but have bought a couple of samosas and pakoras from there to take away. Very tasty. Reminded me of stuff I ate in India rather than generic Indian/Bangladesh curry house snacks.


.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 2, 2016)

Let's set a date Croydon people
I have a birthday coming g up


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 2, 2016)

Ah yes - there are several Indian restaurants on London Road which would suit vegan palates. I like Dosa'n'Chutney, for example. 

There are also restaurants in South End, which is a bit of Croydon I don't often go to these days, but there is a selection of different ones, some of which are excellent and many of which would suit vegans. In fact, I need to start going to South End again!


----------



## Maggot (Nov 2, 2016)

Hoss said:


> Hey Maggot that's just round the corner from me and it crossed my mind as a recommendation - I've not yet eaten in but have bought a couple of samosas and pakoras from there to take away. Very tasty. Reminded me of stuff I ate in India rather than generic Indian/Bangladesh curry house snacks.
> 
> 
> .


That's just what I did. I haven't eaten there for years, and it's fairly small and not that atmospheric, but if the food's great - who cares!


----------



## Maggot (Nov 2, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Let's set a date Croydon people
> I have a birthday coming g up


Would you like to go there on your birthday? Or is that too soon?


----------



## Hoss (Nov 2, 2016)

Maggot the place next to it does great snacks and as well. Take away only...they sell by the 100gm bag, stupidly cheap as well. Got through quite a few bags of samosas when I was decorating my house [emoji58]


.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 2, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Would you like to go there on your birthday? Or is that too soon?


Not too soon
I will do a thread about


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Sunday Lunch at the Oval Tavern which is near East Croydon. Assuming they have started doing it again - I tried to go there on my birthday weekend and they were not doing proper Sunday roasts because it was still summer in their eyes!
> 
> The Mantanah Thai in South Norwood is wonderful and excellent for vegetarian and vegan food.
> 
> ...


Peppertons was weird.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 2, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Peppertons was weird.


In what way?

it was my favourite restaurant by a long way and Celestine was a wonderful host and a wonderful person.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 2, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Not too soon
> I will do a thread about


I am looking forward to finding out what the thread will be about


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> In what way?
> 
> it was my favourite restaurant by a long way and Celestine was a wonderful host and a wonderful person.


I must have gone at the wrong time / times then. Was Celestine the man? 
I remember I had pasta there once. It was hardly cooked and there was almost nothing on it. Half boiled penne with a little something sprinkled on top. It was probably the worst meal out I have ever had. I sat in silence with this guy just staring at me. 
When I paid I didn't have any change so paid something like a fiver or a tenner extra (can't remember). . . he never brought the change, assuming I suppose that it was a very generous tip.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 2, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I must have gone at the wrong time / times then. Was Celestine the man?
> I remember I had pasta there once. It was hardly cooked and there was almost nothing on it. Half boiled penne with a little something sprinkled on top. It was probably the worst meal out I have ever had. I sat in silence with this guy just staring at me.
> When I paid I didn't have any change so paid something like a fiver or a tenner extra (can't remember). . . he never brought the change, assuming I suppose that it was a very generous tip.


Yes, Celestine was the owner and chef. The restaurant, and the work it did with the community, was his vision, as it were. He wasn't the best organiser, but his food was gorgeous. His family helped out sometimes. His wife is an artist and works at one of the national art galleries. The restaurant was also a gallery and displayed art by various artists including his wife. 

I can't imagine what the dish was that you had - everything I ever ate there was wonderful, although he did, later on, sell food which was more mainstream, to try and build custom, but I never ate any of that, because I had my favourites. In fact, he kept two dishes on just for me (or so he claimed). 

He would not have assumed it was a generous tip. He probably just didn't realise how much you had given. 

He ran support groups for young people, including school groups, but more specifically trying to help young fathers learn how to care and how to look after their children and their partners. 

But I don't know why I am defending him - the restaurant has long gone. Unfortunately.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 2, 2016)

Mr Boxpark and Inside Croydon having a bit  of a ding dong on twitter atm


----------



## brogdale (Nov 2, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Mr Boxpark and Inside Croydon having a bit  of a ding dong on twitter atm


Sure are.
Don't know about Downes' sources, but the fact that Wade has set the starting rent for Croydon at the current Shoreditch level leads me to think there might well be more than a grain of truth in the notion that he's shyster.

btw, who are you on twitter?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yes, Celestine was the owner and chef. The restaurant, and the work it did with the community, was his vision, as it were. He wasn't the best organiser, but his food was gorgeous. His family helped out sometimes. His wife is an artist and works at one of the national art galleries. The restaurant was also a gallery and displayed art by various artists including his wife.
> 
> I can't imagine what the dish was that you had - everything I ever ate there was wonderful, although he did, later on, sell food which was more mainstream, to try and build custom, but I never ate any of that, because I had my favourites. In fact, he kept two dishes on just for me (or so he claimed).
> 
> ...


I'm sure he did great stuff, he was highly recommended by my artist neighbours. . .and I knew about all the other stuff you mentioned from what they told me, but I didn't see anything other than the terrible dish I had and him seemingly acting a little odd. Maybe it was a bad day? Why wouldn't he have counted what money I gave him? 

The one I miss is Polka. Polish restaurant with 50 types of vodka run by an odd Chinese lady. Tottaly yummy food but the worst service known to man. If you were in there and another couple turned up, you knew you would be there for hours. Somehow the shit service was half the fun.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 2, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Have you been to Santok Maa in London Road? Excellent veggie Indian food, so am guessing some of it must be vegan. It's BYO too. Just watch out, as it's not open late.
> 
> Santok Maas - South East London  : Vegetarian Restaurant Reviews and Ratings - HappyCow
> 
> I was thinking of organising an Urban meal there.



wow - the reviews for there make me want to go right now!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 2, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The one I miss is Polka. Polish restaurant with 50 types of vodka run by an odd Chinese lady.



I remember that place - only ever went there once about 15years ago, for my birthday with family and loved it. Got quite smashed sampling vodkas, stepped merrily outside and stumbled into the road, pulled back on to the pavement by my dad, narrowly avoiding getting hit by a car. That sobered me up very quickly. I don't remember the Chinese lady but definitely remember a guy who I assume was Polish and the (joint)owner, perhaps a husband and wife team?

I remember eating borscht and some sort of meat/veg stew thing. And lots of vodka. Shame it's gone, really. No idea why they closed down but if it was lack of trade then it's a rather cruel irony given the sizeable Polish population in and around Croydon.


.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 3, 2016)

Hoss said:


> I remember that place - only ever went there once about 15years ago, for my birthday with family and loved it. Got quite smashed sampling vodkas, stepped merrily outside and stumbled into the road, pulled back on to the pavement by my dad, narrowly avoiding getting hit by a car. That sobered me up very quickly. I don't remember the Chinese lady but definitely remember a guy who I assume was Polish and the (joint)owner, perhaps a husband and wife team?
> 
> I remember eating borscht and some sort of meat/veg stew thing. And lots of vodka. Shame it's gone, really. No idea why they closed down but if it was lack of trade then it's a rather cruel irony given the sizeable Polish population in and around Croydon.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it was the lack of trade, never any buggers in there except for the wife and I. Like I said before though, if someone else did turn up you were not going to get out of there before 11 or something. Crazy. We would just try and keep ordering vodka shots to keep ourselves busy, but somehow that was hard enough. You know there was actually a load of seats upstairs too!!
I think the chinese lady came later (I think there was actually a name change as well). When I first started going it was obviously some polish guys. 
I must have really loved the place. I worked home from work one day to see that is was closed, and I felt genuine pain and sadness. I know for years afterwards I would go on and on and on to my wife about how I wish I could still go to Polka. The food must have been great, but it's so long ago now it's hard to remember. 
I did buy a polish cookbook after it turned into another low quality chinese place (as if we needed more), but I couldn't get the same taste. Now and then I buy the polish dumplings etc, but again, it's not quite the same. 
I wondered for ages if the Chinese restaurant that took it over was some kind of triad front. It was barely ever open, but usually had a guy peeping out the window. Never any customers to be seen, and it somehow stayed open for a few years.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 4, 2016)

The owner has finally sold the Glamorgan apparently, not to Tesco as rumoured before. 

Will stay as a pub


----------



## Mation (Nov 9, 2016)

Tram overturned. 5 people trapped. 40 injured  

Everyone here ok?


----------



## boohoo (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 9, 2016)

Mation said:


> Tram overturned. 5 people trapped. 40 injured
> 
> Everyone here ok?


What the hell? Where is that? The crossing in addiscome?


----------



## Mation (Nov 9, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What the hell? Where is that? The crossing in addiscome?


I'm not sure - I don't know Croydon very well, but that's what it looks like to me, yes.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 9, 2016)

Mation said:


> I'm not sure - I don't know Croydon very well, but that's what it looks like to me, yes.


Ah no, sandilands apparently, one stop up from me.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 9, 2016)

Bloody hell that's scary


----------



## hash tag (Nov 9, 2016)

Thats terrible, just hope everyone is not hurt too badly.
Sandilands would make sense; steep hill and sharp turn.


----------



## Mation (Nov 9, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ah no, sandilands apparently, one stop up from me.


Like for the info, not because it's near you!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 9, 2016)

Dan U said:


> The owner has finally sold the Glamorgan apparently, not to Tesco as rumoured before.
> 
> Will stay as a pub


That is good news. I heard they were trying to turn it into flats. Do we know who bought it?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 9, 2016)

Mation said:


> Tram overturned. 5 people trapped. 40 injured
> 
> Everyone here ok?


This is, indeed, scary. 

I didn't even know that trams could overturn. 

I hope there are no serious injuries. But the fact that the media are still being kept at a distance after several hours suggests it may not be good news.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 9, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> This is, indeed, scary.
> 
> I didn't even know that trams could overturn.
> 
> I hope there are no serious injuries. But the fact that the media are still being kept at a distance after several hours suggests it may not be good news.


Sirens have only just stopped down here. My street has been jam packed full of cars at a stand still. I assume a mix of rush hour traffic and a diversions are to blame. This morning it sounded like Trumps Armageddon had come early.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 9, 2016)

Shit, several feared dead  My thoughts goes out to all involved Several feared dead and dozens inured after tram overturns in Croydon


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 9, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Shit, several feared dead  My thoughts goes out to all involved Several feared dead and dozens inured after tram overturns in Croydon


that is awful news.


----------



## Chz (Nov 9, 2016)

That's horrible!
How is it even possible?


----------



## agricola (Nov 9, 2016)

Awful news.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 9, 2016)

I am guessing the crash happened by or in the tunnel on the sharp bend where the trams drop down from Addington on to the Addiscombe Road by Sandilands. Can't remember the full layout but the bend is at the bottom of a hill, the tracks will have been wet? Sadly the news does not get better.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 9, 2016)

Yeah the tram is a really serious incident sadly.

Bernard Weatherill House (main council office) is currently opening a family liason centre and lots of St John's Ambulance arrived.

Mint Walk is closed (not sure why exactly, maybe for people to park in)

My step dad gets that line at 8am and said the tram then is packed out so could have been so much worse


----------



## Mation (Nov 9, 2016)

Awful


----------



## Dan U (Nov 9, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> That is good news. I heard they were trying to turn it into flats. Do we know who bought it?



A small group of people who want to run it as a pub . 

Along the lines of the Hope in Carshalton which I believe is a community owned pub . 

So I have been told anyway.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 9, 2016)

Such bad news; 2 dead
 Driver apparently arrested?


----------



## Dan U (Nov 9, 2016)

5 dead guardian saying 

Grim day


----------



## brogdale (Nov 9, 2016)

Dan U said:


> 5 dead guardian saying
> 
> Grim day


Jesus.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 9, 2016)

+ over 60 in hospital. No emergency number given out until about 13:00!
First death in tram accident sinve 1959. Very sad. Hope it was a mechanical of some sort and not driver error.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 9, 2016)

There is a thread about this: Tram over turns in Croydon - several deaths reported

Sad news.


----------



## Callie (Nov 9, 2016)

this mostly passed me by today until I got home from work, I heard there was a crash but I had no idea people died.

My bosses daughter was hit by a tram a few years ago and nearly died and that was pretty fucking awful but 7 dead! 

I am aware the trams bomb it around along past Lloyd park but that bit near sandilands must have speed restrictions because it's very residential near there? and there is a huge bend as the tracks come up to the stop....one report says it's a 12mph limit and I can see how if it was going too fast the whole thing would go over.

I hope the injured people are only injured minorly.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 10, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Not too soon
> I will do a thread about


Still waiting for this thread. Your birthday is very soon!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 10, 2016)

I know
I've gone into birthday moodiness which soon shades into christmas hate all under the big umbrella of SADP

In reality I have loads of work to do and I'm skint which is adding flavour to the birthday blues!

Payday is 24th - how about then?   Might be good for it to be less of a birthday and more of a croydon meet?


----------



## Maggot (Nov 10, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I know
> I've gone into birthday moodiness which soon shades into christmas hate all under the big umbrella of SADP
> 
> In reality I have loads of work to do and I'm skint which is adding flavour to the birthday blues!
> ...


Sounds good to me. 

If you don't fancy organising, I can do it.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 10, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> If you don't fancy organising, I can do it.


how about I do a thread and you add directions?


----------



## Maggot (Nov 10, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> how about I do a thread and you add directions?


Perfect!  I can book the table too if you want.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 11, 2016)

Here's the thread: https://www.urban75.net/forums/thre...ially-meal-at-santok-maas-24-november.348409/

It's on Thursday 24 November. All welcome.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 12, 2016)

Popped on to Boxpark on way home after a kid free day up in town. 

Busy!


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 13, 2016)

Croydon tram crash driver '*blacked out and fell on the accelerator'* claim colleagues (click for more)

Croydon tram crash driver *was 'texting'* as vehicle sped round corner 'significantly' above the permitted speed (click for more)

The sooner we have the _truth_ about this disaster, the better.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2016)

Went to that box park yesterday. Couldn't stomach the main indoor bit as the music was too annoying but went to bao bao for dinner. Didn't feel very restauranty  but I don't suppose it's supposed to. I heard bao buns were amazing so was a bit disappointed to find out that they were basically the same as nikuman, a snack you get in Japan at the seven elevens for 70p. Food was decent enough,  though not perhaps not the most fabulous experience for the £60 I spent. Can't imagine I'll be trying the rest of box park if they are always blaring out shitty music.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 14, 2016)

One of my friends went to the Boxpark over the weekend and reported the following: 

"Managed less than two minutes inside. What a load of pretentious arse. It's a glorified food court!"


----------



## Hoss (Nov 14, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX what kind of music? I understand the opening event was very grime heavy. I don't. I don't know much grime not really care for it. I once saw Lethal Bizzle at Bestival. It was alright, pretty rowdy and energetic. I wouldn't go out of my way to go to a grime night. Not sure I'd want to eat to it TBH.


.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 14, 2016)

It was all sorts of electronic stuff on Saturday night when I was in there.

Tbh I can't remember much as it was after a long day of being on the sauce and a slap up lunch in London but I do remember a pint of their own beer was 3.50 from Cronx brewery which I thought was pretty reasonable for that kind of place

Am keen to go back and do a bit of eating at some point


----------



## Dan U (Nov 14, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> One of my friends went to the Boxpark over the weekend and reported the following:
> 
> "Managed less than two minutes inside. What a load of pretentious arse. It's a glorified food court!"



And yeah that is essentially what it is but if you don't mind food and booze then that's fine

If you turn up looking for some kind of cultural experience you will be disappointed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2016)

Hoss said:


> ATOMIC SUPLEX what kind of music? I understand the opening event was very grime heavy. I don't. I don't know much grime not really care for it. I once saw Lethal Bizzle at Bestival. It was alright, pretty rowdy and energetic. I wouldn't go out of my way to go to a grime night. Not sure I'd want to eat to it TBH.
> 
> 
> .


Don't know, just big loud bass thumps from a DJ or something coming out of a PA. I just don't want loud bloody music while I'm eating. I also don't want to pay restaurant prices for eating outside on a wooden bench. Bao bao was ok as its on the outside so no music. The cronx is too, and if it's only £3.50 a pint I guess that's ok. I think I'd still rather be in a propper pub with toilets and stuff though.


----------



## Chz (Nov 14, 2016)

I liked the food. Some of which was worth what they were asking, and some of which... well, wasn't. 

But the noise. Oh god, the noise.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 14, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> Croydon tram crash driver '*blacked out and fell on the accelerator'* claim colleagues (click for more)
> 
> Croydon tram crash driver *was 'texting'* as vehicle sped round corner 'significantly' above the permitted speed (click for more)
> 
> The sooner we have the _truth_ about this disaster, the better.


If you want the truth, why are you putting up unverified rumours from a shitty tabloid with a history of lying?


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 14, 2016)

*If you have any information, or verified rumours, that can help to get to the truth of what caused this disaster, please do share it with us and the investigating authorities.*​


----------



## Callie (Nov 14, 2016)

And stop shouting ffs


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 14, 2016)

_"Transport bosses were warned a tram had "tipped on one side" a week before another tram derailed at the same corner killing seven, it has emerged ..."_

Croydon tram crash: Bosses were warned of 'speeding trams' (click for more)


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 16, 2016)

Maggot said:


> If you want the truth, why are you putting up unverified rumours from a sh*tty tabloid with a history of lying?



Rail Accident Investigation Branch: Interim report following a fatal accident involving a tram near Sandilands Junction, Croydon, 9 November 2016

Anyone who has any information that can help to get to the truth of what caused this disaster should please share it with us and the investigating authorities.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 16, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> Rail Accident Investigation Branch: Interim report following a fatal accident involving a tram near Sandilands Junction, Croydon, 9 November 2016
> 
> Anyone who has any information that can help to get to the truth of what caused this disaster should please share it with us and the investigating authorities.


Why are you appealing for info on here? AFAIK no-one here was on the tram or witnessed the accident.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 20, 2016)

Chz said:


> That's horrible!
> How is it even possible?



*Unfortunate that the person who recorded this on 21 April 2016 did not draw attention to it until a week after seven people were killed on the same line:*

*After Croydon tram crash kills seven shocking video emerges showing driver SLEEPING at wheel while doing 40mph on same line (click for more)*

*




*​
*Croydon line tram driver suspended over Sun footage* (click for more)
*
*


----------



## ffsear (Nov 24, 2016)

How do I get new recycling bins?   Some bastard nicked mine last night.  Both the Green and the Blue ones.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 24, 2016)

ffsear said:


> How do I get new recycling bins?   Some bastard nicked mine last night.  Both the Green and the Blue ones.


Croydon Council - you can order them on the website.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 24, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Croydon Council - you can order them on the website.


 
And it takes bloody ages to get them. 6-8 weeks they say...it took 9 for ours to arrive after chasing up [emoji35]


.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 25, 2016)

I tried to catch a bus from East Crodon last night, but the bus station is closed. I couldn't see where you are supposed to catch them from. Ended up getting a tram and a cab instead.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2016)

I have a spare blue one.


----------



## Leafster (Nov 25, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have a spare blue one.


I was wondering where you were keeping this spare blue bus until I re-read the posts immediately before Maggot's


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 25, 2016)

Leafster said:


> I was wondering where you were keeping this spare blue bus until I re-read the posts immediately before Maggot's


I went through a similar process. I thought it was probably a joke I was too dim/uncool to get.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 28, 2016)

Maggot said:


> I tried to catch a bus from East Crodon last night, but the bus station is closed. I couldn't see where you are supposed to catch them from. Ended up getting a tram and a cab instead.



Down the side of Boxpark, Dingwall Road. 

Is a nightmare for my step dad who is blind, he gets the bus from the bus station regularly and knows what stand to go to, now all the buses pile up down the street and he hasn't got a clue which is which. 

Lets hope its done quicker than West Croydon was.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 28, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Down the side of Boxpark, Dingwall Road.
> 
> Is a nightmare for my step dad who is blind, he gets the bus from the bus station regularly and knows what stand to go to, now all the buses pile up down the street and he hasn't got a clue which is which.
> 
> Lets hope its done quicker than West Croydon was.


Geez, they don't advertise that very well. I had to help out an old lady who was lost yesterday. I perhaps made her walk too far for the 119


----------



## Maggot (Nov 28, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Down the side of Boxpark, Dingwall Road.


Some stop there, but according to TfL to catch the 119 you have to go to Park Lane or Lebanon Road which are some distance away


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 29, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Some stop there, but according to TfL to catch the 119 you have to go to Park Lane or Lebanon Road which are some distance away


Ah good, because I took her to Lebanon road. Not far for me, but not great for old ladies.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 29, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Down the side of Boxpark, Dingwall Road.
> 
> Is a nightmare for my step dad who is blind, he gets the bus from the bus station regularly and knows what stand to go to, now all the buses pile up down the street and he hasn't got a clue which is which.
> 
> Lets hope its done quicker than West Croydon was.


West Croydon closed for how long? It doesn't look all that different now it's finished


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 29, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> West Croydon closed for how long? It doesn't look all that different now it's finished


I didn't know the new bus station had been opened!  It has been chaos with buses around there since they closed it, and it was closed for a long time. I never did work out where the 410 bus was supposed to leave from.

Oddly, I have been there since it was reopened - there was train chaos and I ended up on a tram which stopped at West Croydon and I got off and got a cab the rest of the way. If I had realised the bus station had reopened I could have got the 410 bus from there!

I hope it does look radically different from before it was refurbished!!

ETA - I have just found this West Croydon bus station which suggests that the tram I was on that day would have stopped right outside the new bus station.

I think it must have been days after it reopened and I was so stressed by standing on a very crowded and wobbly tram all the way from Wimbledon (this was days before the fatal accident, in fact) that I probably assumed the bus station was still closed, and walked away from it to West Croydon train station where there is a cab office!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 29, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> I didn't know the new bus station had been opened!  It has been chaos with buses around there since they closed it, and it was closed for a long time. I never did work out where the 410 bus was supposed to leave from.
> 
> Oddly, I have been there since it was reopened - there was train chaos and I ended up on a tram which stopped at West Croydon and I got off and got a cab the rest of the way. If I had realised the bus station had reopened I could have got the 410 bus from there!
> 
> ...


I cycled past the other day and it looked kind of ok, but now exposed to the elements than before. Blasting out classical music, perhaps in an attempt to frighten away loitering kids.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 12, 2016)

What are people doing about the train strike this week? I could get a train to blackfrairs but I assume everyone will be doing that and it will be a nightmare. To tickets work on the tube from West Croydon?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 12, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What are people doing about the train strike this week? I could get a train to blackfrairs but I assume everyone will be doing that and it will be a nightmare. To tickets work on the tube from West Croydon?


The tube doesn't go to West Croydon!?  

Oh, if you mean the London Overground, I guess that will still be running from West Croydon and Norwood Junction. I hadn't thought of that. 

Isn't the Thameslink service also affected by the strike? I thought it was part of Southern now?

Thankfully, I don't commute daily, and the only day I will need to travel is Thursday, when there will be some trains running apparently.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 12, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> The tube doesn't go to West Croydon!?
> 
> Oh, if you mean the London Overground, I guess that will still be running from West Croydon and Norwood Junction. I hadn't thought of that.
> 
> ...


Yes Thursday is fine. Thameslink are running but they are going to be mega shit due to the overcrowding. Plus, yes they are owned by southern who are reportedly sabotaging their own services to make a point to the courts.


----------



## Chz (Dec 12, 2016)

Yeah, I have the option to stay home. So I am. it was bad enough this morning - my usual service is cancelled for the time being. The alternate route to London Bridge is also cancelled for the time being. (meaning that neither run on non-strike days now) The Thameslink service is routinely cancelled to the point that I wonder why they bother scheduling it. Which leaves one, lonely service into Victoria to take up about 3 trains' worth of passengers.

So I get to bus to Tooting. It's bearable when I can still get home on time in the evening, but I'm sure as fuck not heading in on the ASLEF days.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 13, 2016)

Dan U said:


> The owner has finally sold the Glamorgan apparently, not to Tesco as rumoured before.
> 
> Will stay as a pub



Closed and being squatted. Landlord will hope they can knock it down and build flats. Perhaps it might "go on fire" as they say. Chances of it reopening as a pub very slim, I think.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 13, 2016)

Poi E said:


> Closed and being squatted. Landlord will hope they can knock it down and build flats. Perhaps it might "go on fire" as they say. Chances of it reopening as a pub very slim, I think.



Right. That isn't what I heard at all re intentions but nothing at all would surprise me.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 13, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Right. That isn't what I heard at all re intentions but nothing at all would surprise me.


What was the source of your rumours? I am hoping they were true....


----------



## Dan U (Dec 13, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> What was the source of your rumours? I am hoping they were true....



It's what the landlord told my step dad who has been going in there for years


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 13, 2016)

Dan U said:


> It's what the landlord told my step dad who has been going in there for years


Ah. But he has now sold it, so doesn't really know what it will become


----------



## Poi E (Dec 13, 2016)

Good location for a boozer but given the cheapest apartments across the road are going for about £450k I think we can guess the outcome. The building is in need of serious maintenance which looks to have been completely neglected the last few years. A bloody shame.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 13, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Ah. But he has now sold it, so doesn't really know what it will become



Yeah this was before he left obviously. He apparently sold it to people with at least one other pub but obviously what then happens is anyone's guess. 

Or maybe it fell through, although I doubt he would have left it as he had other plans he would need funds for


----------



## Dan U (Dec 13, 2016)

Are we definite about the squatters Poi E 

Website suggest final day is Friday 

Welcome ~ The Glamorgan, Croydon | drinking and dining...fantastic freshly cooked food


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 13, 2016)

Talking of pubs, Croydon has got a new one in the Portland Arms. It opened this evening. On Portland Road near the swimming pool.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 13, 2016)

Also, Croydon's main cultural space is having a Christmas thing on Saturday. Stanley Halls, innit. 

There are still tickets available for the evening showing of the Muppets Christmas Carol! And note the discount on the flyer.


----------



## ffsear (Dec 13, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What are people doing about the train strike this week? I could get a train to blackfrairs but I assume everyone will be doing that and it will be a nightmare. To tickets work on the tube from West Croydon?



West Croydon was fine this morning. I even got a seat,  that was at 9.03


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 13, 2016)

ffsear said:


> West Croydon was fine this morning. I even got a seat,  that was at 9.03


The Overground?


----------



## ffsear (Dec 13, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> The Overground?



Yep.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 13, 2016)

This poster is more informative. 

There is a bar. And food.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Talking of pubs, Croydon has got a new one in the Portland Arms. It opened this evening. On Portland Road near the swimming pool.


The old Ocean's Apart?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 13, 2016)

TruXta said:


> The old Ocean's Apart?


Yes. 

Apparently, it spent its first 100 or so years as a traditional pub and was a fabulous Irish pub before it became Oceans Apart. Never really worked as Oceans Apart. 

I hope it works as The Portland Arms.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yes.
> 
> Apparently, it spent its first 100 or so years as a traditional pub and was a fabulous Irish pub before it became Oceans Apart. Never really worked as Oceans Apart.
> 
> I hope it works as The Portland Arms.


I can't think of any other pubs down that end of S Norwood, so at least it doesn't suffer from a surfeit of competitors in the immediate neighbourhood.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 13, 2016)

ffsear said:


> West Croydon was fine this morning. I even got a seat,  that was at 9.03


I got an almost empty train to blackfrairs from east Croydon direct. No queue. Better service than usual.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 13, 2016)

Four seat table to myself. I did however plump for a train ten minutes later than usual as I was nervous of (the non existent) crowds. They still made me zig zag through the empty crowd control barriers though. Mildly amusing.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 14, 2016)

TruXta said:


> I can't think of any other pubs down that end of S Norwood, so at least it doesn't suffer from a surfeit of competitors in the immediate neighbourhood.


There's one about 50 yards away! The Gold Coast.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> There's one about 50 yards away! The Gold Coast.


Oh, I thought they were the same


----------



## Poi E (Dec 14, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Are we definite about the squatters Poi E
> 
> Website suggest final day is Friday
> 
> Welcome ~ The Glamorgan, Croydon | drinking and dining...fantastic freshly cooked food



Walk past it each day. Got the LASPO s144 notices up.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 14, 2016)

Poi E said:


> Walk past it each day. Got the LASPO s144 notices up.



Sorry that is totally my mistake, Friday 18th was last month 

Ffs @ self


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2017)

Anyone know how to arrange parking for a lorry in Croydon? Can't find anything about it on the council website


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 2, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> A teenager accused of murdering 20-year-old *Mujaahid Wilson* is to stand trial in December.
> 
> A 17-year-old, who cannot be named because of his age, appeared at the Old Bailey today charged with killing 20-year-old *Mujaahid *in Thornton Heath High Street on March 14.
> 
> ...



On 21 December 2016, 18 year-old *Ashley Newman* of Castland Street, Leatherhead, was found not guilty of the murder of *Mujaahid Wilson* following trial at the Old Bailey.

*Newman*, who was wearing a black hooded puffer jacket and had a scarf across his face at the time of the incident accepted inflicting the fatal blow, but insisted he did not mean to kill or seriously injure *Wilson*.

He denied murder and manslaughter and was cleared of both charges.

They were caught on the CCTV outside Mama's Pizza's on Thornton Heath High Street squaring up to each other, before *Wilson* threw the first punch, the jury was told.

Although he missed, the two boys started grappling and *Newman* took a knife from his waistband and stabbed *Wilson* once to the chest.

The stab wound pierced *Wilson's* heart and he died a few minutes later.

A small black blade, believed to belong to *Wilson*, was found at the scene, the court heard.

*Newman* claimed he did not realise he had stabbed *Wilson* until *Wilson* started to run away towards the pizza shop while clutching his chest.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 2, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Anyone know how to arrange parking for a lorry in Croydon? Can't find anything about it on the council website



What a HGV or a 7.5t? Surely you can just park the latter up somewhere quiet over night. 

When I drove one - admittedly 20 years ago - I parked it outside my mums regularly. No idea if that was legal though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2017)

Dan U said:


> What a HGV or a 7.5t? Surely you can just park the latter up somewhere quiet over night.
> 
> When I drove one - admittedly 20 years ago - I parked it outside my mums regularly. No idea if that was legal though.


It really needs to park outside my house, but the parking bays can be used by anyone. There might not be two spaces (or however many are needed) together anywhere near my place.
When I moved in I booked a spot for a tenner, but I can't find a way to do that anymore.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 3, 2017)

The Stanleys Film Club, which is a little club which shows films in Stanley Halls, and which is open to anyone, is showing I, Daniel Blake tomorrow. 

Because of more demand than usual, and because the hall is available, it is being shown in the main hall rather than on the balcony. 

Before it is shown, food will be on sale provided by a social enterprise called Mums The Word, and there will be a collection for the local food bank. There is also a bar. 

Tickets are £8 each. 

I think details will be on this facebook link, if it works. 

Stanley's Film Club | Facebook

Or, if not, here is their website

Stanley's Film Club

I am going (with another Urbanite, as it happens) because I missed this film several times recently, so have not yet seen it.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 19, 2017)

Anyone have a view on the various butchers and fishmongers round Church Street?

Is there a particularly good one of either. Murrays butchers looks pretty good?

Looks like I will be working here rest of the calendar year now so want to get more involved in local shops


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 19, 2017)

Dan U said:


> Anyone have a view on the various butchers and fishmongers round Church Street?
> 
> Is there a particularly good one of either. Murrays butchers looks pretty good?
> 
> Looks like I will be working here rest of the calendar year now so want to get more involved in local shops


Can't help because I don't eat meat or fish but just wanted to be friendly and reply to your post.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 19, 2017)

Dan U said:


> Anyone have a view on the various butchers and fishmongers round Church Street?
> 
> Is there a particularly good one of either. Murrays butchers looks pretty good?
> 
> Looks like I will be working here rest of the calendar year now so want to get more involved in local shops


I personally don't like the look of them. I use the ones in Addiscombe, but that's not too far for me. I did use that fishmongers off Surrey street on the way down to forbidden planet, but it was a bit smelly. The fish was ok I think but I've not been back.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 19, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I personally don't like the look of them. I use the ones in Addiscombe, but that's not too far for me. I did use that fishmongers off Surrey street on the way down to forbidden planet, but it was a bit smelly. The fish was ok I think but I've not been back.



fishmonger in being smelly shocker 

will report back whenever i try any, Addiscombe is too far for lunchtime, but know where you mean.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 19, 2017)

Dan U said:


> fishmonger in being smelly shocker
> 
> will report back whenever i try any, Addiscombe is too far for lunchtime, but know where you mean.


Well that's the thing. Fresh fish doesn't long. Pawnbrokers was never smelly. I have to say though this year it has began to take on a fish smell.
But hell, don't buy your veg from Addiscombe, blimey, they charge a fortune. 

Sadly I don't really do the market now as lidl is a bit too competitive. . . Or not to much more and a one stop shop. Not that little one past Surrey street though, the big West Croydon one. Love it!


----------



## Dan U (Jan 20, 2017)

New Turtle Bay opens very soon. Looks a bit like Nandos inside


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 26, 2017)

Where cab I buy a mousetrap in central Croydon without having to go all the to homebase?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 26, 2017)

Callie said:


> I think Croydon needs a decent large venue for music, shows, comedy etc. Fairfield should fit the bill but they just don't seem to have had much on that people would want to go to. Which is a real shame. And I'm not sure why? Maybe the capacity is too much si they can only hold events for much bigger crowds?



I hear that place in Mathews yard is putting stuff on. Comedy, Music, fringe theater of sorts. 
My band appear to have a gig there, so I don't think they are ready for the big guns just yet. It is a shame that a place as big as croydon does not have much live music, comedy and theater going on.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 26, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I hear that place in Mathews yard is putting stuff on. Comedy, Music, fringe theater of sorts.
> My band appear to have a gig there, so I don't think they are ready for the big guns just yet. It is a shame that a place as big as croydon does not have much live music, comedy and theater going on.


And don't forget Stanley Halls, which is starting to put on different events.

ETA in case anyone didn't realise - Fairfield Halls is closed for at least the next 2 years I believe, while they rebuild it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 26, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> And don't forget Stanley Halls, which is starting to put on different events.
> 
> ETA in case anyone didn't realise - Fairfield Halls is closed for at least the next 2 years I believe, while they rebuild it.


Stanley halls isn't exactly central.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 26, 2017)

they are revamping Stanley halls, announced yesterday.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 26, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Stanley halls isn't exactly central.


I didn't say it was central. 

I was pointing out that croydon does have an arts and culture centre. Not on the scale of fairfields, of course.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 26, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> they are revamping Stanley halls, announced yesterday.


What was announced yesterday? And where?

I'm a trustee at Stanley halls - I didn't see any announcement!


----------



## Callie (Jan 26, 2017)

Hoodoos, the cafe bit in Matthews Yard do put on a lot of live music and there are regular theatre and comedy events too. Not been to one yet though  when's your gig ATOMIC SUPLEX ? 

Spreadeagle also has comedy and theatre gigs

The Oval put on live music every weekend I think

Scream Lounge also have live music

But out of all of them Matthews Yard does seem to be the most versatile?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 26, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> What was announced yesterday? And where?
> 
> I'm a trustee at Stanley halls - I didn't see any announcement!


tbh, i just read the headline - it's only 2.5k!
Stanley Halls in South Norwood to be 'restored to former glory'


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 27, 2017)

Callie said:


> Hoodoos, the cafe bit in Matthews Yard do put on a lot of live music and there are regular theatre and comedy events too. Not been to one yet though  when's your gig ATOMIC SUPLEX ?
> 
> Spreadeagle also has comedy and theatre gigs
> 
> ...


I've seen one only one propper out of town (propper band and not from Croydon) at the oval. 

I am aware of scream lounge and hoodoos, but they don't seem to get anyone on the London circuit let alone other regions. I might be wrong here though, I am only really interested in the punk garage scene so might not have paid propper attention.

My gigs not until the 3rd march.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 27, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> tbh, i just read the headline - it's only 2.5k!
> Stanley Halls in South Norwood to be 'restored to former glory'


Oh - I knew about that. In fact, we were asked if we could go down and pose for photos. 

It's great that we have got this money, and it's great that people realise that our aim is to restore the halls, but that money isn't going to do it. 

Oh, and we haven't got a "managing director" ffs!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 27, 2017)

Callie said:


> Hoodoos, the cafe bit in Matthews Yard do put on a lot of live music and there are regular theatre and comedy events too. Not been to one yet though  when's your gig ATOMIC SUPLEX ?
> 
> Spreadeagle also has comedy and theatre gigs
> 
> ...


Here is a list of some of what is on at Stanley Halls in the next few weeks. 

What’s On – Stanley Halls


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 27, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> Here is a list of some of what is on at Stanley Halls in the next few weeks.
> 
> What’s On – Stanley Halls


Richard Digance I have heard of.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 27, 2017)

Callie said:


> Hoodoos, the cafe bit in Matthews Yard do put on a lot of live music and there are regular theatre and comedy events too. Not been to one yet though  when's your gig ATOMIC SUPLEX ?
> 
> Spreadeagle also has comedy and theatre gigs
> 
> ...


Here is a list of some of what is on at Stanley Halls in the next few weeks.

What’s On – Stanley Halls


ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Richard Digance I have heard of.


It is not your scene, as it is a folk club which is meeting at the Halls. I haven't heard of most of the bands on your scene, either, but i have heard of these folk musicians.

Stanley Halls is at its early stages, having only recently reopened. It is up to the community to organise itself to use the Halls for whatever it wants and it is amazing how much is going on!


----------



## Callie (Jan 27, 2017)

I have been looking at what's on at Stanley Halls and there have been a couple of things I've fancied but I guess they don't have any kind of late licence? There's a northern soul night thing but it's only 8 til 11.30 which just sounds/feels very short?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 28, 2017)

Callie said:


> I have been looking at what's on at Stanley Halls and there have been a couple of things I've fancied but I guess they don't have any kind of late licence? There's a northern soul night thing but it's only 8 til 11.30 which just sounds/feels very short?


We do have a late licence, actually, but we don't often use it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> Here is a list of some of what is on at Stanley Halls in the next few weeks.
> 
> What’s On – Stanley Halls
> 
> ...


Another friend of mine speaks very highly of it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 28, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Another friend of mine speaks very highly of it.


And are you going to give it a go? It is a short bus ride for you.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 28, 2017)

visited box park for first time today. Liked it, have to say. Food we had was very cheap, four pound for pretty much half a pizza. didn't feel like some hipster ghetto, with all walks of life present, from OAPs to people with babies. Good to see so many teenagers about, obviously a place a new place for them to kill a few hours. None of the businesses had a corporate feel, looked like small Indy's to me. Heaters everywhere so not brutalised by cold. All in all I thought a good addition to the town and would def come back. Only negative was seeing a few restaurants in the surrounding area totally empty, not sure If that's a result of BP tho.

7/10


----------



## hash tag (Jan 30, 2017)

£4 for half a pizza? Round the corner in George St, without offers, you shold be able to get a pizza for a tenner or less, sitting indoors, in comfort with waiter service, cutlery Etc.
Maybe Im old.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 30, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> All in all I thought a good addition to the town and would def come back. Only negative was seeing a few restaurants in the surrounding area totally empty, not sure If that's a result of BP tho.
> 
> 7/10


Yep, all the businesses in boxpark are pretty much from outside the area and are killing all the the established local eateries. 
Personally Boxpark is not my thing at all. Overpriced and not at all what I want from an eating experience. Street food yes, but prices higher than most local restaurants and actually sitting outside on shitty wooden tables? No thanks. 

If it really was street food at street food prices, and there was something more to see than just food shop after food shop, and if they didn't insist on playing loud shitty music maybe I would go back.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 1, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> *This is 22 year old Akeem Moore ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*On 24 January 2017 a 36 year-old man was arrested on suspicion of the murder of Akeem Moore. The following day Benjamin Paul Wallace, of Croydon, was charged with murder, attempted murder of a 25 year-old man, perverting the course of justice and possession of a shotgun with intent to endanger life.*

*Wallace is due to stand trial at the Old Bailey on 17 July 2017.*


----------



## Maggot (Feb 1, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> *On 24 January 2017 a 36 year-old man was arrested on suspicion of the murder of Akeem Moore. The following day Benjamin Paul Wallace, of Croydon, was charged with murder, attempted murder of a 25 year-old man, perverting the course of justice and possession of a shotgun with intent to endanger life.*
> 
> *Wallace is due to stand trial at the Old Bailey on 17 July 2017.*


Do you actually post anything apart from details of murders and the subsequent trials?


----------



## Maggot (Feb 1, 2017)

Does anyone want to visit the Gold Coast Bar with me tomorrow evening? Ghana are playing in the semi-finals of the African Nations Cup and it should be a fantastic atmosphere.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 1, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Does anyone want to visit the Gold Coast Bar with me tomorrow evening? Ghana are playing in the semi-finals of the African Nations Cup and it should be a fantastic atmosphere.


It is a very friendly pub and, if I was into football, I would


----------



## Maggot (Feb 2, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Does anyone want to visit the Gold Coast Bar with me tomorrow evening? Ghana are playing in the semi-finals of the African Nations Cup and it should be a fantastic atmosphere.


Anyone?  Last chance.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 6, 2017)

Here is a what's on across several Croydon venues. 

What's On in Croydon


----------



## Maggot (Feb 13, 2017)

The Deserter boys have done Croydon.  Croydon for a Pretty Girl


----------



## Dan U (Feb 13, 2017)

had a banging Chicken Curry Roti from the place at the top of St Georges Walk the other day at lunchtime. 

also went to Boxpark again weekend before last, this time with the kids. Was a Sunday afternoon and we had been to Ikea and my 3yo was desperate for a tram ride, and we were desperate for lunch so we left the car and went to Boxpark. Food we had was decent, my 15 month old loved dancing to the live music and my son ate his weight in hummus. 

was a bit parkie but not too bad considering it was pretty cold generally.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 13, 2017)

Croydon for a Pretty Girl


----------



## Maggot (Feb 13, 2017)

Dan U said:


> Croydon for a Pretty Girl



Look 2 posts up.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 13, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Look 2 posts up.



Fucks sake how did I miss that!


----------



## Callie (Feb 13, 2017)

Dan U said:


> had a banging Chicken Curry Roti from the place at the top of St Georges Walk the other day at lunchtime.


Roti masters


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 19, 2017)

Anyone suggest/reccomend

A) a Sri Lankan/Tamil restaurant in Croydon (not too far outside town centre)?

B) anywhere I can get Kim Chee (sp?), also town centre?


----------



## Dan U (Feb 21, 2017)

My brother rated the Sri Lankan place in Boxpark 

It's street food though not a full sit down meal 

Welcome


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 21, 2017)

The Rail Accident Investigation Branch has released its second interim report into the fatal accident involving a tram near Sandilands Junction, Croydon on 9 November 2016.

The report contains material which appeared in their first interim report, published on 16 November 2016, as well as some new information which they are now able to release.

New information in paragraph 9 updates the number of people they believe were on the tram. Paragraph 28 sets out the investigation activities that have taken place so far. Paragraphs 30 to 34 describe the infrastructure in the area, including the speed restriction sign on the approach to the tight curve where the derailment occurred. Paragraphs 36 and 37 describe how the tram was driven immediately before the accident. Paragraphs 38 and 39 describe the initial findings of the RAIB’s examination of the tram, including the damage to the vehicle and the locations of the fatal casualties ...

Rail Accident Investigation Branch: Second interim report following a fatal accident involving a tram near Sandilands Junction, Croydon, 9 November 2016


----------



## discobastard (Feb 22, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> The Rail Accident Investigation Branch has released its second interim report into the fatal accident involving a tram near Sandilands Junction, Croydon on 9 November 2016.
> 
> The report contains material which appeared in their first interim report, published on 16 November 2016, as well as some new information which they are now able to release.
> 
> ...



And what is your opinion/takeout from these facts and this report?  Do you have one?  You post a lot of info up on these forums without offering any opinion or input of your own.

I am sure your opinion is valid, so let's hear it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 18, 2017)

The Stanley People's Initiative (SPI) - the charity which runs Stanley Halls on behalf of the local community - are looking for fresh blood in the shape of new trustees!

Anyone interested?

Trustee Opportunities for people with arts management, marketing or legal expertise


----------



## Maggot (Apr 2, 2017)

There was a nasty racist attack in Shrublands on Friday.

Croydon 'hate crime' attack: six arrests after teenager left in critical condition


----------



## hash tag (Apr 2, 2017)

In current affairs. Dreadful.


----------



## Poi E (Apr 2, 2017)

No surprise. My wife ticked off a guy for flytipping on our road and was told "fuck off, you're not even English." More of that to come.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 3, 2017)

Croydon


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 3, 2017)

Maggot said:


> There was a nasty racist attack in Shrublands on Friday.
> 
> Croydon 'hate crime' attack: six arrests after teenager left in critical condition



Following the lynching of 17-year-old *Recker Ahmed*, to date:

*George Walder*, 20, of Myrtle Road, Croydon, has been charged with violent disorder and racially aggravated grevious bodily harm;

Brother and sister *Daryl Davis*, 20, and *Danyelle Davis*, 24, both of Laurel Crescent, Croydon, as well as *Barry Potts*, 20, of Fir Tree Gardens, and *George Walder's brother Jack*, 24, of Myrtle Road, all in Croydon, have all been charged with charged with violent disorder;

*Barry Potts*, *Daryl Davis* and *Danyelle Davis*, were all _released_ on conditional bail after appearing at Croydon Magistrates' Court earlier today; 

*George Walder* has been remanded in custody; 

His brother *Jack Walder* has been granted conditional bail;

Deputy District Judge Richard Hawgood sent the case for trial at Croydon Crown Court, where the five defendants will appear for a plea and trial preparation hearing on 1 May 2017; and

*Kyran Evans*, 23, and *a 17-year-old girl, who cannot be named for legal reasons*, have also been charged with violent disorder and are due to appear in court tomorrow.






*Daryl Davies and his sister Danyelle Davies are among five people charged over the attack*






*A youth believed to be Jack Walder*










*... these two young men are also sought in relation to the investigation ...*​


----------



## Callie (Apr 26, 2017)

I don't know if any of you lot like Norman Jay but he's doing a free gig on the 19th May with the rooftop cinema group (Lost format society) and ?Dan U's mates the Street Cocktails erm group.

I like Norman Jay and the stuff he tends to play so I suspect I will go along. Centrale car park I think... Event on facebook... Can't find it on the lost format society. Website yet though!


----------



## Dan U (Apr 26, 2017)

Oh sweet will have a chat with my mate from street cocktails and try and head down if I can


----------



## Callie (Apr 27, 2017)

Event has gone now?! Delayed April fool?!


----------



## brogdale (May 2, 2017)

A decent Croydonian in need...


----------



## Dan U (May 2, 2017)

'a trident of claims'

ffs


----------



## brogdale (May 2, 2017)

Dan U said:


> 'a trident of claims'
> 
> ffs


Like a nuked up version of Aitken's _simple sword of truth and trusty shield of British fair play ?_


----------



## brogdale (May 2, 2017)

Shower of cunts.


----------



## brogdale (May 2, 2017)

Poxpark's lawyers obviously 'saw them coming' and realised they had a pretty think client that could be milked. This bit of the reply genuinely made me lol...


----------



## hash tag (May 2, 2017)

Just replied on the boozepark thread. To think their lawyers will probably be spending public money on lawyers take this action against the claims!


----------



## ffsear (May 6, 2017)

I see the Right wing V Left wing circus has come to Croydon today.	 What can't they all just fuck off!


----------



## brogdale (May 6, 2017)

_Inside Croydon _raised their legal fees in 26 hours!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 6, 2017)

ffsear said:


> I see the Right wing V Left wing circus has come to Croydon today.	 What can't they all just fuck off!


you think fascists should have time on the streets with no opposition? 
or are you talking about canvassers?


----------



## ffsear (May 6, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> you think fascists should have time on the streets with no opposition?
> or are you talking about canvassers?



Don't care


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 6, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Don't care


which one were you referencing in your post?


----------



## hash tag (May 6, 2017)

Corbyn opened his election campaign in Croydon..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 6, 2017)

ffsear said:


> I see the Right wing V Left wing circus has come to Croydon today.	 What can't they all just fuck off!


Oh, wondered what all the coppers were for.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 6, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Corbyn opened his election campaign in Croydon..


Aw I missed that.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 6, 2017)

Protesters clash in Croydon as far-right marchers meet anti-fascists


----------



## Maggot (May 7, 2017)

I went to Boxpark yesterday and it was really shit. Other parts might be ok, but the people I work with had arranged to meet in the Box bar which is particularly shit. They don't take cash, drinks in puny plastic glasses, loads of security people everywhere, and a number of silly rules and regulations. I had issues with the  music too, but thiss is more to do with my age and I'm not part of their  demographic.

I will try some other outlets and give them a chance, but will definitely be avoiding the Box bar.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 7, 2017)

Maggot said:


> I went to Boxpark yesterday and it was really shit. Other parts might be ok, but the people I work with had arranged to meet in the Box bar which is particularly shit. They don't take cash, drinks in puny plastic glasses, loads of security people everywhere, and a number of silly rules and regulations. I had issues with the  music too, but thiss is more to do with my age and I'm not part of their  demographic.
> 
> I will try some other outlets and give them a chance, but will definitely be avoiding the Box bar.



I agree on every level. I gave it three shots but Ive definitely given up. It's shit, expensive, loud, unwelcoming, wasteful, is running local business into the ground and the owners have been acting like cunts.


----------



## Chz (May 7, 2017)

Maggot said:


> I went to Boxpark yesterday and it was really shit. Other parts might be ok, but the people I work with had arranged to meet in the Box bar which is particularly shit. They don't take cash, drinks in puny plastic glasses, loads of security people everywhere, and a number of silly rules and regulations. I had issues with the  music too, but thiss is more to do with my age and I'm not part of their  demographic.
> 
> I will try some other outlets and give them a chance, but will definitely be avoiding the Box bar.


Yeah, that's quite literally the worst thing there.
Meat Liquor is good, as always. I'm a fan of Cronx beer, so their tap is good. But yeah, it's a totally random collection of shit. Some good, some bad. Some very good, some very bad.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 7, 2017)

Chz said:


> Yeah, that's quite literally the worst thing there.
> Meat Liquor is good, as always. I'm a fan of Cronx beer, so their tap is good. But yeah, it's a totally random collection of shit. Some good, some bad. Some very good, some very bad.


I didn't even rate meat liquor. Not tried the cronx, I'd rather go to a proper pub I think.


----------



## Poi E (May 8, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I didn't even rate meat liquor. Not tried the cronx, I'd rather go to a proper pub I think.



My one experience at Meat Liquor was dire. Terrible service, awful burgers, fries and it was dirty.

Matthews Yard do much better burgers and fries.


----------



## Shechemite (May 8, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Matthews Yard do much better burgers and fries.



brgrs surely?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 8, 2017)

Poi E said:


> My one experience at Meat Liquor was dire. Terrible service, awful burgers, fries and it was dirty.
> 
> Matthews Yard do much better burgers and fries.


Same here... And freezing.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 8, 2017)

BigMoaner what's happened on the high street?  Just got back from being away and there's police everywhere


----------



## BigMoaner (May 8, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> BigMoaner what's happened on the high street?  Just got back from being away and there's police everywhere


Car crash. Nothing too serious, just a prang between three cars.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 8, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> Car crash. Nothing too serious, just a prang between three cars.


Glad to hear it


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 11, 2017)

Stanley Halls is recruiting! 

We have an exciting new opportunity available for a Marketing and Promotions Officer Marketing & Promotions Officer, Stanley Halls, and we are also looking to recruit a Centre Administrator. Centre Administrator, Stanley Halls

Both jobs are part time, and both are fantastic opportunities to help Stanley Halls build up its community base in South Norwood and environs.

Details are on the links above. Closing date for both is 21 May and the contact person is Amie Salmon - Amie@stanleyhalls.org.uk


----------



## Dan U (May 11, 2017)

Callie said:


> Event has gone now?! Delayed April fool?!



it's back on facebook, my mate has linked to it. 5pm - 9pm, top floor centrale car park for £0 pounds. 

it's next Friday though which is gonna cause me some issues I think for Babysitter to get Mrs U out too.

Maggot if you want to drink in Boxpark, the only place for me is the Cronx Bar or to get some wine from the wine and cheese place run by the burger people at matthews yard.

never been in a the main bar as it looks bobbins

also yo sushi now seem to have a unit which seems a bit far removed from the small/medium sized outfits that have been there up to know

also agree re meat liquor, burger was crap when i went and it was fucking freezing, had a much nicer burger from a place downstairs


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 11, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> Stanley Halls is recruiting!
> 
> We have an exciting new opportunity available for a Marketing and Promotions Officer Marketing & Promotions Officer, Stanley Halls, and we are also looking to recruit a Centre Administrator. Centre Administrator, Stanley Halls
> 
> ...



Aw, I'd quite like that but have no real experience. The hours are most favorable indeed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 11, 2017)

Actually those hours would be amazing. I'll look into it. Maybe some of my previous jobs are relevant.


----------



## Maggot (May 11, 2017)

Looks like BBC london news is gonna be live from Boxpark.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 11, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Looks like BBC london news is gonna be live from Boxpark.


All the shit heads together.


----------



## Maggot (May 11, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> All the shit heads together.


Don't talk about Riz Lateef like that!


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 11, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Actually those hours would be amazing. I'll look into it. Maybe some of my previous jobs are relevant.


The job descriptions are on the links, I think.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 11, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> The job descriptions are on the links, I think.


That's what I was looking at.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 12, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That's what I was looking at.


Cool. Get on and apply then  

I don't expect to be directly involved in the recruitment, and I guess it depends on who else applies, but I would have thought that your local knowledge/experience and your arts background will be of interest, particularly since your arts background is different from the arts background of any of the other staff, residents or trustees. Can't speak for the volunteers, because we have lots of those, so there might be one who comes from a heavy rock/punk/whateveritis background and with experience of television production


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 12, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> Cool. Get on and apply then
> 
> I don't expect to be directly involved in the recruitment, and I guess it depends on who else applies, but I would have thought that your local knowledge/experience and your arts background will be of interest, particularly since your arts background is different from the arts background of any of the other staff, residents or trustees. Can't speak for the volunteers, because we have lots of those, so there might be one who comes from a heavy rock/punk/whateveritis background and with experience of television production



Well I suppose I do have art qualifications (but only GAD) and a degree in visual and audio technology. I also made several arts, and history programmes while at ITV. My background isn't so 'rock', that's kind of the foreground. My previous work has always focused on the arts, history, science, and current affairs (usually local). It's only lately that I feel stuck in a rut editing dull throwaway mindless TV shows. 

It's probably worth at least having a go, though I suspect there will of course be people far more qualified.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 12, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well I suppose I do have art qualifications (but only GAD) and a degree in visual and audio technology. I also made several arts, and history programmes while at ITV. My background isn't so 'rock', that's kind of the foreground. My previous work has always focused on the arts, history, science, and current affairs (usually local). It's only lately that I feel stuck in a rut editing dull throwaway mindless TV shows.
> 
> It's probably worth at least having a go, though I suspect there will of course be people far more qualified.


I mentioned your rock "foreground" because, although not directly relevant to either job, it might add some points of interest. The centre administrator who is just leaving us is a painter and, in fact, she has decided to give up admin work and concentrate on her art and on teaching art. She is now one of the "residents" of the Halls, and has a studio there. 

So, don't underestimate your wider experience/appeal. 

Besides, I don't know how many applications there will be for part time jobs on living wage, so always worth a punt, I would suggest 

Good luck!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 12, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> I mentioned your rock "foreground" because, although not directly relevant to either job, it might add some points of interest. The centre administrator who is just leaving us is a painter and, in fact, she has decided to give up admin work and concentrate on her art and on teaching art. She is now one of the "residents" of the Halls, and has a studio there.
> 
> So, don't underestimate your wider experience/appeal.
> 
> ...


Oh hold on, just seen 'pro rata' so I assume it's actually only half the cash stated. Sadly it might be quite hard for me to make that work. I will see.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 12, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh hold on, just seen 'pro rata' so I assume it's actually only half the cash stated. Sadly it might be quite hard for me to make that work. I will see.


I did wonder if you had spotted that


----------



## Dan U (May 14, 2017)

Is anyone going to Norman Jay then? Looks like I may be.


----------



## Callie (May 14, 2017)

I'm actually bloody well working that weekend  gutted


----------



## Dan U (May 15, 2017)

Callie said:


> I'm actually bloody well working that weekend  gutted



Unlike button


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 15, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> I did wonder if you had spotted that


Sadly my contempt for TV people and the industry does not outweigh the pay. Six weeks freelance work would equate to an entire years pay. Such a shame, as I really would like to switch to something slightly more worthy than four people arguing over dinner, or minor celebrities sat in front of a green cloth talking about slipping on a banana in the 80s


----------



## Hoss (May 15, 2017)

For Noman Jay it's necessary to register to guarantee entry.

Bit of a weird clause about arriving by 6.30pm. 

CROWD presents NORMAN JAY MBE ft. MODESTE HUGUES


.


----------



## Callie (May 15, 2017)

Hoss said:


> For Noman Jay it's necessary to register to guarantee entry.
> 
> Bit of a weird clause about arriving by 6.30pm.
> 
> ...


Roadblock innit


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 17, 2017)

I walked through the Boxpark yesterday, with the intention of getting something to eat, but it was horrible. The atmosphere, I mean. Noisy and busy and not at all relaxing. So we kept walking and ate at Wagamama instead. 

Returned for a drink, though, and sat in the Cronx bar, which I must say is nicer than I expected. 

Was surprised that it all closed at 10:30pm. We had to push our way through barriers to get to the toilets, which are in the main Boxpark bit and not in the individual units (obvious, perhaps, but it didn't occur to me).


----------



## hash tag (May 17, 2017)

Has anyone got anything good to say about it?


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 17, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Has anyone got anything good to say about it?


I said something good. I said the Cronx bar was nicer than I was expecting 

My daughter likes the Boxpark, and has eaten there a few times, including with her children. She says there are lots of interesting vegetarian and vegan options. 

I think my daughter has become a hipster. Is there any cure?


----------



## Callie (May 17, 2017)

Im not overly fussed - like everyone else I like the Cronx bar - not had much food from there. Apart from a not very nice cronut  serves me right 

Not really been there midweek but its usually pretty busy over the weekend.

I hear BRGR&BEER are going to be expanding within matthews yard now hoodoos have ?gone - not sure how their expanding but its all very stark and empty in there at the moment. There was a recent article from the owner of matthews yard saying a planning application has gone in to demolish the building!


----------



## hash tag (May 17, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> I said something good. I said the Cronx bar was nicer than I was expecting
> 
> That wasn't exactly a solid vote.
> 
> Sadly, I can't get there this weekend otherwise I might have checked it out.


----------



## Dan U (May 17, 2017)

Hoss said:


> For Noman Jay it's necessary to register to guarantee entry.
> 
> Bit of a weird clause about arriving by 6.30pm.
> 
> ...



You can arrive after I think but it's not a guarantee of entry.

Also I think a ploy to get people through the door as he is on early

See you there mate


----------



## Ted Striker (May 17, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Has anyone got anything good to say about it?


Anyone who remembers what it was previously like


----------



## hash tag (May 17, 2017)

If it's where I think it is, it was previously waste land, a few offices and a theatre?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 17, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Has anyone got anything good to say about it?


Not me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 17, 2017)

Callie said:


> Im not overly fussed - like everyone else I like the Cronx bar - not had much food from there. Apart from a not very nice cronut  serves me right
> 
> Not really been there midweek but its usually pretty busy over the weekend.
> 
> I hear BRGR&BEER are going to be expanding within matthews yard now hoodoos have ?gone - not sure how their expanding but its all very stark and empty in there at the moment. There was a recent article from the owner of matthews yard saying a planning application has gone in to demolish the building!


Has hoodoos gone?


----------



## Callie (May 17, 2017)

I think they've moved to scream studios. Something went a bit awry at Matthews yard, no idea what. The hoodoos side has been totally empty for weeks now.


----------



## Callie (May 17, 2017)

hash tag said:


> If it's where I think it is, it was previously waste land, a few offices and a theatre?


Site of the Warehouse Theatre


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 17, 2017)

Callie said:


> I think they've moved to scream studios. Something went a bit awry at Matthews yard, no idea what. The hoodoos side has been totally empty for weeks now.


I played a gig there not so long ago.


----------



## Dan U (May 17, 2017)

Callie said:


> I think they've moved to scream studios. Something went a bit awry at Matthews yard, no idea what. The hoodoos side has been totally empty for weeks now.



Where is scream studios? I liked hoodoos 

That Matthews yard place seems a bit of an odd one generally.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 17, 2017)

Dan U said:


> Where is scream studios? I liked hoodoos
> 
> That Matthews yard place seems a bit of an odd one generally.


Down the bottom of south end.


----------



## Dan U (May 17, 2017)

Used to be at back of Purley way many many moons ago


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 18, 2017)

Ted Striker said:


> Anyone who remembers what it was previously like


What do you think was there before?

As others said, it was wasteland, derelict buildings and the Warehouse theatre which, although it used to be fantastic, lost its way somewhat and became one of the derelict buildings.

Or was there something else there that we have all forgotten?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 18, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> What do you think was there before?
> 
> As others said, it was wasteland, derelict buildings and the Warehouse theatre which, although it used to be fantastic, lost its way somewhat and became one of the derelict buildings.
> 
> Or was there something else there that we have all forgotten?



It was only really a wastland for so long (more than 10 years?) because it had been bought to make into a park and shops. As far as I am aware, despite having the planning permission, it kept getting blocked, because council wanted what we now have there now (that kept getting it's planning permission turned down). It's so weird. 
Correct me if I am wrong. I'm not sure I know the full details.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 18, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It was only really a wastland for so long (more than 10 years?) because it had been bought to make into a park and shops. As far as I am aware, despite having the planning permission, it kept getting blocked, because council wanted what we now have there now (that kept getting it's planning permission turned down). It's so weird.
> Correct me if I am wrong. I'm not sure I know the full details.


You might be right, but that is not the story I heard. I thought that it kept stopping because the developer changed their mind, or went out of business, or both. There was an agreement that it would include a theatre, because they were knocking down the Warehouse theatre, but the council were, reportedly, not keen on that aspect, and jumped at the opportunity to remove that restriction once the Warehouse theatre management got itself in a mess (lots of fallings out and people leaving and being sacked and all sort of muddle) and then it lost its council grant and went into receivership. 

I have no idea what the long term plans for that site are - I always assumed the boxpark was a short term thing?


----------



## Chz (May 18, 2017)

I don't think it's bad, but that's not the same thing.


----------



## Dan U (May 18, 2017)

It's the Croydon cycle race thing today if anyone is interested. 

Also if anyone is driving in to Central Croydon later loads of it is shut off to traffic.


----------



## Dan U (May 18, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> You might be right, but that is not the story I heard. I thought that it kept stopping because the developer changed their mind, or went out of business, or both. There was an agreement that it would include a theatre, because they were knocking down the Warehouse theatre, but the council were, reportedly, not keen on that aspect, and jumped at the opportunity to remove that restriction once the Warehouse theatre management got itself in a mess (lots of fallings out and people leaving and being sacked and all sort of muddle) and then it lost its council grant and went into receivership.
> 
> I have no idea what the long term plans for that site are - I always assumed the boxpark was a short term thing?


 That whole strip down east Croydon station has had loads of plans for it. 

At one point it was going to be a sports arena.


----------



## oryx (May 18, 2017)

Dan U said:


> That whole strip down east Croydon station has had loads of plans for it.
> 
> At one point it was going to be a sports arena.



That's what I thought - and I seem to remember a dispute between the two potential developers, or one of the developers and the council, or both developers and the council  or something...

This is going back about ten years.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 18, 2017)

Oh yeah, I remember they wanted to do a freakin' music area concert venue thing. Jebus. No.


----------



## Dan U (May 18, 2017)

oryx said:


> That's what I thought - and I seem to remember a dispute between the two potential developers, or one of the developers and the council, or both developers and the council  or something...
> 
> This is going back about ten years.



That's about the size of it I think 

The council doesn't do this stuff very well, the mythical Westfield still hasn't got planning


----------



## Maggot (May 18, 2017)

Dan U said:


> It's the Croydon cycle race thing today if anyone is interested.
> 
> Also if anyone is driving in to Central Croydon later loads of it is shut off to traffic.


I might go. Got any details?


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 18, 2017)

Maggot said:


> I might go. Got any details?


A friend of mine works for one of the cycle companies, and goes every year. I was thinking of joining him, but it is pouring with rain so I am not sure I can face it.

I have been in previous years, though.

The details are on this link, if you can make it work. 

Croydon Cycle Fest |


----------



## hash tag (May 18, 2017)

Rain could mean a few nasty spills which would only add to the drama


----------



## Dan U (May 18, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Rain could mean a few nasty spills which would only add to the drama



Just watched the start of the women's race and they stacked pretty much immediately. 

Sorted themselves out though. 

If anyone goes down, the men's race is at 7.30pm and a good viewing spot is under the flyover


----------



## Maggot (May 18, 2017)

I was thinking of going, but,  like Guin, the weather has put me off.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 19, 2017)

Chz said:


> That's horrible!
> How is it even possible?



Today's development may (or may) help to explain ...

Croydon tram driver filmed _'asleep at wheel'_ on same line as fatal crash







*A tram driver has been suspended after footage emerged of him appearing to fall asleep at the controls just three stops from the sites of last year's fatal Croydon disaster*​


----------



## Dan U (May 20, 2017)

The Norman Jay thing was decent, the cocktails were strong. My head was unhappy with me this morning. 

Good little shindig! 

Worth a look if they do any similar freebies up there


----------



## wildeye (May 21, 2017)

Croydon
I lived and worked here for years mainly 80s then 90s and a stint from 2002 - 2006.
It changed, some things are better.  Still miss the old Underground Club, I saw Balaam and Into A Circle there.  Plus that great old pub The Ship, those were the days of good music and a few doors down HR Cloakes record shop.  I bought so much vinyl here, the other good one was Bonaparte records by the station.  
Had some good times.  In some ways it looks better, but there does seem to be many many bars..


----------



## hash tag (May 21, 2017)

From anotherthreadaboutrecord shops 


wildeye said:


> Croydon had some greats in the 80s
> 
> Cloakes
> 
> ...



BTW. Is the pub at the top of Surrey St still going, the Green Dragon? Good beer and good music?


----------



## wildeye (May 21, 2017)

hash tag said:


> From anotherthreadaboutrecord shops
> 
> BTW. Is the pub at the top of Surrey St still going, the Green Dragon? Good beer and good music?


I don't know. left Croydon in 2006 and not been back - except once.  my brother lives there.


----------



## Callie (May 21, 2017)

some great music shops: our price and virgin  joker


----------



## wildeye (May 21, 2017)

Callie said:


> some great music shops: our price and virgin  joker


I was not joking..but can see the humour.  are there any vinyl shops in croydon now?


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 21, 2017)

hash tag said:


> From anotherthreadaboutrecord shops
> 
> BTW. Is the pub at the top of Surrey St still going, the Green Dragon? Good beer and good music?


I drove past it the other day and it looked like it was still going.

HTH


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 21, 2017)

wildeye said:


> I was not joking..but can see the humour.  are there any vinyl shops in croydon now?


There is a new one opened round the corner from where I live - DnR Vinyl - UK Garage Vinyl Record Specialists - Buy Rare & Deleted Oldskool UKG, 2-step, Dubstep, Grime

I think there is still one in central Croydon as well - 101 Records?  Can't find a website to check, and don't drive past that bit


----------



## wildeye (May 21, 2017)

The Green Dragon - how long has it been there?  I don't recall it from the 80s, or 90s...


----------



## wildeye (May 21, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> There is a new one opened round the corner from where I live - DnR Vinyl - UK Garage Vinyl Record Specialists - Buy Rare & Deleted Oldskool UKG, 2-step, Dubstep, Grime


I recently went to Amoeba records in Berkeley and another Amoeba in Haight.  Both incredible and so much vinyl.  Good reasonable prices.  Although the posters were interesting e.g. a picture of the Specials with the title Coventry - i'm not sure if that was linked to a significant event and another of Joy Division stating Stockport....


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 21, 2017)

wildeye said:


> The Green Dragon - how long has it been there?  I don't recall it from the 80s, or 90s...


Ages. Probably. It is on the corner opposite Surrey Street. Don't know what it used to be. Looks like it might have been a bank or something.

It used to be the Hogshead. I only found that out by googling, but, now that I have been reminded, I do recall it


----------



## wildeye (May 21, 2017)

Thanks.  Do not think I will be in Croydon soon.


----------



## Maggot (May 22, 2017)

Callie said:


> some great music shops: our price and virgin  joker


Believe or not, Virgin Records was a very cool shop. It was staffed by punks and sold stuff you couldn't buy in mainstream stores, like Crass.


----------



## wildeye (May 22, 2017)

Indeed it did.  It was originally up at East Croydon and was different.  But for alternative you could not beat HR Cloakes


----------



## wildeye (May 22, 2017)

And I forgot the original Beano's in the market.  Always good bargains.  I got October here for £2 and Three Imaginary Boys


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 23, 2017)

hash tag said:


> From anotherthreadaboutrecord shops
> 
> BTW. Is the pub at the top of Surrey St still going, the Green Dragon? Good beer and good music?


Still there, not so much music. They did keep giving it a stab at putting on decent bands, but turnout in Croydon has not been great for a long time.


----------



## Hoss (May 23, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Still there, not so much music. They did keep giving it a stab at putting on decent bands, but turnout in Croydon has not been great for a long time.



It was run for several years by Esther (formerly of The Ship and now of The Oval). Used to be a very good bustling place and the venue of choice before heading to Black Sheep Bar. Haven't been for years so no idea what goes on there now.


.


----------



## Hoss (May 23, 2017)

Dan U said:


> The Norman Jay thing was decent, the cocktails were strong. My head was unhappy with me this morning.
> 
> Good little shindig!
> 
> Worth a look if they do any similar freebies up there



Aye, was a really good night! Cracking venue and a great vibe from everyone there. 
The crowd was a real old school Croydon mix. I'm guessing everyone there was 30+

Someone said to me that there's a generation of Croydon youth who missed out on really decent nightlife.
From late 80's through to mid 2000's there was Rawnsleys/Alleycats?, Priddys Yard, Rue St George, David Lean cinema, Black Sheep, Cartoon/Cool Rooms, PoNaNa.

I may be biased because I've done nights at all of these venues [emoji2] but probably not, they were just really venues and nights.

The next Car Park session  is on 16th June and DJ Format is spinning tunes.



.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 23, 2017)

Hoss said:


> It was run for several years by Esther (formerly of The Ship and now of The Oval). Used to be a very good bustling place and the venue of choice before heading to Black Sheep Bar. Haven't been for years so no idea what goes on there now.
> 
> 
> .


I didn't know that about Esther. Interesting 

There is live music at the Oval - just in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Dan U (May 23, 2017)

Esther runs the cafe at that Tmrw tech hub place as well iirc 

And yes Hoss my mate said to me there was actually no one there under 30 and not many under 35 either


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 23, 2017)

Dan U said:


> Esther runs the cafe at that Tmrw tech hub place as well iirc
> 
> And yes Hoss my mate said to me there was actually no one there under 30 and not many under 35 either



What is TMRW and IIRC?


----------



## Dan U (May 23, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What is TMRW and IIRC?



TMRW | The No1 coworking and shared office space for tech companies | Croydon, south London

if I recall correctly


----------



## Shechemite (May 23, 2017)

Anyone know any cafes/coffee shops etc in the town centre that are nice and quiet (have rather long piece of work to do, but need to be in town centre for rest of the week)?


----------



## Callie (May 23, 2017)

Matthews yard off if Surrey at market, 
maybe tmrw hub cafe place near the bus stop towards south Croydon, before the fly over
Errrm those are probably your best bets. You can sit out the front of Matthews yard if the weather is nice


----------



## Callie (May 23, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> There is a new one opened round the corner from where I live - DnR Vinyl - UK Garage Vinyl Record Specialists - Buy Rare & Deleted Oldskool UKG, 2-step, Dubstep, Grime


They're not very new actually: They were operating on lower addiscombe rd/windmill bridge 5 years ago!


----------



## Callie (May 23, 2017)

Hoss said:


> Aye, was a really good night! Cracking venue and a great vibe from everyone there.
> The crowd was a real old school Croydon mix. I'm guessing everyone there was 30+
> 
> Someone said to me that there's a generation of Croydon youth who missed out on really decent nightlife.
> ...


PoNaNa!  bloody hell I'd forgotten about that place 

Good to hear you and Dan U had a good time (ha! see what I did there...? ). Not sure id be able to make the next one either. bums.


----------



## wildeye (May 23, 2017)

Went to the Cartoon in the 1980s a few times.  It was ok.  I knew many who went to Cinderella's and The Water Town and the bar called Goodys.  I preferred the ship and the underground.  Unfortunately the underground crashed and became a terrible crap hole called Joe Banana's...


----------



## wildeye (May 23, 2017)

I remember seeing some really rubbish bands there and some good ones.  Alien Sex Fiend and Flesh for Lulu were the bad - the good was Gene Syndrome, Balaam and the Angel, Into a Circle, sadly missed the only Nephilim gig.  I saw Bad News Men in Crawley but it was not at the Rocket.  I even saw Balaam at the old Zap Club in Brighton - great night.
Live gigs were plentiful in the 80's and cheap.


----------



## wildeye (May 23, 2017)

I don't think Alien Sex Fiend or Flesh for Lulu were bad, just live at that venue it was not good.  I think mainly due to the sound systems.

Further north in early 80's I went to the old Marquee club in Wardour street.  Saw Marillion, Y&T, Anvil and a few I cannot even recall...that was a great venue.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 24, 2017)

Callie said:


> They're not very new actually: They were operating on lower addiscombe rd/windmill bridge 5 years ago!


That's new!


----------



## Maggot (May 30, 2017)

I found this bizarre film on the BFI site. It says it's in Croydon, but I think it's New Addington. Anyone recognise it?

Watch Inter-action in Croydon online

They're coming for your children! Three moon men, a cosmonaut and a mysterious professor march through the sparse streets of a new Croydon housing estate. But don't panic, this is a friendly invasion. The performance was designed to parachute a taste of participatory theatre into areas of new-build housing that were often sorely lacking in their own neighbourhood cultural facilities.


----------



## Leafster (May 31, 2017)

Maggot said:


> I found this bizarre film on the BFI site. It says it's in Croydon, but I think it's New Addington. Anyone recognise it?
> 
> Watch Inter-action in Croydon online
> 
> They're coming for your children! Three moon men, a cosmonaut and a mysterious professor march through the sparse streets of a new Croydon housing estate. But don't panic, this is a friendly invasion. The performance was designed to parachute a taste of participatory theatre into areas of new-build housing that were often sorely lacking in their own neighbourhood cultural facilities.


I can't seem to watch it on my PC but I had a look on my phone. There's not much to go on but some of the houses and the view across the valley (at a couple of points) look a bit like Forestdale to me. I may be totally wrong though!


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 3, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> If you (and/or your daughter) are a fan of Captain Sensible, you should have been at the Sensible Garden in South Norwood. He not only unveiled it when it was opened a couple of years ago, but returned last week to unveil a new bench. It was named after him.
> 
> Have you not heard about it?
> 
> ...



My friend wanted to see this so we took a picnic. Perfect weather for a picnic in Croydon! :-p


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 3, 2017)

That's the sensible garden.  

Near Norwood Junction.


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 3, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> That's the sensible garden.
> 
> Near Norwood Junction.


Yes. My friend is a huge Damned and Captain Sensible fan.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 3, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> Yes. My friend is a huge Damned and Captain Sensible fan.


Shame she didn't get to the official opening then.


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 3, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> Shame she didn't get to the official opening then.


I remember we tried. Can't remember why we couldn't get there now.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 8, 2017)

I was out working in New Addington today, and apart from all the canvassers, I saw both Gavin Barwell and Sarah jones out campaigning. I shouted good luck to Sarah Jones and she thanked me.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 8, 2017)

Also I think I persuaded my colleague, who lives in Croydon, to vote Labour.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 11, 2017)

Tory housing minister who wrote book on how to win marginal seat loses marginal seat


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah, and then he's appointed as a key aide. Chief of staff or something? I assume he's replacing one of those people who resigned.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 10, 2017)

This talk looks interesting - and free. Anyone want to join me? Book now for Grindrod’s free talk on living on the Outskirts


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 10, 2017)

Maggot said:


> This talk looks interesting - and free. Anyone want to join me? Book now for Grindrod’s free talk on living on the Outskirts



Sounds interesting


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 10, 2017)

Maggot said:


> This talk looks interesting - and free. Anyone want to join me? Book now for Grindrod’s free talk on living on the Outskirts


yes


----------



## Maggot (Jul 10, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> yes


I'll book tickets for us


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 10, 2017)

thanks


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 22, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> *On 24 January 2017 a 36 year-old man was arrested on suspicion of the murder of Akeem Moore. The following day Benjamin Paul Wallace, of Croydon, was charged with murder, attempted murder of a 25 year-old man, perverting the course of justice and possession of a shotgun with intent to endanger life.*
> 
> *Wallace is due to stand trial at the Old Bailey on 17 July 2017.*



*Wallace was due to stand trial at the Old Bailey on 17 July 2017 but the Crown Prosecution Service offered no evidence during a short hearing on 12 July 2017 and he was formally found not guilty.*

*The court heard a key witness, Wallace's former partner, Florence Roche, had retracted her statement claiming that Wallace had confessed to his involvement in the murder and asked her to wash his tracksuit because 'there was a boy's brains on it'.*

*Prosecutor Duncan Atkinson also said that while CCTV and phone evidence placed Wallace “in the vicinity” of Eastney Road at the time of the killing, but there were other suspects who could not be eliminated. *

*He added: “The Crown has concluded that that combination of factors means there is no longer a realistic prospect of conviction.'*

*Prosecutors had claimed that Wallace attacked Mr Moore and the other man after they “slighted” him during a violent altercation three days earlier. *
*Mr Moore’s aunt Yvette Hinchley, 51, told a regional newspaper “We as a family are devastated and we don’t know what to do now. We are desperate to find the killer and get him behind bars. *

*“Akeem’s children are still very young. They don’t understand what happened and keep asking questions about him. *

*“They think their father is playing football up in heaven and all they want to do is go and play with him up there too. *
*“We need to get answers for them.”*

*



*

*The incident room at Sutton can be contacted on 020 8721 4205. To remain anonymous, call Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111.*​


----------



## little_legs (Aug 29, 2017)

Callie said:


> Roti masters


They were sold out at 6:45pm today!


----------



## Dan U (Aug 29, 2017)

Anyone clocked all this Warhol stuff going on in Croydon?

Lectures and films to bring iconic artist to life during Warhol Croydon month

Will definitely check Rise gallery out as it's just around the corner from my work.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 30, 2017)

Spotted on the flyover


----------



## Maggot (Sep 9, 2017)

15 reasons why you should never ever visit Croydon | Croydon Advertiser


----------



## Leafster (Sep 9, 2017)

Maggot said:


> 15 reasons why you should never ever visit Croydon | Croydon Advertiser


----------



## hash tag (Sep 9, 2017)

At least I was,t mentioned as a reason not to come to Croydon! 
Transport links are great.
captain sensible was a local.
croydon had it's own windmill.
there are so many more things.....


----------



## phillm (Sep 9, 2017)

Maggot said:


> 15 reasons why you should never ever visit Croydon | Croydon Advertiser



methinks the lady doth protest too much...


----------



## hash tag (Sep 22, 2017)

Crikey


UK's second tallest building to be built in Croydon


----------



## Hoss (Sep 22, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Crikey
> 
> 
> UK's second tallest building to be built in Croydon


Just what Croydon needs.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 22, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Crikey
> 
> 
> UK's second tallest building to be built in Croydon



FFS.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 29, 2017)

Keep forgetting to post this, the mighty street cocktails return with Kevin Rowland on the decks for some free Warhol related shenanigans. Tonight!

Check out @CroydonBID’s Tweet:


----------



## Dan U (Sep 29, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Crikey
> 
> 
> UK's second tallest building to be built in Croydon



If the council spent a bit less time worrying about stuff like this then maybe they wouldn't get absolutely fucking hammered in their Ofsted report and have Govt Commissioners coming in to support Children's Services


----------



## hash tag (Sep 29, 2017)

Children's services are a mess countrywide. This caught my ears because I have a mate from Croydon who has adopted 2 children and one is a nightmare
BBC Radio 4 - File on 4, Adoption: Families in Crisis


----------



## Poi E (Sep 29, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Crikey
> 
> 
> UK's second tallest building to be built in Croydon



At one point the Cherry Orchard Road development was going to have Europe's tallest tower block. It's already a wind tunnel with the new ones they have built. Thankfully, it looks like that's on hold. I'm guessing the shopping centre redevelopment won't be happening for a while, too.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 29, 2017)

Really. Thinking about the centre, wasn't it Westfield? And surprised it's not started yet. Was in st George's walk a while back


----------



## Poi E (Sep 29, 2017)

Still, some of London's best street art.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 29, 2017)

Dan U said:


> Keep forgetting to post this, the mighty street cocktails return with Kevin Rowland on the decks for some free Warhol related shenanigans. Tonight!
> 
> Check out @CroydonBID’s Tweet:


You going? I'm on my summer holiday in Lanzarote or I would have been down for this. A wee bit gutted to miss it but it is very [emoji274] here [emoji41] [emoji481] 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan U (Sep 29, 2017)

Hoss said:


> You going? I'm on my summer holiday in Lanzarote or I would have been down for this. A wee bit gutted to miss it but it is very [emoji274] here [emoji41] [emoji481]
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk



Was hoping to pop in quickly but may not happen now

Those pesky kids etc.

Not at all jealous of your holiday mate


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 7, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> *Wallace was due to stand trial at the Old Bailey on 17 July 2017 but the Crown Prosecution Service offered no evidence during a short hearing on 12 July 2017 and he was formally found not guilty.*
> 
> *The court heard a key witness, Wallace's former partner, Florence Roche, had retracted her statement claiming that Wallace had confessed to his involvement in the murder and asked her to wash his tracksuit because 'there was a boy's brains on it'.*
> 
> ...


_"A £20,000 reward is being offered for information by police over the fatal shooting of young father-of-three *Akeem Moore* ..."_

£20,000 police reward on first anniversary the of fatal Croydon shooting of Akeem Moore

Croydon murder victim Akeem Moore tried to help stop a street robbery, his mum reveals one year on from his death


----------



## TopCat (Oct 15, 2017)

Further pedestrianisation of The High St gets implemented Monday morning.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 15, 2017)

Marvellous.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 15, 2017)

I predict this bold move will not in fact lead the regeneration of Croydon.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 18, 2017)

Just wondering. If Croydon really has ambitions, couldn't the whitgift centre come down and one massive new shopping centre be built combining Westfield, going to George st, dingwall road and west Croydon bus and rail stations?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 19, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Just wondering. If Croydon really has ambitions, couldn't the whitgift centre come down and one massive new shopping centre be built combining Westfield, going to George st, dingwall road and west Croydon bus and rail stations?


On the cards!


----------



## hash tag (Oct 19, 2017)

It would make sense. Croydon would become a bit of a destination. Who would go to Croydon to shop now when you have Westfield's at Shepherds Bush and Stratford and the likes of Gun Wharf quay's. Sad, but it's whats needed.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 19, 2017)

What will become of the Jehovas?


----------



## Hoss (Oct 19, 2017)

Matthew's Yard are appealing for help against developers who apparently want to turn the site into apartments.

Croydon has a shit load of empty apartments already.

Here's the petition to get Mayor Khan involved if anyone wants to take a look.

Sign the Petition

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggot (Oct 19, 2017)

hash tag said:


> It would make sense. Croydon would become a bit of a destination. Who would go to Croydon to shop now when you have Westfield's at Shepherds Bush and Stratford and the likes of Gun Wharf quay's. Sad, but it's whats needed.


Most of South London aren't gonna bother going all the way to Shepherds Bush or Stratford to go shopping. And many people (myself included) aren't fans of big, shiny, new shopping centres.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 19, 2017)

I hate them. hate shopping, alas it's the way of the world.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 22, 2017)

hash tag said:


> It would make sense. Croydon would become a bit of a destination. Who would go to Croydon to shop now when you have Westfield's at Shepherds Bush and Stratford and the likes of Gun Wharf quay's. Sad, but it's whats needed.


Why should the predominate theme of Croydon be shopping?
It wont work anyway. Centrale has never been fully let. Poundworld are an anchor store in the High Street and the Whitgift Centre is following St. Georges Walk down the shitter.
John Lewis are not coming and neither is money to build a new Westgate.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 22, 2017)

Croydon will soon survive on growing and selling green.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 3, 2017)

This fun article was written last year (before the opening of the Portland Arms, unfortunately) about the bit of Croydon where I live. 

Deep South Norwood – Deserter


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 3, 2017)

Also, local firework displays - The best Bonfire Night firework displays in and near Croydon this weekend


----------



## Leafster (Nov 3, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> Also, local firework displays - The best Bonfire Night firework displays in and near Croydon this weekend


I should be able to see the Caterham one tonight from the top of the garden.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 4, 2017)

Board game cafe anyone? 

Croydon's first board game café is opening next week


----------



## Hoss (Nov 4, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> Board game cafe anyone?
> 
> Croydon's first board game café is opening next week


I went past this yesterday, it's looking good and I think it's a lovely concept. I'm not necessarily their target market, as 3 year old daughter means spare time is limited so I can't see my wife and I going out to play board games right now (unless they cater to families as well?) but I hope it's successful.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 4, 2017)

Hoss said:


> I went past this yesterday, it's looking good and I think it's a lovely concept. I'm not necessarily their target market, as 3 year old daughter means spare time is limited so I can't see my wife and I going out to play board games right now (unless they cater to families as well?) but I hope it's successful.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


I like the concept, but I don't know if i would go to a cafe with friends to play board games. 

I shall have to see if I can find some friends to try it with 

Maybe we could do an urban gathering there, particularly if it is open in the evenings.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 4, 2017)

Anyone in Croydon want to have a day?
Question time is coming from Croydon next Thursday (sadly, I'm working).


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 4, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Anyone in Croydon want to have a day?
> Question time is coming from Croydon next Thursday (sadly, I'm working).


?


----------



## hash tag (Nov 6, 2017)

09/11/2017, Question Time - BBC One

I gather that the lovely Justine Greening and George the poet(?) are on the show.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 6, 2017)

hash tag said:


> 09/11/2017, Question Time - BBC One
> 
> I gather that the lovely Justine Greening and George the poet(?) are on the show.



Hmm. How do you get in the audience?


----------



## Maggot (Nov 6, 2017)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Hmm. How do you get in the audience?


Question Time - Join the Question Time audience - BBC One


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 6, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Question Time - Join the Question Time audience - BBC One



Applied. Hopefully will get to ask of panel support Senis Law (topical and purposes by a local MP)


----------



## hash tag (Nov 6, 2017)

A challenge for you, if you get a place. See if you can get a hint of a smile out of my Greening


----------



## hash tag (Nov 7, 2017)

If you look at the QT website, the only panellists mentioned for this week are Kezia Dugdale and Brian Souter. Kezia was on last week from Scotland and Brian is a Scottish businessman 
Greening is a Putney MP so good chance she will be on. I know little about George the poet other than that he is a Londoner, so a good chance of him being on also.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 8, 2017)

Souter used to back the SNP. Think they are still on good terms. Dugdale is a political failure.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 8, 2017)

Also tomorrow, Stella creasey and Kirsty Alsopp, Charles Moore &Aditya Chakrabortty.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 8, 2017)

Bastard BBC didn’t call me. 

The revolution waits...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 9, 2017)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Bastard BBC didn’t call me.
> 
> The revolution waits...


nor me


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 9, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> nor me


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 9, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> Today's development may (or may) help to explain ...
> 
> Croydon tram driver filmed _'asleep at wheel'_ on same line as fatal crash
> 
> ...


Croydon Tram drivers to strike over 'sleep detectors'

Tram driver strike on Monday is suspended after tram company agrees 'independent review' of safety device






*9 November 2016: Lest We Forget*​


----------



## Maggot (Nov 9, 2017)

Croydon tram crash memorials unveiled


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 9, 2017)

Ooh, there is scaffolding around the boarded up pub at the end of Cherry Orchard Road. 

Does anyone know what’s happening to it?


----------



## hash tag (Nov 9, 2017)

Flats, no doubt.
anyone know where qt is coming from tonight?
Croydon college, whitgift, Trinity....?


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 9, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Flats, no doubt.
> anyone know where qt is coming from tonight?
> Croydon college, whitgift, Trinity....?



Whitgift I heard.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 9, 2017)

That figures.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 9, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> Ooh, there is scaffolding around the boarded up pub at the end of Cherry Orchard Road.
> 
> Does anyone know what’s happening to it?



Which one, the Glamorgan or the other end?


----------



## Hoss (Nov 9, 2017)

Dan U said:


> Which one, the Glamorgan or the other end?


The big one at the roundabout is The Leslie Arms, I think? Been closed for decades as far as I remember. Lovely building, such a shame it's fallen into such a state. Would love to see it as a pub!

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 9, 2017)

Dan U said:


> Which one, the Glamorgan or the other end?


The end with Lower Addiscombe Road. The big pub on the roundabout.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 9, 2017)

Hoss said:


> The big one at the roundabout is The Leslie Arms, I think? Been closed for decades as far as I remember. Lovely building, such a shame it's fallen into such a state. Would love to see it as a pub!
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


That’s the one - couldn’t remember it’s name. 

I hope it’s not flats, but almost anything is better than a boarded up pub.


----------



## ffsear (Nov 9, 2017)

1 year!   Rip!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 9, 2017)

Just after I got home from East Croydon Station I turned on the telly and they were broadcasting live from East Croydon Station because it’s a year since the tram accident.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 9, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> That’s the one - couldn’t remember it’s name.
> 
> I hope it’s not flats, but almost anything is better than a boarded up pub.



When I lived on lower addiscombe road it was shut as a pub but I swear it had people living upstairs. Was about 8+ years ago now though.

Re the Glamorgan 

Glamorgan pub plan shows it is asset of community value


----------



## Dan U (Nov 9, 2017)

ffsear said:


> 1 year!   Rip!



RIP indeed


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 9, 2017)

Dan U said:


> When I lived on lower addiscombe road it was shut as a pub but I swear it had people living upstairs. Was about 8+ years ago now though.
> 
> Re the Glamorgan
> 
> Glamorgan pub plan shows it is asset of community value


It was squatted at some point but was then sold and the squatters were moved on. 

But that was years ago, and nothing seems to have happened since then.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 10, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> That’s the one - couldn’t remember it’s name.
> 
> I hope it’s not flats, but almost anything is better than a boarded up pub.



Great. I live around the corner and seeing this lovely old place sitting and rotting was sad. They’ve always had occupants in there which is good, so no “going on fire”. Will check it out today!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 10, 2017)

Thinking about this area - I grew up just down the road in Addiscombe 'proper' - reminded me of the derelict milk bottling plant on Leslie Park Road that we used to explore. As a kid it was a very cool and exciting place to be in, with scant regard for our personal safety nor the inherent dangers of crumbling industrial buildings [emoji16] 

Anyway, just googled it and found this very interesting blog which mentions the surrounding streets and their namesakes, buildings of note (including one of my former Scout huts [emoji41] ) and the aforementioned pubs. Interestingly, for me, it mentions Norbury Brook which I only became aware of last year when I moved back to Croydon and now live a stone's throw from, but in the north of the borough.

Edith's Streets: Thames Tributaries – Norbury Brook feeding the River Wandle - Addiscombe



Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poi E (Nov 10, 2017)

Fascinating. Thanks.


----------



## ffsear (Nov 11, 2017)

Anyone knows a good pub in Croydon that shows other sports rather then football (Horse Racing)?  The Green Dragon maybe?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 11, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> Ooh, there is scaffolding around the boarded up pub at the end of Cherry Orchard Road.
> 
> Does anyone know what’s happening to it?


I heard some quite bad ju ju about the Glamorgan that involved a lot of mafia style bullying and threats.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 11, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> That’s the one - couldn’t remember it’s name.
> 
> I hope it’s not flats, but almost anything is better than a boarded up pub.


Oh that one. I think some of it is already flats (but you can't see um).
Someone told me it would be a school. Loads of room at the back apparently.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 11, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I heard some quite bad ju ju about the Glamorgan that involved a lot of mafia style bullying and threats.


Really? I quite liked the Glamorgan because it was quiet and the food was okay. I never heard any rumours about it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 11, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh that one. I think some of it is already flats (but you can't see um).
> Someone told me it would be a school. Loads of room at the back apparently.


People have been living in it, but I didn't think it was converted into flats?  I wonder if I can check it out on the council planning site....


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 11, 2017)

Ooh, look - it used to be called Sergeant Pepper's!

Leslie Arms, Croydon


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 11, 2017)

There is no recent planning application as far as I can see. They got permission to convert the back into a couple of flats, some years ago, and there is permission for change of use of the ground floor, but nothing about rebuilding or demolition.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 13, 2017)

Just seen this article listing 10 historic figures who lived in Croydon. I already knew about some of these (Conan Doyle’s plaque is round the corner from me, and Samuel Coleridge-Taylor has some buildings named after him and a photo up in Stanley Halls).  I didn’t know all of them though.

10 remarkable people honoured with Blue Plaques around Croydon

ETA And there isn't one for William Stanley, the Victorian inventor, factory owner and philanthropist who founded Stanley Halls and the Stanley technical school which was attached to it, but which is now an academy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> Just seen this article listing 10 historic figures who lived in Croydon. I already knew about some of these (Conan Doyle’s plaque is round the corner from me, and Samuel Coleridge-Taylor has some buildings named after him and a photo up in Stanley Halls).  I didn’t know all of them though.
> 
> 10 remarkable people honoured with Blue Plaques around Croydon
> 
> ETA And there isn't one for William Stanley, the Victorian inventor, factory owner and philanthropist who founded Stanley Halls and the Stanley technical school which was attached to it, but which is now an academy.



I like the fact that most of the world's biggest celebritys before 1946 spent at least one night in Croydon.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 14, 2017)

Last ditch/revised planning application for Westfield tonight.

Think the developers have the council right where they want them, it's an absolute farce straddling two different administrations and two different London Mayors so can't see the planning committee doing anything but agreeing it tonight, particularly as the CPO's expire next Sept. 

Be interesting if Khan calls it in, as inside Croydon have noted its now a residential development with a shopping centre attached, rather than vice versa as was initially mooted a decade or so ago. Admittedly the retail landscape has changed a bit since then. 

Croydon may yet see the mythical Westfield


----------



## ffsear (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## ffsear (Nov 14, 2017)

Council approves £1.4bn Westfield plans


----------



## hash tag (Nov 15, 2017)

work to start in 2019


----------



## ffsear (Nov 15, 2017)

Hopefully we'll start to see some improvements before.  Businesses that don't plan be in westfields itself will start to position themselves around it.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 15, 2017)

Like St Georges Walk


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2017)

They will knock a lot of Croydon down before the scheme falls apart.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 17, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> Ooh, look - it used to be called Sergeant Pepper's!
> 
> Leslie Arms, Croydon


I spotted yesterday that there is a sign attached to the scaffolding which advertises a joinery company. This rather suggests they are not demolishing it


----------



## Leafster (Dec 4, 2017)

I've just been reading this:

The top places to live in Croydon have been revealed

I think the criteria used by https://www.onedome.com/ are a little simplistic and, in the case of transport links, flawed - no consideration of fast access to major roads.

But still, it made an interesting read over my cuppa.

Oh, and putting your own postcode into the onedome site might produce a very different result to that for your larger area - mine certainly did!

ETA: Looking at the results for my postcode it shows a "green space" as being 0 mins from me but looking at the map, the green space in question is mine and my neighbours' gardens!


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 4, 2017)

why the fuck would wallington a) be a better place to live than e.g. purley oaks and b) even be on that list?


----------



## Leafster (Dec 4, 2017)

MadeInBedlam said:


> why the fuck would wallington a) be a better place to live than e.g. purely oaks and b) even be on that list?


I was going to say the list includes some areas with CR postcodes which aren't actually in Croydon but hadn't thought about Wallington being in LB Sutton!


----------



## Maggot (Dec 4, 2017)

MadeInBedlam said:


> why the fuck would wallington a) be a better place to live than e.g. purley oaks and b) even be on that list?


It is a ridiculous list. None of the places below New Addington are worse than it.


----------



## Chz (Dec 5, 2017)

Leafster said:


> I was going to say the list includes some areas with CR postcodes which aren't actually in Croydon but hadn't thought about Wallington being in LB Sutton!


There are no parts of Wallington with a CR postcode. In a rare case of the Post Office matching reality, the entirety of SM6 is about correct. The northernmost bits are Hackbridge and the westernmost outcropping is Waddon, but the rest is spot-on. No CR postcodes anywhere near the town centre.

To defend it, it's quite well served by transport and has about as many shops as you'd need. Though you'd probably _want_ more.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 5, 2017)

Maggot said:


> It is a ridiculous list. None of the places below New Addington are worse than it.


The more I look at it the less I think it can be accurate. Putting the postcode of the road I used to live in in Whyteleafe gives me a score of 7.5 which is massively different to the score of 5.4 in the article. We both know Whyteleafe and there were nicer roads than the one I lived in so giving Whyteleafe an overall score of 5.4 can't be right!


----------



## Poi E (Dec 5, 2017)

Cherry Orchard in the middle. Are they kidding?


----------



## Callie (Dec 7, 2017)

Cronx brewery mini beer festival in Ashburton Park, Addiscombe this weekend


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 7, 2017)

Callie said:


> Cronx brewery mini beer festival in Ashburton Park, Addiscombe this weekend


I may go, but my daughter has some judo competition and party. How long does all the ashburton park stuff go on for?


----------



## Callie (Dec 7, 2017)

Dunno isn't there meant to be ice skating too??

Facebook seems to think it's all weekend for the beer festival at least


----------



## Maggot (Dec 7, 2017)

https://www.croydon.gov.uk/sites/de...f D_170577_Cronx Beer Festival_A5 Leaflet.pdf


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 7, 2017)

One page info leaflet?
So there is also the hall opening on Saturday right, and the winer fair thing?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 7, 2017)

Callie said:


> Dunno isn't there meant to be ice skating too??
> 
> Facebook seems to think it's all weekend for the beer festival at least


Ice skating g in Thornton heath on 16th


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 7, 2017)

Talking of croydon, has anyone noticed the influx of posh young wankers now residing in the poshy posh flats by east Croydon station. I enjoyed one beardy bell end getting mad at me for skating past the flats on my way home (it's the pavement, dick head, it's not yours because you live upstairs). 
Where are all these guys going to start going when they get bored of their private gyms? Or do they have their own eco system and economy inside?


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 7, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Talking of croydon, has anyone noticed the influx of posh young wankers now residing in the poshy posh flats by east Croydon station. I enjoyed one beardy bell end getting mad at me for skating past the flats on my way home (it's the pavement, dick head, it's not yours because you live upstairs).
> Where are all these guys going to start going when they get bored of their private gyms? Or do they have their own eco system and economy inside?



Only going to get worse. Croydon will be just one big set of posh flats with Concieges, serving commuters going to jobs in London.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 7, 2017)

New Carribean restaurant in the corner of Whitehorse lane/road is finally open.   And it has vegan dishes


----------



## Poi E (Dec 8, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Talking of croydon, has anyone noticed the influx of posh young wankers now residing in the poshy posh flats by east Croydon station. I enjoyed one beardy bell end getting mad at me for skating past the flats on my way home (it's the pavement, dick head, it's not yours because you live upstairs).
> Where are all these guys going to start going when they get bored of their private gyms? Or do they have their own eco system and economy inside?



What a twat. Nice bit of new pavement for boarding down there! Surprised not to see a generic coffee shop set up in the complex.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 8, 2017)

Nothing happening on the Leslie Arms BTW.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 8, 2017)

Poi E said:


> What a twat. Nice bit of new pavement for boarding down there! Surprised not to see a generic coffee shop set up in the complex.


Loads of great new places for boarding away from the road around most of croydons new high end flats. I was hoping to see more kids out making the residents urban retreat a real treat.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 8, 2017)

Funnily enough I was walking up towards Park Hill the other day and thought the younger me would have loved getting about on a board on a lot of the streets. Are younger people not doing it much anymore?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 8, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Funnily enough I was walking up towards Park Hill the other day and thought the younger me would have loved getting about on a board on a lot of the streets. Are younger people not doing it much anymore?


I know lots of younger people who are "boarding" (although that is the first time I have used that word in that context) but they seem to be doing it in play parks and skate boarding places. In fact, there turn out to be quite a few of those around, I have discovered now that i have a friend with a seven year old boarder


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 8, 2017)

Wandle park skate park is Uber shit. Badly designed and located nicely out of the way in a secluded area that favours drug dealers and piss heads who can get on with their business uninterrupted. Not great for kids.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> I know lots of younger people who are "boarding" (although that is the first time I have used that word in that context) but they seem to be doing it in play parks and skate boarding places. In fact, there turn out to be quite a few of those around, I have discovered now that i have a friend with a seven year old boarder


When I think of "boarding", I tend to think of this...





... but I guess it applies to skateboarding too.

And yes, that photo was taken just over the border in Whyteleafe. Although not today.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 8, 2017)

We couldn't afford snow boarding. Besides, all that protective gear


----------



## Leafster (Dec 8, 2017)

Poi E said:


> We couldn't afford snow boarding. Besides, all that protective gear


Who needs expensive gear? Some of my fellow 'leafe residents made do with with woolly hats and "boards" from the local Estate Agent...


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 8, 2017)

_"Investigators have said they believe the Croydon tram crash was caused by the driver briefly falling asleep before speeding through a sharp bend, *but tram operators had failed to properly understand the risks and put enough safety measures in place* ...

... the RAIB (Rail Accident Investigation Branch) said drivers had been reluctant to report incidents or near misses to managers at FirstGroup’s Tram Operations Ltd, fearing disciplinary measures.

*Another speeding tram had come close to overturning on the same junction nine days before*, inspectors said ..."_

Croydon tram crash 'caused by driver falling asleep and speeding'













*The passengers who died in the crash were Dane Chinnery, 19; Philip Seary, 57; Dorota Rynkiewicz, 35; Philip Logan, 52; and Robert Huxley, 63, all from New Addington; and Mark Smith, 35, and Donald Collett, 62, from Croydon.*​


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2017)

First time back in town centre for a while today. Looking up, it didn't look to bad with the tops of buildings shrouded in mist. St George's walk is looking sad. I assume nestles tower is coming down. Walked past boxpark but forgot to go in. Hmvs was rather sad and run down like it won't last long...still spent lots though. It was quite an effort avoiding the scab tills in whsmith.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 28, 2017)

Stanley Halls in South Norwood (so, Croydon) is advertising for a Front of House and Bar Manager. 

FoH and Bar Manager, Stanley Halls


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 28, 2017)

Weatherspoons January sale

Wetherspoon pubs to slash drink prices in Croydon in January


----------



## Dan U (Dec 28, 2017)

hash tag said:


> First time back in town centre for a while today. Looking up, it didn't look to bad with the tops of buildings shrouded in mist. St George's walk is looking sad. I assume nestles tower is coming down. Walked past boxpark but forgot to go in. Hmvs was rather sad and run down like it won't last long...still spent lots though. It was quite an effort avoiding the scab tills in whsmith.



Nestle is listed iirc 

Chinese developers bought it from minerva recently. 
Chinese developers buy Nestlé Tower in £60m property deal

Will be taking a bath on that if Westfield doesn't happen.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 28, 2017)

St Georges tower looks half decent in that picture


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 29, 2017)

Dan U said:


> Nestle is listed iirc
> 
> Chinese developers bought it from minerva recently.
> Chinese developers buy Nestlé Tower in £60m property deal
> ...


I don’t think it’s the nestle tower that is listed. It’s the SEGAS building.

Croydon’s SEGAS House: a listed building under threat - The Croydon Citizen


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 1, 2018)

This is 17 year-old *Aren Mali*, 17, from Kenley ...




... 29 October 2017, shortly before 7 p.m., he was stabbed to death after a fight which spilled into Whitgift Shopping Centre in the centre of Croydon, and became the the 21st teenager killed on London's streets in 2017.   Aren was pronounced dead at the scene and a post-mortem gave cause of death as a single stab wound.

Aren was a former student at St Joseph’s Catholic Junior School, in Upper Norwood, and also previously studied at Thomas More Catholic School, in Purley. At the time of his death, it is reported he was a business student at Kingston College.

Aren was a keen football player and joined Whyteleafe Football Club in 2016, helping the U18s win the Kent Youth League cup.

Darren Kenny, Rocco Fung, and Andy Chute, Aren’s coaches at Whyteleafe, paid tribute to the “talented” central midfielder.

In a joint statement, they said: “It is with great sadness that we find ourselves writing about a tragic loss of a young life, Aren Mali. Aren was a talented member of our cup winning side.

“He was a confident lad, competitive and a drive to be successful. He was one of the leaders in our squad and a strong character, not scared to voice his opinion, but also prepared to work hard for his peers.

“Determined, respectful, and an intelligent team player and thoroughly decent young man. Always gave his best and understood that he had to sacrifice himself for the team at times.

“He hid his disappointment at being injured in the Kent Youth League final and got behind the boys throughout. A terrible waste of life for a fine young man.

“Aren was polite and respectful and wore our club shirt with pride and passion, and he is a loss to the larger football community and our thoughts are with his family, friends and team mates at this difficult time.”
In memory of Aren, the club organised a tribute match between the under 18s and under 16s on Wednesday 1 November 2017. A minute's applause was carried out before the game.

Heartbroken former classmates of Aren wrote an outraged letter to their teachers as they claim the school is refusing to hold a service in his memory.

The 17-year-old's friends suggest in the letter that they feel part of the reason why nothing is allegedly being arranged to remember him at Thomas More Catholic School is because he "wasn't the best behaved pupil".

They claim that they have been told that Aren "is no longer a student" and was "not here for most of Year 11" which has left them feeling confused.

The letter reads: "We are writing this letter regarding one of our school's *pupils*. You may wonder why we have put the word 'pupils' in bold writing.

"It is to emphasise that Aren Mali was a pupil at the school for five years. He played a big part in the school community.

"His death has not only affected certain members of Year 12 but the majority of the school, which includes the teachers.

"We are heartbroken that one of our friends was killed and taken away from us. What breaks out heart even more is the lack of consideration and empathy [over] the death of Aren.

"Being told that 'he is no longer a student' or 'he was not here most of Year 11' confuses us. We do not understand why this has been said or is an excuse to not have a memorial or service for Aren.

"_One thing that has shocked us is how teachers [some of whom] have children themselves are failing to understand the severity of the situation and how we feel_.

"We understand that Aren was not the best behaved pupil but he has sadly passed away now and his actions/behaviour cannot be held against him."

The letter goes on to point out that that school's motto "is to care" but that students feel that the school has not shown "any sort of care towards Aren".

It continues: "Aren was 17 and did not deserve to die so young and for no apparent reason.

"We cannot believe that his own school, which he grew up in and succeeded in, [is] not showing any compassion or supporting any of his friends.

"Instead [it is] acting as if everything is normal and [as though] nothing had happened."

The letter writers finish by saying they are "not asking for a lot" just a small service with a priest where "we can mourn Aren's death".

​

A 17 year-old man was arrested in Newcastle on 9 November 2017 and charged with murder the next day. A second 17 year-old man was charged with murder on 12 November 2017.

They are due to stand trial at the Old Bailey on 12 February 2018.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 2, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I don’t think it’s the nestle tower that is listed. It’s the SEGAS building.
> 
> Croydon’s SEGAS House: a listed building under threat - The Croydon Citizen



A beautiful building, with brass and nickel fittings and a rare example of ocean liner deco in Croydon. It would be a civic crime to lose this building.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 2, 2018)

Poi E said:


> A beautiful building, with brass and nickel fittings and a rare example of ocean liner deco in Croydon. It would be a civic crime to lose this building.


Yeah, but quite a few "civic crimes" on demolition and rebuilding have been perpetrated in central Croydon over the decades!!


----------



## Poi E (Jan 2, 2018)

Indeed. The old village of Croydon under the bypass must have been quaint.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 2, 2018)

Still, Leon House is staying, although with zillion pound apartments. We should count our blessings that the sculpture in the foyer has survived, but will no doubt be off limits to non-residents. Much of this wonderful period in British architectural sculpture has been lost given the tendency for them to be integral pieces of buildings and not easily re-sited (or, indeed, thought worthy of retention.)


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 2, 2018)

I went on a National Trust (yes, really) guided tour of Central Croydon a while back.

It was fascinating.  A lot of it was about the Fairfield Halls, which had not long been closed for redevelopment, so we were able to go in and look around backstage and stuff.

Here are the notes I made to myself, to share with my daughter, who pulled out at the last minute. I realise it doesn't necessarily make sense - it was just notes to prompt me, but I hope some people find it interesting 
* There was an Archbishop Whitgift.
* Surrey Street Market was arguably the first such market.
* EC station is busier than Manchester or Birmingham.
* Croydon was one day's ride from London.
* Croydon became a London Borough in 1956. Previously, it was a county borough.
* Croydon Corporation was very ambitious for Croydon before WW2.
* there is a misconception that the building happened because of WW2 bombing. There was some bombing, but that wasn't the reason.
* Croydon Corporation compulsorily purchased lots of buildings - Sir James Marshall had lots of key roles, and drove through change in the 50s and 60s
* They had the powers to buy up properties
* bought up Edwardian and Victorian dwellings and playing fields and turned it into roads and car parks, including the multi storey
* there was lots of speculative building at the time - office space as part of moves outside of London, as people felt vulnerable in Central London after WW2.
* the "brown band* rules stopped speculative development and slowed down development in the 70s
* The Whitgift Centre was built on the playing fields of Trinity School
* the hexagonal building known as One Croydon was designed by the man who designed Centrepoint. It is a simple design of shifting floor plates on each floor
* Seifert
* it is not concrete so cannot be described as "brutalist". It is made from mosaic tiles
* it is listed locally, but not nationally
* St Georges Walk was affected by planning disputes. It was emptied to be redeveloped, but this did not happen.
* the source of the Wandle river is in central Croydon. It is an underground spring and there is a disused pumping station
* Richard Seifert also designed Corinthian House, with its V shaped columns raising the building off the ground. He wanted gardens beneath and around those columns, but got a car park. The building used to be lit up at night.
* Lunar House and Apollo House were developed in the 1970s by a reclusive tycoon who avoided publicity. They were speculative.
* in 1961, RAC House was torn down by Seifert's son
* Wellesley Road was supposed to be part of a ring road which was never completed. It is designed to keep pedestrians separate from the cars - subways and bridges but no pavements
* Whitgift Centre was built between 1965 and 70. There is still a Whitgift Foundation.
* It was one of the first shopping centres. People came from miles around to it. There are plans to redevelop it.
* Whitgift Centre was only roofed in the 1980s, when some of the architecture was also changed.
* Electric House is empty but is a listed building. It was the home of the electricity board who used to rent ovens and fridges to people to encourage them to use electricity.
* Norfolk house and Suffolk House were built in 1956 and were the first office blocks in Croydon.
* Journalists in 1960s described the Croydon skyline as like a mini Manhattan
* Robert Atkinson designed Croydon College after WW2. It was a technical college partly to train up the workers needed to rebuild Croydon.
* The college is a form of architecture more common in totalitarian states.
* the whole area was a civic area
* there is a gas tower
* the Nestle Tower was built on the site of the Greyhound Inn, and included a venue called the Greyhound where rock bands played. It then became a night club but is now empty.
 * the whole site was railways sidings - from Queens Gardens to College Green. There are still signs of it.
* Atkinson also did Fairfield Halls.
* Fairfield Halls was built by the same people who built the Royal Festival Hall.
* The land was gifted to a railroad company - Croydon central station was in what is now Queens Gardens.
* 1923, the council took the land back
* 1935 there was a competition to build a civic centre, although the prize was less than the entry fee. The winner was never built, as it was too expensive.
* It was then considered as an air raid shelter
* in 1940 a Messerschmitt plane was brought to Queens Gardens and people were charged sixpence to look at it, which raised money to build a Spitfire.
* 1962 the Fairfield Halls were built.
* The Ashcroft Theatre was named after Peggy Ashcroft who was born in Croydon.
* There is a safety curtain which commemorates her and Croydon events.
* It also has the arms of the Whitgift Foundation, and the four seasons. It is held open by comedy and tragedy. Contains representations of Pierrot and Hamlet. Also representations of all the venues that used to be here, and a green man to signify nature.
* It has medallions of famous people linked to Croydon.
* It was painted by Henry Bird and will be protected during the redevelopment. It was painted on canvas panels. Henry Bird only painted three safety curtains.
* The theatre used to have Juliet balconies, but these are now boxed in.
* the theatre has the capacity for 750 and the main hall has a capacity of 1500.
* the acoustics in the main hall are perfect. There are holes in the seats to help the acoustics whether they are up or down.
* the stage is made of maple.
* there is a very narrow space for scenery, which has meant that some shows couldn’t come to Fairfield Halls. Both Priscilla Queen of the Desert and Dirty Dancing wanted to come but were unable to do so because of the scenery problem.
* the stage is technically a platform rather than a stage, and can be moved around and made bigger or smaller, with separate sections that can be dropped.
* wrestling was filmed there, with the stage at floor level
* the organ was made by Harrison Harrison in 1963, and it is still maintained and tuned by them.
* there is a Royal Box which was opened by the Queen Mother in 1962, but it is the worst seat in the house. The expectation was that the royals would attend to be seen, rather than to be able to watch the show themselves.
* there is a separate toilet for the Royal Box, which still has its original features.
* Prince Edward often visits for concerts but doesn’t sit in the Royal Box.
* The Beatles played here 3 times in 1963, but were not top of the bill.
* a series of photos have surfaced which were taken by a school child who was a son of one of the staff working at the venue. These were published as part of Fairfield at 50 celebrations. Until then, no-one knew they existed.
* the Arnhem Gallery has a glass roof, which meant the oil paintings which were in there melted in the heat and then went hard again when it cooled down. It wasn’t an art gallery for long.
* it has a minstrels gallery.
* the lobby was refurbished in 2010.


----------



## ffsear (Jan 2, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> * Croydon was one day's ride from London.



What period was that ?  I would of thought it much shorter.  I've run from Tower bridge to South Croydon in under 2 hours.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 2, 2018)

ffsear said:


> What period was that ?  I would of thought it much shorter.  I've run from Tower bridge to South Croydon in under 2 hours.


Dunno, but it must have been before the railway, so before the 19th century I suppose. 

I just repeated the notes I had made when the guides were speaking


----------



## Hoss (Jan 2, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I went on a National Trust (yes, really) guided tour of Central Croydon a while back.
> 
> It was fascinating.  A lot of it was about the Fairfield Halls, which had not long been closed for redevelopment, so we were able to go in and look around backstage and stuff.
> 
> ...


Very interesting! Thanks for sharing. I remember when the Whitgift centre had the roof installed. It was very exciting for me as a kid to then have a covered shopping mall to hang out in [emoji41]

I assume the disused pumping tower/source of the Wandle is that in Mathew's Yard.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 2, 2018)

Hoss said:


> I assume the disused pumping tower/source of the Wandle is that in Mathew's Yard.


Yes, it is.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2018)

ffsear said:


> What period was that ?  I would of thought it much shorter.  I've run from Tower bridge to South Croydon in under 2 hours.


Yeah, that's nuts. I've run it in under two hours and it takes under an hour to cycle. Even if you walked it would only be four hours tops.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I went on a National Trust (yes, really) guided tour of Central Croydon a while back.
> 
> It was fascinating.  A lot of it was about the Fairfield Halls, which had not long been closed for redevelopment, so we were able to go in and look around backstage and stuff.
> 
> ...



Captain Sensible used to clean the toilets in Fairfield halls.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 2, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah, that's nuts. I've run it in under two hours and it takes under an hour to cycle. Even if you walked it would only be four hours tops.


I guess that depends on which bit of Croydon you are counting from?  And, presumably, before there was a roads system.

ETA or maybe I just misheard what was being said. It was a while back and I can't actually remember, but it was certainly said in the context of the development of a railway system between London and Croydon.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 2, 2018)

i reckon they just stopped at every coaching inn on the way for a pint of mead.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I guess that depends on which bit of Croydon you are counting from?  And, presumably, before there was a roads system.
> 
> ETA or maybe I just misheard what was being said. It was a while back and I can't actually remember, but it was certainly said in the context of the development of a railway system between London and Croydon.


I go a pretty wobbly route to avoid the big hills. I assume there were some roads for the horses. Must have been before the canal though, as that is now the train line.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 2, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I go a pretty wobbly route to avoid the big hills. I assume there were some roads for the horses. Must have been before the canal though, as that is now the train line.


It might not have been before the canal. In fact, maybe it was referring to the canal. Although I don't think so.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 3, 2018)

People were smaller back then and took shorter strides and their shoes weren't as supportive. Time on the way to chew the corn, chew the fat, ploughman's lunch, pagan frolicking and devil worship etc.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 8, 2018)

Khan signed off the Westfield development today.

The mythical beast may yet awake from its slumber, who knows, maybe a single brick will be laid and Westfield will begin to rise. Somewhere in 2020. ish.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 9, 2018)

Christ traffic into Croydon would be awful. I guess they'll just knock down some period buildings for car parking. As malls are dying (last one built in the US was in 2006) Croydon celebrates the conception of a new one. 'Twas ever this for poor Croydon.


----------



## Leafster (Jan 9, 2018)

I remember going to look at one of the previous development showcases for the Whitgift in a disused shop in Katherine Street (?) years ago. It was all retail outlets and eating places and was to close down at night once the shops were shut. I talked to one of the blokes who was extolling the virtues of this monument to consumerism and suggested it would create a barren wasteland in the middle of Croydon after shopping hours. I suggested it would be better as a mixed development and he looked blankly at me as though I was speaking an alien language.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 9, 2018)

Leafster said:


> I remember going to look at one of the previous development showcases for the Whitgift in a disused shop in Katherine Street (?) years ago. It was all retail outlets and eating places and was to close down at night once the shops were shut. I talked to one of the blokes who was extolling the virtues of this monument to consumerism and suggested it would create a barren wasteland in the middle of Croydon after shopping hours. I suggested it would be better as a mixed development and he looked blankly at me as though I was speaking an alien language.



Mixed development is exactly what is coming. 

There is also a proposal currently in to turn the basement of the car park off Surrey Street in to a temporary night club, although it's being opposed.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 12, 2018)

There's a great band playing at the Oval Tavern tonight. Anyone interested?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 12, 2018)

I can't make it but I know John  He's an old festival mate and was responsible for Mrs Mills Experience getting our gig at Beautiful Days a few years back  Top bloke


----------



## hash tag (Jan 14, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Christ traffic into Croydon would be awful. I guess they'll just knock down some period buildings for car parking. As malls are dying (last one built in the US was in 2006) Croydon celebrates the conception of a new one. 'Twas ever this for poor Croydon.



Traffic  coming into Croydon down the Mitcham Lane from Tooting area has always been awful for as long as I can remember. Time for park n ride?


----------



## Maggot (Jan 14, 2018)

colacubes said:


> I can't make it but I know John  He's an old festival mate and was responsible for Mrs Mills Experience getting our gig at Beautiful Days a few years back  Top bloke


I met John and mentioned you to him. He said hello, and told me how Mrs Mills was responsible for punk


----------



## colacubes (Jan 14, 2018)

Maggot said:


> I met John and mentioned you to him. He said hello, and told me how Mrs Mills was responsible for punk



Ace


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2018)

The other day coming back from Purley War Hospital on the bus I spotted this new place on south end. 
The Ludoquist - Board Game Cafe Bar in Central Croydon
A board came cafe. Cool I thought. I even let out a "whoa", which might have been a little over the top (and was mocked by the bad kids a the back of the bus). 
I'm not into board games at all, but I thought it was a nice idea. Seems like it's more of a board game pub than cafe. 
Then I lamented that it was probably a bit pie in the sky and would soon close. 

I passed it again last weekend on the way to a restaurant, and goodness me, it was rammed.


----------



## Callie (Jan 20, 2018)

Been meaning to go there, it always looks busy. Urban trip?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2018)

Callie said:


> Been meaning to go there, it always looks busy. Urban trip?



Yes, but I think we should research which game first. . . . and then get there at 11am before the nerds take over with their D&D. 
Not cludo. Played that at Christmas. It's mega shit. 
£3 gets you a session that covers as many games as want to play and lasts all day.


----------



## Callie (Jan 20, 2018)

I would imagine that staff can recommend games. I have no idea, not really played anything since being a kid and occasional drunk cluedo or monopoly. Oooh and Scrabble! 

 I'm guessing they have a wider variety of interesting and non standard games.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2018)

Callie said:


> I would imagine that staff can recommend games. I have no idea, not really played anything since being a kid and occasional drunk cluedo or monopoly. Oooh and Scrabble!
> 
> I'm guessing they have a wider variety of interesting and non standard games.


They can indeed. Apparently their 'games gurus are on hand to recommend games' 

I like the idea of this one. . . . .


----------



## Hoss (Jan 20, 2018)

I went to The Ludoquist last Friday with my 3 year old daughter. The staff are lovely, very helpful, and don't make you feel like a twat, even when you struggle to disassemble Hungry Hippos and fit it back in the box correctly.

Fantastic selection of games most of which I didn't get to explore because 3 year old...but have simple classics like snakes & ladders, kerplunk, loads of themed monopoly, through to proper geeky stuff like Settlers of Catan, Perudo [emoji41], and loads of other beautiful looking stuff.

Had a panini which was ok. 

During the week it's £1 or £2 per player up until 4pm.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2018)

Hoss said:


> I went to The Ludoquist last Friday with my 3 year old daughter. The staff are lovely, very helpful, and don't make you feel like a twat, even when you struggle to disassemble Hungry Hippos and fit it back in the box correctly.
> 
> Fantastic selection of games most of which I didn't get to explore because 3 year old...but have simple classics like snakes & ladders, kerplunk, loads of themed monopoly, through to proper geeky stuff like Settlers of Catan, Perudo [emoji41], and loads of other beautiful looking stuff.
> 
> ...


Aw, wish I'd popped in with my daughter in the holidays now.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 23, 2018)

South Norwood Beer Festival!


CAMRA Croydon & Sutton Branch South Norwood Beer Festival
8th to 10th February 2018
Venue: Stanley Halls
12 South Norwood Hill
London
SE25 6AB
Open each day from 12 noon.
Closes at 10:30pm (5pm on Saturday).
Free or discounted admission for CAMRA members at all times.
Nearest station: Norwood Junction (5 mins)
Trains from Victoria and London Bridge, and London Overground 
Buses 75, 157, 196, 410
 20-25 cask ales plus ciders and perries
 Food available
 Ales and cider available in third, half and pint measures

Check the web site for the latest up to date information and beer list Croydon & Sutton  CAMRA


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> South Norwood Beer Festival!
> 
> https://www.croydon.camra.org.uk/dl.php?id=59058


Wants me to save files to my computer when I click on that link. 
Any other pictures or websites to link to?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 23, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Wants me to save files to my computer when I click on that link.
> Any other pictures or websites to link to?


Oh, gosh. Sorry. 

I guess it because I linked to the poster about it, so it is downloading the pdf or whatever. 

I will find a better link.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> Oh, gosh. Sorry.
> 
> I guess it because I linked to the poster about it, so it is downloading the pdf or whatever.
> 
> I will find a better link.


Weird.
Usually PDFs just open without saving (unless its on my tablet). Pics too.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 23, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Weird.
> Usually PDFs just open without saving (unless its on my tablet). Pics too.


Hmm. It doesn't like being attached, either. 

It downloaded itself to my pc when I clicked on it, too, without asking or anything. Yes, that is unusual.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 23, 2018)

I have given up on it and cut and pasted the words instead.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I have given up on it and cut and pasted the words instead.


Where?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 23, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Where?


I edited the original posting, so that other people wouldn't have the same problem.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 17, 2018)

A friend of mine is doing a free drama and improv class/games for kids and adults in the new Ashburton Park building on March the 17th. 
1.00pm - 2.30pm for kids and parents, 3.00 - 4.00pm for adults only. 
You can book a place here. 

*Improv Drama Games for Kids & Adults *
Improv Drama Games for Kids & Adults with Steven Kuleshnyk

I'm hoping it will be kind of fun.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 26, 2018)

Save the Glamorgan in Addiscombe. 

Save the Glamorgan Pub 

I heard (in a pub mind) that there was some gangster style bulling shenanigans involved in the buying of the property as it is.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 3, 2018)

On the subject of pubs, I have just found this article about the Leslie Arms, a few hundred yards from the Glamorgan...

*"Former Leslie Arms pub, Addiscombe Road, Croydon*
You might just walk past this and sigh at another long lost pub in the town.

But the former Leslie Arms, built in the 1900s in the Arts and Crafts Style, is Grade II listed and has been since 2002.

Unfortunately though, last orders were finally called many years ago and, although upstairs has been converted into flats, the downstairs pub area has been vacant.

It is now on the Historic England 'at risk' register.

9 much-missed Croydon pubs and bars which closed between the 1980s and 2000s
If you look up from the outside you can admire the detail of its architecture which includes a three-storey circular tower.

In 2016 planning permission was approved to use part of the ground floor for professional and financial services."


----------



## hash tag (Mar 6, 2018)

How dreadfully sad; yet another waste of a life. I know someone who had to be escorted by the police last night because of this 

Investigation under way at scene of fatal South Norwood stabbing


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 13, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> Following the lynching of 17-year-old *Recker Ahmed*, to date:
> 
> *George Walder*, 20, of Myrtle Road, Croydon, has been charged with violent disorder and racially aggravated grevious bodily harm;
> 
> ...



A gang has been jailed for a "cowardly, violent and unprovoked" attack which left Kurdish-Iranian student, *Reker Ahmed*, with with a fractured spine and a bleed on the brain after being subjected to two lynchings over the course of 16 minutes on 31 March 2017.

*George Jeffrey*, 21, *George Walder*, 21, *Lliam Neylon*, 20, and *Ben Harman*, 21, were each jailed for four years and two months; *Kurt Killick*, 18, was sentenced to three years and four months imprisonment.  They were each found guilty by a jury at trial of two counts of violent disorder.

*Millie Walder*, 18, from Croydon received a community order having earlier pleaded guilty to a public order offence.

*James Neves*, 23, of no fixed address, was given two years and four months for one count of violent disorder.




*The six men who have been jailed for up to four years and two months for the brutal attack on asylum seeker Reker Ahmed in Croydon, south London on 31 March 2018: From top left, James Neves, Ben Harman, George Jefferey and bottom row from left, George Walder, Lliam Neylon and Kurt Killick were found guilty by a jury of violent disorder.*​



*Millie Walder (above) from Croydon received a community order having earlier pleaded guilty to a public order offence.*​



*Mr Ahmed* told the court in his victim statement:

“Since I was attacked I feel extremely distressed. I don’t understand how anyone would want to hurt me like this for no reason.

“I feel like a different person since the attack. I’m scared to leave the house. I’m worried people will notice my injured nose. I cry when I look in the mirror and see my face.

“If I go out I think people are talking about me, that they are going to hurt me.

“I have flashbacks. I feel like the attack is happening now, I feel like I’m attacked again.

“I feel things are very difficult now, and sometimes I hate myself. I’m not able to sleep, and when I do I have nightmares.

“I feel like killing myself, I even went down to the train tracks once to wait for a train to arrive. I am fizzing and confused, and sometimes I collapse.

“When I try to remember things I can’t find the memories. I feel like I’m going through hell.

“I was attacked because I’m an asylum seeker. I’m worried I’ll be attacked again if I’m a refugee and asylum seeker.”


----------



## Maggot (Mar 13, 2018)

GarveyLives If I want a news report I will read the local paper.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 19, 2018)

Major gas leak over night in the 'New South Quarter' (those flats between Sainsburys and Wandle Park), big evacuation to Sainsburys, Wandle Leisure Centre etc. A23 shut, which gives a reasonable indication of how risky the leak was as it's a good few hundred metres from the location.

Police evacuate 800 homes after crash causes gas main leak

Was supposed to be borrowing a desk in an office in the Croydon Business Centre today funnily enough, which is now closed as it is bang opposite the gas regulator that got hit by the car.


----------



## bemused (Mar 19, 2018)

Dan U said:


> Was supposed to be borrowing a desk in an office in the Croydon Business Centre today funnily enough, which is now closed as it is bang opposite the gas regulator that got hit by the car.



What's the business centre like? I'm looking for local business meeting rooms, is it tidy, clean and quite?


----------



## Dan U (Mar 19, 2018)

bemused said:


> What's the business centre like? I'm looking for local business meeting rooms, is it tidy, clean and quite?



yes to all of those. it's only a couple of years old and is well used, it's a much better space than the old place on Cherry Orchard Road that got demolished for the Oval school extension. Obviously it's a bit of a trek out from town. 

I've just realised it's not actually called Croydon Business Centre - linky -  
Start Up Croydon

TMRW cafe and St Matthews Yard both have meeting spaces iirc.


----------



## bemused (Mar 19, 2018)

Dan U said:


> TMRW cafe and St Matthews Yard both have meeting spaces iirc.



I've used Matthews Yard it's not bad.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 22, 2018)

Improv for adults in the new ashburton hall art space this Saturday 
Improv Drama Games for Adults with Steven Kuleshnyk
There is also one for adults and their kids (that I'm going to) the same day at 1pm.


----------



## Poi E (Apr 5, 2018)

Dan U said:


> Major gas leak over night in the 'New South Quarter' (those flats between Sainsburys and Wandle Park), big evacuation to Sainsburys, Wandle Leisure Centre etc. A23 shut, which gives a reasonable indication of how risky the leak was as it's a good few hundred metres from the location.
> 
> Police evacuate 800 homes after crash causes gas main leak
> 
> Was supposed to be borrowing a desk in an office in the Croydon Business Centre today funnily enough, which is now closed as it is bang opposite the gas regulator that got hit by the car.



Just seen the photo. You'd think they'd put a decent set of barriers around such a vulnerable spot.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 23, 2018)

Apparently they a filming for Black Mirror in St Georges Walk. It's set in the 80s and they've made an old WH Smiths. and Chelsea Girl.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 23, 2018)

Maggot said:


> Apparently they a filming for Black Mirror in St Georges Walk. It's set in the 80s and they've made an old WH Smiths. and Chelsea Girl.


Aw shit, I was going to go through there at the weekend with my brother but went for the quicker route. That would have been fun to see.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 23, 2018)

The word is that it's gonna be there for the rest of the week.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 23, 2018)

Maggot said:


> The word is that it's gonna be there for the rest of the week.


Yeah but I'm not going to be able to swing by until Saturday. 
I guess I could make an evening visit.

Hey, should I not have my local elections polling card by now??


----------



## Dan U (Apr 23, 2018)

Maggot said:


> Apparently they a filming for Black Mirror in St Georges Walk. It's set in the 80s and they've made an old WH Smiths. and Chelsea Girl.



Meant to walk round at lunch but had meetings most of the day, will have a look tomorrow hopefully if you can get anywhere near it. 

Lampposts in the area are covered in all those Loc flouro arrows, think the tech base is somewhere else. 

Last film crew - which I never figured out where they were - had half the car park under the flyover for crew lorries


----------



## Maggot (Apr 23, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Hey, should I not have my local elections polling card by now??


 yes.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 23, 2018)

Maggot said:


> yes.


Shhhiiit.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 23, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Shhhiiit.


You can still vote without one, as long as you are on the electoral register.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 23, 2018)

Maggot said:


> You can still vote without one, as long as you are on the electoral register.



Are there any hustings or similar coming up?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 24, 2018)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Are there any hustings or similar coming up?


I don't know. Miss-Shelf  or Guineveretoo might know.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 24, 2018)

Maggot said:


> I don't know. Miss-Shelf  or Guineveretoo might know.


There have been some hustings on specific issues like knife crime, but I’m not aware of any general hustings being held in Croydon this time. 

In fact, I’m not aware of any generalised hustings being held locally in any local government elections since I moved here. Perhaps they’re only held for General Elections?


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 24, 2018)

Maggot said:


> I don't know. Miss-Shelf  or Guineveretoo might know.





Guineveretoo said:


> There have been some hustings on specific issues like knife crime, but I’m not aware of any general hustings being held in Croydon this time.
> 
> In fact, I’m not aware of any generalised hustings being held locally in any local government elections since I moved here. Perhaps they’re only held for General Elections?



Cheers.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 24, 2018)

Other side of St Georges Walk getting a makeover now, the Roti shop is a Wimpy (outside only, roti bloke is still inside selling roti) 

Tried to take a picture of the Wh Smiths which is nearly fully fitted out now but security got arsey with me despite pointing out I was in a public place. They don't seem to have put up any filming restriction notices yet.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 24, 2018)

Some poor sod was suicidal earlier in Thornton Heath, people standing around filming and goading him. 

What fucking scumbag goads an fucking films another human being in distress. Fucking scum.


----------



## Dan U (May 2, 2018)

More filming in the televisual mecca that is Croydon. 

This time (according to the blokes rigging lights in the Surrey Street multi storey) a slightly less glamorous advert for BT. Presumably around some market stalls as some still set up late on.


----------



## Dan U (May 17, 2018)

What's up Croydon folk 

There be a new big light bulbs and craft beer place on Surrey street, with added wine and  prosecco on tap for those that like that 

mysite-4

In the old Croydon Ad building by the bridge

Had a cheeky pint the other day sat outside, was agreeable and much less rammed than the Dog garden where I went after.


----------



## Callie (May 17, 2018)

Art and Craft? Apparently related to inkspot brewery who are based in Streatham. 

I think I prefer the green dragon  wider selection of craft beers and ales. Such as the jam doughnut flavour tiny rebel one   which I guess shows my level of beer drinking


----------



## Dan U (May 17, 2018)

Green Dragon always has a good spread on of beer definitely!


----------



## Maggot (May 31, 2018)

I watched this last night.

Killed By My Debt exposes flaws in the UK bailiff industry and the cruelty of zero hours contracts

It's the true story of a young lad from New Addington who gets into debt over a couple of traffic fines. It's very powerful and heartbreaking.

I have a tenuous connection as I used to deliver the family's mail. I remember seeing the flowers piling up around his motorbike after his death.



It's available on iPlayer.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 8, 2018)

Anyone know where in Croydon this rustic looking house is?


----------



## hash tag (Jun 8, 2018)

Yes, Addiscombe Road, Shirley. How come?


----------



## hash tag (Jun 8, 2018)

It is just East of the Addiscombe Road junction with Cheyne Walk Google Maps


----------



## Maggot (Jun 8, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Yes, Addiscombe Road, Shirley. How come?


I have driven past it hundreds of times and never noticed it, just wondered if anyone else had.

Looks like it should be in the countryside, and it's called Addiscombe Farm.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 8, 2018)

It certainly is. I used to live just around the corner from there.


----------



## Callie (Jun 8, 2018)

Maggot said:


> I have driven past it hundreds of times and never noticed it, just wondered if anyone else had.
> 
> Looks like it should be in the countryside, and it's called Addiscombe Farm.


Once upon a time it was in the countryside


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 8, 2018)

It is surprising how much of Croydon is rural, or rural looking, once you wander around it. There is even a windmill. Shirley Windmill

And there are lots of woods, and lakes and all sorts of things that people don't associate with Croydon


----------



## D'wards (Jun 8, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> It is surprising how much of Croydon is rural, or rural looking, once you wander around it. There is even a windmill. Shirley Windmill
> 
> And there are lots of woods, and lakes and all sorts of things that people don't associate with Croydon


I live near east croydon, and can walk in a loop for 12 miles mostly through woods and parks, with the occasional walk along the road.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 8, 2018)

D'wards said:


> I live near east croydon, and can walk in a loop for 12 miles mostly through woods and parks, with the occasional walk along the road.


Since you live near East Croydon, will you be coming to our South London Drinks this month, which is in Croydon? 

It is at the Royal Standard pub on 29 June and, if I could work out how to, I would link to the thread....

ETA - https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/june-south-london-drinks-are-in-south-london.358820/


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2018)

Not exactly a looker


----------



## Hoss (Jun 8, 2018)

Maggot said:


> I have driven past it hundreds of times and never noticed it, just wondered if anyone else had.
> 
> Looks like it should be in the countryside, and it's called Addiscombe Farm.


I used to deliver their papers! It's a beautiful house.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 8, 2018)

editor said:


> Not exactly a looker



To be fair, this is currently a manky old car park right next to the flyover. They're not going to be able to put anything terribly pretty there. And at least it is housing. Hopefully, social housing - I am fed up with all the developments around here which are for private, expensive housing!


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> To be fair, this is currently a manky old car park right next to the flyover. They're not going to be able to put anything terribly pretty there. And at least it is housing. Hopefully, social housing - I am fed up with all the developments around here which are for private, expensive housing!


There's no social housing in there at all, but 50% (guffaw) "affordable."


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 8, 2018)

editor said:


> There's no social housing in there at all, but 50% (guffaw) "affordable."


Really? None at all??


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> Really? None at all??


Of course not. Social housing is pretty much dead.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 8, 2018)

editor said:


> Of course not. Social housing is pretty much dead.


Apparently, "affordable housing" includes what used to be called social housing - i.e. rented at reasonable levels - as well as shared ownership.


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2018)

Dan U said:


> More filming in the televisual mecca that is Croydon.
> 
> This time (according to the blokes rigging lights in the Surrey Street multi storey) a slightly less glamorous advert for BT. Presumably around some market stalls as some still set up late on.


Seen this on TV a few times now, blue monday!


----------



## Poi E (Jun 11, 2018)

editor said:


> Not exactly a looker




Could be worse. None of that shite cladding that stains and fades in five years (or burns you to death.)


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 11, 2018)

More moped thievery in Croydon - this time masked men attacking a family in a car!

Croydon moped robbers target family in stationary car Family in stationary car moped robbery


----------



## Dan U (Jun 11, 2018)

Callie said:


> Seen this on TV a few times now, blue monday!



will have to find it! never watch TV with adverts in it seems these days!


----------



## Dan U (Jun 11, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> More moped thievery in Croydon - this time masked men attacking a family in a car!
> 
> Croydon moped robbers target family in stationary car Family in stationary car moped robbery



this is a fucking shocker, just terrifying given where and when it happened. someone has been nicked though, I think

Cyclist launches road rage knife attack after car almost hits him

re: those Brick by Brick flats, I used to use that car park till I moved the Q Park on Surrey Street, it's only £4.50 a day if you can manage to blag one of their discounted passes.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 28, 2018)

In case any of you have missed it (how could you possibly, I ask myself?), the South London Drinking Massive (wtf does that mean, and why did it pop into my head as I was typing??) are going to be in Croydon tomorrow evening. The Royal Standard. 

Be there or be square. Or something. 

https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/june-south-london-drinks-are-in-south-london.358820/


----------



## Poi E (Jul 6, 2018)

Still the home of great street art


----------



## hash tag (Jul 20, 2018)

I wonder, will that side of Katherine Street come down with St Georges Walk? Will St George's Walk ever come down?


----------



## Poi E (Jul 24, 2018)

I hope it doesn't. I love standing on the corner near there and doing a sweep of buildings from the college to the 80's brutalist police station to the lovely deco building on the corner and the old Nestle tower. Fucking keep everything. Best jumble of civic bits and pieces in London as the rest of it gets turned to steel and glass.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 29, 2018)

Filming down in Surrey Street again, they were building a market at the top of the street, possibly with some of the usual stall holders but clearly for the purposes of filming


----------



## Maggot (Aug 29, 2018)

I went up the top of Pinnacle Appartments last week. That's the tall multi-coloured building in central Croydon. It's 43 storeys high. Was pretty weird looking down on the NLA tower.


Apols for dirty window.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 29, 2018)

Decent view that!


----------



## Dan U (Aug 30, 2018)

if anyone uses the fish shop on Surrey Street it looks like it might be out of action for a while, although they do sometimes do a market stall as well

Croydon town centre fishmongers' 'seriously damaged' in fire


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 31, 2018)

I went to the board game cafe yesterday with my grandson yesterday and thought it was brilliant. I want to go again, with adults and alcohol. 

I think we should do an urban meet there.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 31, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> I went to the board game cafe yesterday with my grandson yesterday and thought it was brilliant. I want to go again, with adults and alcohol.
> 
> I think we should do an urban meet there.


Bah, what time? My daughter and I really wanted to go but we would have only been able to stay for an hour (dentist appointment). 
I'm quite keen. 
I don't want it to disappear before I get a chance to go (like the retro games arcade in the whitgift)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 31, 2018)

Maggot said:


> View attachment 145493
> View attachment 145491
> View attachment 145492
> 
> ...


Bloody hell. Were you there for work or did you just walk in?


----------



## Maggot (Aug 31, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bloody hell. Were you there for work or did you just walk in?


It was for work. My last day of work in Croydon.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 31, 2018)

High St looks increasingly shit. Powndworld goes bust. Ffs.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 1, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bah, what time? My daughter and I really wanted to go but we would have only been able to stay for an hour (dentist appointment).
> I'm quite keen.
> I don't want it to disappear before I get a chance to go (like the retro games arcade in the whitgift)


If you go on Monday to Friday before 5, it’s only £1.50 each (I think that’s what it was) for a couple of hours. 

We got there at 5, and had to pay £3 each, but we stayed for nearly two hours and could have stayed longer. 

They don’t have a kids menu, but my grandson had a small pizza and enjoyed it.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 8, 2018)

http://www.thorntonheathchronicle.co.uk/a-musical-feast-of-caribbean-cool/

Tomorrow


----------



## Maggot (Sep 8, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> http://www.thorntonheathchronicle.co.uk/a-musical-feast-of-caribbean-cool/
> 
> Tomorrow


Where in Thornton Heath is it?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 8, 2018)

Maggot said:


> Where in Thornton Heath is it?


Along the high street from Whitehorse roundabout to Tescos.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 9, 2018)

Tram crash victims’ families criticise delays over inquest

Croydon tram crash: Safety concerns remain two years on







*9 November 2016:  Lest We Forget*​


----------



## hash tag (Nov 9, 2018)

Long delays is what we have in the UK.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 11, 2018)

Oh god, 20 injured at west Croydon in bus crash, bus driver arrested....
London bus crash leaves 20 injured


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2018)

that is grim.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 11, 2018)

> The driver of the 198 Arriva double-decker bus was arrested on suspicion of driving under the influence of drugs.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 12, 2018)

It might of course be prescription drugs, but there again a story about a pothole is surfacing.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 13, 2018)

“Arriva London has a strict policy regarding drugs and alcohol, and operates random testing of its staff," a spokeswoman for Arriva London said. "Any breach of our policy is regarded as gross misconduct."

In the case of a bus or train driver thats reasonable but I reckon that help and support may be the better thing to do than just throwing someone on the scrapheap!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 22, 2018)

TFL have launched a consultation on bus route changes in Croydon - broadly speaking, the proposal is that more (not all) routes coming from north of Croydon will terminate at West Croydon Bus Station, and more (again not all) routes from the south / west will terminate south of the shopping centre, rather than crossing the town centre.

More here.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 23, 2018)

As with what's happening where I now live this means that where a route is covered by two separate services IE a bus and tram or two buses, they are probably cutting one of those routes back a bit so as it's only covered by one service going forward.
for most of us it's an inconvenience, for many, IE disabled people, the elderly, people with mobility issues, with loads of shopping, children in tow, it could be a nightmare having to change services to complete the journey.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> TFL have launched a consultation on bus route changes in Croydon - broadly speaking, the proposal is that more (not all) routes coming from north of Croydon will terminate at West Croydon Bus Station, and more (again not all) routes from the south / west will terminate south of the shopping centre, rather than crossing the town centre.
> 
> More here.


The 109 used to go to the end of my road. It's already a pisser that I have to walk 20 minutes to get it (usually carrying loads of stuff to Brixton), now it's going to be 40 minutes from home at night and the trams will have stopped.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2018)

Oh, and it seems we are getting a taco bell next year.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 25, 2018)

hash tag said:


> As with what's happening where I now live this means that where a route is covered by two separate services IE a bus and tram or two buses, they are probably cutting one of those routes back a bit so as it's only covered by one service going forward.
> for most of us it's an inconvenience, for many, IE disabled people, the elderly, people with mobility issues, with loads of shopping, children in tow, it could be a nightmare having to change services to complete the journey.





ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The 109 used to go to the end of my road. It's already a pisser that I have to walk 20 minutes to get it (usually carrying loads of stuff to Brixton), now it's going to be 40 minutes from home at night and the trams will have stopped.



For what it's worth, can only suggest responding accordingly to the consultation, making other people aware, rattling the cage of borough councillor/s and GLA members.

However, this is in the light of TFL's finances having a bloody big hole in them courtesy of george osborne shortly before the last london mayoral election.  I can't help thinking that if london had elected a tory mayor, then a 'new deal' would have been 'negotiated'.  as it is, current mayor being soggy new labour is just meekly implementing tory cuts.  blargh.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 26, 2018)

More on those bus changes

TfL’s proposals will be unwelcome changes for bus passengers


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 26, 2018)

Maggot said:


> More on those bus changes
> 
> TfL’s proposals will be unwelcome changes for bus passengers


Probably won't affect me personally very much, I tend to walk everywhere, however it's obviously going to be a massive ball ache for many, especially commuters that connect by the two main Croydon stations by bus and those who are less mobile.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 15, 2018)

_'Inside Croydon' _reporting on the new Lloyd Park live music event (May 31st - June 2nd 2019).
But..."_Tickets go on general sale next Wednesday, December 19, and are not cheap, starting from £50 for one day, up to £135 for a three-day pass.". _The old freebie Mela it ain't.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 18, 2018)

Help me plan a pub crawl in Croydon this Saturday,  please.	If we manage to work out an itinerary I'll post it here if anyone wants to join us 

My lodger has proposed that we celebrate Christmas by having a drink in 12 local pubs.	I'm thinking that I would start at the Prince George on Thornton Heath High Street - take it from there

So Palace fans might have some tips here Maggot alsoknownas cos we'll be around Selhurst Park 

Fingers knows a lot about drinking establishments in Croydon - What is that nice pub called near Woodside Green?  

Callie[you mentioned one with a dog] and Guineveretoo know a thing or two about pubs in Croydon 

Well,  probably,  lots of you do.

If a pub nerd would like to work me out a route,  so much the better  Short bus hops are acceptable


----------



## Hoss (Dec 18, 2018)

Miss-Shelf Woodside Green pubs are The Joiners Arms and The Beehive, but having just searched, it appears The Beehive is permanently closed.

The Joiners is the nicer of the 2 anyway. If you're going that way then I'd definitely put The Claret on on your list. It's conveniently located next to Addiscombe tram stop, meaning you can then get to The Oval, via The Porter and Sorter and not have to go any further [emoji16]

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 18, 2018)

Hoss said:


> Miss-Shelf Woodside Green pubs are The Joiners Arms and The Beehive, but having just searched, it appears The Beehive is permanently closed.
> 
> The Joiners is the nicer of the 2 anyway. If you're going that way then I'd definitely put The Claret on on your list. It's conveniently located next to Addiscombe tram stop!
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


oh Thanks Hoss - that's it - the Joiners Arms - been there and it was lovely.  Couldn't recall it 
oh  trams!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 18, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> oh Thanks Hoss - that's it - the Joiners Arms - been there and it was lovely.  Couldn't recall it
> oh  trams!


Just edited my post btw!

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss (Dec 18, 2018)

Just remembered you've also got The Alma Tavern on Lower Addiscombe Rd and the The Cricketers up on Addiscombe Rd which are both worthy of a stop...

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2018)

Between Woodside and South Norwood you've got the Portland Arms.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 18, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Between Woodside and South Norwood you've got the Portland Arms.


Yes - if we're heading to or from woodside that is a good option


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm also thinking of the small boozers eg clifton arms that only have a crowd on match days - any more recommendations?


----------



## Maggot (Dec 18, 2018)

Hey Miss-Shelf, what a good idea.

Most of the pubs near Selhurst Park are crap. The Shelverdine Goathouse is a good one in South Norwood. There is one called the Two Brewers in Gloucester Road, which fits the bill. I've only been on match days, but I expect its fairly quiet the rest of the time. It's also on the way from S.Norwood to Central Croydon.

As far as Croydon itself goes, my favourite pub is the Oval Tavern, the is one round the corner from there called the Builders Arms which looks nice, but I have only been there for work and haven't drunk in there. Other watering holes include the Green Dragon (where I went with you after that talk), the Royal Standard (where Guin organised a drink in the Summer), and the Dog and Bull. 

I'm up for joining you on this depending on the date.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 18, 2018)

Most of the pubs I would have suggested have already been listed. But don’t forget the Railway Telegraph in Thornton Heath. That's where we had your welcome to Thornton Heath drinks


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 18, 2018)

The builders arms is nice - we had an urban meet there a few years ago.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 18, 2018)

And the Gold Coast on Portland Road. It’s between the Portland arms and the joiners arms. And it’s great.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 19, 2018)

Does anybody know of a reputable boiler engineer in Croydon? 
Preferably an ariston expert as apparently these are beyond some engineers. 

. . . my boiler won't come on. Arrrhh.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 19, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Does anybody know of a reputable boiler engineer in Croydon?
> Preferably an ariston expert as apparently these are beyond some engineers.
> 
> . . . my boiler won't come on. Arrrhh.


I'm just searching for my old plumbers details. He works South London. 
Before you call someone, Is it  combi boiler and is there sufficient pressure in the system? There should be a guage to show this. Needle should be in the green area.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 19, 2018)

Hoss said:


> I'm just searching for my old plumbers details. He works South London.
> Before you call someone, Is it  combi boiler and is there sufficient pressure in the system? There should be a guage to show this. Needle should be in the green area.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk



Yes, everything seems to be fine, 1.7, I can hear the pressure switch click when I turn on the tap, just no ignition. 
The lights all indicate it is operating fine. . . . until I hold down the reset button. The the yellow flue light flashes. The boiler should reset after 15 minutes, but it doesn't.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 19, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes, everything seems to be fine, 1.7, I can hear the pressure switch click when I turn on the tap, just no ignition.
> The lights all indicate it is operating fine. . . . until I hold down the reset button. The the yellow flue light flashes. The boiler should reset after 15 minutes, but it doesn't.


That's the extent of my heating troubleshooting I'm afraid.... I've emailed him as I seem to have lost his number! I'll message you as soon as he gets back to me.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffsear (Dec 19, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Does anybody know of a reputable boiler engineer in Croydon?
> Preferably an ariston expert as apparently these are beyond some engineers.
> 
> . . . my boiler won't come on. Arrrhh.



I use this guy for everything. He's very good.

Michael Soggee - Central Heating Engineer, Plumber based in Coulsdon, Surrey.


----------



## Callie (Dec 19, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX i used interheat who are based in carshalton to install my boiler a Worcester Bosch. Not had to call them out to fix it yet though so can't say how good they are on that front.

The pub with the dog was the Pawson's Arms. Haven't actually been round there for ages though so cannot vouch for its dog contingent these days.

The Oval Tavern has cats but not sure how present they are.

The Builders Arms round the corner from the Oval always seemed to have owners with dogs.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 19, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX I've messaged you with heating guy phone number.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 19, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Does anybody know of a reputable boiler engineer in Croydon?
> Preferably an ariston expert as apparently these are beyond some engineers.
> 
> . . . my boiler won't come on. Arrrhh.


Scott Hunter (or his brother or his dad) - collectively, they trade as Hunter Heating. Have been servicing my boiler for years, and my daughter's. 

Local family.

07983 704069

If you phone him, tell him you're a friend of mine. If they are too busy, they can probably recommend someone else - they seem to know everyone in the trade locally


----------



## discobastard (Dec 19, 2018)

*Songs about South London.  *If you've ever seen The Effras play, you'll know they've got a great book of songs that are all steeped in South London memories.  West Norwood, Streatham, Brixton, Crystal Palace, Penge.  They were really great at WN Feast recently.

Playing tomorrow night (Thurs 21st) at the Oval in Croydon.  They don't play so frequently these days so well worth coming down.  On stage around 9pm.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 19, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> Scott Hunter (or his brother or his dad) - collectively, they trade as Hunter Heating. Have been servicing my boiler for years, and my daughter's.
> 
> Local family.
> 
> ...



I know the Hunters. Never used their services but can confirm they are good people!

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 19, 2018)

Thanks for the help everybody. It's not looking good. Nobody seems to be able to come out today and most seem to agree they would have to order the part which means no heating or water until the new year.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 19, 2018)

Hoss said:


> I know the Hunters. Never used their services but can confirm they are good people!
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Can't spare the time unfortunately.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 19, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Can't spare the time unfortunately.


Oh dear. I guess it’s a busy time for all of them!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 19, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Help me plan a pub crawl in Croydon this Saturday,  please.	If we manage to work out an itinerary I'll post it here if anyone wants to join us
> 
> My lodger has proposed that we celebrate Christmas by having a drink in 12 local pubs.	I'm thinking that I would start at the Prince George on Thornton Heath High Street - take it from there
> 
> ...


Don’t forget the Dog and Bull on Surrey Street! 

I reckon you’ve got a great pub crawl developing.  

Sorry I can’t join you - I’m busy on Saturday.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 19, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Help me plan a pub crawl in Croydon this Saturday,  please.	If we manage to work out an itinerary I'll post it here if anyone wants to join us
> 
> My lodger has proposed that we celebrate Christmas by having a drink in 12 local pubs.	I'm thinking that I would start at the Prince George on Thornton Heath High Street - take it from there


I managed to miss the bit where you said it was this saturday. I can't make it unfortunately, but look forward to hearing how it went.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 21, 2018)

Happy Winter solstice to Croydon Urbz...here's a pic of the solstice sunset that I took a few years ago from the summit of Croham Hurst. At this time of the year the sun nestles down exactly into the 'notch' of the Caterham valley when viewed from the set of Mesolithic pits on the summit. Tempting to think that such a pleasing solar phenomena might in some way have accounted for the special nature/location of the Mesolithic ritual structures?

Solstice greetings to all!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 21, 2018)

ffsear said:


> I use this guy for everything. He's very good.
> 
> Michael Soggee - Central Heating Engineer, Plumber based in Coulsdon, Surrey.



He was fantastic. I'm so pleased with his work, especially after I have seen other guys previously who gave me no confidence at all. If he was a bullshitter he is very very very good at it. No call out fee, just got down to it.
He even brought another guy today who flushed everything out at no extra cost.
I'll be getting a new boiler with him, ten years parts and labour, at half the price others have quoted and only £65 annual check up.

Thanks again. 

So pleased that urban exists for these family emergencies, I literally feel a bit high.


----------



## ffsear (Dec 21, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> If he was a bullshitter he is very very very good at it..



That was my first thought when i met him too! ,


----------



## Maggot (Dec 21, 2018)

ffsear said:


> I use this guy for everything. He's very good.
> 
> Michael Soggee - Central Heating Engineer, Plumber based in Coulsdon, Surrey.


Mr Soggee the plumber - good aptronym.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 21, 2018)

ffsear said:


> That was my first thought when i met him too! ,


I've never been so pleased to hand over £200 squids for 30 minutes work. The laundry was £10 and now the Croydon pools are sold off I would have had to pay £35 for a shower for my daughter and myself (one month's membership and a session).
Now I just need a drone free take off from Gatwick.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 22, 2018)

Went shopping in Croydon yesterday. Don't know why I bothered. Huge swathes of shops gone.  St Georges walk all boarded up. 
Got some silver and left in sadness and disgust.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 22, 2018)

Pub 1 of 12 pubs Croydon Christmas


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 22, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Pub 1 of 12 pubs Croydon ChristmasView attachment 156432


This is harder than I thought....We're only on pub 6....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 22, 2018)

Onto pub 7 ...the claret and ale via the tram


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 22, 2018)

We've made it to pub 9 
builders arms 

We're still hopeful  to get to at least 10


----------



## Hoss (Dec 22, 2018)

Miss-Shelf Great job!  [emoji482]

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 23, 2018)

In the end we made it to 11

The Clifton Arms
The Beer Cabin (I know)
The Cherry Tree
The Shevedine Goathouse
The Portland Arms
The Joiners Arms
The Claret and Ale
The Alma
The Builders Arms
The George 
The Green Dragon 

There is a lack of pubs open after 1am in   Croydon and we could not face a bar

We wasted a bit of time in the earlier pubs and got a bit side tracked by a brexit debate in the joiners arms but overall we did good


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 23, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> In the end we made it to 11
> 
> The Clifton Arms
> The Beer Cabin (I know)
> ...


You should have popped in to the Albion or the Jolly Sailor between the goathouse and the Portland.

Oh - and you also walked past the Gold Coast, which is a shame. 

But looks like a good night out.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 23, 2018)

Guineveretoo said:


> You should have popped in to the Albion or the Jolly Sailor between the goathouse and the Portland.
> 
> Oh - and you also walked past the Gold Coast, which is a shame.
> 
> But looks like a good night out.


Gold Coast had a paying event on


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 23, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Gold Coast had a paying event on


Oh!  

Well, you nearly made 12


----------



## brogdale (Dec 25, 2018)

Visited the Dog & Bull in Surrey St. for the first time yesterday. Liked the Xmas eve vibe with traders etc. and the 'Winter Warmer' was in tip top condition, but...boy did it seem pricey after 'spoons.

How is this place regarded by CroyUrbz pub-going cognoscenti?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 25, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Visited the Dog & Bull in Surrey St. for the first time yesterday. Liked the Xmas eve vibe with traders etc. and the 'Winter Warmer' was in tip top condition, but...boy did it seem pricey after 'spoons.
> 
> How is this place regarded by CroyUrbz pub-going cognoscenti?
> 
> View attachment 156848


I like it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 25, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> In the end we made it to 11
> 
> The Clifton Arms
> The Beer Cabin (I know)
> ...


Missed the oval not far from the builders, famousish for being the local in peep show.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 25, 2018)

I don’t venture often to Croydon but had to do some home office related stuff and I went in that boxpark place. It seemed okay though for a quick bite and a drink. A DJ was playing some old school disco and there were lots of food options and mirrorballs and colourful lights. The staff were all pretty friendly too.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 25, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Missed the oval not far from the builders, famousish for being the local in peep show.


It had a paying event


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 26, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Visited the Dog & Bull in Surrey St. for the first time yesterday. Liked the Xmas eve vibe with traders etc. and the 'Winter Warmer' was in tip top condition, but...boy did it seem pricey after 'spoons.
> 
> How is this place regarded by CroyUrbz pub-going cognoscenti?
> 
> View attachment 156848


It’s a good pub - unspoilt. Interesting customers.

We had an urban meet in there a few years ago.


----------



## Callie (Dec 26, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Visited the Dog & Bull in Surrey St. for the first time yesterday. Liked the Xmas eve vibe with traders etc. and the 'Winter Warmer' was in tip top condition, but...boy did it seem pricey after 'spoons.
> 
> How is this place regarded by CroyUrbz pub-going cognoscenti?
> 
> View attachment 156848


It's nice enough not been in there for a while. while.Youngs ales on but limited beyond that. Garden is RAMMED in summer.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 28, 2018)

Taco Bell has arrived early in Croydon!


----------



## brogdale (Jan 1, 2019)

The pall of smoke from the Shurguard fire last night (around midnight). I initially thought this was from the fireworks in town, but it was from the Purley Way blaze. 

Tram & A23 still closed!


----------



## hash tag (Jan 1, 2019)

Just seen this. Started by a firework?  Up to 120 firefighters at warehouse fire


----------



## brogdale (Jan 1, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Just seen this. Started by a firework?  Up to 120 firefighters at warehouse fire


Started early evening, apparently..so firework unlikely?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 1, 2019)

Took a few pics of the Shurguard storage fire and the dreadful pall over smoke hanging over Central & South Croydon; feel really sorry for the folk in the estates just down-wind the other side of the A23


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 1, 2019)

It went on for hours, that fire!   And lots of people have lost whatever they were storing. Including a small business in Penge which upcycles furniture - they announced on Facebook today that they are closing the business down partly as a result of this. 

It will, presumably, have included people's furniture and personal belongings. 

What a nightmare for lots of people, as well as those who directly experienced the fire!


----------



## brogdale (Jan 1, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> It went on for hours, that fire!   And lots of people have lost whatever they were storing. Including a small business in Penge which upcycles furniture - they announced on Facebook today that they are closing the business down partly as a result of this.
> 
> It will, presumably, have included people's furniture and personal belongings.
> 
> What a nightmare for lots of people, as well as those who directly experienced the fire!


Indeed; there'll be some huge losses, especially for folk storing between homes etc. There'll be some grim insurance wrangles, I'd imagine?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 1, 2019)

I think this is what it used to look like....


----------



## brogdale (Jan 1, 2019)

That smoke was properly horrible, and seemed quit smoggy with all the water being poured onto the fire.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 1, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Indeed; there'll be some huge losses, especially for folk storing between homes etc. There'll be some grim insurance wrangles, I'd imagine?


Yeah - somebody was saying that, although it will, presumably, be covered by Shurgard's insurance policy, people will have to prove the value of what they were storing in order to claim and, since it is self storage, they won't have had to show what is in there...


----------



## brogdale (Jan 1, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> I think this is what it used to look like....


Yep, that's it...right between the tram and the A23.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 1, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Yep, that's it...right between the tram and the A23.


I didn't quite recognise it from the photo, which is why I said "I think"...


----------



## joffy (Jan 2, 2019)

I've not posted in many years now, but I've got a unit!!! Took it out on 17/12/18!!, I'm only glad that I had so little in place. It's all a write off. Time will tell if my insurance pays out.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 3, 2019)

Best of luck, joffy.

Read a bloody sad story of a guy who collected vintage pinball machines and was restoring them for his business. All gone and irreplaceable.

Be interested to understand the fire code for these sorts of places. Would think discrete sprinklers in each unit would be the norm?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 3, 2019)

joffy said:


> I've not posted in many years now, but I've got a unit!!! Took it out on 17/12/18!!, I'm only glad that I had so little in place. It's all a write off. Time will tell if my insurance pays out.


I hope you get enough insurance paid.
What a pain

Along with people loising treasued things,   so many businesses and charities e.g. food banks, use self  storage in London ,  this fire  must have  affected a lot of people badly


----------



## Chz (Jan 3, 2019)

Discrete sprinklers for each unit would be unthinkable at current prices! AFAIK (though I am most certainly not an expert), only the building itself has to have a fire suppression system. There also exists a very long list of things that aren't supposed to go into storage containers; such that they don't burn the place down. And I suspect everyone is a bit loose in applying the rules there.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 4, 2019)

It is still smoking, and still causing chaos on the roads and the trams. (Or, at least, it was last night)

I think it has been a disaster for a lot of individuals and small businesses locally


----------



## brogdale (Jan 4, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> It is still smoking, and still causing chaos on the roads and the trams.
> 
> I think it has been a disaster for a lot of individual and small businesses locally


----------



## brogdale (Jan 4, 2019)

So, fellow CroyUrbz...I had a quiet day pouring over my TfL map to see just how far I could get from West Croydon (off-peak) for £1.50 single fare...and here's what I found & mapped. I'm sure much of this is well known, but I was pleasantly surprised by the range afforded by use of pink readers (travel validators). This map/research effectively ignores Zone 1 as it is a £ guzzler



The green highlighted lines show where you can get to using either the London Overground or London Tram.
The red dots (numbered P1 to P6) are the stations with Pink Readers (route validators) that you can touch-in on the route to prove that you've not entered the expensive Zone 1 (the ring of salmon pink on my map). This (independent) website gives a useful explanation of using the pinks).

Basically, the whole of the London Tram is just £1.50 and don't forget that, if changed within 1 hour (actually 70 mins) additional bus journeys can be made at no extra cost (The "hopper fare").
Using the London Overground it is possible, for £1.50 single fare, to get as far as:

*Clapham Junction* (use Pink reader @ Surrey Quays)
*Bermondsey* ( Jubilee line change @ Canada Water)*
*Stratford* ( Jubilee line change @ Canada Water)*
*Island Gardens, King George V, Beckton & Stratford International* ( Docklands Light Railway change @ Shadwell)*
*Upminster* ( District Line change @ Whitechapel)*
*Epping* ( Central Line change @ Whitechapel & then Mile End)*
*West Hampstead *( London Overground (use Pink reader @ Stratford)
*Walthamstow Central* ( Victoria line use Pink reader @ Stratford & Highbury + Islington or Hackney Central)
*Cockfosters* ( Piccadilly line use Pink reader @ Stratford & Highbury + Islington)
The journeys marked with an * should not require any pink readers; they are 'default' to £1.50 journeys as far as I can see.

Top tips to pay only £1.50:

Avoid Zone 1 (especially the 'sneaky'  Shoreditch High Street on the  London Overground which is in Zone 1)
Travel after 9.30am & not between 4.00pm & 7.00pm
Use the pink readers where needed.
Happy travelling & please don't bill me if I've got any of this wrong! If you're in any doubt about a particular journey you can always use the 'Single fare finder' facility on TfL's own site:-

Single fare finder


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 4, 2019)

brogdale said:


> So, fellow CroyUrbz...I had a quiet day pouring over my TfL map to see just how far I could get from West Croydon (off-peak) for £1.50 single fare...and here's what I found & mapped. I'm sure much of this is well known, but I was pleasantly surprised by the range afforded by use of pink readers (travel validators). This map/research effectively ignores Zone 1 as it is a £ guzzler
> 
> View attachment 157721
> 
> ...


What a wonderful map, do you think you can make a sexy pdf version?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 4, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What a wonderful map, do you think you can make a sexy pdf version?



I'll try.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 4, 2019)

brogdale said:


> I'll try.


That Shoreditch high Street is a real bitch.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 4, 2019)

.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 4, 2019)

brogdale said:


> .


Cryptic.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 4, 2019)

Just went past the scene of that fire on the way to get some hammerite from b&q. Maaaan the air reeks! Wouldn't want to be living round there at the moment, the air tastes of plastic from quite a long way away, and that's over the smell of that big arse road that runs right past IKEA.
Looks a right state.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2019)

Wallington ( I know it's just 'over the border')....but...spot on; nothing against the kids trying to earn a crust but I really don't like to see them running at folk (especially the oldies) yelling out their intrusive questions. be happy to see this sort of selling banned tbh


----------



## ffsear (Jan 12, 2019)

Who/what are they ?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2019)

ffsear said:


> Who/what are they ?


First Utility energy muggers today.


----------



## ffsear (Jan 13, 2019)

brogdale said:


> First Utility energy muggers today.



ah, those fuckers are always cold calling me


----------



## brogdale (Jan 13, 2019)

ffsear said:


> ah, those fuckers are always cold calling me


Yep; I just feel very uncomfortable about the way they prey on the elderly and excluded (no internet etc.) from these street stalls...that's why I liked the graffiti.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 13, 2019)

I surprised no one has raised the question of the Croydon accent; does it exist or not? Do people from Croydon have a 'Croydon accent'? Police spark debate in hunt for armed robber


----------



## Chz (Jan 14, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Wallington ( I know it's just 'over the border')....but...spot on; nothing against the kids trying to earn a crust but I really don't like to see them running at folk (especially the oldies) yelling out their intrusive questions. be happy to see this sort of selling banned tbh
> 
> View attachment 158508


Hah! I live down the road and haven't seen that yet. I sure do appreciate it, though. Pity there isn't an equivalent pillar across the road for where the LibDems set up shop.
(To which I have to clarify - the LDs drive me bonkers in general, but the local MP is actually a decent enough MP and puts the time in pressing the flesh and so on. And if he lost it would be to a Tory, so I do vote - grudgingly - for the guy.)


----------



## brogdale (Jan 14, 2019)

Chz said:


> Hah! I live down the road and haven't seen that yet. I sure do appreciate it, though. Pity there isn't an equivalent pillar across the road for where the LibDems set up shop.
> (To which I have to clarify - the LDs drive me bonkers in general, but the local MP is actually a decent enough MP and puts the time in pressing the flesh and so on. And if he lost it would be to a Tory, so I do vote - grudgingly - for the guy.)



Gotta say Chz , I'm quite surprised to see any Urb giving their vote to a complete cunt like Brake.

His (paid) office may have established a local reputation for casework completion, but his voting record is genuinely worse than many tory MPs.


----------



## Chz (Jan 15, 2019)

> Gotta say @Chz , I'm quite surprised to see any Urb giving their vote to a complete cunt like Brake.


Every single one of those party policy, and I've already said I don't like them.
Have you seen the voting results for Carshalton and Wallington? Would you seriously suggest I vote otherwise?
It's nice to think you can vote your conscience, but some of us are more practical. If Labour *doubled* their vote, they'd still be third. In the 2010 election, Labour could *quadruple* their vote and come third.
I'm also quite serious about giving leeway for the time and effort to speak to constituents. I've lived plenty of places about London and he's the only MP I've even seen once, let alone the fact that I see him about once a month. (Granted, I want to hit him when I see him babbling on about saving the hospital that his party are partly responsible for getting into this mess)


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2019)

Chz said:


> Have you seen the voting results for Carshalton and Wallington?



Yep, in 2017 80% voted for the right parties of capital.
If all you do is all you do, all you've got is all you'll get.

There's thousands of 'natural Lab supporters' who vote 'tactically' for this yellow tory shit-stain. Interestingly, the electoral performance of the LP in Sutton & Cheam has improved since the real tories ousted their waste of oxygen LD MP.


----------



## Chz (Jan 15, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Yep, in 2017 80% voted for the right parties of capital.
> If all you do is all you do, all you've got is all you'll get.
> 
> There's thousands of 'natural Lab supporters' who vote 'tactically' for this yellow tory shit-stain. Interestingly, the electoral performance of the LP in Sutton & Cheam has improved since the real tories ousted their waste of oxygen LD MP.


I imagine the same would happen here. But the road to change is at least a few Parliaments returning a Tory MP. I'm not willing to. Eventually, he will lose and that will be the end of the South London LDs and I can vote Team Red. But not before.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2019)

Chz said:


> I imagine the same would happen here. But the road to change is at least a few Parliaments returning a Tory MP. I'm not willing to. Eventually, he will lose and that will be the end of the South London LDs and I can vote Team Red. But not before.


Multiply your position by thousands and that's how the yellow tories cling on like fucking knotweed.

Sutton is part of, and has comparable demograhics to, many parts of Greater London returning LP MPs. There's no reason why it should vote like fucking Devon or the Hebrides. Walk  N. across Bishopsford rd on the St. Helier and you move from a ward with 3 LD councillors to a merton one with near 70% Lab voting; same housing stock, same estate, same folk & same socio-economic problems.


----------



## Chz (Jan 15, 2019)

I also factor in that myself and my wife are damned foreigners, and I know which party can be relied upon to vote against _anything_ Brexity. (I don't actually factor that in, but it's as good an excuse as any other and I'm damned angry with Jeremy Corbyn)
Personally, I don't understand how the Council has so many LDs. I certainly vote Labour in those elections. I think you're again at a point there where Labour could be the opposition, but unlikely to ever run the Council except in league with the Orange Order.
I think we're off-topic for Croydon nightlife though.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2019)

Chz said:


> I also factor in that myself and my wife are damned foreigners, and I know which party can be relied upon to vote against _anything_ Brexity. (I don't actually factor that in, but it's as good an excuse as any other and I'm damned angry with Jeremy Corbyn)
> Personally, I don't understand how the Council has so many LDs. I certainly vote Labour in those elections. I think you're again at a point there where Labour could be the opposition, but unlikely to ever run the Council except in league with the Orange Order.
> I think we're off-topic for Croydon nightlife though.


 It's 'OK "...and general chat" 
Seriously, don't get hooked up on voting against Brexit; there's only 11 of them doing that; they're a discredited micro-party.


----------



## Chz (Jan 17, 2019)

On Purley Way last night...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 22, 2019)

Im thinking of joining a gym to get back into shape. Always been a bit against them and have been happy to run across the fields and in the woods etc. Shit weather and awkward hours is making this quite difficult and im also feeling that high impact sport back pain despite all the running shoes gel insoles. 
So yeah I was thinking of joining a gym, but I have never ever been to one. Any gym in croydon someone can recommend or recommend I avoid as a beginner? 
I was hoping for something I could just do pay as you go, but it seems you need to sign up for membership and there are all sorts of little hidden admin and starting fee costs, Im a bit lost.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Im thinking of joining a gym to get back into shape. Always been a bit against them and have been happy to run across the fields and in the woods etc. Shit weather and awkward hours is making this quite difficult and im also feeling that high impact sport back pain despite all the running shoes gel insoles.
> So yeah I was thinking of joining a gym, but I have never ever been to one. Any gym in croydon someone can recommend or recommend I avoid as a beginner?
> I was hoping for something I could just do pay as you go, but it seems you need to sign up for membership and there are all sorts of little hidden admin and starting fee costs, Im a bit lost.


No leisure centres nearby? Failing that try some independent places  they tend to be more reasonable in my limited experience.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 22, 2019)

TruXta said:


> No leisure centres nearby? Failing that try some independent places  they tend to be more reasonable in my limited experience.


Not close enough to nip into easily. Would be a decent jog to get there and back. They are also run by Better, which I have had bed experiences with.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 23, 2019)

The South Norwood Woodcraft Folk is one of three potential beneficiaries on the Tesco Bags of Help thing - where you put a token in a box - across Croydon. It’s on now until the end of February. 

They are supposed to be in all the Tesco branches, including the big one at Thornton Heath (and the Purley superstore) and all the Tesco Express branches. (Although they are not in the branch next to the Portland Arms!).

Please ask for a token, find the boxes, and vote for us.

And if there aren’t any boxes, ask why. And then let me know. 

If anyone needs to know anything about the Woodcraft Folk ask me, or go to www.woodcraft.org.uk


----------



## Callie (Jan 23, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Not close enough to nip into easily. Would be a decent jog to get there and back. They are also run by Better, which I have had bed experiences with.


Are there *any* gyms close enough to nip to easily? I guess it might depend on your routes to and from work or wherever.

Never been to a gym myself and can't see me doing it anytime soon  

I would imagine gym attendance success though would have a convenience factor.


----------



## Callie (Jan 23, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> The South Norwood Woodcraft Folk is one of three potential beneficiaries on the Tesco Bags of Help thing - where you put a token in a box - across Croydon.
> 
> They are supposed to be in all the Tesco branches, including the big one at Thornton Heath (and the Purley superstore) and all the Tesco Express branches. (Although they are not in the branch next to the Portland Arms!).
> 
> ...


Is the Tesco scheme one  where winner takes all or is the support proportional to the votes??


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 23, 2019)

Callie said:


> Is the Tesco scheme one  where winner takes all or is the support proportional to the votes??


I think it’s proportional to the votes.


----------



## Callie (Jan 23, 2019)

I will try to make a trip


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 23, 2019)

I should have said it’s until the end of February. I’ll edit.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> The South Norwood Woodcraft Folk is one of three potential beneficiaries on the Tesco Bags of Help thing - where you put a token in a box - across Croydon. It’s on now until the end of February.
> 
> They are supposed to be in all the Tesco branches, including the big one at Thornton Heath (and the Purley superstore) and all the Tesco Express branches. (Although they are not in the branch next to the Portland Arms!).
> 
> ...


I wonder is the one on the triangle in Croydon?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 23, 2019)

TruXta said:


> I wonder is the one on the triangle in Croydon?


Is there a Tesco Express on the triangle? (Do you mean Crystal Palace?)


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> Is there a Tesco Express on the triangle? (Do you mean Crystal Palace?)


Oh feck, I was thinking of the Sainsbury's


----------



## Callie (Jan 23, 2019)

And Crystal Palace.....? 

Croydon has not progressed to the heady heights of triangles


----------



## Dan U (Jan 23, 2019)

Callie said:


> And Crystal Palace.....?
> 
> Croydon has not progressed to the heady heights of triangles



Selhurst Triangle?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2019)

Callie said:


> And Crystal Palace.....?
> 
> Croydon has not progressed to the heady heights of triangles


I don't think there's a Tesco there...


----------



## Callie (Jan 23, 2019)

Dan U said:


> Selhurst Triangle?


The what now?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2019)

Callie said:


> The what now?


It's like the Bermuda triangle except your belongings disappear instead of you


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 23, 2019)

Callie said:


> And Crystal Palace.....?
> 
> Croydon has not progressed to the heady heights of triangles


To be fair, part of the triangle is in Croydon. It’s where the Boroughs meet.


----------



## Callie (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm not having it. There are no triangles in Croydon. FACT!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2019)

Callie said:


> Are there *any* gyms close enough to nip to easily? I guess it might depend on your routes to and from work or wherever.
> 
> Never been to a gym myself and can't see me doing it anytime soon
> 
> I would imagine gym attendance success though would have a convenience factor.


There is the gym opposite Waitrose or even closer the one on the end of cherry orchard road right by the station. They don't look that appealing though.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 24, 2019)

Callie said:


> I'm not having it. There are no triangles in Croydon. FACT!


There s a meeting of almost triangles at the junction of Whitehorse Road, Windmill Road, Northcote Road- where there's a Halfords a Tesco TKMaxx and the shell garage (and buses 450 468 75 157 ) AND there's a massive police holding cell block in Windmill Road.  We've got it all in Croydon.  Oh, and there's a religious soup kitchen on that triangle too 

I


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 24, 2019)

^can you tell I spend a lot of time at that windswept bus stop?  

Left out the lowly  50 bus, Sorry


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 24, 2019)

Miss-Shelf said:


> There s a meeting of almost triangles at the junction of Whitehorse Road, Windmill Road, Northcote Road- where there's a Halfords a Tesco TKMaxx and the shell garage (and buses 450 468 75 157 ) AND there's a massive police holding cell block in Windmill Road.  We've got it all in Croydon.  Oh, and there's a religious soup kitchen on that triangle too
> 
> I


It's a pedestrians nightmare up there. Not the sort of triangle estate agents create.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 24, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's a pedestrians nightmare up there. Not the sort of triangle estate agents create.


It's an urban adventure triangle* 
Not like the manicured, neutered triangle up the hill in Palace 


*Yes, you take your life in your hands crossing the road there


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 24, 2019)

Miss-Shelf said:


> It's an urban adventure triangle*
> Not like the manicured, neutered triangle up the hill in Palace
> 
> 
> *Yes, you take your life in your hands crossing the road there


You think the CP triangle is "manicured"?


----------



## Dan U (Jan 24, 2019)

Callie said:


> The what now?



https://www.networkrail.co.uk/runni...s/south-east/croydon-area-remodelling-scheme/

It's a patch of land where the rail line splits outside East Croydon


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 24, 2019)

Dan U said:


> https://www.networkrail.co.uk/runni...s/south-east/croydon-area-remodelling-scheme/
> 
> It's a patch of land where the rail line splits outside East Croydon


What the hell? I thought they were just finishing with the development. 
This would surely mean years of disruption. Just sorting that tram bridge up the road in addiscombe has  been going on forever. 
How come it used to be 12 minutes to Victoria and six to Clapham on some trains when I first moved here and now it's 12 and 20?


----------



## Dan U (Jan 24, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What the hell? I thought they were just finishing with the development.
> This would surely mean years of disruption. Just sorting that tram bridge up the road in addiscombe has  been going on forever.
> How come it used to be 12 minutes to Victoria and six to Clapham on some trains when I first moved here and now it's 12 and 20?



They put slack in the time tables to avoid delay repay and improve performance stats.

In theory sorting out the triangle will help with journey times as it is a bottle neck for sure.


----------



## Callie (Jan 24, 2019)

Dan U said:


> https://www.networkrail.co.uk/runni...s/south-east/croydon-area-remodelling-scheme/
> 
> It's a patch of land where the rail line splits outside East Croydon


That says 'selhurst triangle' so they don't even think it's a real thing


----------



## Callie (Jan 24, 2019)

Miss-Shelf said:


> There s a meeting of almost triangles at the junction of Whitehorse Road, Windmill Road, Northcote Road- where there's a Halfords a Tesco TKMaxx and the shell garage (and buses 450 468 75 157 ) AND there's a massive police holding cell block in Windmill Road.  We've got it all in Croydon.  Oh, and there's a religious soup kitchen on that triangle too
> 
> I


I'm ignoring this because I live near one point of it. It's a three sided oblong


----------



## Leafster (Jan 24, 2019)

Callie said:


> I'm ignoring this because I live near one point of it. It's a three sided oblong


I used to work near one of the "points" of it. 

I think it's changed a lot since I frequented the area. The pubs have gone (The Gloucester and the Fish(ermans Arms)), the scrappy's gone and so has my office.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 24, 2019)

You could pull the Croydon triangle further back to take on sydenham road and use northcote road as an extension to windmill road. Would that make it more interesting? Actually probably not.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 24, 2019)

That traffic island in Thornton Heath by big Tesco on Parchmore Rd is a triangle of sorts. It's also got some historic stones along its North side: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 24, 2019)

Oh yeah, I forgot, my daugher and I were trying to "collect" all the stones. Without looking up to see where they were of course. 
I think Ive only done four, but can only for sure remember the location of two.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 24, 2019)

I meant East side, of course. Internal compass needs recalibration.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 29, 2019)

Saw this in town today. 




Is there a market for this sort of thing in Croydon? 
Arcadia Maid-cafe & Heart of Gaming & Playnations valentines day
I can't quite picture what it is going to look like.


----------



## Callie (Jan 29, 2019)

Which bit of it are you questioning? There are a lot of gamers who I would imagine have cross interests with this.

I know heart of gaming/playnation hold regular card based game tournaments and events.

I think the maid cafe element is probably to draw more people in for the charity event?!?!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 29, 2019)

Callie said:


> Which bit of it are you questioning? There are a lot of gamers who I would imagine have cross interests with this.
> 
> I know heart of gaming/playnation hold regular card based game tournaments and events.
> 
> I think the maid cafe element is probably to draw more people in for the charity event?!?!


So Arcadia isn't a cafe, it's just some people going along to that retro gaming place? 
Maybe as a one off event for card players it might be something? I have seen a few places in Croydon that seem to do those tournament D&D type things. 
So it's more of a charity gimmick, one off thing right? 

. . . and white day is in March.


----------



## Callie (Jan 29, 2019)

Hmm well now I'm just confused. I dunno, I assume it's a one off


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 29, 2019)

Also . . . I hate maid cafes. I would be curious as to how Croydon would translate the business model. 
Seems at least quite forward thinking for Croydon, though the original concept is so awful I can't shake the idea that this would be even more irritating.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 15, 2019)

Given that everywhere you turn, shops are closing down and staying closed, this is a disappointment but hardly a surprise
Westfield’s £1.4bn Croydon development 'under review'


----------



## Poi E (Feb 17, 2019)

Thank fuck. Croydon dodged a white elephant.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 18, 2019)

So this was a fairly random twitter thread I saw retweeted 

Stick with it, it's relevant to Croydon in about 3 tweets 

Check out @Feargal_Sharkey’s Tweet:


----------



## Callie (Feb 18, 2019)

He covers a lot of the wandle walk I do but obviously veers off around Hackbridge, probably around and through the nature reserve.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 19, 2019)

Is it really Feargal Sharkey?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 19, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Is it really Feargal Sharkey?


I hope so. I like the idea of him tottering past the local area. That first part of the journey must have been a bit of a letdown.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 19, 2019)

I might give the rest of the walk a go. Never thought of following the river wandle.


----------



## Poi E (Feb 19, 2019)

Dan U said:


> So this was a fairly random twitter thread I saw retweeted
> 
> Stick with it, it's relevant to Croydon in about 3 tweets
> 
> Check out @Feargal_Sharkey’s Tweet:




A good start wasn't hard to find.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 19, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Is it really Feargal Sharkey?



I never go near twitter but am told that if it is he real person they normally get a blue tick by their name
Anyone can now get Twitter's prestigious blue tick


----------



## Dan U (Feb 19, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Is it really Feargal Sharkey?



it does appear to be by scrolling through his twitter feed. 

for example


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 19, 2019)

Dan U said:


> it does appear to be by scrolling through his twitter feed.
> 
> for example




He's looking quite good. I was recently working with one of the O'neil brothers (wrote teenage kicks) sons, and he was 35 or something.


----------



## pbsmooth (Mar 8, 2019)

Croydon FC burgled and trying to raise money
Croydon Football Club 'ransacked and burgled' overnight
Click here to support Croydon Football Club Facilities Rebuild organised by James Fotheringham


----------



## co-op (Mar 8, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I might give the rest of the walk a go. Never thought of following the river wandle.



I've walked all the tributaries of the Thames in London, including the buried ones (they pop up to the surface here and there) and I can fully recommend the Wandle walk. The Brent's my other favourite.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 19, 2019)

There's been a stand off in Addiscombe between the police and a guy in a car claiming to have a gun.
Lots of roads closed. 
Armed police in Croydon stand-off with 'gunman making threats to kill'


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2019)

D'wards said:


> There's been a stand off in Addiscombe between the police and a guy in a car claiming to have a gun.
> Lots of roads closed.
> Armed police in Croydon stand-off with 'gunman making threats to kill'


Ooh so close to home. Good job I went in the opposite direction. Bit disappointed my daughters school didn't put out a note about bus disruption.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2019)

D'wards said:


> There's been a stand off in Addiscombe between the police and a guy in a car claiming to have a gun.
> Lots of roads closed.
> Armed police in Croydon stand-off with 'gunman making threats to kill'


All sounds a bit half arsed.



> "What is going to happen if the guy [the alleged gunman] gets out of the car and starts pointing the gun? You would assume police would shoot him as they don’t want him shooting officers or members of the public.
> 
> "But what’s the point of armed police being there is they are not going to do anything. It’s a joke.
> 
> "I know they have to do the right thing as they don’t want anybody to be shot but it shouldn’t take this long."


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2019)

editor said:


> All sounds a bit half arsed.


I can only assume there is more to it than that. They have armed gunmen with rifles on roofs. I don't think the locals saying stuff like "they could have at least shot him in the leg" etc is very helpful. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt for now. 
Its a very quiet and villagey part of Croydon. I usually go jogging up past there (through the park by pagehurst road and then on to the south norwood park). I know it's gruesome but I feel like I have missed out on a little action.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 19, 2019)

I am glad that the police didn't take the advice of that wanker who was watching, and just shoot the guy because they could! We are a bit more civilised than that, thankfully. (not to mention the times when the police have shot someone they thought had a gun who turned out to be unarmed....) 

There are enough armed police there that, if it looks he is going to open fire, he will be shot. 

I was going to go to Ashburton Park this afternoon with the granddaughter - went to Wandle Park instead. Squirrels are not as overfed in Wandle Park, I discovered. But the cafe was closed.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 19, 2019)

Still going on. They have set up floodlights. 

Wonder where he goes for a wee...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> I am glad that the police didn't take the advice of that wanker who was watching, and just shoot the guy because they could! We are a bit more civilised than that, thankfully. (not to mention the times when the police have shot someone they thought had a gun who turned out to be unarmed....)
> 
> There are enough armed police there that, if it looks he is going to open fire, he will be shot.
> 
> I was going to go to Ashburton Park this afternoon with the granddaughter - went to Wandle Park instead. Squirrels are not as overfed in Wandle Park, I discovered. But the cafe was closed.



Yes, that guy sounded a bit like "this is a massive inconvenience, why don't they just shoot him and get it over with?"
I think by the sounds of what was over heard he could be threatening suicide, but only time will tell. 
Locals can't  get back to their homes. 70 people with nowhere to go home tonight.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 19, 2019)

I am trying not to get drawn into the speculation - I just hope it is resolved soon and properly, and that the guy gets the help he needs. 

The council have set up shelters, apparently, and the local MP is around, updating via social media.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2019)

Just saw a police van race off down there as I was taking my daughter home from judo.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2019)

Seems the van I saw was to take the man away. The incident has concluded peacefully apparently.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2019)

Seems he had called the police on himself.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 21, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Seems he had called the police on himself.


That was reported in the first news report I heard in the morning!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 21, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> That was reported in the first news report I heard in the morning!


Oh I didn't see that.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 21, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh I didn't see that.


That's why people were speculating that it was a suicide bid... or a cry for help by a potential suicide. At least, that was my understanding of what was going on.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 2, 2019)

The Robert Elms show today is all about Croydon.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2019)

Maggot said:


> The Robert Elms show today is all about Croydon.


Is there a stream of this? I can't find it.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 3, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is there a stream of this? I can't find it.



BBC Radio London - Robert Elms, Tribe Of The Good


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 3, 2019)

Maggot said:


> BBC Radio London - Robert Elms, Tribe Of The Good


Ah thanks.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 3, 2019)

A group of families and friends of young people lost to knife crime have started an awareness campaign in Croydon with blue ribbons tied to fences, trees and sign posts. Look out for them. 

Also, if you’re willing to put up a few blue ribbons go to the Stop Knife Crime Facebook page and they’ll give you some. 

The South Norwood Woodcraft Folk put some up at South Norwood Lake the other day.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 4, 2019)

Whats this latest eye of sauron tower going up in Croydon? You can see it from Bromley ffs


----------



## Maggot (Apr 5, 2019)

There's a festival tomorrow. It appears to be in an office block.

https://www.crocroland.co.uk/festival


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 5, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Whats this latest eye of sauron tower going up in Croydon? You can see it from Bromley ffs


I think you mean the "tall, tall tower with the crane on top", as my granddaughter calls it


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 5, 2019)

Maggot said:


> There's a festival tomorrow. It appears to be in an office block.
> 
> https://www.crocroland.co.uk/festival


It is the hotel opposite the Whitgift Centre. How odd - it sounds like it is a huge festival with lots of stages across a wide area, but that is just the corner of a hotel on that busy road you can't cross except by going in the subway.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> I think you mean the "tall, tall tower with the crane on top", as my granddaughter calls it


i did google that but nothing came up


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 5, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> It is the hotel opposite the Whitgift Centre. How odd - it sounds like it is a huge festival with lots of stages across a wide area, but that is just the corner of a hotel on that busy road you can't cross except by going in the subway.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm sad I wasn't asked to play. The only band I'm interested in is the lovely eggs, so I shall not be bothering.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 5, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm sad I wasn't asked to play. The only band I'm interested in is the lovely eggs, so I shall not be bothering.



Yeah I had a look at ticket prices as they were playing, but the bill as a whole didn't feel worth it for the price. I might have gone if I'd got an earlybird ticket.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 5, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> View attachment 166681


Not sure why you pointed that out to me? It implies that it is a huge venue with room for several stages, but it is just a corner of a hotel... which is what I said...


----------



## Maggot (Apr 5, 2019)

> Croydon’s cool and creative new event hub, Urban Xchange, part of Lansdowne Hotel,


Being part of a hotel doesn't sound very cool and creative to me.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 5, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Being part of a hotel doesn't sound very cool and creative to me.


I'm pretty sure I've been to accountancy seminars there so I can assure you it's anything but cool.


----------



## oryx (Apr 5, 2019)

When I worked in Croydon we sometimes used to go for Friday team lunches at The Lansdowne's somewhat canteen-like dining room. It had a pretty good baked potato waggon IIRC. 

Yup, it's the last place I can imagine being cool and creative, but good luck to them!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2019)

colacubes said:


> Yeah I had a look at ticket prices as they were playing, but the bill as a whole didn't feel worth it for the price. I might have gone if I'd got an earlybird ticket.


What price are they now? When I looked they were about £18. I wasn't keen on paying that for the eggs, but if there had been two decent bands and I wasn't packing for a holiday. . . Maybe.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 5, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What price are they now? When I looked they were about £18. I wasn't keen on paying that for the eggs, but if there had been two decent bands and I wasn't packing for a holiday. . . Maybe.


I think it was about £24 when I saw it advertised during the week (although it may well have ended up a few quid more after booming fees nonsense). I think early bird were £16 but were sold out.


----------



## Dan U (May 8, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> A group of families and friends of young people lost to knife crime have started an awareness campaign in Croydon with blue ribbons tied to fences, trees and sign posts. Look out for them.
> 
> Also, if you’re willing to put up a few blue ribbons go to the Stop Knife Crime Facebook page and they’ll give you some.
> 
> The South Norwood Woodcraft Folk put some up at South Norwood Lake the other day.



I have been wondering what that was about, they are all over the Borough.


----------



## Dan U (May 8, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Whats this latest eye of sauron tower going up in Croydon? You can see it from Bromley ffs



it's this, it's actually quite interesting from a construction point of view, as it is a modular build - the tallest in the world. It sure is going up quick now the core is up.

Croydon towers ready for module fitting to begin

sorry for bumping old posts but i hadn't checked this thread for a month for some reason.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 8, 2019)

Dan U said:


> it's this, it's actually quite interesting from a construction point of view, as it is a modular build - the tallest in the world. It sure is going up quick now the core is up.
> 
> Croydon towers ready for module fitting to begin
> 
> sorry for bumping old posts but i hadn't checked this thread for a month for some reason.



I sure hope they give that pavement back when they are done. It's a pain in the arse.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 8, 2019)

Dan U said:


> I have been wondering what that was about, they are all over the Borough.


They have an action this Friday st YouTube head office  "ref"%3A"3"%2C"action_history"%3A"null"%7D&aref=3


----------



## Maggot (May 9, 2019)

Miss-Shelf said:


> They have an action this Friday st YouTube head office  "ref"%3A"3"%2C"action_history"%3A"null"%7D&aref=3



I don't know much about this. Are these videos a cause of gang violence or a symptom?


----------



## GarveyLives (May 10, 2019)

The protest is covered here:

OperationShutdown: Anti-knife crime protest outside YouTube HQ

There is coverage of an earlier, major protest held on 17 April 2019 here:



​


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 11, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> The protest is covered here:
> 
> OperationShutdown: Anti-knife crime protest outside YouTube HQ
> 
> ...



The link to the second video isn't working for me.  Here us another link to the action yesterday


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 24, 2019)

*waves hello in direction of teh croydon*

LCC Municipal on Tweeter is having a spate of posting views of the 'new' croydon of the 1960s - 80s.  one of today's -


----------



## Dan U (Jun 24, 2019)

Some great old shots on there! The view across the fly over looks very different now indeed!


----------



## oryx (Jun 24, 2019)

That's a good Twitter account. I like the postcard of 'Old and New Croydon' - can't believe the lack of traffic on Wellesley Road!


----------



## Poi E (Jun 27, 2019)

So they covered up the Whitgift centre?


----------



## hash tag (Jun 29, 2019)

This has just shown up on the hotel television. Pregnant woman stabbed and murdered. Just horrible and sad.

Pregnant woman killed and baby critically-ill after knife attack


----------



## Dan U (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 7, 2019)

Croydon Get Involved

Hey fill in this survey about green spaces and parks near you in Croydon. Don't let the council think they have a reason to take them away.
I use so many of them all the time, the green spaces in Croydon are perhaps what I love about it most.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 7, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> *waves hello in direction of teh croydon*
> 
> LCC Municipal on Tweeter is having a spate of posting views of the 'new' croydon of the 1960s - 80s.  one of today's -


Ooh it's so Terry and June


----------



## Poi E (Jul 8, 2019)

Recommendation for Freshco cafe and deli in Addiscombe. Good selection of Turkish/E European and fresh fruit and vegetables and cracking coffee and baklava.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 11, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> *... looks like it's Goodbye to them ...*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> "Last Sunday, I took to the mean streets of the town centre to search for beards, overpriced craft ales, irony, gentrification and locally sourced organic vegan snacks ..."



"So yeah" ...

Hipsterdom is alive and thriving at £8 per pint in Surrey Street


----------



## Poi E (Jul 12, 2019)

Journo comes across like a sneering hipster wanker trying to do working class authenticity TBH. "What's with cloudy beer, sandwiches that have lettuce in them, give me muck".


----------



## hash tag (Jul 30, 2019)

I see bookings are being taken to the newly refurbished Fairfield Halls.
One of the openers is Janet Street Porter  Guaranteed to bring the house down.
What's On - Fairfield Halls


----------



## Poi E (Aug 22, 2019)

Fuck that. Go see the refurbished Arnhem Foyer and a Windrush exhibition Windrush: Portrait of a Generation to open at Fairfield Hall


----------



## Callie (Aug 22, 2019)

The new and improved fairfield halls appears to have exactly the same shite programme as before which is very disappointing imo


----------



## TopCat (Sep 13, 2019)

I see the concessions have been locked out of Allders?


----------



## Callie (Sep 13, 2019)

Oh the Croydon retail outlet village? Yes a couple of months ago I think the council locked it all down.

Some of the concession business within have been helped into new premises but none had access to any of their stuck or staff belongings or anything for a couple of week.

The centre is fucked. Westfield ain't going to happen.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 13, 2019)

Oh dear. What next, do is become part of redevelopment?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 13, 2019)

I'm not sure what I actually want to happen in the centre of Croydon, but it sure is looking more and more dismal. It's very visibly far worse than when I first moved here about 15 years ago. The mess, the run down buildings, empty units and boarded up shops, the homelessness. Something feels very mismanaged somewhere, or maybe it's a microcosm  for the effects Tory rule and austerity.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 13, 2019)

In fairness, I don't think that's unique to Croydon.


----------



## Callie (Sep 13, 2019)

Yeah certainly not just Croydon but I bet a lot of investment has been held back because of Westfield and many businesses have gone already because of closures and the fact Westfield would have destroyed the town centre if it was going ahead.

Things have changed, people have changed. Build some more fancy flats instead


----------



## Dan U (Sep 13, 2019)

It's all to do with Westfield not happening. Many of the traders in allders and elsewhere in Whitgift etc were on short leases timed to end when the CPO kicked in on various sites and development work was going to kick in. 

There is a plan for quite a few retailers to move in to Centrale while Whitgift gets developed first and many of the 'Lower cost' retailers would decide what to do. 

Westfield is delayed again so many of the short term leases in lower cost shops aren't renewing, because footfall is down and its all uncertain, and the whole thing is dying on its arse. 

The word I've heard is until John Lewis signs up formally as the other anchor to M and S no one will press go on the development. Given their event results this seems further away. 

On the plus side quite a few of the St Georges Walk retailers have found other sites around the area.

It's basically some weird development blight until Westfield happens or not.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 13, 2019)

It's just a very depressing mess that just gets worse to look at. I bet it was ace back in the Terry and June and Greyhound days.


----------



## Callie (Sep 14, 2019)

It'd be nice if they thought about making the high street ...different? More outside open space/greenery, activities rather than shops?,Restaurants with outside space places like playnation games, ludoquist, live music, theatre etc

Places to meet, talk, socialise. Things for kids to do, things for old people to do and everything in between

*Dreams* oh and affordable stuff not once a year for someone's birthday stuff


----------



## hash tag (Sep 14, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's just a very depressing mess that just gets worse to look at. I bet it was ace back in the Terry and June and Greyhound days.



I think St Georges Walk was a bit of a revelation when it first opened and then the Whitgift; wow. The Whitgift was not covered from the outset and one of the first UK Mac's opened in there.
It was all very different to now. It was certainly a destination when it first opened. Cars still drove through the high street and there were three major department stores...Deb's, Allder's and
just down the road was Grants. I cannot remember if Grants was still opened when the Whitgift was opened or the Whitgift signaled the end for Grants.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 14, 2019)

Callie said:


> It'd be nice if they thought about making the high street ...different? More outside open space/greenery, activities rather than shops?,Restaurants with outside space places like playnation games, ludoquist, live music, theatre etc
> 
> Places to meet, talk, socialise. Things for kids to do, things for old people to do and everything in between
> 
> *Dreams* oh and affordable stuff not once a year for someone's birthday stuff



Wasn't that the original plan for the developers of the area around the station? But no. Luxury flats, no theatre and that temporary shithole boxpark.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 14, 2019)

Talking of Croydon, I want to take the wife and daughter out somewhere yummy tonight. They want dim sum, but all I can think of is that place by wing tip (no) or that place up on the hill with a view of croydon (popular with doggers apparently). Any ideas?


----------



## Chz (Sep 14, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Talking of Croydon, I want to take the wife and daughter out somewhere yummy tonight. They want dim sum, but all I can think of is that place by wing tip (no) or that place up on the hill with a view of croydon (popular with doggers apparently). Any ideas?


Well it's not Croydon, but in terms of accessible by rail in south London Dragon Castle is fantastic.

The place inside Wing Yip is fine, but they're not going to serve dim sum in the evening. Too traditional for that. The place is very Chinatown, rude service included.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 14, 2019)

Sadly a bit further than I am willing to go. Be quicker just to go out in central london.


----------



## Chz (Sep 14, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Sadly a bit further than I am willing to go. Be quicker just to go out in central london.


Ah, but it is better and cheaper than many in central London. That's the draw.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 17, 2019)

Chz said:


> Well it's not Croydon, but in terms of accessible by rail in south London Dragon Castle is fantastic.


Where's Dragon Castle?


----------



## Chz (Sep 18, 2019)

Very near to E&C.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 1, 2019)

Banksy in Croydon

A new Banksy has just appeared in London

popping down at Lunch


----------



## Dan U (Oct 1, 2019)

Just been for a look. It's a load of shop windows on church street full of art work. It's great. Only here a few days according to the sort of security


----------



## Dan U (Oct 1, 2019)

Dan U said:


> Just been for a look. It's a load of shop windows on church street full of art work. It's great. Only here a few days according to the sort of security



Now looking like a few weeks based on an Instagram from Banksy confirming it is genuine


----------



## hash tag (Oct 1, 2019)

Why Croydon, is Banksy Frim Croydon I wonder. I see Dan U has posted a link, here's another 
BBC News - Banksy shop featuring Stormzy stab vest appears in Croydon
Banksy shop appears in Croydon town centre


----------



## Dan U (Oct 1, 2019)

Stormzy is from Croydon. I can't help thinking that is a hook, plus the Home Office is based in Croydon where lots of asylum seekers and general immigrants have to present themselves and that's a theme of some of the work. Some of it is a direct pop at the Home Office.

There is also a theme around the police and riots, linked to the Stormzy stab vest. 

For example Croydon Council is the lead London Borough for processing (horrible word) unaccompanied asylum seeker children and distributing them across the other London boroughs. This is solely because of the Home Office presence in the Borough


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2019)

They said it started Saturday, but I didn't see it when I went past. I'll have a morning jog past tomorrow before work. 
The area around there (and a lot around Croydon central) really feels like it's going downhill fast. Putting orange paving slabs down telling you where Fairfield Halls and east Croydon station are doesn't change that.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 1, 2019)

its pretty good- just been down- pop along if you have time


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> its pretty good- just been down- pop along if you have time


Went along at 7:30
Actually already plenty of people looking around. Loudspeakers playing easy listening music. Curators in brown coats milling around. I heard them muttering about tasks they were supposed to perform, (art?) But thought it was too early.
The main windows were all fogged up so couldn't actually see much.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 2, 2019)

The inside croydon article has a bit more detail and an amusing detail about a local councillor.

Banksy takes on big business through his Croydon store


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 3, 2019)

I saw it last night and thought it was excellent. Unfortunately I went at the same time as lots of people, and I wasn’t going to queue, but it was still worth the visit.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 3, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> I saw it last night and thought it was excellent. Unfortunately I went at the same time as lots of people, and I wasn’t going to queue, but it was still worth the visit.



There are queues now? Blimey!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 3, 2019)

after one of his bits sold for £10 Million all in tonight at sotherbys, it will be rammed this weekend. Only on for another week and a half


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> after one of his bits sold for £10 Million all in tonight at sotherbys, it will be rammed this weekend. Only on for another week and a half



I hope it doesn't interfere with my Saturday morning Lidl excursion.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 3, 2019)

Dan U said:


> There are queues now? Blimey!


People were spending a long time looking at everything and taking photos, so they are not moving. I think that’s why there are queues. There were lots of people who stayed outside the cordon as well, which restricted our view, but it was better than queuing.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 4, 2019)

Yep, agree with all so far.
Think this is a really good thing for the town; found myself helping a few 'outsiders' navigate their way down to the 'shop'. Quite nice to chat to visitors to Croydon.

A couple of pieces & the security...



This one actually outside the 'shop' on the BT box thing on the pavement...


----------



## brogdale (Oct 4, 2019)

Yes, obviously, but please don't...we've already got enough 'pioneer' gentrifiers.



Source.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 4, 2019)

How long we giving that BT box when the folk in brown coats leave? Or do we reckon he will take it with him? 

Surely it's a matter of minutes until someone nicks it? 

Croydon hasn't changed that much.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 4, 2019)

Dan U said:


> How long we giving that BT box when the folk in brown coats leave? Or do we reckon he will take it with him?
> 
> Surely it's a matter of minutes until someone nicks it?
> 
> Croydon hasn't changed that much.


Have to admit I did have a look at the hinges on the door.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 4, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Have to admit I did have a look at the hinges on the door.



See you there


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2019)

Went past with the daughter this morning on the way to Lidl. She actually seemed to like it and was quite enthusiastic. One of the brown coats gave her a rolled up piece of A3 paper " something for the little one" , which turned out to be a banksy print. When we came out of the shop the queues were round the block. .wow.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Went past with the daughter this morning on the way to Lidl. She actually seemed to like it and was quite enthusiastic. One of the brown coats gave her a rolled up piece of A3 paper " something for the little one" , which turned out to be a banksy print. When we came out of the shop the queues were round the block. .wow.


Nice touch to hand prints to the youngsters

That queue...up towards Debenham's back door...with security control to get people in and out of Poundland!



This, in the Charity shop window, further down Church St. near Lidl, made me giggle


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2019)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 186110


Ha, yeah my daughter pointed that out to me. Should have bought it.

There was no queue at 11 am . Daughter got a kick out of it, and I got to talk about the nature of art for 20 minutes


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 8, 2019)

I read on Facebook that some people got posters and was wondering where they got them from, and I don’t think any of the Brown Coats has any rolled up ones when I was there. 

Unfortunately - would have been delighted. 

Although there was a queue when I went, don’t let it put you off. It’s still worth a look after dark, even if you can’t get close.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 8, 2019)

Banksy could learn a thing or two from the street artists in the area.


----------



## KatyF (Oct 8, 2019)

There was a modest queue on Saturday night when I popped along, but I just looked over over people's shoulders as I just wanted to get a beer.

Somehow the person in front of me ducked down every time I went to take a photo so it looks like I was right in front of it.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 8, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> I read on Facebook that some people got posters and was wondering where they got them from, and I don’t think any of the Brown Coats has any rolled up ones when I was there.
> 
> Unfortunately - would have been delighted.
> 
> Although there was a queue when I went, don’t let it put you off. It’s still worth a look after dark, even if you can’t get close.



only given out to kids - but already on ebay


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 8, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> only given out to kids - but already on ebay


Oh! So I need to take a grandchild. I can do that


----------



## Maggot (Oct 8, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> Oh! So I need to take a grandchild. I can do that


Did you not see ATOMIC SUPLEX  post where they gave one to his daughter?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 8, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Did you not see ATOMIC SUPLEX  post where they gave one to his daughter?


Yes, I did. That is the post I am responding to. I know of other people who report getting them, too, but I didn't know that it was ONLY for children. 

Sorry if you think it was obvious and that I am the only person who didn't work it out. But that is how it is. 

Or do you think I willfully posted to annoy?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 8, 2019)

Croydon is becoming the place; https://www.lonelyplanet.com/articl...e2f2b278d563a4f8&utm_content=122768&utm_term=


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 8, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> I read on Facebook that some people got posters and was wondering where they got them from, and I don’t think any of the Brown Coats has any rolled up ones when I was there.
> 
> Unfortunately - would have been delighted.
> 
> Although there was a queue when I went, don’t let it put you off. It’s still worth a look after dark, even if you can’t get close.


Seemed to come fro


Guineveretoo said:


> Yes, I did. That is the post I am responding to. I know of other people who report getting them, too, but I didn't know that it was ONLY for children.
> 
> Sorry if you think it was obvious and that I am the only person who didn't work it out. But that is how it is.
> 
> Or do you think I willfully posted to annoy?


Yeah, don't know if it was only for kids. Didn't see them holding loads of them to give out, just came up and said "something for the little one", that sounded like they were told to say it. The only other one I saw was stuffed into a baby's pram.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 8, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Seemed to come fro
> 
> Yeah, don't know if it was only for kids. Didn't see them holding loads of them to give out, just came up and said "something for the little one", that sounded like they were told to say it. The only other one I saw was stuffed into a baby's pram.


It was immediately after your post because that is the one that reminded me of the facebook posts about the posters, which is why I said it  

I should have quoted your post for clarity, but I didn't. I thought it was pretty obvious that that is what I was doing though...


----------



## Poi E (Oct 9, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Croydon is becoming the place; Why Croydon is the perfect setting for Banksy's new installation - Lonely Planet



oh, that. thought they meant having the brilliant variety of architecture in the centre.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 9, 2019)

Croydon, seen from the South earlier today, sorry, it's from my phone!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 9, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Croydon, seen from the South earlier today, sorry, it's from my phone! View attachment 186435 View attachment 186436


Looking South (from the North)?
Cos big towers on the left & Beddington incinerator on the right?
Maybe, maybe not?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 9, 2019)

If it had been a better picture you would see yellow and blue around the tops of two of the towers, but they are to right. Could clearly see Crystal Palace transmitters, out of shot to left.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 9, 2019)

hash tag said:


> If it had been a better picture you would see yellow and blue around the tops of two of the towers, but they are to right. Could clearly see Crystal Palace transmitters, out of shot to left.


So looking South, then?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 9, 2019)

From Tooting, underneath the helipad at St G's.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 9, 2019)

hash tag said:


> From Tooting, underneath the helipad at St G's.


Good view


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 11, 2019)

For information:


----------



## hash tag (Oct 21, 2019)

I've just seen this, crikey Council hears plans for nearly 1000 new flats in HUGE new tower block

I see there is also a large block or two planned for Cherry Orchard Road and there has been talk of flats smaller than a taxi


----------



## Poi E (Oct 21, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I've just seen this, crikey Council hears plans for nearly 1000 new flats in HUGE new tower block
> 
> I see there is also a large block or two planned for Cherry Orchard Road and _there has been talk of flats smaller than a taxi_



"Pod lifestyle" the developers would coin it.

I note that they are stripping and re-fitting the old Nestle tower for apartments. Good way to minimise embodied CO2 the developers might say. Too well-built to knock down on the cheap more like.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 22, 2019)

Poi E said:


> "Pod lifestyle" the developers would coin it.
> 
> I note that they are stripping and re-fitting the old Nestle tower for apartments. Good way to minimise embodied CO2 the developers might say. Too well-built to knock down on the cheap more like.



The Segas house part of the development is listed, not sure if nestle building is or not but George's walk obviously isn't as its been flattened at high street end pretty much


----------



## Dan U (Oct 22, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I've just seen this, crikey Council hears plans for nearly 1000 new flats in HUGE new tower block
> 
> I see there is also a large block or two planned for Cherry Orchard Road and there has been talk of flats smaller than a taxi



Planning permission doesn't mean building always. 

Not sure this has moved past planning approval yet

Croydon set to host the UK's second tallest skyscraper

The site on the Cherry Orchard Road side of the bridge to nowhere is still empty as well.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 30, 2019)

I live close to East Croydon station and have friends who commute from the station. 

My road is mostly standing traffic during daytime hours and the trains are all packed. 

How are all the residents on these thousands of new flats gonna get to work?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 31, 2019)

Train, buses, tram all in pretty good supply. maybe they will work locally and work.
FWIW you might want to take a look around Vauxhall and Battersea.
There are many high blocks, not that many buses and the only station near me is the junction, no tube!


----------



## Dan U (Nov 11, 2019)

Croydon is getting a new club called Phase

Possibly in the old strip club which I think was a club before? Or Rileys?


----------



## Hoss (Nov 11, 2019)

Dan U said:


> Croydon is getting a new club called Phase
> 
> Possibly in the old strip club which I think was a club before? Or Rileys?


If it is that venue, then yes it was a strip club (Hustler?) which always felt completely out of place and before that it was LOOP, a pool club/bar/club - I dj'ed there quite a few times. Then before that, it was the Colliseum, which was a like a smaller Blue Orchid type place.

It's actually a pretty big space and could be a great venue. Loop hinted at something good but never quite made it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poi E (Nov 12, 2019)

Maybe the daft fucking council lawyers could put some clauses in about reinstatement of roads after construction or obligations to actually build the overbridge. Sackable offence for a lawyer to miss basic shit, so I presume Croydon council bent over for the builders.

Was looking at a block of flats opened in 2005 by Tony Newman. Fucking disgrace, like most UK residential blocks, with cracked render falling off the walls, galvanised fittings not so galvanised and leakage appearing around windows. Can see the housing crises blow out into a generalised construction crisis with a generation of new builds being shit.


----------



## oryx (Nov 12, 2019)

I often look at newbuilds and think 'that's not going to age well'.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 14, 2019)

Hoss said:


> If it is that venue, then yes it was a strip club (Hustler?) which always felt completely out of place and before that it was LOOP, a pool club/bar/club - I dj'ed there quite a few times. Then before that, it was the Colliseum, which was a like a smaller Blue Orchid type place.
> 
> It's actually a pretty big space and could be a great venue. Loop hinted at something good but never quite made it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk



I remember loop. In fact may well have seen you play there bitd!


----------



## hash tag (Dec 5, 2019)

Anyone else hear this this morning BBC Radio 5 live - Wake Up to Money, Small business on the big vote

Everyone was waxing very positively about Croydon, a slightly different Croydon to the one I see and read about.
What did others think?

One thing which stood out was a call for Croydon to be zone 3 in order to get cheaper fares. Wouldn't this just push up the cost of house prices?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 13, 2019)

We have several tickets available for the Family Christmas Concert at St Johns church in South Norwood this evening as we can no longer go.

It features musicians from Cypress and Rockmount schools as well as the professional London Mozart Players.

Any reasonable offers accepted, since it is tonight at 7pm!

A Classic Christmas – London Mozart Players


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 22, 2019)

Almost exactly a week ago, the police were called at 9.18 p.m. on Sunday 15 December 2019 to Drake Road in Croydon to reports of an injured man.  The officers who attended and found local man, 33-year-old *Albert Amofa*, with a stab wound to his leg.

He was taken by the London Ambulance Service to a west London hospital where he died on Tuesday 17 December 2019.

Detective Chief Inspector Mick Norman, from the Metropolitan Police's Specialist Crime Command, has indicated that they are keeping an open mind as to the motive but it that appears Mr Amofa was simply returning home to be with his family and may have been robbed during an attempt to rob him near his own home.






*The Late Albert Amofa 

Anyone with information is asked to call the  incident room on 020 8721 4005 or via Twitter @MetCC, quoting Cad 7166/15Dec. To give information anonymously contact Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111.*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 29, 2020)

This is 16 year-old Louis Johnson ...




... on Monday 27 January 2020, he was stabbed to death shortly after 4.30 p.m. at East Croydon station on his way home to his mother in South Norwood.

Friends said the teenager, who was wearing a tag at the time he was killed, had once been 'badly behaved' but was getting his life back on track.

Earlier on the day of his killing, Louis had been attacked at 11.00 a.m. A 16-year-old friend, who gave her name as Ashanti from Catford, said Louis had told her of the first attack, adding: 'We know he was scared for his life and _he knew he was going to lose his life_.'

The second, fatal, attack followed a youth offending team meeting in Battersea, where staff offered him a £50 Tesco voucher if he was home with his mother by 6.00 p.m.

He was supposed to take a taxi but decided to get the train home.

He reached East Croydon station at around 4.30pm and was ambushed while crossing a footbridge connecting two platforms.

A 16-year-old boy has now been arrested in Balham by detectives investigating the fatal stabbing.




*Anyone with information should contact British Transport Police via text on 61016 or by calling 0800 405 040 and quoting reference 395 of 27/01/2020. Crimestoppers can also be called anonymously on 0800 555 111.*​


----------



## D'wards (Feb 6, 2020)

Incident on dingwall road. Police have cordoned off George street from the station and all of Dingwall Road cos of a suspicious car. 
All nearby buildings evacuated too


----------



## Dan U (Feb 6, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Incident on dingwall road. Police have cordoned off George street from the station and all of Dingwall Road cos of a suspicious car.
> All nearby buildings evacuated too



Police bomb robot in attendance according to the twitter


----------



## hash tag (Feb 22, 2020)

Oh dear; will it even happen, especially given current climate of shop closures everywhere?









						Croydon Westfield shopping centre plan delayed by 'review'
					

Backers of the £1.4bn Croydon Westfield centre project say the scheme is being reviewed.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Feb 22, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Oh dear; will it even happen, especially given current climate of shop closures everywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm not sure why Westfield was supposed to bring so much success when Centrale and whitgift cant fill their sites. Maybe whitgift won't allow as it is decanting? But Centrale has pretty much two whole floors and a food court empty.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 22, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm not sure why Westfield was supposed to bring so much success when Centrale and whitgift cant fill their sites. Maybe whitgift won't allow as it is decanting? But Centrale has pretty much two whole floors and a food court empty.


Quite simply, the developer's parent company, (URW), has finally publicly acknowledged what was obvious 4 years ago...that with the proposed mix of retail and residential development they won't make the return envisaged. The only chance of 'redevelopment' will be a radically rejigged plan with far more residential...to go with all the other mega-flats going up.


Wait-field: now Labour council leader Newman calls it a ‘mess’


----------



## hash tag (Feb 25, 2020)

I hear that Croydon Airport is 100 years old today. I believe the museum is open on Sunday if anyone is interested.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 25, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I hear that Croydon Airport is 100 years old today. I believe the museum is open on Sunday if anyone is interested.


Bah, I would go and take the daughter of I didn't have band practice. 
I went there to make a TV show about London airports back around the time the new Heathrow tower was being built. Amazingly Heathrow at the time (and most airports around the world) still used the wooden blocks and paper system that you see at Croydon airport museum for organising take offs and landing. It's computerised now, but still only a virtual version of the wooden blocks. Take a look if you go.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 25, 2020)

The main celebration open day is the end of March, my mum was on about taking my son to it as he is a transport nut. 





__





						What’s On – Historic Croydon Airport Trust
					






					www.historiccroydonairport.org.uk


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 25, 2020)

Westfields are shite anyway. They're full of overpriced trendy clothes and makeup shops but rarely actually actually useful.

If I'm in Shepherds bush I get more use out of the W12 centre opposite Westfield which has a poundland, Vue cinema, Lidl, Spoons, Bargain buys, and Argos. The only thing I even use Westfield for is the Apple Store.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 25, 2020)

Meant to post about this last week but I went on a walking tour of Croydon last week organised as part of the public engagement for the new Fair Field/College Green (delete according to preference) site. 

Was led by John Grindrod, a Croydon born social historian (I guess you'd call him) and author of two excellent books that feature Croydon, Concretopia and Outskirts. 

Was a potted history of the various post war architectural gems in Croydon and was great. 

My favourite factoid was that Corinthian House has no right angles and the mosaics on the floor outside Voyager House. 

John is a really nice guy as well. Very engaging and friendly. 

Can only get one pic to upload for some reason..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 25, 2020)

Dan U said:


> The main celebration open day is the end of March, my mum was on about taking my son to it as he is a transport nut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah good. Might try for that, though my daughter is getting a bit tjeenagery, and anything that smells like learning is getting the thumbs down.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 25, 2020)

It has one or two bits which could be eye opening, but that's about it....ie. scales for weighing all passengers


----------



## Maggot (Feb 26, 2020)

Dan U said:


> Meant to post about this last week but I went on a walking tour of Croydon last week organised as part of the public engagement for the new Fair Field/College Green (delete according to preference) site.
> 
> Was led by John Grindrod, a Croydon born social historian (I guess you'd call him) and author of two excellent books that feature Croydon, Concretopia and Outskirts.
> 
> ...


He is good. I went to a talk he gave when Outskirts came out and really enjoyed it.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 9, 2020)

I heard about this on the radio earlier, Whitehorse Lane, shocking  
Teenager stabbed to death on bus


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 1, 2020)

Croydon Food Resilience project launches today The Food Resilience Project


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 1, 2020)

on flickr today - the west croydon 'bus station' that was there before the one that was built in the 80s and got replaced a few years ago (picture from 1976)


----------



## hash tag (May 2, 2020)

Green Line buses


----------



## D'wards (May 7, 2020)

Debenhams has chucked a 7. Not many of the shops of my childhood left now.









						Croydon Debenhams will not reopen after coronavirus lockdown ends
					

Croydon's Debenhams branch will not reopen after the coronavirus lockdown is eased, it has been announced.




					www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 7, 2020)

Bit of a bummer. I guess it will be happening to quite a few shops. I have no idea why they thought a new shopping centre was a good idea when both Centrale and Whitgift have loads and loads of empty units. 
Can't say I shopped at Debenhams much, but the lift was fun.


----------



## hash tag (May 7, 2020)

Debs in Croydon go back a very long way; I think it was Debs that took over what was Kennards?


----------



## hash tag (May 31, 2020)

Is this really a fair reflection of West Croydon? Shocking








						Out on the 'microbeats' where police hope to reclaim London's streets from gangs
					

Crime has fallen in lockdown, and the Met has a new strategy to take back control. The Observer goes out with the ‘violence suppression unit’ in Croydon




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## hash tag (Jun 3, 2020)

East Croydon Station to move?   








						Plans announced to demolish and move East Croydon station - ianVisits
					

East Croydon station could be moving to a new location if plans for a major railway upgrade in the area are approved, and funding found.Read more ›



					www.ianvisits.co.uk


----------



## Callie (Jun 3, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Is this really a fair reflection of West Croydon? Shocking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and no. West Croydon usually has lots of groups of young men hanging about outside shops which us fairly intimidating. Theres occasional obvious issues with fights. The police are often around. There have been murders in the area but I'm not sure it's any worse on that front than central or East Croydon. The article jumps from talking about West Croydon to Croydon as a whole and back again. I don't think it's that clear.


----------



## Chz (Jun 3, 2020)

Isn't most of the trouble Thornton Heath overflow? West Croydon's not a big population centre in its own right.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 3, 2020)

hash tag said:


> East Croydon Station to move?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not moving very far. I'm not sure I see the point if the main aim is to build a load of flyovers and unders at selhurst junction. 
And then what happens out the other end of Croydon? won't the bottle neck move down to purley?  And even though it's a rather grand project, would ever be enough? Something much more fundamental needs to happen. 

I know it's not on the same subject really, but I so wish cycleways had been constructed beside all the old canal rail routes. That would be so dreamy.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 3, 2020)

To move the station, if only a few feet, is massive. Not sure which bridge will need moving...George Street or Addiscombe Road ones. I guess they missed an opportunity when they sold off all that land next door to the station.

PS have experienced many issues with peds and fishing types when cycling tow path in the last.


----------



## Leafster (Jun 3, 2020)

hash tag said:


> To move the station, if only a few feet, is massive. Not sure which bridge will need moving...George Street or Addiscombe Road ones. I guess they missed an opportunity when they sold off all that land next door to the station.
> 
> PS have experienced many issues with peds and fishing types when cycling tow path in the last.


If you follow the link to the consultation document it says it's Windmill Bridge (Addiscombe Rd) which will need to be replaced. Even then, with Gloucester Rd tight up against the railway line on one side it's going to be a tight squeeze to get the extra width for the new tracks.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 3, 2020)

From memory on one side there is a tall sheltered housing block, the other small commercial units, the other two corners a playground and shops?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 3, 2020)

Leafster said:


> If you follow the link to the consultation document it says it's Windmill Bridge (Addiscombe Rd) which will need to be replaced. Even then, with Gloucester Rd tight up against the railway line on one side it's going to be a tight squeeze to get the extra width for the new tracks.



I see, makes no mention of that in the first part, and I still can't see that they have a lot of space to work with there on the 'actual' bottle neck bit without knocking down some residential houses and smashing up Gloucester Road. . . unless the bottle neck is actually up on the selhurst bit, but that's always looked kind of OK, they always stop after that waiting to get in the tight bit around the children's play park. 
I know moving the station only a short way is huge. I just don't get how it will help in any meaningful way.


----------



## Leafster (Jun 3, 2020)

hash tag said:


> From memory on one side there is a tall sheltered housing block, the other small commercial units, the other two corners a playground and shops?


I haven't been around there for several years but I remember the playground and small tower block. Is the Windmill Pub still there, anyone know?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 3, 2020)

hash tag said:


> From memory on one side there is a tall sheltered housing block, the other small commercial units, the other two corners a playground and shops?


Even of they levelled the park there are two or three places where peoples houses would need to be destroyed on each side, there are so many issues.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 3, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I haven't been around there for several years but I remember the playground and small tower block. Is the Windmill Pub still there, anyone know?


I used to live just off Gloucester Road. It would give me the willies if I still did. 
Have a look on google satellite maps. The real issue isn't anything they do in the selhurst depot area unless they do something serious on that bit behind cross road (which I nearly bought a house on) and behind freemasons road.


----------



## Leafster (Jun 3, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I used to live just off Gloucester Road. It would give me the willies if I still did.
> Have a look on google satellite maps. The real issue isn't anything they do in the selhurst depot area unless they do something serious on that bit behind cross road (which I nearly bought a house on) and behind freemasons road.


I've just looked on google maps. I'd forgotten about Cross Road (I don't think I ever knew its name)


----------



## hash tag (Jun 3, 2020)

In days of yore, cross road was a well known cut through from Sydenham Road to the station, and beyond.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 7, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> This is 16 year-old Louis Johnson ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A bizarre turn of events is reported here:

Lambeth Metropolitan Police officers raid the home of murdered teenager, Louis Johnson


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 9, 2020)

Are parking charges still suspended all across Croydon? I heard they were back in March, but I can't see anything on the Council website apart form one hour bays near the centre to encourage shopping.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 9, 2020)

It started again yesterday


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 9, 2020)

Dan U said:


> It started again yesterday


Great timing. I found buried on the website that it actually started on the 26th of may. Not very clear. I only have one actual parking meter thing in my road, and apparently that was the only thing that mentioned  that there was a suspension. Most people use those ringo phone thing or the website. There is no way of knowing for most people that the parking suspension has been lifted. Mind you, they didn't really advertise that it was in place either.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 21, 2020)

From my corner of Croydon


hash tag said:


> Spoiler: my old stomping ground
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hash tag (Jun 23, 2020)

A mate has just sent me this introduction to a documentary about the abuse at Shirley Oaks children's home. It is an introduction and it's grim


Spoiler


----------



## brogdale (Aug 8, 2020)

Yay! The Sussex cattle herd are back on the Roundshaw Downs (old Croydon airport site). For those that don't know, they live in the specially fenced area in the far SW of the airport site over by Roundshaw estate.

Cattle are pretty much where the blue duck (?) is shown on the map:


----------



## ska invita (Aug 8, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Yay! The Sussex cattle herd are back on the Roundshaw Downs (old Croydon airport site). For those that don't know, they live in the specially fenced area in the far SW of the airport site over by Roundshaw estate.
> 
> Cattle are pretty much where the blue duck (?) is shown on the map:
> 
> ...


this reminds me of when i was in newcastle a couple of years back and the local park had a herd of cows in it









						The Leazes cows: All your questions answered
					

Why are they there tho?




					thetab.com


----------



## brogdale (Aug 8, 2020)

The Croydon herd look harder!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 8, 2020)

brogdale said:


> The Croydon herd look harder!


yeah yours have got that bulky shape to them....in olde english paiting of cows they have that square shape often...i always thought they were painting it wrong but maybe its a breed thing






the newcastle ones are pretty unusual though, that park is pretty central and full of people


----------



## brogdale (Aug 8, 2020)

CroUrbz might like to know that some of the posts in ska invita 's excellent, new Megalithic/ancient sites thread relate to places in & around the Croydon/Sutton area.


----------



## ffsear (Aug 8, 2020)

People really taking advantage of the 50% meal deals mon to weds in South Croydon.  Restaurants have been heaving!   Couldn't get into Bagattis without a booking.  Went to Ponte Nuevo under the bridge, £27 for 2 of us. Starters and mains!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 18, 2020)

I've been out jogging taking out my newly teened up daughter on road safety bike lessons. We've been visiting areas all over the woods, Addington hills lloyd park, South Norwood country park and selsdon wood. . . 
I'm running out of ideas. Where else (starting point Addiscombe) in Croydon is relatively fun to visit/explore?


----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 18, 2020)

crystal palace park and beckenham place park are both good if they're not too far. or south norwood lake.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 18, 2020)

crojoe said:


> crystal palace park and beckenham place park are both good if they're not too far. or south norwood lake.


Might be just about doable, but the daughter is tired from cycling to selsdon wood yesterday (it is uphill all the way) so might not be ready for Beckenham Place Park or heavy hills to Crystal Palace. I was hoping I had missed something interesting a little closer to home. 

Just noticed those cattle at Croydon airport. Would they still be there?


----------



## Dan U (Aug 18, 2020)

Croham Hurst Woods?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 18, 2020)

Dan U said:


> Croham Hurst Woods?


Actually that was my plan for tomorrow. We went past it yesterday on the way to Selsdon Wood. I don't think my daughter would be so keen to go in exactly the same direction we did yesterday. . . . .Right now I have just had a massive wave of nausea and sweat sweep over me (unrelated to this thread) so I might have to only try something very mild today.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 18, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I've been out jogging taking out my newly teened up daughter on road safety bike lessons. We've been visiting areas all over the woods, Addington hills lloyd park, South Norwood country park and selsdon wood. . .
> I'm running out of ideas. Where else (starting point Addiscombe) in Croydon is relatively fun to visit/explore?


Farthing Downs, Coulsdon. Lovely it is, but you'd have to take Brighton Road and Purley Cross (although I'd advise getting off and crossing like a pedestrian there).
Its relatively flat all the way there and back


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 18, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Farthing Downs, Coulsdon. Lovely it is, but you'd have to take Brighton Road and Purley Cross (although I'd advise getting off and crossing like a pedestrian there).
> Its relatively flat all the way there and back


Oof, that's an over 13 mile round trip, I'm not quite up for jogging that far at the moment. I need to get back in better shape first. Might try a solo bike trek though when my daughter returns to school.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 18, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oof, that's an over 13 mile round trip, I'm not quite up for jogging that far at the moment. I need to get back in better shape first. Might try a solo bike trek though when my daughter returns to school.


Oh so you're jogging and she's riding, like Rocky? 
I live in central Croydon and there's about an 8 mile walk I do - up through Lloyd's Park by the allotments. Turn left and walk to Shirley hills, all the way up until you get to gravel Hill, down Bishops Walk, past addington Palace into addington Park, cross addington Park, and up spout hill.
All the way along Shirley Church Road to trinity roundabout then home for a nice cup of tea and a sit down. Tiring but good


----------



## hash tag (Aug 19, 2020)

An interesting little diverson which i discovered recently by Addington Hills is Coombe Wood Gardens.

On a different note, fancy a virtual tour? Virtual Tour Beautiful Downtown Croydon the good the bad and the ugly


----------



## D'wards (Aug 19, 2020)

hash tag said:


> An interesting little diverson which i discovered recently by Addington Hills is Coombe Wood Gardens.
> 
> On a different note, fancy a virtual tour? Virtual Tour Beautiful Downtown Croydon the good the bad and the ugly


I love Coombe Gardens. I'm a regular!

Been going since I was a little boy, taken by my grandparents. Back then it had what was known locally as the Chinese Cafe as it was run by a Chinese family who would work out your change on an abacus.
It was a normal cafe though- cuppa and a dry cheese roll type.

They used to stable the police horses there too, and it was nice to give them a pat on the way through


----------



## Dan U (Aug 19, 2020)

It's lovely that place. My folks go regularly to the cafe and the gardens, they live over croham valley road way.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 19, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Oh so you're jogging and she's riding, like Rocky?
> I live in central Croydon and there's about an 8 mile walk I do - up through Lloyd's Park by the allotments. Turn left and walk to Shirley hills, all the way up until you get to gravel Hill, down Bishops Walk, past addington Palace into addington Park, cross addington Park, and up spout hill.
> All the way along Shirley Church Road to trinity roundabout then home for a nice cup of tea and a sit down. Tiring but good


Yes Rocky style. 

I have done a lot of jogging around and beyond Lloyd park, it's only a five minute jog from my house so a fairly good starting point. I go slightly different routes though I think. If I am heading up Addington hills (is this what you meant by Shirley Hills?) I go right though Lloyd park from the allotments in an almost straight line to the unnamed road that runs onto Oaks road along where they built a golf course. The across the road and up through the wood to the viewing platform. Then wherever from there. I used to go a much more round about way, but I think I prefer this way now avoiding as much road as possible.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 19, 2020)

hash tag said:


> An interesting little diverson which i discovered recently by Addington Hills is Coombe Wood Gardens.
> 
> On a different note, fancy a virtual tour? Virtual Tour Beautiful Downtown Croydon the good the bad and the ugly



Yes it was quite a surprise the first time I ever came across it. Never heard of it before just jogging past one day. Not ideal for running around so I don't tend to go there unless I am out with the family for a stroll.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 19, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> If I am heading up Addington hills (is this what you meant by Shirley Hills?)


Its an odd thing- on the maps and signs they are listed as Lloyd Park and Addington Hills but the born and bred Croydonites always refer to them as Lloyd's Park and Shirley Hills.
Likewise Coombe Wood Gardens is always Coombe Gardens, never heard it referred to with the Wood before


----------



## D'wards (Aug 19, 2020)

Google maps is hedging its bets


----------



## D'wards (Aug 19, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX  your challenge,  should you wish to accept it, is to locate this cool set of wheels up Shirley (Addington) Hills.

You have the rest of the year


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 19, 2020)

D'wards said:


> ATOMIC SUPLEX  your challenge,  should you wish to accept it, is to locate this cool set of wheels up Shirley (Addington) Hills.
> 
> You have the rest of the year
> 
> View attachment 227159


Interesting. I have not properly run though the whole of the woods for some time (mostly because I am generally out with my daughter). Somehow it seems familiar but I am not sure why.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 19, 2020)

It was always Shirley Hills to me. Funnily enough, on a recent walk, we did Lloyds Park, Shirley Hills and the gardens and saw that car. I had never seen it before. It has reasonably mature trees behind it so how did it get there? What car was it? 
It reminds me of a recent induldgence Lost Wheels · The Nostalgic Beauty of Abandoned Cars · Dieter Klein


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2020)

Anyone heard of 'pocket living', doesn't sound like living in a pocket (or other people's pockets?) Is ideal.
There is this development happening just round the corner from me.





__





						Pocket - New Developments - Addiscombe Grove CR0, East Croydon
					






					www.pocketliving.com
				




Looks proper mental.

Looks like a fun twenty something utopia, and maybe will be until the reality sets in . Not sure what other options the young will have, but a starting price of £260,000 for a flat with no space for cupboards billed as budget living (there has even been a 20% discount as well apparently) is quite depressing. If it actually was cheap, I think it might be a better solution, as a starter home. . . But Jesus, my three bed joint purchase with my wife was £305 and I doubt we could afford to move again or upgrade (our house may be worth more now but so are all the other ones).

I love the romantic pics they have taken of the area for the brochure though. Market, boxpark, shite second hand that shop. . . A pub. No idea why they posted a picture of crystal place park 'dinosaurs' when Lloyd park is so close. There really are some great things around here but the developers appear to have put very little effort in actually scoping that out. Just nicely framed photos.


Look at this. Looks tiny, but according to the floor plans they seem to have invented a cupboard and also put the sofa smack bang in front of the walk to make it work for the pic. 

There is another development going on at cherry orchard road. I wonder how this is going to change the area, and the way people live in general in the future?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 20, 2020)

hash tag said:


> An interesting little diverson which i discovered recently by Addington Hills is Coombe Wood Gardens.
> 
> On a different note, fancy a virtual tour? Virtual Tour Beautiful Downtown Croydon the good the bad and the ugly



Coombe Wood is lovely! A mixture of woodland and formal gardens with a pond, a cafe and toilets.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 20, 2020)

Guineveretoo said:


> Coombe Wood is lovely! A mixture of woodland and formal gardens with a pond, a cafe and toilets.


Koi carp as thick as your thigh!

The last time I went the toilets were closed (about a month ago) for covid reasons.
My mum had to wee in the bushes  😬 

They are probably open again now


----------



## Dan U (Aug 20, 2020)

Lloyd Park toilets are open, my mum reported they are very clean 😂


----------



## D'wards (Aug 20, 2020)

Parks and playgrounds directory
					

Details of parks, playgrounds and open spaces in Croydon, including outdoor gyms, parking, toilets and maps.




					www.croydon.gov.uk
				




Quite good info here


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Koi carp as thick as your thigh!
> 
> The last time I went the toilets were closed (about a month ago) for covid reasons.
> My mum had to wee in the bushes  😬
> ...


One thing I have never done there is use the cafe. I have to admit that I enjoy the place a whole lot more in the winter when nobody is there. 

There was this place I happened upon once a bit further up the road I think. Some kind of mansion with gardens, a pretty view and a pond in one area. I saw a sign that it was open the next day for a tea and cake sale. I took my wife and daughter (so it can't have been that far or they would have moaned). . . . I have no idea what it was called or where it was (though I must of at one point to remember how to get back). Any ideas?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2020)

Going to try some Croham Hurst woods this morning. My daughter is not looking mad keen.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 20, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> One thing I have never done there is use the cafe. I have to admit that I enjoy the place a whole lot more in the winter when nobody is there.
> 
> There was this place I happened upon once a bit further up the road I think. Some kind of mansion with gardens, a pretty view and a pond in one area. I saw a sign that it was open the next day for a tea and cake sale. I took my wife and daughter (so it can't have been that far or they would have moaned). . . . I have no idea what it was called or where it was (though I must of at one point to remember how to get back). Any ideas?


I know where you mean!
At the corner of the top of gravel Hill and ballards way. I've walked around there but have no idea what it is.
I'll look into it and get back to you


----------



## D'wards (Aug 20, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Going to try some Croham Hurst woods this morning. My daughter is not looking mad keen.
> View attachment 227229


Lovely views up the top


----------



## Dan U (Aug 20, 2020)

D'wards said:


> I know where you mean!
> At the corner of the top of gravel Hill and ballards way. I've walked around there but have no idea what it is.
> I'll look into it and get back to you



Is it this? 









						Parks and playgrounds directory
					

Details of parks, playgrounds and open spaces in Croydon, including outdoor gyms, parking, toilets and maps.




					www.croydon.gov.uk
				




It's a training centre for croydon Council, the building was bequeathed to the council I think many moons ago. 

The grounds are open and there are a few animals etc.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 20, 2020)

Actually from reading the fact sheet the council purchased it in the 60s


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2020)

Dan U said:


> Is it this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it must be, but from a you tube video of someone walking around it I don't recognise it at all. 
The building was open when I was there last time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2020)

Actually might go now instead of the woods to take a look.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 20, 2020)

Royal Russell school is v close to that as well


----------



## D'wards (Aug 20, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Actually might go now instead of the woods to take a look.


If you walk down Ballards Way, past the entrance and take a left on the first residential road, called Resco Drive i think, you get to a wooded area with a large pond perfect for kids to drown in in a 70s public information film


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2020)

D'wards said:


> If you walk down Ballards Way, past the entrance and take a left on the first residential road, called Resco Drive i think, you get to a wooded area with a large pond perfect for kids to drown in in a 70s public information film


Ah, yes that sounds familiar. That was the first bit I came across. Perfect description, and certainly not the pond in the garden grounds, I think that might have been what threw me off.

Anyway, the daughter has voted 'woods'. "Pretty gardens aren't my thing". . . she's a teenager now.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 20, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Going to try some Croham Hurst woods this morning. My daughter is not looking mad keen.
> View attachment 227229


Lovely!  

Check out the stunted, wind-blown sessile oaks on the pebbly, acidic soil summit.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 20, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Check out the stunted, wind-blown sessile oaks on the pebbly, acidic soil summit.


I've noticed the beautiful and unusual shape trees up there. Didn't realise it was an environmental thing - that's very interesting


----------



## D'wards (Aug 20, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Going to try some Croham Hurst woods this morning. My daughter is not looking mad keen.
> View attachment 227229


Careful where you flick ya fag butt. The Heather only just returning after some arsehole kids burnt it down a year or two back, either on purpose or through recklessness


----------



## hash tag (Aug 20, 2020)

There is a junior Royal Russell School seperate  from The Royal Russell School.
Further down by Lloyds Park, i see they have ripped up playing fields for new facilities.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 20, 2020)

hash tag said:


> There is a junior Royal Russell School seperate  from The Royal Russell School.
> Further down by Lloyds Park, i see they have ripped up playing fields for new facilities.


I think its called Coombe Wood School. 

Its a shame cos they were nice playing fields but with all the new housing developments going up around town the extra bairns need to be educated somewhere i suppose.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2020)

hash tag said:


> There is a junior Royal Russell School seperate  from The Royal Russell School.
> Further down by Lloyds Park, i see they have ripped up playing fields for new facilities.



Is that the weird new 'sports' school that's being built on the sports field of another school? I'm sure I heard something about that happening in the Lloyd park area when my daughter was looking about for a secondary school a couple of years or so ago.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 20, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is that the weird new 'sports' school that's being built on the sports field of another school? I'm sure I heard something about that happening in the Lloyd park area when my daughter was looking about for a secondary school a couple of years or so ago.



Yeah it is. Been a bit about inside Croydon in it re the build issued


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2020)

Dan U said:


> Yeah it is. Been a bit about inside Croydon in it re the build issued


I just thought it was bizarre that they would/could  build an entire sports school on a school playing field. Wouldn't they need a playing field that size themselves anyway?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 20, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I just thought it was bizarre that they would/could  build an entire sports school on a school playing field. Wouldn't they need a playing field that size themselves anyway?


I think they'll probably play on Lloyd's Park. 

There used to be loads of playing fields on the bit to the right of the main bit, past the big hedge, until 2010 when the tories got in and cut the budget so its just meadow now. 

Shame for all the sports teams that used to play there, but you get nice butterflies there now


----------



## hash tag (Aug 20, 2020)

Another nice bit of green space gone.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2020)

D'wards said:


> I think they'll probably play on Lloyd's Park.
> 
> There used to be loads of playing fields on the bit to the right of the main bit, past the big hedge, until 2010 when the tories got in and cut the budget so its just meadow now.
> 
> Shame for all the sports teams that used to play there, but you get nice butterflies there now


Yeah I remember that. I wondered what happened.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 20, 2020)

Another nice bit of green space gone.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 20, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> One thing I have never done there is use the cafe. I have to admit that I enjoy the place a whole lot more in the winter when nobody is there.
> 
> There was this place I happened upon once a bit further up the road I think. Some kind of mansion with gardens, a pretty view and a pond in one area. I saw a sign that it was open the next day for a tea and cake sale. I took my wife and daughter (so it can't have been that far or they would have moaned). . . . I have no idea what it was called or where it was (though I must of at one point to remember how to get back). Any ideas?


I have been to the cafe loads of time, in all seasons. It is in a lovely spot, but the food is crap, basically. In the winter, it is lovely to have dinner by their open fire. In the summer, it is nice to sit in their walled garden. But, all year round, it is crap food.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 20, 2020)

Dan U said:


> Is it this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I first found out about this place during lockdown, as somewhere different to go to get fresh air and take the kids. I had no idea it was there, and it was lovely. Relatively quiet, which we needed because of covid and all that. I think it is not always open to the public, though?

ETA Animals? What animals?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 20, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Another nice bit of green space gone.


where?  I mean - which bit?


----------



## hash tag (Aug 20, 2020)

The green fields across coombe lane from Lloyds Park


----------



## Dan U (Aug 20, 2020)

Guineveretoo said:


> I first found out about this place during lockdown, as somewhere different to go to get fresh air and take the kids. I had no idea it was there, and it was lovely. Relatively quiet, which we needed because of covid and all that. I think it is not always open to the public, though?



I'm pretty sure the park bit is open as from memory it has an open access car park at the top, but the building is definitely a training centre as I've been there so won't be open to the public.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2020)

Probably worth filling this out, for what its worth 






						Croydon Get Involved
					

London Borough of Croydon Council,7th floor, Zone D Bernard Weatherill House 8 Mint Walk, Croydon, CR0 1EA. Telephone 020 8726 6000 contact.thecouncil@croydon.gov.uk, Get Involved Croydon



					getinvolved.croydon.gov.uk


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 21, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Probably worth filling this out, for what its worth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done. Probably makes me look like a park fanboy.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 28, 2020)

Is Croydon bankrupt? Croydon 'cannot guarantee' avoiding bankruptcy


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 28, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Is Croydon bankrupt? Croydon 'cannot guarantee' avoiding bankruptcy


Yes. Yes, it is.

The Chief Executive has just fallen on her sword. London Councils have stepped in to try and help Croydon sort its finances out. It is sacking around 400 staff, if not more. A debt of something like £1.5 billion.

So yes, that sounds pretty much like bankruptcy.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 28, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Is Croydon bankrupt? Croydon 'cannot guarantee' avoiding bankruptcy



Under normal circumstances, yes. 

Govt have quietly relaxed rules on issuing S114 notice as they fear a glut of councils going to the wall. 

.





Guineveretoo said:


> Yes. Yes, it is.
> 
> The Chief Executive has just fallen on her sword. London Councils have stepped in to try and help Croydon sort its finances out. It is sacking around 400 staff, if not more. A debt of something like £65 million.
> 
> So yes, that sounds pretty much like bankruptcy.



The debt is 1.5bn 

The 65 million is the additional in year revenue pressure due to Covid - the gap between what it has cost/lost and got from govt.

In places like Birmingham it's 200m. Leeds is 100m. Wiltshire is 30m iirc.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 28, 2020)

I've noticed a couple or three tents up Shirley Hills recently in the kind of undergrowth.

Whilst I can see the attraction of it if you were made homeless over sleeping in a doorway, I can't help feeling its a bit secluded and there are some terrible arseholes about who like to duff in and terrorise the homeless.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 28, 2020)

Lots of talk on news today about small councils being merged to become regional councils, which is a twist on a theme. Croydon council to be merged into a much larger surrey council?


----------



## Dan U (Aug 28, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Lots of talk on news today about small councils being merged to become regional councils, which is a twist on a theme. Croydon council to be merged into a much larger surrey council?



No chance of that. Croydon is already a single tier council and its embedded in the London structure. Plus it's health footprint is south west London (CCGs in the 6 SW London boroughs are merging to 1)

Surrey wants to go to one big unitary but hopefully it ends up as 4 (if it goes that way at all)


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 28, 2020)

Dan U said:


> Under normal circumstances, yes.
> 
> Govt have quietly relaxed rules on issuing S114 notice as they fear a glut of councils going to the wall.
> 
> ...


Yes, I thought it was - that is what I put initially and then thought maybe I had misremembered. I just edited it back to 1.5 billion. 

And yes, I know it is not technically bankrupt, but it might as well be. It is shocking. There are lots of worried people in Croydon at the moment. I saw someone asking on a facebook group earlier what would happen to them as Council tenants if the Council is declared bankrupt.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 28, 2020)

Dan U said:


> No chance of that. Croydon is already a single tier council and its embedded in the London structure. Plus it's health footprint is south west London (CCGs in the 6 SW London boroughs are merging to 1)
> 
> Surrey wants to go to one big unitary but hopefully it ends up as 4 (if it goes that way at all)


Croydon is a London Borough....


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 28, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Lots of talk on news today about small councils being merged to become regional councils, which is a twist on a theme. Croydon council to be merged into a much larger surrey council?


As above - Croydon is a London Borough.  So none of that applies. They are just an incompetent one.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 23, 2020)

Just been reading about the Croydon Poltergeist, a famous case in the 1930s.









						The housewife, the ghost hunter and the poltergeist
					

In 1938, 34-year-old Alma Fielding reported objects mysteriously flying around her home. Eighty years on, Kate Summerscale, author of true crime classic The Suspicions of Mr Whicher, set out to investigate the unexplained case of the Croydon poltergeist




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## hash tag (Sep 25, 2020)

I see a policeman has just been shot and killed at Croydon custody centre. Early days but wonder how someone got a gun in there


----------



## D'wards (Sep 25, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I see a policeman has just been shot and killed at Croydon custody centre. Early days but wonder how someone got a gun in there


I didn't know there was a custody centre there, but I very very rarely venture past M&S these days.
Is it where Mr Cad was?


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 5, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Tram crash victims’ families criticise delays over inquest
> 
> Croydon tram crash: Safety concerns remain two years on
> 
> ...




This is very disturbing and distressing news for those who were involved in, or impacted by, this incident:

Driver of crashed tram ‘too unwell’ to give evidence at inquest

It is not even clear whether or not the individual concerned is still driving trams.


----------



## Leafster (Oct 16, 2020)

Following discussions on another thread I thought it might be a good idea to post this here and I don't remember it being mentioned.

It looks like there's a major redevelopment of Taberner House and the gardens to be known as "The Queen's Quarter".





*HUB | Projects | Queen's Quarter*
The fifth major collaboration between HUB and social impact investor Bridges Fund Management, the scheme will deliver 513 homes and the revitalisation of the well-loved park; The Queen's Gardens.



www.hubgroup.co.uk

He's a handy pdf: https://www.hubgroup.co.uk/wp-conte...ner-House-site-The-Queens-Gardens-LOW-RES.pdf

I haven't had a chance to look at it in any detail yet.


----------



## oryx (Oct 16, 2020)

Haven't been that way for a while (have a slight interest as I used to work in Taberner House) but that looks like one helluva ugly development! 

A shame about Queens Gardens.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 11, 2020)

It's official. We're bankrupt.

Wonder what this means in practical terms for us living in the Borough 









						Croydon council goes bust and freezes spending as Covid costs bite
					

Croydon council has become the first London borough to buckle under the weight of the pandemic, as it today filed a notice declaring it virtually




					www.cityam.com


----------



## flypanam (Nov 12, 2020)

D'wards said:


> It's official. We're bankrupt.
> 
> Wonder what this means in practical terms for us living in the Borough
> 
> ...


I wonder how much austerity, outsourcing, and PFI have contributed to this? Can't imagine any amount of hired change management consultants is going to help the situation.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 24, 2020)

(not very enlightening) Guardian piece today:


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 8, 2020)

Alex Domingo has been banned from going to certain parts of Croydon:


----------



## D'wards (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Maggot (Feb 1, 2021)

Coughlans are now doing a foot-long vegan sausage roll. That should help see me through lockdown.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 1, 2021)

Maggot said:


> Coughlans are now doing a foot-long vegan sausage roll. That should help see me through lockdown.


I saw a promotional photo of it but it didn't look very appetising. It better taste good!


----------



## D'wards (Feb 1, 2021)

My pal's next door neighbours is Mr Coughlan .

In the face of overwhelming competition from Greggs they are moving right into the vegan market.
I think the high majority of their products are vegan now


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 2, 2021)

Callie said:


> He covers a lot of the wandle walk I do but obviously veers off around Hackbridge, probably around and through the nature reserve.


I had a crack at a bit of the wandle walk today. Went for a run and found myself in Beddington Park so attempted to run the wandle walk home. Bit awkward and made a bit of a mistake along the way. Worst bit was that I have perhaps over exerted myself running over the last couple of days and though my stamina is fine, (feel like I could go on forever) my legs totally gave out a couple of miles from home. 
Might try the whole thing up to Fulham when my muscles regrow.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 2, 2021)

D'wards said:


> View attachment 243963


Only just saw this. R.I.P. 
Wondered what he was up to. 
Answer = Nothing.


----------



## Kev424242 (Feb 2, 2021)

D'wards said:


> View attachment 243963











						Croydon legend Bernard the Reggae King is alive and well, say friends
					

Family friends confirmed Croydon legend Bernard was alive after rumours of his death spread yesterday.




					www.swlondoner.co.uk


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2021)

Wut?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2021)

Kev424242 said:


> Croydon legend Bernard the Reggae King is alive and well, say friends
> 
> 
> Family friends confirmed Croydon legend Bernard was alive after rumours of his death spread yesterday.
> ...


What is his 'tribute wall' on the high street? The council pictures of local residents in vacant shop premises?


----------



## Kev424242 (Feb 3, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What is his 'tribute wall' on the high street? The council pictures of local residents in vacant shop premises?


No idea. I haven't been into Central for the best part of a year now, as far as I can recall.  I'm making do with a weekly shop at the new Lidl on Whitehorse Road for now.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2021)

Kev424242 said:


> No idea. I haven't been into Central for the best part of a year now, as far as I can recall.  I'm making do with a weekly shop at the new Lidl on Whitehorse Road for now.


I mentioned it because there are no 'walls' as such on the high Street and the only thing I could think of were the council's series of giant council community posters featuring local residents. I'm assuming the one featuring bernard near WHSmith is his 'tribute wall', despite not being a tribute or a wall.


Also, new Lidl!!!! I have to check that out. I only do church at at the moment (8am) as I am slightly wary of going to the big one in West Croydon.


----------



## Kev424242 (Feb 3, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I mentioned it because there are no 'walls' as such on the high Street and the only thing I could think of were the council's series of giant council community posters featuring local residents. I'm assuming the one featuring bernard near WHSmith is his 'tribute wall', despite not being a tribute or a wall.
> 
> 
> Also, new Lidl!!!! I have to check that out. I only do church at at the moment (8am) as I am slightly wary of going to the big one in West Croydon.


I have been pleasantly surprised at how quiet it's been on my visits. It feels relatively safe to me. I usually go to the Tesco in Thornton Heath but I'm not risking it at the moment.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2021)

Kev424242 said:


> I have been pleasantly surprised at how quiet it's been on my visits. It feels relatively safe to me. I usually go to the Tesco in Thornton Heath but I'm not risking it at the moment.


Flipping heck, I'd take Lidl over Tesco anyday. Tesco is more expensive and their food is generally pretty horrible. Might try the selhust one for some variation/excitement.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 6, 2021)

One dead and several injured in 5 separate stabbing incidents in the Croydon area. 









						Croydon stabbings: One killed and 10 injured in spate of attacks
					

Police are called to five reports of stabbings in Croydon, Chislehurst and Wandsworth within 24 hours.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 12, 2021)

Maggot said:


> One dead and several injured in 5 separate stabbing incidents in the Croydon area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Lavaun Witter* was killed on the Selhurst Estate:

*Lavaun Witter*: 22-year-old _‘destined for greatness’_ named as Croydon stab victim


​


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 20, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> *Lavaun Witter* was killed on the Selhurst Estate:
> 
> *Lavaun Witter*: 22-year-old _‘destined for greatness’_ named as Croydon stab victim
> 
> ...




An update on developments in this case:

​


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 21, 2021)

I am looking for other disabled people living in Croydon. 

I have a blue badge, and applied a few months ago for a disabled parking bay in front of my house, but Croydon Council has recently been declared bankrupt so they replied to say that they were not providing these anymore, because they are not a statutory service. 

I am not a lawyer, but I know several people who are, and have recently been told that this may be in breach of the Human Rights Act and/or the Equality Act. 

I don't think I am a very good candidate for taking this on, as I am not sure that I would qualify for a disabled parking bay even if they were providing them. I applied on the off chance, really, because my street is very busy, and I sometimes have to park some distance away, which is difficult for me, but not impossible. This has been much worse since the pandemic. 

If there are other people in Croydon affected by the same thing, we could try a collective/group case.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 21, 2021)

Guineveretoo said:


> I am looking for other disabled people living in Croydon.
> 
> I have a blue badge, and applied a few months ago for a disabled parking bay in front of my house, but Croydon Council has recently been declared bankrupt so they replied to say that they were not providing these anymore, because they are not a statutory service.
> 
> ...


I don't personally know any disabled people but there is a family opposite me who have a disabled parking space. I assume this wouldn't affect them as they already have one. Are you looking for disabled people who are specifically looking to apply for new car parking spaces in Croydon? 
Maybe a disability rights group would know where to start?




__





						How we can help | Disability Rights UK
					






					www.disabilityrightsuk.org
				







__





						Home | Disability Croydon
					






					www.disabilitycroydon.org.uk
				



Could be something the council have not really thought through when cutting all budgets.
Maybe contacting the councils disability office and not parking one? Specific needs and disabilities | Croydon council
_Disclaimer_ Obviously, I don't know how far you have already looked down these routes.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 21, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't personally know any disabled people but there is a family opposite me who have a disabled parking space. I assume this wouldn't affect them as they already have one. Are you looking for disabled people who are specifically looking to apply for new car parking spaces in Croydon?
> Maybe a disability rights group would know where to start?
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for these thoughts/links.

I have been reaching out to the disability rights groups, but not getting very far, so far.

It was that section of the Council which wrote to me to say they were not allowed to provide these spaces anymore. They are clearly pissed off as well. 

It is not about taking away any disabled parking spaces that are already there. The ruling is that they will not be providing any more because of the cuts.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 21, 2021)

Guineveretoo said:


> Thanks for these thoughts/links.
> 
> I have been reaching out to the disability rights groups, but not getting very far, so far.
> 
> ...


Just paint in your own, they won't have the money to remove it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 21, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just paint in your own, they won't have the money to remove it.


Interesting thought. That hadn't even crossed my mind


----------



## Maggot (Feb 23, 2021)

Cine film of Croydon in the 60s.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 23, 2021)

Maggot said:


> Cine film of Croydon in the 60s.



Amazing how much looks the same today!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 23, 2021)

Maggot said:


> Cine film of Croydon in the 60s.



Film of Croydon in the 70s


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 23, 2021)

Maggot said:


> Cine film of Croydon in the 60s.


But seriously, that is fab footage.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 23, 2021)

"the old canal" 
Where is that?


----------



## oryx (Feb 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> "the old canal"
> Where is that?


AFAIK it's South Norwood Lake, which is part of the old canal, I think.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Where is that?



did you dream a dream there?



seriously, this might help



			Croydon Canal Maps 2 – London Canals


----------



## Maggot (Feb 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> "the old canal"
> Where is that?


It's Betts Park in Anerley.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 24, 2021)

Maggot said:


> It's Betts Park in Anerley.


Was just checking it out last night. No idea why I've never been there. Somewhere new to check out.
Really interesting video. I wish I could jog around old Croydon (and London). I love checking out the old maps.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 24, 2021)

oryx said:


> AFAIK it's South Norwood Lake, which is part of the old canal, I think.


Well that's why I thought it was weird. I know Norwood lake but have never seen the canal bit or betts park before. . . I also used to live in an old canal cottage so was interested in the canal history. Surprised I missed betts park.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 24, 2021)

Maggot said:


> It's Betts Park in Anerley.


Not as much 'fun' as I had hoped. . . . 

. . . . but it's something to do innit.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Not as much 'fun' as I had hoped. . . .
> View attachment 255948View attachment 255949View attachment 255950
> . . . . but it's something to do innit.


From the point that I found out that West Croydon station was built in the old canal basin terminus I never looked at it quite the same again.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 24, 2021)

brogdale said:


> From the point that I found out that West Croydon station was built in the old canal basin terminus I never looked at it quite the same again.


My old house was a bank of five canal side cottages alone in a nice big field . . . of course by the time I lived there it was on an industrial estate by a railway line.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 24, 2021)

Maggot said:


> Cine film of Croydon in the 60s.



Love this. It drives down Radcliffe Road and I can see my old flats Bishops Court being built.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My old house was a bank of five canal side cottages alone in a nice big field . . . of course by the time I lived there it was on an industrial estate by a railway line.



not sure i've linked to it on this thread, but have you met the national library of scotland's OS map collection?

1895 OS map here (i've centred it on w croydon station) - there are other eras (although nothing old enough to show the canal) and the 'change transparency of overlay' thing fades current satellite view (or map if so inclined) in and out.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 24, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Love this. It drives down Radcliffe Road and I can see my old flats Bishops Court being built.


It looks like the Royal Mail building by East Croydon station (now derelict) was being built then too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 24, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not sure i've linked to it on this thread, but have you met the national library of scotland's OS map collection?
> 
> 1895 OS map here (i've centred it on w croydon station) - there are other eras (although nothing old enough to show the canal) and the 'change transparency of overlay' thing fades current satellite view (or map if so inclined) in and out.


Not sure about this thread but I have definitely been shown it before, maybe when talking about the old train line? Or queen's gardens. Anyway it's a fab resource. Love it.


On the subject of Queens gardens, I have been running past it quite regularly. They totally leveled it, but now appear to be building it up again in exactly the same way it was before.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 26, 2021)

NHS nurse who inspired _four_ of her children to be nurses

Croydon community _raises_ thousands for nurse lost to Covid








*"When she emigrated from Nigeria to the UK, ever since she came here, all she has done is care work. All she has done is care for people" *

*A remarkable woman.*​


----------



## hash tag (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm bored, I need to break out of my environment. What is Surrey Street like on a Saturday these days. Is it very busy, is there much choice etc?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 23, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Not sure about this thread but I have definitely been shown it before, maybe when talking about the old train line? Or queen's gardens. Anyway it's a fab resource. Love it.
> 
> 
> On the subject of Queens gardens, I have been running past it quite regularly. They totally leveled it, but now appear to be building it up again in exactly the same way it was before.


Agree about that old OS map with slider, but when tracing the route of the old canal I found this google map useful:

croydon canal c.1816 – Google My Maps


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I'm bored, I need to break out of my environment. What is Surrey Street like on a Saturday these days. Is it very busy, is there much choice etc?


I went past last Saturday at about 8am and then half past when I got out of Lidl and it didn't seem too busy. I've been avoiding it for a year but for the first time I thought it didn't look like a no mask scrum .


----------



## TopCat (Mar 23, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I'm bored, I need to break out of my environment. What is Surrey Street like on a Saturday these days. Is it very busy, is there much choice etc?


Better than it was for a while. Worth a look.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 23, 2021)

The High Street looked fucked when I visited last (a year ago). So many empty shops, no focus. Demolition works preparing the ground for a shopping centre that will never come.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Agree about that old OS map with slider, but when tracing the route of the old canal I found this google map useful:
> 
> croydon canal c.1816 – Google My Maps


That's quite interesting, especially the curvy bit that shaped the road just after selhust.
It's kind of fun that it ran roughy from where I used to live in SE1 to where I live now.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 27, 2021)

Looking at Croydon market (Surrey Street) earlier, it made Croydon look like one of the healthiest places I have been.
It was chocked full of fruit n veg stalls . The high street looked very sad with a few shops permanently closed, I also note
St Georges Walk has now gone  (wedding anniversary is next week and our rings came from in there).
Property prices holding up. A 3 bed mid terrace in Wadden New Road, 1000 sq ft, in need of modernisation £375.
Wandle Park was a delight.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 27, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Looking at Croydon market (Surrey Street) earlier, it made Croydon look like one of the healthiest places I have been.
> It was chocked full of fruit n veg stalls . The high street looked very sad with a few shops permanently closed, I also note
> St Georges Walk has now gone  (wedding anniversary is next week and our rings came from in there).
> Property prices holding up. A 3 bed mid terrace in Wadden New Road, 1000 sq ft, in need of modernisation £375.
> Wandle Park was a delight.



High street was fucked before the pandemic, and St Georges too. The house prices as a bit daft. The tiny little new flats are crazy, one bedroom, one front room with kitchen (communal area elsewhere for all flat owners) for more than I paid for my whole house 10 years ago. 

I guess it must be the same everywhere. Don't get me wrong, I love Croydon, I just didn't realise prices and property had gone so nuts aorund here. 

One thing that is great about the pandemic  and me being out of work . . . even though I knew croydon had a lot of green spaces and woodland, I have had the chance to explore even more. 15 minutes by train and you are in the centre of london, but you can jog into deep countryside in under an hour. I grew up in a  Cumbrian suburb  and a west country village and it's probably more rural on the croydon outskirts than they are today. 
It's been a year and I keep finding new things (can't be long before I'm done now though).


----------



## hash tag (Mar 27, 2021)

Was born n bred in Croydon, wan I.
I am discovering the other side of the old A23 lately, but this has previously shown me a lot of what I didn't know




__





						West Wickham Common to Hamsey Green
					

Section four of the London LOOP (London Outer Orbital Path) offers great views and great woodland walks.




					tfl.gov.uk
				







__





						Hamsey Green to Coulsdon South
					

Walk London LOOP section between Hamsey Green to Coulsdon South




					tfl.gov.uk
				



Coulsdon South to Banstead Downs 
Etc.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2021)

Wandle Park is _my_ park 

Love it


----------



## hash tag (Mar 27, 2021)

Not Croydon's finest park but not it's worst, not by a long chalk.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 27, 2021)

It's vastly improved since I lived nearby in the 80s. It was a bit shabby then.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 27, 2021)

I've been doing a bit of the Wandle walk (sort of) quite regularly. Through the park then following the river up to Beddington park, then through the nature reserve up to Mitcham Junction. . . .through Mitcham common and head back to Croydon. 
Hopefully one day I'll be up for doing the whole thing to Fulham one day (when my leg is better).


----------



## hash tag (Mar 27, 2021)

Please don't try and follow the Wandle to Fulham. It flows into the Thames in Wandsworth. It can be a bigger to follow in places.
Reminiscing about Croydon today, I recall it has had it share of record shops. 2 HMV's at one time or another, differing locations, L&H Cloake, Our Price, Beano's of course and my first record shop Addiscombe Music Centre


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 27, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Please don't try and follow the Wandle to Fulham. It flows into the Thames in Wandsworth. It can be a bigger to follow in places.
> Reminiscing about Croydon today, I recall it has had it share of record shops. 2 HMV's at one time or another, differing locations, L&H Cloake, Our Price, Beano's of course and my first record shop Addiscombe Music Centre


Now all we have is 101 records (and maybe some dance ones I don't know about). Losing Beano's was very sad because I had only just discovered it. 

To be fair there is barely any Wandle to follow on the bit I do, I'm not really following it after Beddington Park. 
There are wandle trail maps to follow, it can't be that bad can it?


----------



## hash tag (Mar 27, 2021)

The wandle disappears in Wandsworth for a short way and I'm sure it does somewhere else as well. It forks at one point and we took the wrong fork. Somewhere near the ponds, the path was closed a week or two ago.


----------



## Kev424242 (Mar 27, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I've been doing a bit of the Wandle walk (sort of) quite regularly. Through the park then following the river up to Beddington park, then through the nature reserve up to Mitcham Junction. . . .through Mitcham common and head back to Croydon.
> Hopefully one day I'll be up for doing the whole thing to Fulham one day (when my leg is better).


Our paths may well have crossed! That's been one of my regular lockdown walks, starting from Broad Green. Do you take the footpath that runs alongside the golf course and joins Beddington Lane tramstop?


----------



## hash tag (Mar 27, 2021)

The wandle was one of London's most industrialised rivers. It's only about 10 miles and parts are very interesting...Dean City Farm and Merton Abbey Mills amongst other things.


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2021)

Kev424242 said:


> Our paths may well have crossed! That's been one of my regular lockdown walks, starting from Broad Green. Do you take the footpath that runs alongside the golf course and joins Beddington Lane tramstop?


Hey neighbour!

I would suggest to add in Beddington Farmlands as you can go from Beddington Park across to Mitcham Junction. I guess the terrain might not be ideal for running but you might see a stork or two


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 27, 2021)

Kev424242 said:


> Our paths may well have crossed! That's been one of my regular lockdown walks, starting from Broad Green. Do you take the footpath that runs alongside the golf course and joins Beddington Lane tramstop?


I did go that way initially, but it shorten the journey a bit too much so as Mitcham Junction I get onto the road, go up to the roundabout and run down the a236 with the common on the left and the golf course on the right . 

The footpath by the golf course is nice and empty though. . . mind you I only went when it was a bit wet and flooded.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 27, 2021)

Callie said:


> Hey neighbour!
> 
> I would suggest to add in Beddington Farmlands as you can go from Beddington Park across to Mitcham Junction. I guess the terrain might not be ideal for running but you might see a stork or two


Thats the way I go. It's fine for running. It's the favourite part of my route I think.


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Thats the way I go. It's fine for running. It's the favourite part of my route I think.


Have you seen any storks?!


----------



## Kev424242 (Mar 27, 2021)

Callie said:


> Hey neighbour!
> 
> I would suggest to add in Beddington Farmlands as you can go from Beddington Park across to Mitcham Junction. I guess the terrain might not be ideal for running but you might see a stork or two


Looks like we all do the same route!


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2021)

I need to revisit Beddington Farmlands as it sounds like they have made some improvements? Fencing and the like


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 27, 2021)

Callie said:


> Have you seen any storks?!View attachment 260600


I believe I have. 
I used to take my time and hang out in the bird watch cabin things. 
I'm doing it for time lately and haven't stopped to look.


----------



## Kev424242 (Mar 27, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I believe I have.
> I used to take my time and hang out in the bird watch cabin things.
> I'm doing it for time lately and haven't stopped to look.







__





						hackbridge community garden - Google Search
					





					www.google.com
				




A bit further up the river, near Hackbridge corner, is this wonderful community garden. Well worth a quick visit if you're near by.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 27, 2021)

We've cycled the Wandle Trail quite a bit with the kids (and without) over the years.  There are lovely stretches - through woodland, rope swings etc and much more urban stretches of course.  Beddington Park is now a favourite for us to go to with the kids and dogs.  Morden Hall park, Dean City Farm etc have been favourites for a long time now.

We've recently been very much enjoying Farthing Downs and Happy Valley which are both stunning.


----------



## Kev424242 (Mar 27, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I did go that way initially, but it shorten the journey a bit too much so as Mitcham Junction I get onto the road, go up to the roundabout and run down the a236 with the common on the left and the golf course on the right .
> 
> The footpath by the golf course is nice and empty though. . . mind you I only went when it was a bit wet and flooded.


It's often a bit damp underfoot, and gets churned up by MTBs.


----------



## Kev424242 (Mar 27, 2021)

gaijingirl said:


> We've cycled the Wandle Trail quite a bit with the kids (and without) over the years.  There are lovely stretches - through woodland, rope swings etc and much more urban stretches of course.  Beddington Park is now a favourite for us to go to with the kids and dogs.  Morden Hall park, Dean City Farm etc have been favourites for a long time now.
> 
> We've recently been very much enjoying Farthing Downs and Happy Valley which are both stunning.


Another favourite of mine. You can do a mainly off-road route taking in Coulsdon Common, Kenley Aerodrome and Riddlesdown from HV.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 27, 2021)

Kev424242 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like something to take in on the wandle trail when my leg is better. . . Or maybe I should do some cycle runs to get used to the routes. Wandle trail wouldn't be a huge strain by bike.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 28, 2021)

Really enjoying everyone's tales of Wandle based walking  

The river trails and open spaces have certainly helped my MH over the lockdowns.

Just in case anyone's not already got this/heard of it, here's a link* to Bob Steel's wonderful companion to the Wandle. Invaluable to those who enjoy the river and want to find out more about it's wildlife, industrial history and grand properties. It's very well illustrated and generously supplied with easy to follow map extracts.

River Wandle Companion and Wandle Trail Guide: Amazon.co.uk: Steel, Robert William, Coleman, Derek Alan: 9780957258211: Books

* not an endorsement of this online bookseller


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 28, 2021)

Fished the wandle as a teen many times at all different spots. There are some big fish in there.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Fished the wandle as a teen many times at all different spots. There are some big fish in there.


Carp at twenty pounds plus in Ravensbury Park. Trout, well I ain’t saying where but big brownies.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2021)

I miss the Wandle. I am all about the Quaggy now.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 28, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Carp at twenty pounds plus in Ravensbury Park. Trout, well I ain’t saying where but big brownies.


10lb+barbel too
Hooked one once. Line Smashed almost instantly


----------



## Kev424242 (Mar 28, 2021)

As you probably know the river ran as a undeground culvert through Wandle Park from 1967 and 1992. My mate recalls traversing it on makeshift rafts as a kid in the early 70s.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 28, 2021)

Kev424242 said:


> As you probably know the river ran as a undeground culvert through Wandle Park from 1967 and 1992. My mate recalls traversing it on makeshift rafts as a kid in the early 70s.


I remember that tunnel. It was low roofed and long. The sounds and smells were amplified.

The footing was treacherous and other kids told lurid horror stories about kids who go their foot stuck and drowned when the river level rose.

Great fun.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm Park Hill sorting way so my walking is more Lloyds Park based. 
If I'm feeling energetic I do about a 7 or 8 mile walk, up through lloyds to Shirley hills, down Bishop's Walk to be amongst millionaires, past Addington Palace, across Addington Park, past the old forge and cricket ground, along the Mad Mile for a bit, then up through the woods, join up with Shirley Church Road, all the way to the end, go on the path through the golf course back to Lloyd's then home.
Hope you're following!


----------



## pbsmooth (Mar 28, 2021)

I can recommend South Norwood Country Park if you fancy a change of direction


----------



## D'wards (Mar 28, 2021)

crojoe said:


> I can recommend South Norwood Country Park if you fancy a change of direction


I used to live in Woodside Green and go down there all the time.

Are the Brickworks still there and still fished?


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 28, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I used to live in Woodside Green and go down there all the time.
> 
> Are the Brickworks still there and still fished?


Fished there quite a bit years ago. But it's scruffy as fuck and looking over your shoulder all the time type place


----------



## D'wards (Mar 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Fished there quite a bit years ago. But it's scruffy as fuck and looking over your shoulder all the time type place


Yeah it was always pretty orrible. I used to fish there from about 1987 when I was at senior school- was always full of rubbish and shopping trolleys. This was before they built the estate even.
When i last lived in woodside, probably late 90s, I used to keep a telescopic rod set up in the shed and go down most nights for an hour or two after work in the summer evenings.
Was quite nice that and the fishermen were all friendly and just local blokes and women who liked a chat.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 29, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Yeah it was always pretty orrible. I used to fish there from about 1987 when I was at senior school- was always full of rubbish and shopping trolleys. This was before they built the estate even.
> When i last lived in woodside, probably late 90s, I used to keep a telescopic rod set up in the shed and go down most nights for an hour or two after work in the summer evenings.
> Was quite nice that and the fishermen were all friendly and just local blokes and women who liked a chat.


South Norwood Park has a 40lb in and is lovely (just a few years ago the park keeper used to lock us in if there was only a few of us. Climb over the fence at 2am. 
 Some incredible hardly fished for carp in that lake)


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 29, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Yeah it was always pretty orrible. I used to fish there from about 1987 when I was at senior school- was always full of rubbish and shopping trolleys. This was before they built the estate even.
> When i last lived in woodside, probably late 90s, I used to keep a telescopic rod set up in the shed and go down most nights for an hour or two after work in the summer evenings.
> Was quite nice that and the fishermen were all friendly and just local blokes and women who liked a chat.


It hasn't changed. Full of crays too


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 29, 2021)

My kids school just down the road


----------



## TopCat (Mar 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> It hasn't changed. Full of crays too


Ooh might get me nets in.


----------



## Kev424242 (Mar 29, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I'm Park Hill sorting way so my walking is more Lloyds Park based.
> If I'm feeling energetic I do about a 7 or 8 mile walk, up through lloyds to Shirley hills, down Bishop's Walk to be amongst millionaires, past Addington Palace, across Addington Park, past the old forge and cricket ground, along the Mad Mile for a bit, then up through the woods, join up with Shirley Church Road, all the way to the end, go on the path through the golf course back to Lloyd's then home.
> Hope you're following!


That may 'only' be 7/8 miles, but the amount of ups and downs makes that a proper workout. In cycling parlance - a bit lumpy!


----------



## Kev424242 (Mar 29, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I used to live in Woodside Green and go down there all the time.
> 
> Are the Brickworks still there and still fished?





BigMoaner said:


> My kids school just down the road


Woodside? It's where mine went to 20 odd years ago


----------



## hash tag (Mar 29, 2021)

I walked the beddington farm thing a few weeks back and I am sure there were signs there about doing lots of heavy plant works over the coming week or so. Yes, improvement works still under way.
I had sort of forgotten, I had a flat in Woodside many many years ago


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 29, 2021)

Kev424242 said:


> Woodside? It's where mine went to 20 odd years ago


robert fitzroy academy. great little school.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 29, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I'm Park Hill sorting way so my walking is more Lloyds Park based.
> If I'm feeling energetic I do about a 7 or 8 mile walk, up through lloyds to Shirley hills, down Bishop's Walk to be amongst millionaires, past Addington Palace, across Addington Park, past the old forge and cricket ground, along the Mad Mile for a bit, then up through the woods, join up with Shirley Church Road, all the way to the end, go on the path through the golf course back to Lloyd's then home.
> Hope you're following!


If walking, you might want to take a look around Coombe Wood Gardens. It's free, under normal circumstances, has a caff and is often overlooked. I only scratched the surface of it for the first time a few weeks ago.
It's dreadful what I suspect is work being done by Royal Russell, destroying more green spaces.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 29, 2021)

hash tag said:


> If walking, you might want to take a look around Coombe Wood Gardens. It's free, under normal circumstances, has a caff and is often overlooked. I only scratched the surface of it for the first time a few weeks ago.
> It's dreadful what I suspect is work being done by Royal Russell, destroying more green spaces.


Oh I love it. Been going my whole life, since it was the Chinese cafe and where they used to stable the police horses.
It didn't sell Chinese food, just tea and cheese rolls,  but it was run by a Chinese family who used to work your change out on an abacus, hence it was known locally as the Chinese Cafe.
The gardeners know what they are doing so you always get something in bloom there.

Koi Carp as thick as your thigh in the pond too.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 29, 2021)

Projects
					






					www.idverde.co.uk


----------



## TopCat (Mar 30, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Projects
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lived over the road from there on Coombe Farm for a few years.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 30, 2021)

Was that in a rented place? 

Pal of mine look at a flat there once but said the bathroom was too small lol.

I've always been interested in those houses in Lloyd's Park.
Wonder if they get any trouble, what with being in the middle of a big park


----------



## D'wards (Mar 30, 2021)

This incredible home in Lloyd Park could be yours for £1.4million
					

The 1950s house in Oaks Road offers stunning views from every window




					www.croydonadvertiser.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Mar 30, 2021)

From memory, the views out the back of the Oaks Road houses are pretty good and just parkland behind which will not be built on.
I looked at buying a flat above the Sandrock post office many years ago.Too much upkeep required and overpriced.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 30, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Was that in a rented place?
> 
> Pal of mine look at a flat there once but said the bathroom was too small lol.
> 
> ...


Coombe farm is a disused farm with a rich history going back 500 years. It was a surreal place. I rented a converted stable block. Converted by someone who didn’t think about getting furniture in. It was cheap and directly abutted Lloyd Park. It was a weird time for me. I was consuming fly agaric I picked, well on the doorstep. Amazing to be able to play music as loud as you like.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 30, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Coombe farm is a disused farm with a rich history going back 500 years. It was a surreal place. I rented a converted stable block. Converted by someone who didn’t think about getting furniture in. It was cheap and directly abutted Lloyd Park. It was a weird time for me. I was consuming fly agaric I picked, well on the doorstep. Amazing to be able to play music as loud as you like.


Sounds pretty sweet. 

Pop over Coombe Lodge for a mixed grill, nice stroll along Oaks Road for a paper or pint of bitter.

Was this pre-tram?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 30, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Sounds pretty sweet.
> 
> Pop over Coombe Lodge for a mixed grill, nice stroll along Oaks Road for a paper or pint of bitter.
> 
> Was this pre-tram?


No after tram. I could walk out my door and through a field and on through Lloyd Park to the tram stop. Not touch a road.
No amenities and the owner was or is truely  mental.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 30, 2021)

TopCat said:


> No after tram. I could walk out my door and through a field and on through Lloyd Park to the tram stop. Not touch a road.
> No amenities and the owner was or is truely  mental.


Did you ever get anyone creeping about around the farm, day or night time?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 31, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Did you ever get anyone creeping about around the farm, day or night time?


Thieves and arses day and night initially. The farm owners though mad were really wet. We had people badger baiting. Cut valves off of tyres and call the plod. People stealing shit, chase them about with sticks. After the first month or so it calmed down.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 31, 2021)

We had badger Cubs that would play with my cat. It was magical.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 31, 2021)

Old news perhaps, but all put together nicely and concisely in one short video.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 31, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I'm Park Hill sorting way so my walking is more Lloyds Park based.
> If I'm feeling energetic I do about a 7 or 8 mile walk, up through lloyds to Shirley hills, down Bishop's Walk to be amongst millionaires, past Addington Palace, across Addington Park, past the old forge and cricket ground, along the Mad Mile for a bit, then up through the woods, join up with Shirley Church Road, all the way to the end, go on the path through the golf course back to Lloyd's then home.
> Hope you're following!


I live just five minutes from Lloyd park, so that is also a familiar route. Even just north of Lloyd park is millionaire central. I've started going even further up to Hutchinsons bank (sheep up there at the moment) and then loop around back though selsdon. A bit roady (not too busy or built up) for the in-between bits, but fine for me as I'm jogging. I want to make 
Selsdon wood a proper part of my journey, but my leg got a bit borked just as I was getting familiar with the area.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 31, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Past Addington Palace, across Addington Park


Just realized I have completely passed this by. I thought you meant heathfield house. I've jogged straight past Addington palace and park on the other side of the road. Thought it was all a golf course.


----------



## Kev424242 (Mar 31, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Old news perhaps, but all put together nicely and concisely in one short video.



I'm a big fan of Geoff and have watched loads of his stuff during lockdown. I would have tried to track him down if I'd known he was local.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 31, 2021)

Kev424242 said:


> I'm a big fan of Geoff and have watched loads of his stuff during lockdown. I would have tried to track him down if I'd known he was local.


Ha, I was thinking the same thing. I am often up and down all those bit's he's been in that video, I wonder if I would have said "hi, I subscribe to your you tubes". That would probably be quite surreal.
Then I looked at his vid, which was only one day old, and it had loads of views and comments already, so I assume he is a quite popular guy.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 31, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just realized I have completely passed this by. I thought you meant heathfield house. I've jogged straight past Addington palace and park on the other side of the road. Thought it was all a golf course.


If you go down Bishop's Walk then follow the dirt road past Addington Palace then onto gravel Hill, but keep on the left path then shortly you find an entrance to Addington Park


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 31, 2021)

D'wards said:


> If you go down Bishop's Walk then follow the dirt road past Addington Palace then onto gravel Hill, but keep on the left path then shortly you find an entrance to Addington Park


When I have been up that way (and not going to addington hills) I have just gone up gravel hill to the roundabout and passed addington palace and park on the left without seeing them. Don't think I have ever checked out Bishops walk.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 31, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> When I have been up that way (and not going to addington hills) I have just gone up gravel hill to the roundabout and passed addington palace and park on the left without seeing them. Don't think I have ever checked out Bishops walk.


Some lovely gaffs along there





						House prices in Bishops Walk, Croydon, CR0 5BA | The Move Market
					

See what's sold recently in Bishops Walk, CR0 5BA and what the houses are worth today. Create an instant online valuation and adjust the price to take account of any home improvements.



					themovemarket.com


----------



## hash tag (Mar 31, 2021)

Ian Wright once had a place down there. He took the traction control off of his Ferrari and wrote it off at the end of that street.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 31, 2021)

Sorry, was Ballard's Way Wright's lucky car smash escape


----------



## hash tag (Mar 31, 2021)

Anyone see this on the box recently. Swan Corner, West Wickham. I did a lot of my, err, "courting" just behind where this was filmed (blushes).


----------



## Kev424242 (Mar 31, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ha, I was thinking the same thing. I am often up and down all those bit's he's been in that video, I wonder if I would have said "hi, I subscribe to your you tubes". That would probably be quite surreal.
> Then I looked at his vid, which was only one day old, and it had loads of views and comments already, so I assume he is a quite popular guy.


I actually travelled from Addiscombe to Elmers End, and back, on the last day of the train service in 1997, so that would have been my icebreaker.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 31, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Thieves and arses day and night initially. The farm owners though mad were really wet. We had people badger baiting. Cut valves off of tyres and call the plod. People stealing shit, chase them about with sticks. After the first month or so it calmed down.


I once saw half a badger's face in Lloyd's Park.  In the field next to Coombe farm actually. 
Was upsetting- its such a joy to see a badger bumbling about.
Really I think anyone who would send their dog in to tear them apart, often the dogs get awful injuries too, is complete scum who I can only wish the worst on


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 31, 2021)

Kev424242 said:


> I actually travelled from Addiscombe to Elmers End, and back, on the last day of the train service in 1997, so that would have been my icebreaker.



I was about 150 miles to the north at the time and not sure I ever even travelled on the Addiscombe branch.  I did travel on the Elmers End - Selsdon line on its last day in 1983 (although not the last train)


----------



## Chz (Apr 1, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ha, I was thinking the same thing. I am often up and down all those bit's he's been in that video, I wonder if I would have said "hi, I subscribe to your you tubes". That would probably be quite surreal.
> Then I looked at his vid, which was only one day old, and it had loads of views and comments already, so I assume he is a quite popular guy.


I think the word I'd use to describe him is "exhausting". He's got that Stephen Fry thing going on where you mostly see the barely-contained manic phase. Still a top bloke of course, and there needs to be description beyond "nerdiness" for his railway thing. 

That said, I haven't spoken to him in years, so maybe it's a bit more under control since he moved back from the States.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 1, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Anyone see this on the box recently. Swan Corner, West Wickham. I did a lot of my, err, "courting" just behind where this was filmed (blushes).



I know that area well, but it's definitely Bromley rather than Croydon.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 1, 2021)

Maggot said:


> I know that area well, but it's definitely Bromley rather than Croydon.


Oof never thought of that. Is West Wickham Bromley or Croydon? 
This is our Kashmir, and I'm willing to fight for the cause


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 1, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Oof never thought of that. Is West Wickham Bromley or Croydon?



I'm not sure I've ever been to West Wickham (actually, thinking about it, i probably travelled on a 119 from croydon to bromley once) but everything i can find puts west wickham firmly in kent (now in bromley borough, beckenham borough before they buggered about with the london boroughs in 1965.) 

shirley is in surrey / croydon - the river beck forming the historic kent / surrey boundary in that patch


----------



## D'wards (Apr 1, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I'm not sure I've ever been to West Wickham (actually, thinking about it, i probably travelled on a 119 from croydon to bromley once) but everything i can find puts west wickham firmly in kent (now in bromley borough, beckenham borough before they buggered about with the london boroughs in 1965.)
> 
> shirley is in surrey / croydon - the river beck forming the historic kent / surrey boundary in that patch


Yah. In that case I put the border at the White Hart, now a KFC drive in.
Bethlem mental hospital is always listed as Croydon


----------



## mack (Apr 1, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I once saw half a badger's face in Lloyd's Park.  In the field next to Coombe farm actually.
> Was upsetting- its such a joy to see a badger bumbling about.
> Really I think anyone who would send their dog in to tear them apart, often the dogs get awful injuries too, is complete scum who I can only wish the worst on



Got a family of badgers at the back of the garden - usually hear them rummaging around at night and occasionally catch a glimpse.
I forgive them for the slight damage they cause around the garden - live and let live.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Yah. In that case I put the border at the White Hart, now a KFC drive in.
> Bethlem mental hospital is always listed as Croydon


That's well worth a visit and even in normal times visiting is limited


----------



## D'wards (Apr 1, 2021)

hash tag said:


> That's well worth a visit and even in normal times visiting is limited


There is actually a museum there isn't there?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 1, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Yah. In that case I put the border at the White Hart, now a KFC drive in.
> Bethlem mental hospital is always listed as Croydon


The border is near there. The Bethlem is just inside Bromley.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2021)

How come Roundshaw downs and Purley Way fields have not been built on.....a good open space with surprisingly good views   
My first proper visit to them today....good place for a flat plod.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2021)

D'wards said:


> There is actually a museum there isn't there?


Step this way Bethlem Museum of the Mind


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 6, 2021)

there's a big redevelopment plan for round there but hopefully the green spaces stay



			https://getinvolved.croydon.gov.uk/UploadedFiles/WeMadeThat_195_PurleyWayMasterplan_EngagementDocument.pdf


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Step this way Bethlem Museum of the Mind


I assume you can't currently visit.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2021)

crojoe said:


> there's a big redevelopment plan for round there but hopefully the green spaces stay
> 
> 
> 
> https://getinvolved.croydon.gov.uk/UploadedFiles/WeMadeThat_195_PurleyWayMasterplan_EngagementDocument.pdf


Thanks. I can't see that very well on my phone but what I see looks worrying. 
The A23 used to run through centre of Croydon, Pas Alldees, Deb's, Grants etc. Then the Purley Way became the A23, Croydon bypass. The plan says they don't like the traffic and plan to restrict it, but, where will they send it all.    I remember the Purley Way without the Harris Academy and almost remember the lido but have never walked the circumference before today. Those plans do not look like they include Roundshaw though. 


ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I assume you can't currently visit.


Virtual visit. Even outside lockdown, I think it was once a month.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 6, 2021)

I just heard about the Croydon Aerodrome museum just before lockdown 1.
Think that's open first Sunday of the month, or was should I say. 

Me and me Pa were planning a visit


----------



## Callie (Apr 6, 2021)

I hope they don't build on roundshaw downs as there's skylarks nesting there  
There was some suggestion of holding a festival but I'm not sure that's a good idea with cars bombing past at 40+ mph  also wouldn't be good for the wildlife!


----------



## D'wards (Apr 6, 2021)

Forgive me if I'm misremembering, but didn't Roundshaw have a pub called the Merry Go Round which was occasionally burnt to the ground?

Roundshaw was always considered a well rough estate round my way, and I grew up in New Addington!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 6, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I just heard about the Croydon Aerodrome museum just before lockdown 1.
> Think that's open first Sunday of the month, or was should I say.
> 
> Me and me Pa were planning a visit


It is lovely. I have been a couple of times and really enjoyed it. It is/was run by volunteers, who give guided tours and who are really enthusiastic.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 6, 2021)

__





						Visitor Centre – Historic Croydon Airport Trust
					






					www.historiccroydonairport.org.uk


----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Forgive me if I'm misremembering, but didn't Roundshaw have a pub called the Merry Go Round which was occasionally burnt to the ground?
> 
> Roundshaw was always considered a well rough estate round my way, and I grew up in New Addington!


Touching the edge of Roundshaw, it didn't appear too bad and I also new it a little from years gone by.
www.closedpubs.co.uk/surrey/wallington_merrygoround.html


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 6, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I just heard about the Croydon Aerodrome museum just before lockdown 1.
> Think that's open first Sunday of the month, or was should I say.
> 
> Me and me Pa were planning a visit



Is that the thing in the top of the old croydon airport?


----------



## D'wards (Apr 6, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is that the thing in the top of the old croydon airport?


Think it is now a hotel where my dear old Nan worked for years


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 6, 2021)

D'wards said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



someone i worked with in last london based job said it was good, haven't quite got round to it yet.

do we need an urban outing when such things are allowed again?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 6, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Think it is now a hotel where my dear old Nan worked for years


Not where I was thinking of, unless you mean the building next door to croydon airport that used to be a hotel.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 6, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> someone i worked with in last london based job said it was good, haven't quite got round to it yet.
> 
> do we need an urban outing when such things are allowed again?


Yeah that. 
I filmed there once for a TV show with Adam Hart Davis. I loved my job when I was allowed to make history shows like that.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 6, 2021)

Amy Johnson, the first woman to fly solo to Australia, took off from Croydon Aerodrome.

There's something super cool about the pioneering female aviators, apart from the untimely deaths of course


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 6, 2021)

I like the fact that all the big Hollywood stars all (pretty much) few in and stayed in Croydon in that little hotel next door. Croydon was the UK's doorstep to the world.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## TopCat (Apr 7, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I just heard about the Croydon Aerodrome museum just before lockdown 1.
> Think that's open first Sunday of the month, or was should I say.
> 
> Me and me Pa were planning a visit


Worth a look. My first factory job making aircraft bits was nearby.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 7, 2021)

I thought westfield was over anyway.  









						John Lewis cancels plans for new Croydon shop in Westfield blow
					

The move casts further doubt on the long-planned Westfield development in the town centre




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 11, 2021)

on flickr today, thornton heath pond when it was a pond (probably mid 1920s)


----------



## D'wards (Apr 30, 2021)

There used to be an Addington Aerodrome- located where Milne Park is now before the estate was there. 
Id never heard of this before, nor had Old Pa D'wards who grew up there, a did I.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 30, 2021)

D'wards said:


> There used to be an Addington Aerodrome- located where Milne Park is now before the estate was there.
> Id never heard of this before, nor had Old Pa D'wards who grew up there, a did I.


I'd never heard of it before, and I worked at Milne Park. 

I was in Addington yesterday and saw this for the first time.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 30, 2021)

Maggot said:


> I'd never heard of it before, and I worked at Milne Park.
> 
> I was in Addington yesterday and saw this for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 265727







__





						Milne Park - UK Airfield Guide
					





					www.ukairfieldguide.net


----------



## hash tag (Apr 30, 2021)

Recent pics of Croydon Aerodrome visitor centre


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 30, 2021)

Such a cute building.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## D'wards (Apr 30, 2021)

Croydon has almost become the go-to reference for bad architecture in a town.

So what are the nice looking buildings of Croyesdene?
I'll start with the obvious one- the Town Hall


----------



## hash tag (May 7, 2021)

There were some reasonable buildings by West Croydon bus station. There are some interesting bits between Surrey street and the church.  Rather odd is the dome (towards top centre) in North End.


----------



## D'wards (May 8, 2021)

This is a pretty interesting and unique building, when you think about it


----------



## TopCat (May 8, 2021)

Has Croydon burst into life since Poundland opened again?


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 8, 2021)

I once broke someone's leg in a football match in West Wickham.   

I also met a girl I was seeing from Leeds at the Whitgift, as she was a buyer for Marks and Sparks and had to do a store visit there. Crazy times.


----------



## hash tag (May 8, 2021)

D'wards said:


> This is a pretty interesting and unique building, when you think about itView attachment 267248


Is that thing now flats? It certainly hampered the redevelopment of the  station infrastructure, bloody thing.


----------



## D'wards (May 8, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Is that thing now flats? It certainly hampered the redevelopment of the  station infrastructure, bloody thing.


Not sure. I live on the same road and pass it on my way to Sainsbos, and you get a lot of office type bods with lanyards having an oily rag outside, so its defo still partly commercial use


----------



## D'wards (May 8, 2021)

Surrey Street Pumping Station


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 8, 2021)

That's a pretty old picture


----------



## Leafster (May 8, 2021)

The outside of this building goes unnoticed by most people...



but once you're inside the timber frame is beautiful





It's the Adult school hall at the Friends Meeting House on Park Lane






						History of the Adult School Hall, Croydon
					

History of the Adult School Hall, Croydon



					croydonquakers.org.uk


----------



## Hoss (May 13, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Croydon has almost become the go-to reference for bad architecture in a town.
> 
> So what are the nice looking buildings of Croyesdene?
> I'll start with the obvious one- the Town Hall
> View attachment 265769


I've been to a few wedding parties in the Town Hall - it's a lovely room. I got married in the registry office there before buggering off to France for the fun part.
This thread makes me miss Croydon, especially its green spaces.
I grew up there, moved around London a bit then moved back in 2016 (Thornton Heath) before moving to Margate 3 years ago.


----------



## hash tag (May 13, 2021)

^^^ I was born n bred Croydon and have been back once or twice during lockdown. I have greatly enjoyed visiting one
or two places that I knew little about like the Purley Way Fields. The more urban areas have looked tired, run down and 
in a sorry state. I have not missed it. ^^^^


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 13, 2021)

hash tag said:


> ^^^ I was born n bred Croydon and have been back once or twice during lockdown. I have greatly enjoyed visiting one
> or two places that I knew little about like the Purley Way Fields. The more urban areas have looked tired, run down and
> in a sorry state. I have not missed it. ^^^^


I've spent most of the lockdown in the woods, parks, fields and to the south and south east. Only in the last week or so have been in the more built up areas of the north or west or even out after 4pm. Quite an eye opener.


----------



## Callie (May 13, 2021)

Hoss said:


> I've been to a few wedding parties in the Town Hall - it's a lovely room. I got married in the registry office there before buggering off to France for the fun part.
> This thread makes me miss Croydon, especially its green spaces.
> I grew up there, moved around London a bit then moved back in 2016 (Thornton Heath) before moving to Margate 3 years ago.


Ahh you left! How's Margate??


----------



## TopCat (May 13, 2021)

hash tag said:


> ^^^ I was born n bred Croydon and have been back once or twice during lockdown. I have greatly enjoyed visiting one
> or two places that I knew little about like the Purley Way Fields. The more urban areas have looked tired, run down and
> in a sorry state. I have not missed it. ^^^^


I went to Ingram then Selhurst Boys. You?
My first job was in a factory off the Purley Way.


----------



## Hoss (May 13, 2021)

Callie said:


> Ahh you left! How's Margate??


Yes, we just weren't happy in TH and were paying through the nose to live there.
Love it down here in Margate though and was certainly glad to be out of London during covid lockdowns. The town is not without its problems and gentrification is certainly one of them (I'm no doubt contributing to that by moving here) but we've had an overall positive experience so far!


----------



## Chilli.s (May 13, 2021)

hash tag said:


> ^^^ I was born n bred Croydon and have been back once or twice during lockdown. I have greatly enjoyed visiting one
> or two places that I knew little about like the Purley Way Fields. The more urban areas have looked tired, run down and
> in a sorry state. I have not missed it. ^^^^


I spent a lot of time in Croydon as a nipper staying with family there. Last back there just before the plague hit, sadly at the crematorium where several of my relatives have, over the years, been too for their last fry-up.  The area did seem quite neglected wit6h litter and car parking every ware. Overall fond memories from my childhood though.


----------



## Callie (May 13, 2021)

Hoss said:


> Yes, we just weren't happy in TH and were paying through the nose to live there.
> Love it down here in Margate though and was certainly glad to be out of London during covid lockdowns. The town is not without its problems and gentrification is certainly one of them (I'm no doubt contributing to that by moving here) but we've had an overall positive experience so far!


sort out some urban drinks in margate when possible!!


----------



## Hoss (May 13, 2021)

Callie said:


> sort out some urban drinks in margate when possible!!


An Urban coach trip to Margate? 😁 (It's a great place to have drinks in! 🍻)


----------



## hash tag (May 13, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I went to Ingram then Selhurst Boys. You?
> My first job was in a factory off the Purley Way.


Schools out of borough until Shirley High n Ruskin, then Croydon tech.   
All best forgotten.


----------



## hash tag (May 13, 2021)

Hoss said:


> An Urban coach trip to Margate? 😁 (It's a great place to have drinks in! 🍻)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 15, 2021)

I'm lookng for a recommended hairdresser for a teenage girl. No pumping DJ style loud trendy places. Not somewhere that just cuts her fringe and trims it up. That's all I have managed to get out of croydon in the past, and during lockdown I have been quite capable of doing that myself. I'm looking for something a bit more stylish.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 16, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm lookng for a recommended hairdresser for a teenage girl. No pumping DJ style loud trendy places. Not somewhere that just cuts her fringe and trims it up. That's all I have managed to get out of croydon in the past, and during lockdown I have been quite capable of doing that myself. I'm looking for something a bit more stylish.


Try Ghost on Lower Addiscombe Road.


----------



## Hoss (May 16, 2021)

hash tag said:


>



It's still like that down here in Margit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 16, 2021)

Guineveretoo said:


> Try Ghost on Lower Addiscombe Road.


That is extremely close. The reviews look decent. Is this where you go?


----------



## Callie (May 16, 2021)

Ghost is recommended by a mate of mine, probably at the pricier end of haircuts but my mate loves it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 16, 2021)

Callie said:


> Ghost is recommended by a mate of mine, probably at the pricier end of haircuts but my mate loves it.


Oh really? I thought it was just one of those cheapy places all lined up along there.






						PRICE LISTS | Ghost-hair
					






					www.ghost-hair.com
				




They have an extremely shite website considering their prices (I don't see croydon on there either). . . though to be fair I don't really understand what those prices mean or entail. Some appear to be £40 for just a hairwash and blow dry?

I think I was hoping for a cut that was a bit less than the £60 mark. . . . Well a lot less actually.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 16, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That is extremely close. The reviews look decent. Is this where you go?


Yes. Although I only go about once a year at most!


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 16, 2021)

Callie said:


> Ghost is recommended by a mate of mine, probably at the pricier end of haircuts but my mate loves it.


I don't think it is particularly pricy...


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 16, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh really? I thought it was just one of those cheapy places all lined up along there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think they have got anything as advanced as a website (I don't think that is them), but they do seem to have a facebook page.









						Ghost Hairdressers Croydon
					

Ghost Hairdressers Croydon, Croydon, United Kingdom. 335 likes · 43 were here. Ghost hair salon in Croydon provides a variety of high quality hair services for Women, Men and Children.  Instagram:...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 16, 2021)

How much roughly do you think I would be looking at?


----------



## Callie (May 16, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How much roughly do you think I would be looking at?


That's really hard to answer. I think £30 for a ladies haircut probably counts as cheap these days. I haven't had mine cut for 2+ years now  I expect to pay around £50 when I do go. 

Does your daughter know what she wants done? Wash/cut/dry - give them a call!

I can ask my pal if there are other places she would recommend. She is an addiscombe too


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 16, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How much roughly do you think I would be looking at?


Why not message Ghost's facebook page and see if anyone answers?

But I think, as this is your teenage daughter, you should expect to have to shell out for it, and should teach her to regard it as a treat.


----------



## Callie (May 16, 2021)

Mate says ghost and weavers good. Don't go to Ricky Daniels - they messed up her appointment and hair! She does fancy stuff like colouring though so might be fine for just cuts.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 16, 2021)

Guineveretoo said:


> Why not message Ghost's facebook page and see if anyone answers?
> 
> But I think, as this is your teenage daughter, you should expect to have to shell out for it, and should teach her to regard it as a treat.


I did, but I assume they are off on sundays.

I didn't know getting hair cut was such a pricey . . . eek.


----------



## Callie (May 16, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I did, but I assume they are off on sundays.
> 
> I didn't know getting hair cut was such a pricey . . . eek.


Welcome to our world  you can get cheaper haircuts. Places like supercuts near m&s in the whitgift centre. They will let you wash your own hair at home then they cut it while wet so it's cheaper.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 16, 2021)

Callie said:


> Welcome to our world  you can get cheaper haircuts. Places like supercuts near m&s in the whitgift centre. They will let you wash your own hair at home then they cut it while wet so it's cheaper.


_I am  bit worried now. I don't know what to ask for or what to expect. _


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 16, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> _I am  bit worried now. I don't know what to ask for or what to expect. _


ask your daughter to show you a few photos of the type of style she wants - hairdressers will want to know if it's long/short hair and if it's a complete restyle or a trim 
Here's some more hairdressing vocabulary Hairdressing Vocabulary - Styles and Cuts - My English Language


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 16, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> ask your daughter to show you a few photos of the type of style she wants - hairdressers will want to know if it's long/short hair and if it's a complete restyle or a trim
> Here's some more hairdressing vocabulary Hairdressing Vocabulary - Styles and Cuts - My English Language


I guess I am getting a wash cut and blow dry then?
If I ask my daughter to pick a style, she will probably show me some manga. I will get her to compile some stuff.
I think she needs a lot of thinning out (if that's a thing?), it seems to have become quite thick. 
What price range will I be sweating about?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 16, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I guess I am getting a wash cut and blow dry then?
> If I ask my daughter to pick a style, she will probably show me some manga. I will get her to compile some stuff.
> I think she needs a lot of thinning out (if that's a thing?), it seems to have become quite thick.
> What price range will I be sweating about?


anything from 30 to 60 would cover that


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 16, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> anything from 30 to 60 would cover that


Holy shit!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 16, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Holy shit!


if it's less than 30 let me know:  I would deffo go there


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 16, 2021)

real life anime hair....https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/339107046938789677/


----------



## D'wards (May 17, 2021)

Hoss said:


> An Urban coach trip to Margate? 😁 (It's a great place to have drinks in! 🍻)


Can we go to Benbom Brothers too?

Maybe get an ill advised British bulldog tattoo


----------



## D'wards (May 17, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Schools out of borough until Shirley High n Ruskin, then Croydon tech.
> All best forgotten.


Castle Hill infants and junior in Addo, then Ashburton High then John Ruskin sixth form.


----------



## D'wards (May 17, 2021)

Does anyone recognise this gaff? Apparently they are filming the new Darling Buds of May in Croydon and this is where they are filming. 
Looks a bit grandiose for the Larkins farm but its all about angles innit


----------



## Leafster (May 17, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Does anyone recognise this gaff? Apparently they are filming the new Darling Buds of May in Croydon and this is where they are filming.
> Looks a bit grandiose for the Larkins farm but its all about angles innit


According to one of our local online rags, they were filming at Flanchford Farm just outside Reigate but I'm not sure that's the same farmhouse as in your photo.


----------



## Leafster (May 17, 2021)

I've just re-read the article and I've realised your photo is the North Downs Primary School in Betchworth! 









						Home
					






					www.northdowns.surrey.sch.uk


----------



## D'wards (May 17, 2021)

Ahh not Croydon at all then. Thanks


----------



## D'wards (May 17, 2021)

Sabrina Bartlett rides a horse on set of Darling Buds Of May remake
					

Work has been underway on the highly anticipated remake of classic TV series The Darling Buds Of May for the past several weeks.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Leafster (May 17, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Sabrina Bartlett rides a horse on set of Darling Buds Of May remake
> 
> 
> Work has been underway on the highly anticipated remake of classic TV series The Darling Buds Of May for the past several weeks.
> ...


It's good to see that the DM are keeping up their long tradition of journalistic accuracy with the comment that the series is being "filmed in the Croydon area"


----------



## hash tag (May 19, 2021)

Just turned up this. Who would have thought groups like this played the greyhound. Saying that, I'm told that I saw a queen gig there


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 19, 2021)

Wish it was still a venue, would be amazing to have something like that in Croydon again.  . . . and Beanos.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 21, 2021)

The following was broadcast by Channel Four news on 20 May 2021.  A few hours later (in the early hours of 21 May 2021), a 42-year-old man suffered “life-changing injuries” after being shot in South End, close to the Skylark Wetherspoons pub:


​


----------



## hash tag (May 21, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Wish it was still a venue, would be amazing to have something like that in Croydon again.  . . . and Beanos.


I was talking to a colleague and discovered he used to work next door to the cartoon but didn't know the greyhound   he is into music also and has Steve hacket tickets


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 21, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I was talking to a colleague and discovered he used to work next door to the cartoon but didn't know the greyhound   he is into music also and has Steve hacket tickets


I can't believe I didn't go to those three nights of the Fall at the Cartoon just before it closed. I'd love to just walk to and home from a major gig.
I think it was because I was working long hours the other side of London at the time. Would not have felt so fancy. 

The Greyhound would have been great in it's day though. 





						Layers of London
					






					www.layersoflondon.org


----------



## D'wards (May 21, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I can't believe I didn't go to those three nights of the Fall at the Cartoon just before it closed. I'd love to just walk to and home from a major gig.
> I think it was because I was working long hours the other side of London at the time. Would not have felt so fancy.
> 
> The Greyhound would have been great in it's day though.
> ...


I was at one of the Fall gigs. 

Brilliant


----------



## hash tag (May 21, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I can't believe I didn't go to those three nights of the Fall at the Cartoon just before it closed. I'd love to just walk to and home from a major gig.
> I think it was because I was working long hours the other side of London at the time. Would not have felt so fancy.
> 
> The Greyhound would have been great in it's day though.
> ...


When I lived in Croydon I sort of remember it taking 3 maybe 4 hours to walk home from a gig. Can't have been more than 2 miles


----------



## TopCat (May 22, 2021)

Croydon appears dead now. Please, poke it with a stick.


----------



## D'wards (May 26, 2021)

Was reminiscing about Turtles and googled it and this link came up.

Still missed over a decade later 



			https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/turtles-of-croydon-rip.195351/&ved=2ahUKEwiB7dmg9OfwAhXIC2MBHS_ZCDAQFjABegQIGxAC&usg=AOvVaw36FYOZENTAsvIZjOIk8n84&cshid=1622051429272


----------



## hash tag (May 26, 2021)

I know they were in Park At, opposite Pears Son & Webster (solrs). Were they on just two floors or did they have intermediate type ones or even a basement?


----------



## D'wards (May 26, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I know they were in Park At, opposite Pears Son & Webster (solrs). Were they on just two floors or did they have intermediate type ones or even a basement?


Two floors and a basement. Proper shop with men in brown overall coats to help out.
Big haberdashery and craft section too.


----------



## hash tag (May 26, 2021)

Regret to say I much preferred Model Zone or L&H Cloake.


----------



## mack (May 27, 2021)

I miss the indoor flea market that used to be on Park Street, used to get all my dodgy overcoats and fingerless gloves from there.
Can't remember now if it burnt down or just closed down?


----------



## D'wards (May 27, 2021)

mack said:


> I miss the indoor flea market that used to be on Park Street, used to get all my dodgy overcoats and fingerless gloves from there.
> Can't remember now if it burnt down or just closed down?


My pal uses to paint those little miniatures and we used to go there to get them.
Had a distinctive smell i now think might have been patchouli oil.
I think it closed down and turned into a shit nightclub after extensive rebuilding- Reflex then Popworld. A bouncer murdered a lad there by shoving him down the stairs IIRC


----------



## TopCat (May 27, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Was reminiscing about Turtles and googled it and this link came up.
> 
> Still missed over a decade later
> 
> ...


Always used to meet dates outside Turtles.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 30, 2021)

Seems a bit daft for quite a few reasons. Transport being one.









						Locals concerned over ‘mini Glastonbury’ in Addington Park
					

Residents in Addington Village are filing lengthy objections to a licence application which, if the council allows, could see more than 11,000 festival-goers descend on a Croydon conservation area …




					insidecroydon.com


----------



## Maggot (May 30, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I was talking to a colleague and discovered he used to work next door to the cartoon but didn't know the greyhound   he is into music also and has Steve hacket tickets


Maybe because the Greyhound closed earlier. When I lived in Croydon in the 80s I used to go to gigs at the Cartoon, but the Greyhound has already shut down.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 5, 2021)

Went looking for the Spencer Road Halt today. It is currently overgrown and covered in rubbish - can't really see the tracks from above. 

Did remember this house in Campden Road though- a touch of Southern Gothic comes to South Croydon


----------



## hash tag (Jun 6, 2021)

Seeing the previous post reminded me of Addiscombe farm, which I used to live near. I was going to ask if anyone knows
what state that is in now, but have since found out it is listed, so I imagine its looked after Addiscombe Farm Cottage, Croydon, Croydon


----------



## hash tag (Jun 6, 2021)

Falling down a nearby black hole that was once the Black Horse I found this. REALLY?
A village sign for Addiscombe, who is kidding who? This is a joke? Just why?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Seeing the previous post reminded me of Addiscombe farm, which I used to live near. I was going to ask if anyone knows
> what state that is in now, but have since found out it is listed, so I imagine its looked after Addiscombe Farm Cottage, Croydon, Croydon
> 
> 
> View attachment 272154


That's a couple of streets down from me. It's still in good nick.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Falling down a nearby black hole that was once the Black Horse I found this. REALLY?
> A village sign for Addiscombe, who is kidding who? This is a joke? Just why?
> 
> View attachment 272156


I don't see why not. I think it looks quite nice. What is your objection?


----------



## hash tag (Jun 6, 2021)

No objection, just flabbergasted and something, can't see the point. I lived a few doors away from that picture in fernhurst for a while many years back.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 6, 2021)

Everyone likes saying Addiscombe high street feels a bit villagey and... I kind of agree


----------



## D'wards (Jun 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Seeing the previous post reminded me of Addiscombe farm, which I used to live near. I was going to ask if anyone knows
> what state that is in now, but have since found out it is listed, so I imagine its looked after Addiscombe Farm Cottage, Croydon, Croydon
> 
> 
> View attachment 272154


I used to get the bus home from school from that bus stop, if the next one down was packed.
Me and me pal would walk up to that one, for the old 130b (rip)


----------



## D'wards (Jun 6, 2021)

I used to love Addiscombe for a bit of charity shop diving.  
I don't these days since we are all supposed to have less clutter, and I have a kindle


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 6, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I used to love Addiscombe for a bit of charity shop diving.
> I don't these days since we are all supposed to have less clutter, and I have a kindle


They used to be rich pickings for records and books, but all kind of suck lately. Not a  covid thing, been a bit rubbish for a few years.

If it wasn't for addiscombe having a big main road it probably would be a bit more villagey like it is up Shirley way. Railway park is nice, ashburton park and addiscombe recreation ground are decent enough.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 6, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I used to get the bus home from school from that bus stop, if the next one down was packed.
> Me and me pal would walk up to that one, for the old 130b (rip)


But there isn't a school there is there? 
Trinity???


----------



## D'wards (Jun 6, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> But there isn't a school there is there?
> Trinity???


Ashburton High.
I'm not sure it even exists anymore


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 6, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Ashburton High.
> I'm not sure it even exists anymore


Where was it? Not where oasis is? It's just I can't see where a school could have gone near that house.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 6, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Where was it? Not where oasis is? It's just I can't see where a school could have gone near that house.


Yes its now Oasis academy


----------



## D'wards (Jun 6, 2021)

__





						Ashburton Community School - Museum of Croydon: Collections
					

Access to memory - Open information management toolkit




					museumofcroydoncollections.com


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 6, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Yes its now Oasis academy


But that's nowhere near the farm house.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 6, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> But that's nowhere near the farm house.


Right. I lived in new Addington.
Our bus, the 130b, used to go along Addiscombe Road so we'd have to walk up Shirley Road to get there. 
When up the bus stop there was often a scrum of dozens of us addo kids waiting to get on the bus. 
The buses often got full up and would shut their doors and sod off leaving loads of yelling kids behind. 
Me and me pal would walk along the route to the previous bus stop which is outside Addiscombe farm to ensure we could get on the bus when it turned up.
Its a question of logistics


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 7, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Our bus, the 130b,









some time c. late 70s / early 80s, in the collection of wind-swept bus shelters that was laughingly known as west croydon bus station


----------



## D'wards (Jun 7, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> some time c. late 70s / early 80s, in the collection of wind-swept bus shelters that was laughingly known as west croydon bus station


That bus was complete bedlam from about 3.30 pm weekdays.
I feel sorry for the normal folks who had to get on it at that time.

Its odd living on a large estate on the edge of a town with one route in and out.
This was long before the tram so everyone got the 130b or 130.
Youd see the same faces all the time on the bus but never said hello or knew their names mostly.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 7, 2021)

Looks like the Blair Witch is alive and well and living in Shirley Hills


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 7, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Looks like the Blair Witch is alive and well and living in Shirley Hills
> View attachment 272282


Ah it's back!

Was destroyed a while back. It's usually there in some form or other.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 7, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Looks like the Blair Witch is alive and well and living in Shirley Hills
> View attachment 272282


Lots happen in those hills. Wild deer, raves, all sorts.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 7, 2021)

My Dads first job was at Croham Hurst, it always surprised me how rural it seemed


----------



## D'wards (Jun 7, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Lots happen in those hills. Wild deer, raves, all sorts.


Rampant dogging, so I've heard.
Never felt the need to investigate but have occasionally seen condom wrappers carelessly discarded. 

Haven't been that way for a while and was surprised to see its a shadow of its former self. Much of the undergrowth at the Oaks Road end has been ripped right out.
The reasons why make sense though, just a bit of a shock.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 7, 2021)

The dogging is all in the carpark by the Chinese restaurant so I am told.
Trees were ripped out end of last summer I think.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 7, 2021)

Wasn't it a different car park according to our proclivities?
The car park by Oaks Road was for homosexuals, up by the lookout was swapping, dogging and straight "private" sex?


crojoe said:


> Everyone likes saying Addiscombe high street feels a bit villagey and... I kind of agree


Addiscombe bloody high street You mean Lower Addiscombe Road


----------



## hash tag (Jun 7, 2021)

Disappointed Puddy_Tat, this is more like it. Back in this day, the buses will have run right through Croydon High Street I guess, I can't remember when it was pedestrianised.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 7, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Disappointed @Puddy_Tat, this is more like it.



well, yes, but whoever it was mentioned the buses having doors, which rules them out...


----------



## D'wards (Jun 7, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Disappointed Puddy_Tat, this is more like it. Back in this day, the buses will have run right through Croydon High Street I guess, I can't remember when it was pedestrianised.
> View attachment 272370


I think around 1990 ish.

Used to take a solid month to get through the high street before that


----------



## hash tag (Jun 7, 2021)

I think the London Brighton veteran car run still used the high street after it was closed to most vehicles?


----------



## D'wards (Jun 7, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I think the London Brighton veteran car run still used the high street after it was closed to most vehicles?


Could be.
The Croydon Carnival still used to go down the High street


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 7, 2021)

The woods are full of used condoms if you go at the wrong time (I'm assuming the time I saw tens and tens of used packets was the wrong time, having not walked there that often)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Jun 7, 2021)

The flagship building is what became Allders. What was it back then, not Allders surely?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 7, 2021)

hash tag said:


> The flagship building is what became Allders. What was it back then, not Allders surely?


Says Allders on the building in the picture.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 7, 2021)

and





hash tag said:


> The flagship building is what became Allders. What was it back then, not Allders surely?



according to wikipedia, "The original store was established in 1862 in Croydon by Joshua Allder."

and more about the scala cinema (allders was sort of built round it and eventually absorbed it)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 7, 2021)

and as an alternative, have a trolleybus







the 654 trolleybus (broadly today's 157 bus from anerley hill to croydon and 154 bus from croydon to sutton) was converted early from tram to trolleybus because of the ancient trams on the routes (think they were the last open top trams running in London)

the central london - purley tram route would have gone to trolleybuses some time around 1941 if certain events had not interrupted, then after the war, London Transport decided to convert to buses instead.

more croydon area trolleybuses here


----------



## hash tag (Jun 7, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Says Allders on the building in the picture.


My tiny phone screen says that, and I get it now. Sad to discover that Allders is that old and that grand when you consider what's happened.


----------



## mack (Jun 8, 2021)

hash tag said:


> The flagship building is what became Allders. What was it back then, not Allders surely?


Got busted for shoplifting in Allders in must have been 1984


----------



## Kev424242 (Jun 8, 2021)

mack said:


> Got busted for shoplifting in Allders in must have been 1984


So was my daughter 20 years later 👎


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2021)

I have not watched actual telly in months, (can't actually remember when I last did), but today I put it on and decided to watch the simpsons as it was just starting. First advert that comes on is this one . . . 



14 years ago I used to live a  minutes walk from where the ad begins just off Gloucester Road. The double mental thing is that I have not been in that shop since (and why would I? I live almost 20 minutes walk away now), but this very morning I had to that actual newsagent (Frank Drummond News) to pick up some post that was delivered there from Under Armour. 

Crazy coincidence, or has the algorithm listening in on my life in the matrix?


----------



## Maggot (Jul 20, 2021)

Am organising drinks in Croydon on 6 August. All welcome!




			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/sld-oval-tavern-croydon-friday-6-august.375276/


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 20, 2021)

Should a Croydon Council 'Senior Social Worker' be circulating images of _children being sexually abused_?:

'Abhorrent’ Croydon social worker posted indecent video of child in work WhatsApp group






(Source: as stated in image)

*58-year old Roy Reid of Catford, a Croydon Council Social Worker, has pleaded guilty at Croydon Crown Court to making indecent photographs of a child and possessing an extreme pornographic image.  More extreme and indecent images were found on his phone, including acts involving animals.

Roy Reid has been released on unconditional bail to await sentencing on 23 September 2021.*​


----------



## hash tag (Aug 21, 2021)

Reports are circulating that Westfield is dead and buried and even the planning permission has no lapsed


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 21, 2021)

I thought that was already a lost cause early last year. It never looked good considering they never managed to fill whitgift or centrale.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 21, 2021)

Has it come to light again as the planning permission has just lapsed?


----------



## TopCat (Aug 22, 2021)

Only Church Street is thriving.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 22, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Only Church Street is thriving.


And the, ever faithful, London road.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 22, 2021)

here you go Westfield of the south plan on hold


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2021)

Croydon's lost station 





hash tag said:


> Croydon Central did exist but never Croydon North?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 4, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Croydon's lost station


Considering the detail (and I like this guy's videos) Im surprised he didn't mention addiscombe station, Spencer halt, etc.  

I guess they were too modern??


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 17, 2021)

So what's the deal with this referendum on Thursday the 7th of October? 
As I understand it some people want a mayor of Croydon to be elected. 

I know nothing about what problems this is supposed to fix or if it is just an idea to try and get a tory elected to overrule labour councillors. 
It is a good idea to stop corrupt council decisions with the mayor acting more in favour of peoples wishes? 
Should the people be able to vote for an overall mayoral leader or does it make more sense for the council to do this? We vote for a political party, and don't have separate prime minister elections. 

Nothing has really been presented to me in any meaningful way yet this referendum is less than a month away.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So what's the deal with this referendum on Thursday the 7th of October?
> As I understand it some people want a mayor of Croydon to be elected.
> 
> I know nothing about what problems this is supposed to fix or if it is just an idea to try and get a tory elected to overrule labour councillors.
> ...


Residents' "independent' groups, most Tories and some 'dissident' Croydon labour are in favour.

Obviously that makes you suspicious, but with the shit state of the old Newman mafiosa running the show until this year, who can blame them for having a pop?

Will change nothing, obvs.

e2a: Steven Downs has stuff, like this, as usual


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 17, 2021)

Just been reading a leaflet they posted this afternoon. As you said in your last comment. . . I really can't see how it will make any difference at all. Won't stop anyone being corrupt or more answerable to the public. 

Will it? Can it?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Residents' "independent' groups, most Tories and some 'dissident' Croydon labour are in favour.
> 
> Obviously that makes you suspicious, but with the shit state of the old Newman mafiosa running the show until this year, who can blame them for having a pop?
> 
> ...



dunno really.

lewisham has a (separately elected rather than ceremonial) mayor who has always been labour (same as council has within last 40+ years)

local tories occasionally say its a waste of money and should be abolished (usually soon after they have lost mayoral election)


----------



## hash tag (Sep 17, 2021)

A mayor is just a figure head and has little power. It's the CEO and councillors who hold the power. I knew someone who was an alderman in Croydon. Not sure what this is or was and even if the post still exists.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 18, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I knew someone who was an alderman in Croydon. Not sure what this is or was and even if the post still exists.


Ceremonial security guard at Allders.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2021)

I reckon I'm going to vote no mayor. Seems like a pointless waste of money, and all the info I'm getting seems to heavily suggest it's a largely Tory idea.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 18, 2021)

hash tag said:


> A mayor is just a figure head and has little power. It's the CEO and councillors who hold the power. I knew someone who was an alderman in Croydon. Not sure what this is or was and even if the post still exists.


Not when they are directly elected.  Directly elected mayors take on the role of leader of the Council and can be pretty powerful/influential.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 18, 2021)

There are a handful of elected Mayors in London and they’re all Labour. 

But, Croydon is a bit of an odd London Borough because the north is staunchly Labour, the south is staunchly Tory and the central bit is marginal. 

so, the Council changes hands regularly.  Whatever anyone says about the incompetence of the recent Labour administration, they had inherited a Council which was already bankrupt, thanks to the previous Tory administration. 

and, the idea for this mayoral election came from a bunch of tories in the South, who think they can wrest control away from Labour by winning an election for the mayor, who will take control of the council. 

it’s a bloody mess, frankly, and I reckon it’s going to be very low turnout on 7th.  Which might mean all the activists in the south are able to sway the result.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 18, 2021)

hash tag said:


> A mayor is just a figure head and has little power. It's the CEO and councillors who hold the power. I knew someone who was an alderman in Croydon. Not sure what this is or was and even if the post still exists.





Guineveretoo said:


> Not when they are directly elected. Directly elected mayors take on the role of leader of the Council and can be pretty powerful/influential.



^ that

in most councils, the mayor is mostly a ceremonial role - it's usually a senior councillor from any party on the council who gets to wear a fancy bog chain arrangement round their neck and go round declaring things open.  they might get an official car (although a lot of councils abolished that some time ago - Reading council did in 1991, and registration MRD 1 has since been carried on a few generations of the newest bus in the Reading Buses fleet) - although on a hung council, the mayor can get a casting vote (the limp dems managed to run wokingham on 'mayor's casting vote' for a few years a while back) - the majority party's leader of the council tends to be more powerful.

a directly elected mayor does have more executive powers, although i've not really noticed a lot of difference in Lewisham, other than the mayor getting in to the local paper more.  you can get situations where mayor is different party to the council or an independent (like the monkey mascot bloke in Hartlepool) - again, i'm not sure how it works if mayor is of different political flavour to council majority party - whether one can over-rule the other, or if it ends up with each one blocking whatever the other is trying to do.

It is possible to have a referendum on abolishing the post of directly elected mayor - Hartlepool has, and there is or was a (thinly disguised local tories) organisation that occasionally surfaces and calls for that in Lewisham.

it's a thing that the major government had been contemplating and the blair government implemented enthusiastically, along with the 'leader + cabinet' system rather than council committees (more here) - I think the general idea was to improve accountability by having a high profile and directly elected mayor, along with a more visible cabinet, rather than a council leader elected by the majority party (or after horse trading among parties if there was no overall control) and a complicated collection of committee / sub-committee chairs.  in practice, it can place power in the hands of a small collection of people and shut out the 'back bench' councillors of even the majority party.

i'm not sure i like it...

as for aldermen, they haven't existed in a meaningful form since 1978 in England (they were a bit like the house of lords, as in not elected by the public but by existing councillors) - although councils can still if they want give 'alderman' status (usually to senior councillors - and not sure many do) but they don't have any voting rights unless they continue to be an elected councillor.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 4, 2021)

Gun murder at a silent disco on Saturday night in South Croydon. Just south of Lloyd Park. 
Guy from out of town with a gun came along and caused some agro and shot someone apparently. 
Police are going door to door for witness statements.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 4, 2021)

Brightened up the town centre a bit


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 4, 2021)

What are those about?


----------



## D'wards (Oct 4, 2021)

I think just to add a bit of colour to the town centre (that isn't claret) and encourage people to vist


----------



## hash tag (Oct 4, 2021)

Thats horrendous. Talk about trying to polish a turd!


----------



## D'wards (Oct 4, 2021)

Oh I like them. Especially Squid Attack at the Town Hall


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 4, 2021)

Yeah I like them.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 4, 2021)

They look totally out of place, which I guess could be part of the attraction, but they look cheap, nasty and tacky. They look like a way of trying to brighten the place up without doing or spending much. They look like they are trying to stop Croydon becoming the new Slough but for me they are having the opposite effect. Dreamt up by a 10 year old


----------



## Callie (Oct 4, 2021)

I like them too 10 year olds have the best fun


----------



## TopCat (Oct 4, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I think just to add a bit of colour to the town centre (that isn't claret) and encourage people to vist


Ffs.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 4, 2021)

I like them too.


hash tag said:


> They look totally out of place, which I guess could be part of the attraction, but they look cheap, nasty and tacky. They look like a way of trying to brighten the place up without doing or spending much.


Croydon Council hasn't got any money, so it's good that they're not spending much.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 4, 2021)

Maggot said:


> I like them too.
> 
> Croydon Council hasn't got any money, so it's good that they're not spending much.


They are like a cheap thing out of a cracker trying to copy Jeff Koons.
As they don't have much money, why waste it on this?


----------



## Callie (Oct 4, 2021)

I'm going to sound silly now but I think it's an art installation. Do you have to pay for those?


----------



## D'wards (Oct 4, 2021)

'Monsters' takeover Croydon in new display to encourage people back to town centre
					

'If you’re not expecting it, it can really take you by surprise.'




					www.inyourarea.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Oct 4, 2021)

Nope. Still missing something, or maybe not. Monsters for just a few days , stops, thinks 🤔 Halloween is just around the corner.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 4, 2021)

D'wards said:


> 'Monsters' takeover Croydon in new display to encourage people back to town centre
> 
> 
> 'If you’re not expecting it, it can really take you by surprise.'
> ...


Says it was only on till the 3rd. So they've already gone?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 7, 2021)

Has everyone voted?

I reckon this referendum is  going to go a bit Brexit. 
The only people who care and are going to vote are the tories who want to win back some control.  People are pissed off with the council which is obviously currently Labour. MASSIVE corruption problems with previous labour councillors obviously, but it was the tories that ran up the Croydon dept, then the tory government who cut council funding the year after, then a year after that made councils invest in various schemes. Croydon did not choose wisely and lost everything. 
A mayoral roll sitting on the council is not going to fix anything, it's only going to create conflict. 

But people will want change, of course they want change from the current shit show, and that's what they will vote for. . . unfortunately, very much like brexit, that is not what they will get. Nobody knows what they are actually voting for, but it will almost certainly cause more cost and bureaucracy within the council. 

Going to be a poor turn out with only people wanting to oust the labour council voting in droves. The wording on the ballot didn't really help. "Do you want to change things? - put an X here. Do you want to keep things the way they are now? - put an X here" (I paraphrase of course).


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 7, 2021)

Croydon Council – not a friend of the working class - Anarchist Communist Group
					

The Labour Council of Croydon, in south west London has long waged a war against its own working class. In summer 2020 it planned to make 15% of its workers redundant, which would be up to 400 workers. They justified this by saying that their budget was in deficit by over £60 million, citing...




					www.anarchistcommunism.org


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 7, 2021)

. . . . and do you have anything to say on that or is it just cut and paste time? 

I'm not standing up for labour, but that's some pretty lazy arse posting. BOOM anarchism post!


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 8, 2021)

mayor confirmed, very low turnuot as expected.

"Of a 21% turnout, four out of five voters opted for the mayoral model rather than the current leader and cabinet system"








						Croydon referendum: Residents vote for directly elected mayor
					

Voters decided to use a mayoral system in the future, similar those used in Hackney and Tower Hamlets.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 8, 2021)

crojoe said:


> mayor confirmed, very low turnuot as expected.
> 
> "Of a 21% turnout, four out of five voters opted for the mayoral model rather than the current leader and cabinet system"
> 
> ...


Kind of what I expected. Very brexitish. For an advisory referendum to stick I kind of feel there should be a rule about clarity of what is being proposed and turnout before anything is implemented. Fuck all croydon residents voted for a mayor. 

Hopefully the mayoral elections will take place at exactly the same time as the council elections and everyone who votes one party will vote for the corresponding mayoral candidate . . . and nothing will change.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Oct 23, 2021)

Hello Croydon. I have a simple question, so don't laugh too hard, but is Croydon southeast or southwest London? I had never regarded it as an issue, as I thought of it as being due south to where I am, which is southeast. But then I realised it wasn't quite as due south as I'd thought, and there were others who thought of it is as southwest. We live in a divided world.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2021)

ouirdeaux said:


> Hello Croydon. I have a simple question, so don't laugh too hard, but is Croydon southeast or southwest London? I had never regarded it as an issue, as I thought of it as being due south to where I am, which is southeast. But then I realised it wasn't quite as due south as I'd thought, and there were others who thought of it is as southwest. We live in a divided world.


Due South of the centre/City of London, but functionally it has tended to be defined as part of the SW GL sub-region:









						List of sub-regions used in the London Plan - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Personally, I feel that SE GL starts at the old Goat House pub, just East of Norwood junction.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 23, 2021)

But Croydon post codes are CR, going right up through Thornton Heath to Mitcham and South to Purley and Coulsdon. Croydon is just Croydon, in Surrey.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Oct 23, 2021)

brogdale said:


> functionally it has tended to be defined as part of the SW GL sub-region



Good Lord. I have been an idiot all my life. It's because it's due south of Penge, which is indubitably southeast. Blame it on Penge. Blame everything on Penge.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 23, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Personally, I feel that SE GL starts at the old Goat House pub, just East of Norwood junction.


Agree


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2021)

ouirdeaux said:


> Good Lord. I have been an idiot all my life. It's because it's due south of Penge, which is indubitably southeast. Blame it on Penge. Blame everything on Penge.


Yeah, but Croydon is actually SW of Penge.
No doubting Penge is properly SE GL, though...& was, of course, in Kent until 1965.


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 23, 2021)

But parts of Croydon borough are SE postcode too, i.e South Norwood and (parts of) Crystal Palace...


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2021)

crojoe said:


> But parts of Croydon borough are SE postcode too, i.e South Norwood and (parts of) Crystal Palace...


True, and some of that relates to older, historic delineations like the old county boundaries ( the Westernmost point of historic, pre GLC, Kent went right up to and including the Alma, opposite the White Hart on Church rd.)

And the postal administrative boundaries go back even further than 1965, hence why parts of GL are postally still in their old historic counties.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 24, 2021)

Useful little map of the SE postcodes here ...looks like the Croydon SE codes are a little extension to include Norwood junction?

To my eye, the SE/CR boundary should logically have gone from the Elmers End/Country park over to the Upper Norwood/Norbury boundary?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 24, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Due South of the centre/City of London, but functionally it has tended to be defined as part of the SW GL sub-region:



those regions are bloody daft - Lewisham as part of the same region as Redbridge and Waltham Forest?  



hash tag said:


> But Croydon post codes are CR, going right up through Thornton Heath to Mitcham and South to Purley and Coulsdon. Croydon is just Croydon, in Surrey.





brogdale said:


> And the postal administrative boundaries go back even further than 1965, hence why parts of GL are postally still in their old historic counties.



Postal boundaries never fully aligned with administrative boundaries.  The London postal district includes places like East / West Ham, Leyton, Walthamstow, which were in Essex until 1965, and the W / NW / N postal areas stretch quite a long way outside the old (1889) county of London in to what was then Middlesex.

As an aside, the London telephone district is different as well - there's a few bits of the current Croydon Borough that are outside the 020 area, and a few bits elsewhere that are outside the current Greater London area but have 020 numbers.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 17, 2021)

It was the 5th anniversary of the tram crash last week. 









						Croydon tram crash families say anniversary is 'very difficult' after inquest
					

The anniversary comes after an inquest ruled crash deaths were accidental




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 19, 2021)

hello croydon people

couple of pictures of Croydon B power station (before it was Ikea) on flickr today


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Really enjoying everyone's tales of Wandle based walking
> 
> The river trails and open spaces have certainly helped my MH over the lockdowns.
> 
> ...


I've just been alerted to some very sad news about Bob's death from earlier this year.
As well as writing this excellent guide to the Wandle, Bob was a Geogo teacher, active in local (Green) politics, cycling and CAMRA.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 10, 2022)

"tax payers and residents badly let down".
Oh dear Croydon Council: Fraud probe launched into £67.5m bill


----------



## D'wards (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Feb 25, 2022)

poor Croydon








						Croydon: Fears over council bankruptcy as fraud claim made to police
					

The council has revealed it risks a fresh £73m shortfall while bailout funds remain unconfirmed.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Mar 11, 2022)

base jumping in Croydon! Skydiver filmed jumping off Croydon IKEA chimney into car park


----------



## D'wards (Mar 11, 2022)

Three out of four central Croydon Wetherspoons now closed. 
This does not bode well for a town in decline


----------



## hash tag (Mar 11, 2022)

Sounds like the Skylark was very popular as well.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 11, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Three out of four central Croydon Wetherspoons now closed.
> This does not bode well for a town in decline


Bodes well for less shitty weatherspoons in Croydon though. 
Which one is left? I hope it's not that crappy one on George Street. That's the worst. Hate it.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 13, 2022)

Took a walk through the high street yesterday and back through the whitgift. It all looked terribly sad.


----------



## Callie (Mar 13, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bodes well for less shitty weatherspoons in Croydon though.
> Which one is left? I hope it's not that crappy one on George Street. That's the worst. Hate it.


That is exactly the last one!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 13, 2022)

Callie said:


> That is exactly the last one!


Grrr. 
It also takes over half the already narrow high street for its smoking 'garden'. How was that spoons the most desirable?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 13, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Grrr.
> It also takes over half the already narrow high street for its smoking 'garden'. How was that spoons the most desirable?


I would assume they looked at overall profit. _shrug_. 

Personally, I wouldn't go to any of them. 

Although I am sorry when pubs close, I despise Wetherspoons, so can't really shed a tear over this. 

Would love it if the people who are trying to save the Skylark could join with the people who were fighting the closure of other pubs in croydon - the glamorgan was one I recall, and the Ship, but there are many more - and find a way of opening a community pub on one of the many closed pub sites.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 13, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> I would assume they looked at overall profit. _shrug_.


Oh yes I assumed this was the case, but wondered why this one brought in the most customers. It's visibility the most popular, but it's not exactly far from other weatherspoons and it looks really really shitty. In a location that isn't somewhere I'd enjoy a relaxing drink.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 13, 2022)

Wetherspoons closed down the railway in Putney which was in a tremendous location at the junction of two major roads and by the station. They kept the other one open which was 
in a much less busy spot. I guess it was something to do with rates or rent that it closed as it could not have been profit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Took a walk through the high street yesterday and back through the whitgift. It all looked terribly sad.
> View attachment 314207


I go down this way more often than I go near the shopping centres these days. I run down there on the way to IKEA and then on to Mitcham then beddington.
 Actually, I don't think I go through the shopping centres at all anymore unless I need a pee.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 13, 2022)

What's the general feeling of Croydon folk ok here? Is the town in terminal decline? What could make it thrive again? Croydon was my home for decades and despite moving away, I still want to see it succeed and be a great place to live.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 13, 2022)

Hoss said:


> What's the general feeling of Croydon folk ok here? Is the town in terminal decline? What could make it thrive again? Croydon was my home for decades and despite moving away, I still want to see it succeed and be a great place to live.


Sad (as already stated)
Yes 
Lots of investment


----------



## D'wards (Mar 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Took a walk through the high street yesterday and back through the whitgift. It all looked terribly sad.
> View attachment 314207


It is. I never go to Croydon centre anymore if I can help it, despite living and working very close  
Prefer to go to Bromley to shop now.

The underpasses have been given over to the homeless, which doesn't bother me, but a lot of colleagues refuse to use them now, taking the long way to cross the road.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 13, 2022)

I see there are some very tall buildings going up near the station. Not sure that many will pay the premium to live there.


----------



## Callie (Mar 13, 2022)

It's depressing. Probably 1 in 5 shops shut with more on the way out. Westfield has probably shafted a lot of businesses out as they thought it not viable to struggle though. 

High Streets cannot survive in their previous incarnation but in Croydon there is nothing to support them limping along.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 13, 2022)

Centrale never managed to fill it's units before they started to disappear. Units that wanted to stay in that underpass where the greyhound was were kicked out. All the focus has been on Westfield happening, and damn everything else. Anything that had a chance has had it crushed. It has been slowly getting worse ever since I moved here almost 20 years ago.  There was so much promise back then, I thought it was only going to improve, but alas, it went in the opposite direction. 
Huge amounts of people moving in in all the developments. Goodness knows what they want. Probably just want to be close to the already overloaded train station. 
No idea what needs to be done now, I have seen so many new and interesting projects  attempted fail. It almost seems like everything that could have been done to kill Croydon has been, as if it was a calculated effort. 

I still love Croydon. It has so much green space and woodland to enjoy in an area only 20 minutes from London by train (was only 12/15 when I moved here).


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 14, 2022)

Croydon is more than the bit around East Croydon, thankfully, because that central bit is shocking. Yes, lots of building/development going on, but without the core shopping area it’s a mystery as to what’s going to happen there. It’s a mess, to put it mildly.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 14, 2022)

In other news, though, I just found out that BAFTA award winner, Joanna Scanlan lives in Croydon.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 14, 2022)

Proper ghost-town feel throughout most of the CBD, especially the Whitgift. But Marks clings on and I still marvel at the Sanderstead demographic who maintain their loyalty to the Marks food hall by managing to avoid any actual contact with Croydon folk by parking in the Wellesley road Whitgift multi-storey and then quickly shuffling the 100 yards round by the fizzy prawn sandwich bar and (perpetually) closing down suitcase and bag shop. Grab the £12 meal deal + a few trifles, then back to the car without having to meet any real Croydonians! 😂


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 14, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> Croydon is more than the bit around East Croydon, thankfully, because that central bit is shocking. Yes, lots of building/development going on, but without the core shopping area it’s a mystery as to what’s going to happen there. It’s a mess, to put it mildly.


I'm always worried they will destroy the green areas and woodland. 
There are loads of great bits. Mentally quite calming. 
Here is a short video of one of my regular round trips. 

It's not amazingly interesting because I'm only passing through a couple of woods, (a bit samey and not a show off tour) but you can at least see it's not all brutalist mess. If I did the same size loop in a different direction you would get a VERY different picture.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 14, 2022)

When I first moved here, I had no idea how many green spaces there are in Croydon. In fact, I only discovered how extensive these are after lockdown take 1.

We have three lakes in North Croydon, ffs (none of them natural - one a former reservoir feeding the Croydon canal, one a former sewage works, and one a former brick pit), and several ponds, as well as woods galore, and lots of parks.

The centre of Croydon is the pits, and the Council is shit, but Croydon certainly has its pluses.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 14, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> When I first moved here, I had no idea how many green spaces there are in Croydon. In fact, I only discovered how extensive these are after lockdown take 1.
> 
> We have three lakes in North Croydon, ffs (none of them natural - one a former reservoir feeding the Croydon canal, one a former sewage works, and one a former brick pit), and several ponds, as well as woods galore, and lots of parks.
> 
> The centre of Croydon is the pits, and the Council is shit, but Croydon certainly has its pluses.



Same here. I had obviously been across lloyd park and up to shirley hills and coombe wood, but until lockdown I never really got really into looking on maps and exploring. Might have had more to do with being out of work than going stir crazy. The green spaces are quite varied when you look beyond the parks. Many are not even green on maps, and you wouldn't know they were there if you didn't live right next to them. That's probably what I should make videos about rather than just running in circles.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 14, 2022)

There used to be a pond in Ashburton Park and at Thornton Heath. I gather they have both gone now


----------



## hash tag (Mar 14, 2022)

Little bit of info further afield 








						Results for 'Croydon uk' - Atlas Obscura
					

Definitive guidebook and friendly tour-guide to the world's most wondrous places. Travel tips, articles, strange facts and unique events.




					www.atlasobscura.com


----------



## D'wards (Mar 14, 2022)

hash tag said:


> There used to be a pond in Ashburton Park and at Thornton Heath. I gather they have both gone now


Iirc correctly they just filled in the one in Ashburton Park so when it heavily rains it floods still


----------



## D'wards (Mar 14, 2022)

Miller's Pond is nice 









						Millers Pond, Croydon
					

Millers Pond is a 4 acre park which was originally part of Spring Park Farm and was acquired by Croydon Council in 1934. It was named after the last family to work the farm. The pond was the largest of three ponds.   The park is surrounded by residential houses and the main entrance to it is in...




					www.goparks.london


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 14, 2022)

hash tag said:


> There used to be a pond in Ashburton Park and at Thornton Heath. I gather they have both gone now


They are thinking to bringing the Ashburton park pond back, as it seems to return as a deep soggy mass every year anyway.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 14, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Miller's Pond is nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should check out all those bits of green out. Spring park wood, temple ave copse etc (most don't seem to have a name). I only started venturing out that way and into spring park wood towards the end of lockdown. I injured myself back in November so it's been hard work attempting runs longer than 15km so if I go up that way I usually head up Shirley church road and head straight home.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 15, 2022)

hash tag said:


> There used to be a pond in Ashburton Park and at Thornton Heath. I gather they have both gone now


Yes, those two have both gone, but there are still lots around. I came across a scientificy study of all the water in Croydon last year - it was a table about the quality of the water and what wildlife there was there. I wonder if I can find it again...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 15, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I should check out all those bits of green out. Spring park wood, temple ave copse etc (most don't seem to have a name). I only started venturing out that way and into spring park wood towards the end of lockdown. I injured myself back in November so it's been hard work attempting runs longer than 15km so if I go up that way I usually head up Shirley church road and head straight home.


If you haven't already, check out Whitehorse Meadow. It is one of the green spaces I only discovered during lockdown. It is on google maps, but not green. 

it has got a little pond, as well. 

I am fascinated by these green spaces that have been rescued by locals at some point and then adopted by the Council although they are all now falling into neglect because we have got a shit Council, so they are being rescued by locals again. 

But anyway... Whitehorse Meadow includes some bits that used to be allotments, so all kinds of odd things grow there, and it is lovely.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 15, 2022)

Yep.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 15, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> If you haven't already, check out Whitehorse Meadow. It is one of the green spaces I only discovered during lockdown. It is on google maps, but not green.
> 
> it has got a little pond, as well.
> 
> ...


I 'think' I have been there, maybe I just went to the thing next to it. I'll check it out.
I only recently came across heavers meadow, I had no idea that these little pockets of wildlife existed. I suppose eventually everything will be destroyed. I grew up by a field in Cumbria that is now the middle of a small town, and as a teen in the westcountry I used to walk my dog across several fields  . . . Now solid housing estates connected to the next village/town.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 15, 2022)

Am guessing you know Brickfields meadow already? It's a nice spot with a pond quite near to where Guineveretoo lives. I discovered it when looking for a quiet route to cycle to Selhurst Park. It has lots of roads named after athletes on one side too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 15, 2022)

Maggot said:


> Am guessing you know Brickfields meadow already? It's a nice spot with a pond quite near to where Guineveretoo lives. I discovered it when looking for a quiet route to cycle to Selhurst Park. It has lots of roads named after athletes on one side too.


Yes, but only very recently discovered. Mental considering the amount of time I spent in that area. Gets a bit overlooked due to being close to other far bigger parks. I was a regular in South Norwood Country Park for years but now tend to head south as I'm not dropping my daughter off at Davidson School anymore.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 15, 2022)

A bit further afield I know but a huge revelation to me was Dulwich Woods up by the Dulwich Wood House. A great place to explore.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 16, 2022)

Maggot said:


> Am guessing you know Brickfields meadow already? It's a nice spot with a pond quite near to where Guineveretoo lives. I discovered it when looking for a quiet route to cycle to Selhurst Park. It has lots of roads named after athletes on one side too.


It’s one of the “lakes” I was referring to earlier. It’s a bit big to be a pond…


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 24, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> This is very disturbing and distressing news for those who were involved in, or impacted by, this incident:
> 
> Driver of crashed tram ‘too unwell’ to give evidence at inquest
> 
> It is not even clear whether or not the individual concerned is still driving trams.



Nearly five and a half years later, the Office of Rail and Road (ORR) is prosecuting *Transport for London*, *Tram Operations Limited* and tram driver *Alfred Dorris* following a detailed and thorough investigation into the fatal Sandilands tram derailment in November 2016:

The Office of Rail and Road launches prosecution over Sandilands tram crash


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 26, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Almost exactly a week ago, the police were called at 9.18 p.m. on Sunday 15 December 2019 to Drake Road in Croydon to reports of an injured man.  The officers who attended and found local man, 33-year-old *Albert Amofa*, with a stab wound to his leg.
> 
> He was taken by the London Ambulance Service to a west London hospital where he died on Tuesday 17 December 2019.
> 
> ...



Dad 'brutally murdered by hooded killers’ after he refused to hand over Mercedes keys in 'plan to abduct him'


----------



## brogdale (Apr 3, 2022)

The Croydon Airport museum have commissioned some brilliant little re-creations of what the Airport was like in its heyday of 1928. This one takes you through departures...


----------



## D'wards (Apr 4, 2022)

Quite damning report on the city centre. Open crack smoking in the underpass from jury's Inn to the whitgift








						Croydon town centre's slow demise from drug taking to 'a shop closing each week'
					

Fed-up traders fear it 'won't be long' until the neglected Whitgift Centre has 'no customers at all'




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Quite damning report on the city centre. Open crack smoking in the underpass from jury's Inn to the whitgift
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just don't know what can be done. 
When I first moved to Croydon about 17 years ago I thought  it showed promise, like it was going somewhere. . . . . little did I know that was it's zenith. 
Beanos, a giant Forbidden Planet, HMV, uniclo, most of the whitgift was full. It looked like more was coming to the upper levels of the centrale, it even had all six upper food hall units filled. It was actually fun to just wander around on a Saturday. 
But instead of getting better, it just got steadily worse. It's crazy how bad it's gotten. I don't know what can save it now.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 5, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I just don't know what can be done.
> When I first moved to Croydon about 17 years ago I thought  it showed promise, like it was going somewhere. . . . . little did I know that was it's zenith.
> Beanos, a giant Forbidden Planet, HMV, uniclo, most of the whitgift was full. It looked like more was coming to the upper levels of the centrale, it even had all six upper food hall units filled. It was actually fun to just wander around on a Saturday.
> But instead of getting better, it just got steadily worse. It's crazy how bad it's gotten. I don't know what can save it now.


When I think about the units that I visit when in Croydon it's pretty much the charity shops (esp. the excellent _Crisis_ shop), the 'ethnic' food stores of London Rd, Marks & Waitrose for tramp's buffet cruising (though Waitrose is totally shite for that now), that disappointing vinyl store under Centrale and quick look in Blacks chuck-out hat bin. Other than that, there's nothing there to draw me in. I used to like a nice sit down in the dull Waterstones, but the cunts have taken all the seats away now...presumably to stop the homeless. On which note...the Wellesley road underpass is getting a bit scary for me now as I'm not very good with large, loose dogs.

The whole CBD is very neoliberal now; capitalism has eaten itself.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2022)

brogdale said:


> When I think about the units that I visit when in Croydon it's pretty much the charity shops (esp. the excellent _Crisis_ shop), the 'ethnic' food stores of London Rd, Marks & Waitrose for tramp's buffet cruising (though Waitrose is totally shite for that now), that disappointing vinyl store under Centrale and quick look in Blacks chuck-out hat bin. Other than that, there's nothing there to draw me in. I used to like a nice sit down in the dull Waterstones, but the cunts have taken all the seats away now...presumably to stop the homeless. On which note...the Wellesley road underpass is getting a bit scary for me now as I'm not very good with large, loose dogs.
> 
> The whole CBD is very neoliberal now; capitalism has eaten itself.


Similar. 
I do go to Crisis, but I don't rate it . . . probably because I only go for records and nothing is good for records anymore because all charity shops think a beaten up copy 'the best of bread' is somehow now worth £10. 
101 records hasn't turned up anything good for me since the pandemic. It used to be the 'oh well one more shop while I am here' shop, but now it's probably a highlight now. 
I go to Lidl, and waitrose (tramps buffet still pays out sometimes) and that is about it. Buy tights from Hewitts, my daughter likes to look at all the same old things in Forbidden Planet. I really think that's about it for the town centre. Such a shame. My daughter was born 15 years ago before it all collapsed, and I imagined her walking around with her friends, grabbing some food and casually checking out the shops. 

I did buy something from the comic shop this morning, but I had to do it on-line and get it delivered as it wasn't actually as instock as it was advertised (seems like most of there stuff is actually a warehouse and the shop front is only a shop front).


----------



## brogdale (Apr 5, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Similar.
> I do go to Crisis, but I don't rate it . . . probably because I only go for records and nothing is good for records anymore because all charity shops think a beaten up copy 'the best of bread' is somehow now worth £10.
> 101 records hasn't turned up anything good for me since the pandemic. It used to be the 'oh well one more shop while I am here' shop, but now it's probably a highlight now.
> I go to Lidl, and waitrose (tramps buffet still pays out sometimes) and that is about it. Buy tights from Hewitts, my daughter likes to look at all the same old things in Forbidden Planet. I really think that's about it for the town centre. Such a shame. My daughter was born 15 years ago before it all collapsed, and I imagined her walking around with her friends, grabbing some food and casually checking out the shops.
> ...


Yep.
btw, I don't want to sound in any way uncharitable about the homeless living down in the Whitgift underpass, and I do know why the need/want big dogs, but I'm just a bit nervous of large dogs off the leash when walking through their territory. Put simply, last time I was a bit scared. It's just that having posted this picture of blustercunt smirking as he walked past the homeless in exactly the same location, I don't want to come across like the Sanderstead demographic. I've always tried to engage with the tent dwellers before, but now that the big dogs are there, I'll find another route.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2022)

It felt dodgy for a long time but it's proper freaky now. These days I rarely have any reason to pass through that way. I would definitely go out of my way to avoid it if I was with my wife or daughter.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 5, 2022)

The underpass near the NLA tower is another such location, but as the public largely don't go down there its even more blatant- the crack and heroin use that is


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2022)

What's the NLA tower?
Is it that No1 Croydon building? During the pandemic my daughter and I went for a stroll around the underpasses there and were shocked to see a few people living there. 
There has also been a guy under the bridge just before IKEA for quite some time. I think he might have been frightened away when they cut back all the hedges and other growth.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 5, 2022)

Is Beanos still going? I could easily spend all day in that place.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 5, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Is Beanos still going? I could easily spend all day in that place.


No.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Is Beanos still going? I could easily spend all day in that place.


No. Went years ago. Sadly. 
I was just lamenting this morning that I never bought a T-Shirt. I always used to think "who the bloody hell would buy a beanos t-shirt?".

The shop closed before vinyl sales began to pick up again. It might have survived if it could have just clung on for another couple of years. . . but it was really loosing money. The owner sold everything and put all his savings into an indoor market. He must have hated records by then because he was adamant that the market would NOT sell second hand music (though while the stalls were being built a couple of record sections sold off unsold beanos stock). 
It was a MASSIVE flop, took ages to build but failed as a business in what seemed like only a couple of months. 

It's since been a nursery, coffee shop and a nightclub, but I think it's empty now.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 5, 2022)

What was the other record shop that was near there that sold all alternative music? Loved that place


----------



## brogdale (Apr 5, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No. Went years ago. Sadly.
> I was just lamenting this morning that I never bought a T-Shirt. I always used to think "who the bloody hell would buy a beanos t-shirt?".
> 
> The shop closed before vinyl sales began to pick up again. It might have survived if it could have just clung on for another couple of years. . . but it was really loosing money. The owner sold everything and put all his savings into an indoor market. He must have hated records by then because he was adamant that the market would NOT sell second hand music (though while the stalls were being built a couple of record sections sold off unsold beanos stock).
> ...


My record boxes are still cluttered with some of the £1 bundles of tat vinyl that my eldest bought as it was closing down!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2022)

brogdale said:


> My record boxes are still cluttered with some of the £1 bundles of tat vinyl that my eldest bought as it was closing down!


I got a few good bargains as it closed down but the prices were generally still not all that competitive for the time (they sure would be now). 
I did like beanos but just thinking back, I could generally get anything I wanted there from Discogs for cheaper even with postage (which seemed a lot less back then) and had better luck in the exchange on Berwick Street (right next to where I generally worked) which turfed out a constant steam of bargains. I loved that place (also gone), I was spoilt by their prices and have many many regrets for the records I didn't end up buying. What a dummy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> What was the other record shop that was near there that sold all alternative music? Loved that place


Do you mean the place by the pie and mash shop? It's now a Regge and cheap arse CD shop (moved from a place that used to be down the alley behind 101 records). 
I always considered it quite pricey (but not by todays standards), but if you waited it out, they would reduce the prices . I waited waaaay too long for them to reduce the X Ray Spex record I had my eye on for about a year. It was only a tenner but I only wanted to pay a fiver. Shop closed before I bought it. I did get a bundle of Smiths records for only a couple of quid before it closed, they seemed to have no idea that they were worth quite a bit. Weird place.


----------



## mack (Apr 5, 2022)

101 Records is still going, think it only opens Fridays and Saturdays, most of the business the guy does is online.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 5, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Do you mean the place by the pie and mash shop? It's now a Regge and cheap arse CD shop (moved from a place that used to be down the alley behind 101 records).
> I always considered it quite pricey (but not by todays standards), but if you waited it out, they would reduce the prices . I waited waaaay too long for them to reduce the X Ray Spex record I had my eye on for about a year. It was only a tenner but I only wanted to pay a fiver. Shop closed before I bought it. I did get a bundle of Smiths records for only a couple of quid before it closed, they seemed to have no idea that they were worth quite a bit. Weird place.


Not entirely sure. It was on the main drag just before the main shopping precinct and about two doors away from the Blue Orchid (if I've remember that right). 

It was all vynil Skinny Puppy, Minstry and Front 242 albums and grunge record. I fucking loved it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Not entirely sure. It was on the main drag just before the main shopping precinct and about two doors away from the Blue Orchid (if I've remember that right).
> 
> It was all vynil Skinny Puppy, Minstry and Front 242 albums and grunge record. I fucking loved it


OH I don't know then. Sounds like it was before my time.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 5, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> OH I don't know then. Sounds like it was before my time.


Would have been early 80s


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Would have been early 80s


No then. I wasn't even in London until the 90s.


----------



## mack (Apr 7, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Not entirely sure. It was on the main drag just before the main shopping precinct and about two doors away from the Blue Orchid (if I've remember that right).
> 
> It was all vynil Skinny Puppy, Minstry and Front 242 albums and grunge record. I fucking loved it



Think I vaguely remember that shop, seem to remember they had a basement with arcade games down there.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 11, 2022)

There is no way i would visit Croydon for shopping anymore.


----------



## Callie (Apr 11, 2022)

AverageJoe shake some action? But pretty sure that was 90s? Not sure they covered that kind of sound either!


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 11, 2022)

I don't think it was that. 

I did love that place though. When I went up to my nan and grandads I lived going out on my own to Surrey St Market and then Beanos and then that record shop. What a fantastic afternoon for a 12 year old with no mobile phone. 

#nostalgia


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 11, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> I did love that place though. When I went up to my nan and grandads I lived going out on my own to Surrey St Market and then Beanos and then that record shop. What a fantastic afternoon for a 12 year old with no mobile phone.


Snap!
I still have records I bought in Croydon as a kid staying with Grandparents.


----------



## hash tag (May 7, 2022)

At least this looks like a vote for local issues, an given the circumstances, not much of a surprise 
BBC News - London election results 2022: Croydon bucks London trend with Tory mayoral win








						London election results 2022: Croydon bucks London trend with Tory mayoral win
					

In his acceptance speech Jason Perry pays tribute to his mother who died during the campaign.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 7, 2022)

Disappointing. What a shit show.


----------



## D'wards (May 7, 2022)

I'm a lifelong Labour voter but they have totally fucked up this town.

Something had to give...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 7, 2022)

D'wards said:


> I'm a lifelong Labour voter but they have totally fucked up this town.
> 
> Something had to give...


It wasn't just labour, but yes. The council in general have been utterly terrible. Jason Perry isn't going to help though, he's just another tory. .


----------



## GarveyLives (May 10, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Dad 'brutally murdered by hooded killers’ after he refused to hand over Mercedes keys in 'plan to abduct him'



Two men who used a tracker device to ambush *Albert Amofa* and then stabbed him in his car have now been convicted of murder.

*Donald Owusu*, 25, and *Harvey MacFoy*, 26, attacked *Albert Amofa* after he arrived home in south Croydon, south London, in December 2019.  The pair will be sentenced at the Old Bailey at a date yet to be set in June.

The court heard a third man was also involved in the killing, however detectives have not yet identified who he is:

*Albert Amofa*: Two convicted of Croydon murder







(Source: Metropolitan Police)

*Harvey MacFoy and Donald Owusu were convicted of murder and Theo Brown of perverting the course of justice.*​


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 16, 2022)

Yay, we made the financial times . . . 






						Subscribe to read | Financial Times
					

News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




					www.ft.com


----------



## hash tag (May 17, 2022)

Even if it is behind a paywall.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 17, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Even if it is behind a paywall.


That's weird. It let me look at it the first time. I certainly don't have a subscription.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 17, 2022)

I bet it's not a flat above a chippy in westcroydon. 








						Tom Cruise's daughter's very ordinary life on an unremarkable street in Croydon
					

Tom Cruise and Nicole Kidman adopted Bella in 1992




					www.mylondon.news
				



There are some fancy arse secluded mansions in Croydon. Probably fairly remarkable, and seeing as the writers don't even know where it is almost certainly a misleading headline.


----------



## brogdale (May 17, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Even if it is behind a paywall.


c&p the report title then google it; usually works with the FT


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 17, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That's weird. It let me look at it the first time. I certainly don't have a subscription.


What did it say? Or, at least, what was the headline so we can google?


----------



## brogdale (May 17, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> What did it say? Or, at least, what was the headline so we can google?


Subscribe to read | Financial Times


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 17, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> What did it say? Or, at least, what was the headline so we can google?


The rise, fall and rebirth of the shopping centre


----------



## TopCat (May 17, 2022)

mack said:


> Think I vaguely remember that shop, seem to remember they had a basement with arcade games down there.


Was called Churches.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 17, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Subscribe to read | Financial Times


That doesn’t actually help at all! 🤣


----------



## brogdale (May 17, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> That doesn’t actually help at all! 🤣


No, really...if you c&p the piece title into google it will/should take you to a readable version.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 18, 2022)

brogdale said:


> No, really...if you c&p the piece title into google it will/should take you to a readable version.


What I see on your post is not the title - just something telling me to subscribe to FT.


----------



## brogdale (May 18, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> What I see on your post is not the title - just something telling me to subscribe to FT.


OK...here's what it says on mine...c&p that into google and it might/should take you to the readable version:

The rise, fall and rebirth of the shopping centre


----------



## Maggot (May 18, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> What I see on your post is not the title - just something telling me to subscribe to FT.


When you click on it, it tells you the title.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 20, 2022)

brogdale said:


> OK...here's what it says on mine...c&p that into google and it might/should take you to the readable version:
> 
> The rise, fall and rebirth of the shopping centre


Someone else had posted that. I was just letting you know that it wasn’t showing for others…


----------



## brogdale (May 20, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> Someone else had posted that. I was just letting you know that it wasn’t showing for others…


Ok


----------



## Maggot (May 21, 2022)

Love this story about Charlie Chaplin  at Croydon Airport.









						When Charlie Chaplin Was 'Kidnapped' At Croydon Airport
					

That's one way to get him to visit your cinema...




					londonist.com


----------



## hash tag (Jul 19, 2022)

Addington/Shirley Hills was one of my playgrounds as a kid, then It became something else, but goodness 😮😓


			https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-62184978


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 31, 2022)

24-year old student nurse *Owami Davies*, of Grays, Essex, left her family home on Monday 4 July 2022. She was last seen just after midnight, at  12.03 a.m., on Derby Road, West Croydon, on Thursday 7 July 2022.

As *Owami* was in "a vulnerable state" when she was last seen _over three weeks ago_, the Metropolitan Police are _now_ "extremely concerned" for her welfare:





*Anyone with information about Owami's whereabouts is asked to call police on 101 or tweet @MetCC quoting reference 22MIS025307. 

Alternatively, contact the Missing People charity in confidence on 116 000.*


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 2, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> 24-year old student nurse *Owami Davies*, of Grays, Essex, left her family home on Monday 4 July 2022. She was last seen just after midnight, at  12.03 a.m., on Derby Road, West Croydon, on Thursday 7 July 2022.
> 
> As *Owami* was in "a vulnerable state" when she was last seen _over three weeks ago_, the Metropolitan Police are _now_ "extremely concerned" for her welfare:
> 
> ...




A disturbing turn of events:

*Owami Davies*: _Murder_ arrests over missing student nurse


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 13, 2022)

Some kind of rave in Lloyd Park, 
Flipping noisy considering I don't live that close. 








						Lloyd Park locals confront council vacuum over two-day ‘rave’
					

For the second time this summer, Croydon Council has caused anger among the people they are meant to serve, with wide-ranging complaints from residents living in and around Lloyd Park they have had…




					insidecroydon.com
				



I had to google to find out what it was. Apparently it's been a bit of a shock to residents closer to the event too. My god this would drive me potty if I was any further up the road. I'm am 15 - 20 minutes walk away. 

SHUT UP!!!!!


----------



## Callie (Aug 13, 2022)

Garage Nation? 

Was it Lloyds Park previously?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 14, 2022)

Callie said:


> Garage Nation?
> 
> Was it Lloyds Park previously?


I don't think so. Not that I remember. I think it caused similar trouble elsewhere. (I might be wrong). 
Though I always  imagine the residents of those houses that face the park have an idyllic life waking up in a big house by a lovey open space, it's an event that would drive me absolutely potty. I'm exactly 1km from lloyd park and the music has been pissing me off. 
People have been told not to park in the surrounding area but why wouldn't they? It's actually relatively cheap for croydon. 
The cafe wasn't even properly informed apparently. Last I heard was that it was in Addington park, and I just remember thinking that it was a stupid place to have it, but at least it's 'kind of' away from most people. 

The thing that would piss me off the most (apart from it actually taking place) was the apparent lack of information. 
I never used to find the lloyd park festival (or mele) annoying.  I could hear that, but it wasn't so thumping and relentless. Also I suppose there was something far more happy and community orientated about that weekend (RIP).


----------



## Callie (Aug 14, 2022)

Yeah GN will be very much a £££ deal and I can't see many locals being interested in free tickets. 

Bass heavy is always gonna travel more sound wise but I wonder how much it was being monitored? Do you know what time it finished?

I don't have much of a problem with parks being used for festivals and the like but there has to be limits to protect residents and the park itself. I doubt very much whatever money the council make from this will go back into parks and green spaces.


----------



## Callie (Aug 14, 2022)

There is another event at the park today!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 14, 2022)

Callie said:


> Yeah GN will be very much a £££ deal and I can't see many locals being interested in free tickets.
> 
> Bass heavy is always gonna travel more sound wise but I wonder how much it was being monitored? Do you know what time it finished?
> 
> I don't have much of a problem with parks being used for festivals and the like but there has to be limits to protect residents and the park itself. I doubt very much whatever money the council make from this will go back into parks and green spaces.


10pm. . . . And it went right up to it. I could hear it and was waiting for it to stop. 
Same all over again today until 9pm. 
I went jogging though the park today, before it started. Slightly annoying the parts they blocked off. I actually had to leave the park and and cross the tramlines to get around it. Then getting back in, they only left a tiny route through the cafe to get past. They blocked off all entrances. Staff seemed to even be blocking me from entering by the cafe as it was. I think that might just have been down to a tight squeeze and general rudeness though.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 14, 2022)

The council are bankrupt remember. Various members of the cabinet reportedly offering gams in Queens Gardens.


----------



## Callie (Aug 14, 2022)

TopCat said:


> The council are bankrupt remember. Various members of the cabinet reportedly offering gams in Queens Gardens.


I don't know what gams are?!


----------



## Callie (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## D'wards (Aug 14, 2022)

I thought a gam was Scottish for blow job


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 14, 2022)

I have to say I have not heard a single peep out of the rave thing at all today. Very weird considering it sounded like a party two doors down all day yesterday.


----------



## danski (Aug 14, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have to say I have not heard a single peep out of the rave thing at all today. Very weird considering it sounded like a party two doors down all day yesterday.


Wind direction changed?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 14, 2022)

danski said:


> Wind direction changed?


Obviously wind direction makes a big difference, but that much? Was it blowing in exactly the right direction yesterday (all day) and the wrong one all day today? I really can't hear a think at all today.


----------



## danski (Aug 14, 2022)

Lol I was asking you. I don’t live near there! 
I think I it can make a big difference as well as heat. 
Better explanations here








						Why does wind direction significantly affect sound propagation?
					

I live about 2 miles from a race track.  Some days the noise from testing is extremely noticeable, Other days despite the exact same testing activity, there is little-to-no noise at all.  This is m...




					physics.stackexchange.com


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 14, 2022)

I can now hear it a tiny bit. 
I reckon it must have been turned down today.


----------



## Callie (Aug 14, 2022)

D'wards said:


> I thought a gam was Scottish for blow job


I did wonder. I think Queens Gardens has had a major revamp but who knows what goes on after dark


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 14, 2022)

Callie said:


> I did wonder. I think Queens Gardens has had a major revamp but who knows what goes on after dark


I'm slightly confused by it's major revamp. It appeared to be fine, but while the tower block beside it was being built they wiped the whole thing out, levelled it. Then after a very long pause they started to build back the basics just as hit had been before. Finally they removed some of the grass and mud they started to put down, and built soft play areas and other grass-less areas instead. 
I'd quite like to know what the whole story is. 
From what I gather some, or all of it was given to the new block of flats as private land, but then they couldn't actually have it because it wasn't theirs? Was this why it was levelled, but then built back exactly as before (stairs and slopes had all been taken out then put back)??


----------



## TopCat (Aug 15, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm slightly confused by it's major revamp. It appeared to be fine, but while the tower block beside it was being built they wiped the whole thing out, levelled it. Then after a very long pause they started to build back the basics just as hit had been before. Finally they removed some of the grass and mud they started to put down, and built soft play areas and other grass-less areas instead.
> I'd quite like to know what the whole story is.
> From what I gather some, or all of it was given to the new block of flats as private land, but then they couldn't actually have it because it wasn't theirs? Was this why it was levelled, but then built back exactly as before (stairs and slopes had all been taken out then put back)??


They built loads of utility gas electric water under the gardens and then put it back.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 15, 2022)

Callie said:


> I did wonder. I think Queens Gardens has had a major revamp but who knows what goes on after dark


Its really bad.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 15, 2022)

TopCat said:


> They built loads of utility gas electric water under the gardens and then put it back.


But didn't they do that on the side by the flats that they had walled off? 
Their utilities stretched right to the other end of the park by the underground carpark entrance? 
I'm not suggesting they don't, but it was always exposed and I don't remember seeing anything of the like being put in (I went past at least twice a week). 

Anyway it's done now and it looks a bit shit. . . but then so does the rest of Croydon. When I arrived in Croydon in the early 2000s it looked like it was really on the up, but instead of more being poured into the glass, it slowly drained. 

It's obviously not just a Croydon problem though. I am the member of  facebook groups of other places I have lived and they are all suffering from the same problems, same resident complaints. 

My biggest worry for Croydon is parks and woodlands being sold off, or being let to rot. The gardener at coombe gardens had just been let go with no replacement, and as I understand  it two more council members dealing with parks and woodland sites and issues have been let go. Will this slow applications or just prevent them from being blocked at all (I may be over worrying on this issue).


----------



## TopCat (Aug 15, 2022)

They have got rid of so many essential staff they have been unable to hold statutory planning meetings. Gardens and parks have been slashed.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 15, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> But didn't they do that on the side by the flats that they had walled off?
> Their utilities stretched right to the other end of the park by the underground carpark entrance?
> I'm not suggesting they don't, but it was always exposed and I don't remember seeing anything of the like being put in (I went past at least twice a week).
> 
> ...


After years of living down that way, Coombe Gardens was only a recent discovery of mine, that's sad, but so was caring up Lloyds park and Addington Hills for the trams.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 15, 2022)

hash tag said:


> but so was *caring up *Lloyds park and Addington Hills for the trams.


What's that when it's at home? 

I love Coombe wood, Lloyd park,  Addington Hills, Croham Hurst Wood, Heathfield house, Hutchinsons Bank, Selsdon Wood, Shirley Heath, Spring park . . . so much good stuff.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 16, 2022)

Sorry, tearing up those green spaces....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 18, 2022)

Bummer. Waitrose is closing in November. 
One of only six or seven shops I use  in Croydon on a regular basis. 
Arrhh.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 18, 2022)

Is it the only Waitrose I know where there is no parking very close by?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 18, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bummer. Waitrose is closing in November.
> One of only six or seven shops I use  in Croydon on a regular basis.
> Arrhh.


I am not surprised, frankly. The centre of Croydon is so dire these days it must be very difficult to get the footfall they need. And commuting hasn't really picked up properly. And, as pointed out, there is no parking nearby, so people like me go to other branches.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 18, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Is it the only Waitrose I know where there is no parking very close by?





Guineveretoo said:


> And commuting hasn't really picked up properly.



Think it was probably aimed at train commuters calling in for a few bits rather than people taking their car to do a big shop.

I've seen a few other waitroses like that - there are (or used to be) smallish ones near wimbledon, twickenham and clapham junction stations - the one at clapham junction is / was on a road that was mainly buses only but a fairly busy shopping street.

depends quite who you believe just what proportion rail commuting has fallen by.  possibly stereotyping, but maybe the sort of commuters who would call in to a waitrose might be the ones more likely to be wfh-ing more of the time?


----------



## hash tag (Aug 19, 2022)

The Croydon Waitrose was quite a large one. The St John's Road Clapham one is supposed to be a large one but is very small and crowded. As Puddy_Tat says, it's in the heart of the areas shops.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 19, 2022)

Guineveretoo said:


> I am not surprised, frankly. The centre of Croydon is so dire these days it must be very difficult to get the footfall they need. And commuting hasn't really picked up properly. And, as pointed out, there is no parking nearby, so people like me go to other branches.


I think it's a lunchtime / evening meal/shop before going home type shop. Always seemed fairly full to me, but apparently it has always been struggling (not just recently). As someone who doesn't drive parking has never bothered me. Probably doesn't help that it is flanked by two sainsburys at each end of the street. 
I have no interest whatsoever of visiting sainsburys and tesco (the church street tesco has also gone according to my wife). 

I am a bit pissed off. It's not all poshy posh expensive stuff, quite a lot of the waitrose essentials brands were regulars for me. My wife occasionally still does waitrose deliveries  so I guess they will become more regular. 
I'll miss their sunday food reductions, they were often legendary.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 19, 2022)

The thing I am curious about though is who all the new flats that are all over Croydon are for. They are not cheap, and they are not very big. There are no  fancy shops for young rich city types, commuting hasn't picked up. 
The trains are rammed
Boxpark is shit
There is no nightlife
The shopping centre is shit
The only thing left to love about croydon is the green spaces, so I assume it won't be long before they are all destroyed. 
The only shops I regularly visit are Lidl and waitrose. Occasionally I will shop in Decathlon, screwfix, ikea, 101 records, Forbidden Planet, H&M, Hewitts.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 19, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Is it the only Waitrose I know where there is no parking very close by?


There used to be parking behind it - Southern House Car park? I'm not sure if there's still public parking there now as it's years (decades!) since I parked there.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 19, 2022)

Thats a bit off the radar for most people who go to the multi story's. I used to do a little sneaky around the back of there in Walpole Close or Wellesley Grove where it was often possible to find a meter


----------



## TopCat (Aug 19, 2022)

I can't imagine how things will improve for Croydon in the next thirty years. The Council owe so much money they will never be able to improve anything and the debt will only get worse. There is absolutely no vision from anyone as to turning around the decline. It makes me very sad given I grew up there, went to school there as did my kids.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 19, 2022)

TopCat said:


> I can't imagine how things will improve for Croydon in the next thirty years. The Council owe so much money they will never be able to improve anything and the debt will only get worse. There is absolutely no vision from anyone as to turning around the decline. It makes me very sad given I grew up there, went to school there as did my kids.


I too was born n grew up there but got out. Is this any different to anywhere else or even just a reflection of the nation as a whole?


----------



## TopCat (Aug 19, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I too was born n grew up there but got out. Is this any different to anywhere else or even just a reflection of the nation as a whole?


Its very different. It's  not just random decline. The current situation is a product of design. A monumental slowburn fuckup. Both Labour and the tories and many council officers were right behind the project. A continuity of policy for years. At best Croydon will be a campus town full of flats with nice but overgrown parks.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 19, 2022)

Maintenance on the Whitgift Centre has been skimped for years in anticipation of being demolished to make way for Westfield.  I can see the owners shutting it on H&S grounds given the low occupancy and footfall. That will finish the town centre.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 19, 2022)

My last claim to Croydon, our wedding rings came from a jeweller in St Georges Walk. Is that place still a pile of rubble?
Saw many many gigs in the greyhound, fairfield and cartoon and coming back to the fairfield soon.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 19, 2022)

Although I only live just outside the borough I was rarely visiting Croydon itself, even before the pandemic. I used to eat out there, have drinks or go to meetings at the Fairfield but they all fizzled out. I think the last time I visited was for an Urban drinks or possibly a comedy night. 

I do visit the outskirts (Purley, Coulsdon, Kenley & Sanderstead) from time to time but I don't really consider them to be Croydon even though they are in the borough.


----------



## Callie (Aug 19, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Occasionally I will shop in...H&M


----------



## Callie (Aug 19, 2022)

The George Street Tesco has now moved to the high street proper.

It is sad when I think of the nightlife when I was younger. I wonder if it's still out there somewhere? I know of a few things going on but they are few and far between but I know in my age group there is some want for things like music and dancing.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 19, 2022)

Can I just say I remember George Street when it was full of proper little shops, before the banks, estate agents etc. Moved in .


----------



## Callie (Aug 19, 2022)

No


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 19, 2022)

Callie said:


>


Is that a bad thing? 
I think I bought my daughter some clothes there, some jeans and a stripy jumper for myself. To be fair I might still have only visited five times in five years. 
I bought a cramps t-shirt and a skirt on-line at H&M, but I don't suppose that counts.


----------



## Callie (Aug 19, 2022)

Oh it's just h&m is gone


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 19, 2022)

Callie said:


> Oh it's just h&m is gone


The outlet H&M has gone but there is another shop in the Centrale . . . unless that has gone too.


----------



## Callie (Aug 19, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The outlet H&M has gone but there is another shop in the Centrale . . . unless that has gone too.


Oh yeah!!! Silly me!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2022)

Callie said:


> Oh yeah!!! Silly me!


It looks pretty weak though. I recently took my daughter shopping for some summer clothes and it was like looking for eggs and flour in the first weeks of covid.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It looks pretty weak though. I recently took my daughter shopping for some summer clothes and it was like looking for eggs and flour in the first weeks of covid.




Ohh I might use this. "Like looking for eggs in lockdown"
Our great grandchildren will wonder where the phrase came from.


----------



## Callie (Aug 20, 2022)

It is a bit mad. It's fucked a lot of shit up but Croydon was on the way down long before COVID. 





ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It looks pretty weak though. I recently took my daughter shopping for some summer clothes and it was like looking for eggs and flour in the first weeks of covid.


Yeah it's rubbish. However I think that is reflected in other places too. Shopping in shops less of a thing. Annoying for me because I like to feel fabrics and I'm crap at returning online stuff.

Get her into making her own clothes 😎


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2022)

Callie said:


> Get her into making her own clothes 😎


She would probably be fine with it. . . . if we got a sewing machine.  I doubt she has the time at the moment though as she is studying for GCSEs. Quite stressful.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> She would probably be fine with it. . . . if we got a sewing machine.  I doubt she has the time at the moment though as she is studying for GCSEs. Quite stressful.


On thing Croydon does still have- a fine sewing machine shop down Church Street.
Its been there for generations


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 21, 2022)

Indeed it does. I have only bought something from there twice, but I can't for the life of me remember what it was.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 21, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> A disturbing turn of events:
> 
> *Owami Davies*: _Murder_ arrests over missing student nurse


This is clearly a difficult case to solve. The difference with the Sarah Everard case is clear. Sarah evoked an outpouring of publicity and much community support in my area. Her friends and the wider community were putting up posters everywhere.
All we can take from Owami's situation is from the police information. She can't be simply missing since surely the police would have records of transactions etc?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 21, 2022)

DJWrongspeed said:


> This is clearly a difficult case to solve. The difference with the Sarah Everard case is clear. Sarah evoked an outpouring of publicity and much community support in my area. Her friends and the wider community were putting up posters everywhere.
> All we can take from Owami's situation is from the police information. She can't be simply missing since surely the police would have records of transactions etc?


I thought I saw some news pinged on my phone that said that police had actually seen her in Croydon and had her at the station (before letting her go) when she was supposed to be missing. There was no other information. Can't see anything about it here or on the news sites. Weird.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought I saw some news pinged on my phone that said that police had actually seen her in Croydon and had her at the station (before letting her go) when she was supposed to be missing. There was no other information. Can't see anything about it here or on the news sites. Weird.


They did.  They went to an address in Croydon and called an ambulance but she declined treatment. 
Essex police didn't inform the PNC she was a missing person so they didn't treat her as such.

An odd case all round


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 23, 2022)

Missing nurse Owami Davies found safe and well, say police
					

Student nurse found in Hampshire after being last seen on 7 July in Croydon, south London




					www.theguardian.com
				




scant detail at the moment other than she's found and safe and well it seems


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 23, 2022)

Good news at least. I thought it was all mudery for sure.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 23, 2022)

Great news about Owami. Found in Hampshire? I wonder if the truth will be revealed.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 23, 2022)

Do we wish to know the truth. Sometimes these things as best left unsaid .


----------



## D'wards (Aug 23, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Do we wish to know the truth. Sometimes these things as best left unsaid .


I do but then I'm a nosy sod


----------



## Maggot (Aug 24, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> 24-year old student nurse *Owami Davies*, of Grays, Essex, left her family home on Monday 4 July 2022. She was last seen just after midnight, at  12.03 a.m., on Derby Road, West Croydon, on Thursday 7 July 2022.
> 
> As *Owami* was in "a vulnerable state" when she was last seen _over three weeks ago_, the Metropolitan Police are _now_ "extremely concerned" for her welfare:
> 
> ...


Do you have anything to say about her being found safe and well, or are you only interested in bad news?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 26, 2022)

hello, croydon urbans

this came up today on a flickr account i follow - north end, 1984 when it had traffic


----------



## TopCat (Aug 27, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hello, croydon urbans
> 
> this came up today on a flickr account i follow - north end, 1984 when it had traffic



I lived there then.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 10, 2022)

^^^ me to^^^^
No one ever wants to go to hospital and this won't help those fears








						Croydon University Hospital: Patient 'horrified' during stay
					

Sarah Hills says she also had to "beg" for pillows and blankets at Croydon University Hospital.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Chz (Nov 10, 2022)

hash tag said:


> ^^^ me to^^^^
> No one ever wants to go to hospital and this won't help those fears
> 
> 
> ...


Which why everyone's ignored the name change and still call it the May Die.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 10, 2022)

BBC news have just said it is estimated Mayday will cost about £27 million to fix, presumably at today's prices. That's if they can find the labour and the materials.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 22, 2022)

I thought Croydon had remained bankrupt but it appears not. ( Not really looking forward to returning Thursday night). 








						Croydon council declares effective bankruptcy for third time in two years
					

South London authority says it faces ‘existential question’ after asking ministers to write off £1.3bn of debt




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ouirdeaux (Nov 22, 2022)

Chz said:


> Which why everyone's ignored the name change and still call it the May Die.



Why would you call a hospital Mayday anyway? It's a distress signal. Yes, I know there is Mayday Street. So what? Hospitals aren't generally called after streets.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 22, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> Why would you call a hospital Mayday anyway? It's a distress signal. Yes, I know there is Mayday Street. So what? Hospitals aren't generally called after streets.



Looks like the road was there first

1897 OS map shows it as the Croydon Union (workhouse) Infirmary


----------



## ouirdeaux (Nov 22, 2022)

I know. But hospitals aren't generally named after the roads they happen to be on. I can only think of Whipps Cross.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 22, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> I know. But hospitals aren't generally named after the roads they happen to be on. I can only think of Whipps Cross.



dunno

Dartford used to have Bow Arrow hospital, on Bow Arrow Lane, there must be / have been others


----------



## hash tag (Nov 22, 2022)

I'm guessing the original hospital, nearby, was Croydon General Hospital. Back when that was a thing, I think Purley had its own cottage hospital.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Nov 22, 2022)

Actually, the naming of hospitals is a bit odd. Charing Cross Hospital is miles from Charing Cross, although it used to be there. Hammersmith Hospital was never anywhere near Hammersmith. And who the fuck is St Helier?


----------



## hash tag (Nov 24, 2022)

Basil and grape- the staff are lovely but what an odd place and odd food 


hash tag said:


> Not as you know it, but, it is a pizza!
> View attachment 352712


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 24, 2022)

My wife quite likes it. It's deffo better than most pizza places. I don't generally like pizza but they have some good stuff. 
We tend to go early because we have a teen kid, and they always seem to have a weird deal where you get a free bottle of wine if you spend enough in one go, which is easy if one person is buying three peoples dinners and drinks. I can't remember what the deal is exactly, but they let me take the bottle home.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 25, 2022)

Whats happening with the land between Catherine St, St Georges Walk & Park St?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 25, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> Actually, the naming of hospitals is a bit odd. Charing Cross Hospital is miles from Charing Cross, although it used to be there. Hammersmith Hospital was never anywhere near Hammersmith. And who the fuck is St Helier?


St. Helier is a place. I live there


----------



## ouirdeaux (Nov 25, 2022)

That does not answer the question.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 30, 2022)

Broad Green Tavern getting a delivery by steam lorry, Croydon Corporation tram heading to Norbury



No date on it, but looks probably before the 1914 war


----------



## TopCat (Nov 30, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> That does not answer the question.


It’s a place not named after a religious saint.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Nov 30, 2022)

TopCat said:


> It’s a place not named after a religious saint.



I have a strong suspicion that the place was named after a saint, though. 

What is an irreligious saint?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 30, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> I have a strong suspicion that the place was named after a saint, though.
> 
> What is an irreligious saint?











						St Helier Estate
					

The St Helier Estate was built by the London County Council in the early 1930s. At 825 acres, spanning the boundary of Morden and Carshalton, it is the second largest of the Council’s cottage…




					mertonhistoricalsociety.org.uk


----------



## ouirdeaux (Nov 30, 2022)

And you're saying that the estate was not named after a saint, but was a purely coincidental concatenation of letters? Hey, it's a theory.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 30, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> And you're saying that the estate was not named after a saint, but was a purely coincidental concatenation of letters? Hey, it's a theory.


The link explains who the area and estate and hospital are named after. Have a look perhaps. It’s not a saint.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 30, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> I have a strong suspicion that the place was named after a saint, though.
> 
> What is an irreligious saint?


A Baroness, none the less.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 30, 2022)

Mary Jeune, Baroness St Helier - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## brogdale (Nov 30, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Mary Jeune, Baroness St Helier - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mary Jane


----------



## ouirdeaux (Nov 30, 2022)

You can go back as far as you like with X named after Y named after Z, but at some point something (probably the place in Jersey) was named after a saint known as St Helier. About which the average person knows nothing apart from the name. I am not sure why people appear to wish to spend so much time obscuring this unremarkable fact.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 30, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> You can go back as far as you like with X named after Y named after Z, but at some point something (probably the place in Jersey) was named after a saint known as St Helier. About which the average person knows nothing apart from the name. I am not sure why people appear to wish to spend so much time obscuring this unremarkable fact.











						Helier - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## TopCat (Nov 30, 2022)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Helier - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the area and estate blah blah ain't named after that dead religious type. It was all named after a local dignitary.. No one should diminish the contribution she made by writing her out of history in favour of some charlatan purporting to do miracles and so on.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 1, 2022)

Those KFC ads that they're showing during the World Cup are filmed in Croydon. One of them is on Westfield Rd by Wandle Park, I recognise some of the other locations but can't place them.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 1, 2022)

Maggot said:


> Those KFC ads that they're showing during the World Cup are filmed in Croydon. One of them is on Westfield Rd by Wandle Park, I recognise some of the other locations but can't place them.


The two guys going over the Roman way flyover?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 1, 2022)

Maggot said:


> Those KFC ads that they're showing during the World Cup are filmed in Croydon. One of them is on Westfield Rd by Wandle Park, I recognise some of the other locations but can't place them.


Is there a link to a you tube ad? I don't watch football.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 1, 2022)

On the itv idents its a view of Central Croydon- Nestles and Taberner House and that.

And the Lucozade advert with the bloke dancing down the road is filmed in my grandparents old road, Chaucer Green in addiscombe


----------



## Maggot (Dec 1, 2022)

brogdale said:


> The two guys going over the Roman way flyover?


That's a different one. Thought I recognised it but wasn't sure.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 1, 2022)

There was some recent advert that was filmed on Gloucester road. I forget what it was for. Some kid was doing the hoola hoop.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 1, 2022)

Maggot said:


> Those KFC ads that they're showing during the World Cup are filmed in Croydon. One of them is on Westfield Rd by Wandle Park, I recognise some of the other locations but can't place them.


Ah, just saw the underpass in a KFC thing. 

Ooh ooh, and now an ITV ident. Famous.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 1, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ah, just saw the underpass in a KFC thing.
> 
> Ooh ooh, and now an ITV ident. Famous.


Yes, just saw that too.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 1, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> There was some recent advert that was filmed on Gloucester road. I forget what it was for. Some kid was doing the hoola hoop.


Yeah that's the lucozade one. His house is chaucer green but you see him in a coupla different local locations


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 1, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Yeah that's the lucozade one. His house is chaucer green but you see him in a coupla different local locations


Wonder what he was doing all the way over there. Not sure I have ever actually been to Chaucer Green. I did wonder if that other location was also in Croydon. 
That Mika video for his song about fat girls is filmed in surrey street market etc.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 1, 2022)

Oh, and this Wet Leg video. 



During lock down I did a lot of running around empty car parks so recognised it from the first shot.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 1, 2022)

Lovely


----------



## Leafster (Dec 2, 2022)

I'm sure we've had this one before but...



The building they're in for part of it is the Friends Meeting House on Park Lane (opposite my old office)


----------



## Leafster (Dec 2, 2022)

While I was looking for that I found a BTS video which shows more of Croydon and mentions the NightWatch charity.








						About Nightwatch  |  Croydon Nightwatch
					

» About Nightwatch | Caring for homeless people in Croydon since 1976




					croydonnightwatch.org.uk


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 2, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Lovely



Well this of course

Also check out the Johnny Moped documentary   on Netflix for a bit of 60s/70s croydon history.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 2, 2022)

I suspect that this one has also been up before, but it's such a splendid video (using Surrey street) that it would bear repetition anyway...


----------

